# Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang



## dvill (10 Mai 2009)

Die aktuelle Leimspur führt über bezahlte Google-Werbung und die Domain download-24.info

"Open Office" scheint der Klassiker zum Abziehen von Suchmaschinennutzern zu sein. "Firefox" und "Mozilla" sind sauber. Da scheinen sich die Markeninhaber gegen den Missbrauch wirksam gewehrt zu haben.

Die ersten Opfer der mafiösen Mahnbedrohung sollten in Kürze hier aufschlagen.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Google strotzt mal wieder von Abofallenwerbung. Für open office gleich fünf mal,
darunter die obige.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...ocken-abo-gangster-opfer-in-die-falle-090301/


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Die aktuellen "Sonderangebote" sind

http://www.my-downloads.de/1 für Adobe Flash Player 10
http://www.my-downloads.de/2 für VLC Media Player
http://www.my-downloads.de/3 für DivX Player 7
http://www.my-downloads.de/4 für Open Office 3.1


----------



## chilis (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Hilfe!

habe von mydownloads.de eine Mail bekommen, das sich angeblich dort angemeldet bin und das schon seit 13.5...und jetzt soll ich 96 euro über 2 jahre zahlen...?


was soll ich machen????


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



chilis schrieb:


> was soll ich machen????



Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## chilis (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

ok, danke =)

mir ist aufgefallen, dass opendownload.de und mydownloads.de
irgenwie den gleichen firmennamen haben...

nämlich bei opendownlaod.de is es Content ltd

und bei mydownloads.de is es Premium Content Ltd.

Kann es sein, dass die beiden zusammen gehören oder gar ein und dieselbe Abzocke Firma sind?

Und wegen der IP-Adresse? Soll ich mir da sorgen machen, dass die meine echte adresse rausbekommen??


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Nix irgendwie - das sind zwei unterschiedliche Firmen, nur mit dem selben Schrott.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



chilis schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die beiden zusammen gehören oder gar ein und dieselbe Abzocke Firma sind?


Hier ein Überblick, welche Seiten zu welchen Anbietern zählen - und es werden ständig mehr, da diese Art, "Kohle" zu machen, für die Nutzlostypen mehr als bequem ist. :unzufrieden:


chilis schrieb:


> Und wegen der IP-Adresse? Soll ich mir da sorgen machen, dass die meine echte adresse rausbekommen??


Bestimmt nicht. Sind nur leere Drohungen wie nahezu alles, was aus der Nutzlosecke kommt!


----------



## chilis (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

DANKE nochmals.

Mein Puls hat sich wieder stabilisiert.

Man sollte diesen Nutzlosanbietern endlich das Handwerk legen, sowas gehört bestraft!!


----------



## FAKT (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das lesen.
> 
> Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.
> 
> ...


 

A propo einschlägiger Rechtsprechung:

AGB hat genaue Richtlinien, diese sind vorgegeben.
Eine illegale AGB kostet bis 20.000 Euro Strafe.:sun:

Darf man mit einer AGB willkürlich das allgemein gültige legitime Widerrufsrecht außer Kraft setzen, oder den Versuch machen dieses Gesetz des Widerrufsrechts zu kippen?


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Nein. Das ist wettbewerbswidrig.


----------



## krennz (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Lese gerade, dass für den Adobe Flashplayer 10 von Abofallenstellern geworben wird.

Vorsicht vor dem Download, lt PC-Praxis-networld werden über Drittanbieter mit Trojanern verseuchte Update- und Upgradedateien angeboten.
 Wenn schon downloaden, dann von der Originalseite, oder lasst den Flashplayer sein Update selbständig downloaden.

Grüsse
 Klaus


----------



## rooster61 (6 Juni 2009)

*WARNUNG rLoads und my-downloads jetzt auch über google Anzeigen*

rLoads . de und my-downloads . de kommen jetzt nicht nur über die adwords-Werbung  oben unter Werbung bei Google sondern auch über die Anzeigen im rechten Bereich von Google.

Habe gerade nach adobe reader gegoogled.


----------



## GheTTo_m-EIER- (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Chilis soll das heißen, dass du eine falsche Adresse im Anmeldeformular angegeben hast


> chilis  *
> AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*
> ok, danke =)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonheart (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



GheTTo_m-EIER- schrieb:


> Chilis soll das heißen, dass du eine falsche Adresse im Anmeldeformular angegeben hast



Und selbst wenn, dass ist nicht strafbar, auch wenn die Nutzlosanbieter das immer wieder behaupten.


----------



## krennz (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

und warum sollte er nicht?

Ich kenne jemand, der sich immer [...]

Ist aber zur Nachahmung nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Doch der hat nen grossen Bedarf an Altpapier:-D so bekommt er es in bester Qualität.

_[Nur schwach verkappter Aufruf zu in der Tat nicht nachahmenswerten Handlungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## carl friedrich (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden: Wenn ich von http://www.my-downloads.de eine Zahlungsaufforderung über 96,00 Euro bekomme, dann muss ich das nicht bezahlen?
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sogar der Meinung, dass ich zwar meine Daten eingetragen habe, dass ich es aber vermieden habe, auf "ANMELDEN" zu klicken. Trotzdem habe ich jetzt die Rechnung mit eingearbeiteter Drohung für den Fall der Nichtzahlung bekommen. 
Bin ich wirklich auf der sicheren Seite, wenn ich jetzt erst einmal gar nichts mache?
Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Eine "Garantie" geben wir hier nicht ab.
Auch gibt es hier keine "amtlichen Absegnungen von oben".

Wir können nur die 4-jährigen Erfahrungen mit der Nutzlos-Branche hier wiedergeben.

In diesen 4 Jahren gab es bei inzwischen Millionen Abzockopfern verschiedener Banden bisher nur 5 echte Prozesse gegen Abzockopfer. Und das, obwohl über 70 Prozent nicht zahlen, und die meisten davon sicher auch nicht reagieren.
Alle diese 5 Prozesse haben die Abzocker verloren. 

Ein Fall, wo jemand verklagt und zur Zahlung verurteilt wurde, nur weil er nicht reagiert hat, ist bisher nicht bekannt geworden.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## dvill (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Bin ich wirklich auf der sicheren Seite


Besser ist die Frage, ob man auf der richtigen Seite ist.

Schon die Zivilcourage gebietet, nicht das http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet.html zu fördern.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Bin ich wirklich auf der sicheren Seite, wenn ich jetzt erst einmal gar nichts mache?


Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...




Wer sich gegen Schneelawinen in der Sahara  absichern will, schreibt 
konsequenterweise auch Widersprüche  gegen Nutzlosangebote


----------



## carl friedrich (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke für diese ganz schnellen Antworten und den hilfreichen Hinweis auf die Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale. Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich auf keinen Fall bezahlen werde. 
Danke auch für die Erinnerung daran, dass man sich nicht nur auf die sichere, sondern auch auf die moralisch richtige Seite (Zivilcourage) von stellen muss.
Euer carl friedrich


----------



## GheTTo_m-EIER- (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



burkhi schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, dass ist nicht strafbar, auch wenn die Nutzlosanbieter das immer wieder behaupten.


Aber das ist doch vorsätzlicher betrug oder, weil wenn ma ne falsche Adresse angibt, kommen ja auch keine Mahnungen oder sowas, weil die Adresse ja nicht miene ist


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Danke auch für die Erinnerung daran, dass man sich nicht nur auf die sichere, sondern auch auf die moralisch richtige Seite (Zivilcourage) von stellen muss.


Das ist schon bemerkenswert, dass solche Hinweise aufgenommen werden.

Im Grunde liegt auch dort ein Schlüssel zum Absperren des Banditentums in dieser Hinsicht.

Niemand hat schlimme Gefahren zu befürchten. Es droht keine Exkommunikation, keine Lohnpfändung, kein Verlust der bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte usw..

Wir haben es aber mit einer klaren gesellschaftlichen Fehlentwicklung zu tun. Die Nötigung schwächerer Mitbürger zur "freiwilligen" Lösegeldzahlung zur Befreiung von grundlos geschürten Ängsten ist ekelhaft.

Dem kann man nur entgegentreten und letztlich beikommen, wenn die Angst überwunden wird und Zivilcourage vor "Was passiert, wenn mir der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt" rangiert.


----------



## carl friedrich (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Naja, der Hinweis mit der Zivilcourage hat mich tatsächlich ein bisschen wachgerüttelt aus dem ersten Angsthasenverhalten, das zwangsläufig eintritt, wenn man so eine unerwartete Rechnung bekommt.
Das Forum hier mit den vielen Links zu Gerichtsurteilen - z.B. zur Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale und zu "computerbetrug.de", wo gerade von einem ganz aktuellen Urteil berichtet wird - ist schon sehr hilfreich und bestärkt einen im Kampf um Gerechtigkeit. 
Mich hat es jedenfalls erst einmal ermutigt, der Zahlungsaufforderung *nicht *zu folgen.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



GheTTo_m-EIER- schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch vorsätzlicher betrug oder, weil wenn ma ne falsche Adresse angibt, kommen ja auch keine Mahnungen oder sowas, weil die Adresse ja nicht miene ist



Nein. Wer sich bei einer Kostenfalle mit falschen Daten anmeldet und den Kostenhinweis aufgrund der Verschleierungstaktik nicht gesehen hat, der begeht keinen Betrug, weil hierfür in diesem Fall der Vorsatz fehlt.


----------



## GheTTo_m-EIER- (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nein. Wer sich bei einer Kostenfalle mit falschen Daten anmeldet und den Kostenhinweis aufgrund der Verschleierungstaktik nicht gesehen hat, der begeht keinen Betrug, weil hierfür in diesem Fall der Vorsatz fehlt.


Ist dann auch egal wenn man sich mit falschen Geburtsdaten usw. einloggt.
Ich habe nur den Namen und die Postleitzahl, sowie den Ort richtig angegeben. Eine Fantasiestraße und ein falsches Geburtsdatum. Und ich hab nicht gewusst, dass das was kostet also hab ich mir bei my-Downloads.de auch schon 3 Programme runtergeladen, weil die E-Mail mit der Rechnung ja erst später kam. Muss ich dann den Betrag für die 3 Programme zahlen?


----------



## krennz (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi,

Du gibst Dir eigentlich die Antwort selber, indem Du Antiscammer zitierst.


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



GheTTo_m-EIER- schrieb:


> Muss ich dann den Betrag für die 3 Programme zahlen?


Für die Programme muss niemand zahlen, weil sie kostenlos sind.

Betreiber von Einschüchterungsfallen belästigen einfach ängstliche Mitmenschen mit schlimmen Bedrohungen, um als Schutzgeld vor weiteren Bedrohungen eine Zahlung zu erpressen.

Bisher musste noch niemand wirklich zahlen, aber zu viele sind den Kasperle-Inkassozauber erlegen.


----------



## GheTTo_m-EIER- (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Für die Programme muss niemand zahlen, weil sie kostenlos sind.
> 
> Betreiber von Einschüchterungsfallen belästigen einfach ängstliche Mitmenschen mit schlimmen Bedrohungen, um als Schutzgeld vor weiteren Bedrohungen eine Zahlung zu erpressen.
> 
> Bisher musste noch niemand wirklich zahlen, aber zu viele sind den Kasperle-Inkassozauber erlegen.



also gar nix machen, und entspannen. Aba eins noch, wenn ich ne falsche Adresse angegeben hab, dann kommen ja auch keine Mahnungen usw. Dann bekomm ich garnix mit. Soll ich vlt nen Brief hinschreiben, und sagen, dass ich nix zahlen werde, wie in der Empfehlung vom Verbraucherzentrale beschreiben und meine  richtige Adresse geben.


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



GheTTo_m-EIER- schrieb:


> Dann bekomm ich garnix mit.


Wer keine größeren Sorgen hat, kann dafür sorgen, dass sich das ändert. Muss jeder selbst wissen.

Ich bekomme auch nichts mit von Taschendieben, die bei mir zugreifen wollten und nicht erfolgreich waren. Ist mir aber egal.


----------



## krennz (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi Ghetto-M-eyer,

sag mal, willst Du mit aller Gewalt Mahnungen, Drohbriefe, Inkassoschreiben etc. provozieren?

Wenn Du testen willst wie gut Dein Nervenkostüm ist, dann servier denen doch Deinen Namen, Anschrift, Kontonummer inclusive Zugangscode etc,. auf einem Silbertablett. Kannst eins von mir haben, hab noch n paar aus ner Konkursmasse einer Kneipe übrig:wall::wall::wall::wall:

ich würde die Füsse ruhig halten, mich ganz gemütlich in oder an was schönes kuscheln, den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein lassen und die Nutzlosbranche müde belächeln.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## GheTTo_m-EIER- (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Gut danke für die ganzen Tipps. Aber im Recht steht drin, dass ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen kann und dann ein Vollstreckungsbescheid. dann müsste ich aber sclimmstenfals 160 € zahlen. Das will ich ja nicht ich will einfach nur kostenlos davonkommen


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



GheTTo_m-EIER- schrieb:


> Aber im Recht steht drin, dass ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen kann und dann ein Vollstreckungsbescheid.


Quark mit Sauce.  Erstens sind Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosen so selten wie Schnee in der Sahara und  selbst wenn einer käme, würde ein  ein simples Kreuzchen reichen, um den Versuchsballon platzen zu lassen 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Warum wird  diesem Nutzlosgeblubbere soviel Aufmerksamkeit und Glaubwürdigkeit erwiesen?


----------



## Teleton (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Jetzt mal angenommen Du gehörtst tatsächlich zu den 1:250.000 die mit einem Mahnbescheid überzogen werden sollen, wo wollen die den hinschicken ohne Adresse?


----------



## GheTTo_m-EIER- (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

gut danke:-D dann mach ich einfach gar nix ich frag mich nur woher ihr des alles wisst


----------



## bernhard (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Mehr als vier Jahre Erfahrung mit Millionen Betroffenen ...


----------



## technofreak (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



GheTTo_m-EIER- schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur woher ihr des alles wisst


Wenn man das Abzockgeschäft so lange kennt, gibt es nur noch selten etwas Neues


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Drahzieher von Einschüchterungsfallen müssen auch noch Zeit haben, mit ihrem schönen Mercedes oder Porsche über Land zu fahren. Da kann der Chef nicht noch jedes vorgesehene Opfer persönlich anschreiben ...

Es ist halt ein Massengeschäft. Jeder wird gleich "behandelt". Wer jetzt hier eintrudelt, darf von seinen Vorgängern lernen.


----------



## carl friedrich (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Bemerkenswert ist ja auch Folgendes:
1. Die Buchhaltung kann nicht einmal unterscheiden, ob der "Kunde" mit Herr oder Frau angesprochen werden muss.
2. Die Zahlungsaufforderung ist computergeneriert - womit sich auch die 40stelligen Codes für den "Verwendungszweck und die "Persönliche Rechnungssignatur" erklären. Man ist anscheinend eine von Millionen Nummern, die hier an Land gezogen worden sind.
3. Im Anhang ist der Acrobat Reader beigefügt, der - wieder einmal - die persönlichen Daten des eMail-Empfängers abfragt. Auch komisch, wo doch dieser überall kostenlos erhältlich ist.
4. Eine direkte Antwort auf die Zahlungsforderung kommt mit dem Vermerk "mail delivery return failed" zurück. 
5. Versucht man über die angegebene eMail-Adresse [email protected] Kontakt aufzunehmen, so erhält man auch hier keinerlei Rückmeldung darüber, dass die Mail eingegangen ist und - entsprechend - auch keinerlei Ankündigung einer baldigen Antwort, wie es bei einer seriösen Firma üblich wäre. 
6. Die echten Anbieter von "Open Office" warnen neuerdings auf ihrer Homepage vor Drittanbietern, die - obwohl es keine Lizenz zum Verkauf gibt - ihr Program gegen Gebühr vermarkten. Offensichtlich sind bei "Open Office" schon jede Menge Klagen über solch unseriöse Drittanbieter eingegangen.


----------



## Nelia (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

:wall: Hallo, wie doof kann eigentlich eine einzelne Person sein??? Nachdem ich festgestellt hatte, dass ich bei New Online Media (fix-downloaden.com) inne Falle getappt bin musste ich heut feststellen, dass PemiumContent (my-downloads.de) mich nun auch hat. :wall:

Als die unerwartete Rechnung am 28.5. kam, habe ich unverzüglich Widerspruch eingelegt und per Einschreiben-Rückschein am 30.05. hingeschickt. Der Schein kam auf den 9.6. datiert zurück. Nun habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen, ich hätte die Widerrufsfrist nicht gewahrt ... also bei der Post angerufen - die wurden am 2.6. über das Einschreiben informiert - aber es wurde erst am 9.6. abgeholt ... damit wäre die Widerrufsfrist für mich gewahrt ... man, hab schon wieder Bammel bekommen. 

Hätte ich auf der Seite von denen einen Preis gesehen oder ne Laufzeit gesehen, hätte ich mich dort nicht blöderweise angemeldet, warum soll ich mich willentlich und wissentlich auf nen Vertrag einlassen, wenn ich nur ein einziges eh kostenloses Prog runterladen möchte. Ausserdem wäre der Widerruf eher rausgegangen, wenn die Bestätigungsmail nich so unauffällig gewesen wäre.

... aber scheinbar stand das am 23.5. auf dem Programm bei mir. An einem Tag New Online Media und noch PremiumContent - dafür habsch nen Orden verdient. :cry:


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



Nelia schrieb:


> ... aber scheinbar stand das am 23.5. auf dem Programm bei mir. An einem Tag New Online Media und noch PremiumContent - dafür habsch nen Orden verdient. :cry:


Lies  dir das hier durch. Tricks mit Preisverstecken ist *das* Steckenpfred der Nutzlosbranche. Immer dran denken: "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Mach dir mal keine Kopfschmerzen. Die Knaben  wissen genau, dass sie mit den Roßtäuschertricks keine Chancen vor Gericht hätten und deswegen versuchen sie es erst gar nicht


----------



## carl friedrich (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Haltet Ihr es für vorstellbar, dass sie einen auch dann schon an Land ziehen, wenn man seine persönlichen Daten eintippt (weil man dumm ist), aber ausdrücklich NICHT auf den Button "Absenden" drückt? 

So war es nämlich meiner Meinung nach bei mir: Ich habe die Seite sofort verlassen, als ich sah, dass die Downloads kostenpflichtig sind. Trotzdem erhielt ich kurz danach eine Bestätigung mit meiner nicht-gewollten Registrierung.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Haltet Ihr es für vorstellbar, dass sie einen auch dann schon an Land ziehen, wenn man seine persönlichen Daten eintippt (weil man dumm ist), aber ausdrücklich NICHT auf den Button "Absenden" drückt?


ist sehr gut möglich


----------



## krennz (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Das ist nach meiner Erfahrung, bei denen so üblich. Sobald im Anmeldeformular genügend Daten stehen werden die automatisch gespeichert, egal ob Du absendest oder nicht.
Ist mir bei einem meiner anderen Nicknames so passiert. Bekam auch ne Mail mit Anmeldebestätigung obwohl ich keinen Bestätigungbutton angeklickt habe und die Daten, bis auf den [email protected] falsch waren.
Habe die Website nur gespeichert und ausgedruckt. 
Die bekamen ne Mail zurück:  Habe die Website dokumentiert und ausgedruckt, warte auf den Mahnbescheid, dem ich widersprechen werde.
Hab nie wieder was von denen gehört, zumal meine IP über AOL-Proxy generiert wurde und mit 195.xxx.xxx.xx anfing.
Danach habe ich mir noch mehr von den Sites ausgedruckt, sah dann immer  : Wir haben Ihre IP AOL-Proxy  195.................. gespeichert.
Nichts drum geben.  Gibt hier genug Hinweise auf die (nicht) Verwertbarkeit der IP.s
Ruhig zurücklehnen und was angenehmes tun.

Grüsse
Klaus


----------



## wegei42 (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

hallo! betreff my-downloads
ich habe heute meine zweite Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. daraufhin habe ich bei der Hotline angerufen und eine gewisse Frau Litzinger hat mir erklärt, ich hätte keine Chance mit Rechtsanwalt. Daraufhin war ich eingeschüchtert und habe gezahlt. Dann erst eure Einträge hier gelesen und sofort die Überweisung (innerhalb einer halben Stunde) storniert. Meine Bank sagt das geht in Ordnung. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Können nun die abzocker meine kontodaten ermitteln, da eine Überweisung und eine Rücküberweisung stattgefunden hat.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Das Märchen von der IP-Adresse 

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## krennz (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

@wegei

Wenn meine Bank den Auftrag nicht ausführt, was ich vermute, bekommen die downies nichts mit. 
Und wenn die, auf Grund meines Anrufes, nun mein Fon kennen und anrufen sage ich denen nur:  "Ätsch, Ihr Rechtsanwalt hat keine Chance" und lege auf:-D
 Du sagst Du hast denen ihre Schreiben ignoriert. Muss ich denn jeden Spam, den ich im Briefkasten habe, auch lesen?

Grüsse
 Klaus

@webwatcher, danke für den Link


----------



## Nelia (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich danke auch noch mal ganz ganz lieb für die moralische Unterstützung die ich hier an meinen beiden Fronten bekomme ...  wäre ich nur eher hier gelandet, meinem Blutdruck wären manche Spitzen erspart geblieben. 
Gruß
Nelia


----------



## xabbba (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe meine Zahlungsaufforderung (keine Rechnung!) gestern abend bekommen und bin nach dem ersten Schock auf dieses Forum und auf die Videos von KatzenJens gestossen.
Ich werde natürlich nicht zahlen und auch keinen Widerspruch einlegen.
Aber ich frage mich: 
Wissen eigentlich die Entwickler und Software Firmen, dass ihre Gratis Programme ( Acrobat Reader, Gimp, DivX, Emule,....) als kostenpflichtige Downloads angeboten werden?
Schreiten diese Firmen bei solchem Missbrauch nicht sofort ein??
Also, wenn ich der Chef von Adobe wär, ich würde dem sauberen Herrn [ edit] , stelle er doch, ohne meine Erlaubnis, meine Freeware gegen Entgeld ins Netz!!!
Vielleicht sollte das mal jemand petzen und eine Email mit Verweis auf my.downloads.de an obige Unternehmen versenden,
...die freuen sich bestimmt über diese Info!!
Und dann holen die ihre Anwälte aus dem Schrank und bei my-downloads steigt der Blutdruck!!

Gruss an Alle im Forum!


----------



## krennz (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

@xabba,

warum muss das immer jemand anderer machen?
 Ich meine die Mail schreiben.
 Warum fängst Du nicht damit an. Keine Zivilcourage?
 Ich habe schon etliche Mails an RA´s, Inkassobutzen, etc. losgelassen, mal wirkts, mal nicht. 
 Aber ich hatte schon früh mit "grossen Tieren" zu tun. Kann aber nur für mich sprechen.

Grüsse 
 Klaus


----------



## xabbba (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

_"Vielleicht sollte das mal jemand petzen und eine Email mit Verweis auf my.downloads.de an obige __Unternehmen__ versenden,_
_...die freuen sich bestimmt über diese Info!!"_

@krennnz

Psssssst,...nicht weitersagen, ...ich hab meine Hausaufgaben natürlich gemacht und entsprechende Mails an 2 betroffene Firmen. geschickt,.....wollte aber auf etwas subtilere Weise als Du (wg. Zivilcourage) 
andere dazu animieren, ähnliche emails zu versenden....

also nicht, wie von Dir missverstanden, an di RAs und Inkassobutzen mit ihren "grossen Tieren", sondern an den Kundensupport der betroffenen Softwarefirmen, 
deren Produkte allesamt freeware sind.
Ich glaube, wenn genug mails dort eingegangen sind, werden sie schon dafür sorgen, dass ihr guter Ruf nicht weiter beschädigt wird.

Manchmal sind es die leisen Töne, die der Zuhörer besser wahrnimmt!


----------



## krennz (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

OKIDOKI,

find ich toll. Werde mich dem anschliessen. Nur heute nicht mehr, guck mal auf die Uhr. Gehe jetzt ins Bett. Kann dies mit ruhigem Gewissen tun, es gibt doch noch Leute mit Verantwortung (damit meine ich nicht nur xabba)
für die Allgemeinheit.

Wenn wir jetzt am Lagerfeuer in froher Runde sitzuen würden stimmte ich die letzte Strophe eines schönen Liedes an:

Nun Brüder eine gute Nacht, der Herr im hohen Himmel wacht. In seiner Güte uns zu behüten ist er bedacht, in seiner Güte uns zu behüten ist er bedacht.
Gute Nacht an Alle  Klaus


----------



## krennz (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich weiss nicht, in wie fern diese Freewarevermarkter gegen das Urheberrecht verstossen. Doch ich könnte mir denken, dass hier ein Rechteinhaber neben der Unterlassung der Vermarktung auch noch ein, vlt. sogar nettes, Sümmchen herausbekommen könnte wenn er entsprechend klagt.

Hier in Deutschland ist es ja so, dass, wenn man lange genug sucht, man immer ein Gesetz findet, gegen das jemand verstossen haben könnte:-p:roll:

Wen man das so betrachtet, könnte jeder der in irgend einem Forum genannten Nutzlosanbieter wegen Geschäftsschädigung klagen, doch ich glaube, das Gelächter darüber würde man noch in der kleinen und grossen Magelanschen Wolke hören.


----------



## Nelia (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo, auch hier hab ich bei der Bank der netten Firma angerufen ... Konto gekündigt, aber noch Frist ... mal sehen wann die neue Bankverbindung kommt oder man dem neuen Empfänger zugeteilt wird. und wieder warten .... warten .... warten

Gruß Nelia

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:08:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:03:45 ----------

Ich weiß nur das das eigentlich kostenlose Openoffice auch verkauft werden darf ... zumindest erlaubt das die Lizenz (Open-Source) und die warnen ja auch, keine persönlichen Daten anzugeben, wenn man sich das auf den PC basteln will (für mich glaub ich zu spät). Naja, da müssen ma nu halt durch. Gruß Nelia


----------



## carl friedrich (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Habt Ihr Euch eigentlich schon mal die google-Anzeigen zu Themen wie "Rechtsanwalt bei Betrug", "Internetabzocke/ Betrug" usw. auf Euerer Startseite angeschaut? Viele von ihnen haben eine 0900-Nummer zum Spottpreis von 1,99 Euro pro Minute. Selbstverständlich kann man auch ohne 0900-Nummer telefonieren; dann wählt man "11838" und zahlt ebenfalls 1,99 Euro pro Minute - wobei natürlich versprochen wird, dass kein Gespräch länger als 6 Minuten dauert.

Genau wegen dieser Werbeanzeigen verbrachte ich schon einmal eine schlaflose Nacht, weil ich plötzlich die Sorge hatte, dass "Computerbetrug.de" entweder eine Werbeseite für Anwaltskanzleien oder eine Werbeseite für "Abzocker" sein könnte, die - je länger man nicht bezahlt - umso höhere Gebühren kassieren könnten.

Vielleicht solltet Ihr auch darauf noch achten, dass keine Abzocker-Anwälte auf Euerer Seite werben. Dann wäre es perfekt.

Ansonsten finde ich alle Beiträge und Links ausgesprochen hilfreich.


----------



## krennz (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich war etwas voreilig und ziehe den Beitrag zurück


----------



## bernhard (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet Ihr auch darauf noch achten, dass keine Abzocker-Anwälte auf Euerer Seite werben.


Aus meiner Sicht schon einmal dies:

Dieses Forum ist ein privates Projekt. Die Betreiber tragen permanent viel Arbeit, Risiken und Rechtsstreitereien im Interesse der Betroffenen, Kosten usw., um dieses Projekt am Laufen zu halten. Alles ist daruf gerichtet, für Betroffene nützlich und hilfreich zu sein.

Die Moderatoren steuern permanent viel Zeit bei, das Forum am Laufen zu halten.

Es wäre nett, wenn Nutzer dieses Forum bereit wären, diese Dinge anzuerkennen.

Konkret kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wo das Problem mit 0900-Nummern liegt. Die Verbraucherzentralen nutzen diese ebenso: Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Verbrauchertelefon NRW

Jeder sieht den Preis und kann überlegen, was er macht. Wer die Beratung vor Ort nutzt, zahlt eine Beratungspauschale. Die Telefonberatung wird nur wenige Minuten dauern. Die Kosten bleiben so oder so gering.

Wer überflüssige Einschreiben schickt, zahlt bei der Post. Wer erst telefoniert, spart später das Geld für das überflüssige Einschreiben.

Ich sehe da nicht das Problem, zumal das Forum alle Fragen kostenlos zum einfachen Nachlesen beantwortet.


----------



## carl friedrich (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Zitat von bernhard: _"Es wäre nett, wenn Nutzer dieses Forum bereit wären, diese Dinge anzuerkennen." _

'tschuldigung. Es war ja nur eine kleine Nachfrage, die überhaupt nicht als Beleidigung gedacht war. Dass es permanent enorm viel Zeit und intellektuelle Mühen kostet, so ein gutes Forum in Gang zu halten, das kann sich doch jeder denken, und bestimmt ist Euch jeder Teilnehmer, der hier Rat sucht, außerordentlich dankbar. So auch ich - weswegen mein Schlusssatz ja auch heißt: "Ansonsten finde ich alle Beiträge und Links ausgesprochen hilfreich." Wirklich. Danke für Euere Arbeit!!!


----------



## bernhard (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Rein technisch funktioniert die Google-Werbung so, dass aus den Webseiten Schlüsselwörter selektiert werden. In unseren Seiten sind "kritische" Schlüsselwörter massiv vertreten. Hier wird mit viel Aufwand hinter den Kulissen nicht zum Forum passende Werbung händisch ausgefiltert, um gefährdene Werbung auszusperren.

Eine Werbung für 0900-Nummern mit klar sichtbarer Preisinformation gefährdet niemanden. Jeder kann entscheiden, was er macht. Niemand wird getäuscht oder gedrängt.

Das Problem sehen ich unverändert nicht.


----------



## cheyenne.shan (23 Juni 2009)

*My download Vertrag ohne Wissen*

Hallo erstmal, ich weiss nicht ob ich in der richtigen Rubrik bin, aber bin ziemlich geladen im Moment.
Ich habe heute die Aufforderung bekommen 96 € für einen Premium My-downloadvertrag zu zahlen. Diesen Vertrag hab ich nie wissentlich abgeschlossen dem entsprechend auch nicht genutzt. 
Ich habe darauf hin die Hotline angerufen, hatte eine verdammt unfreundliche Zicke am Telefon die teilweise sogar unverschämt war. Ich habe ihr gesagt das ich seit 10 Jahren im Internet bin und weiss das diese Seiten kostenpflichtig sind, somit auf grund meiner derzeitigen Situation niemals solch einen Vertrag abschliessen würde. Als sie völlig unfreundlich antwortete das das Ihre Rechtsabteilung nicht interessieren würde habe ich mit Anwalt gedroht, Ihre Antwort darauf  " arbeitslos aber einen Anwalt können Sie sich leisten? ". Ich bin derzeit weder in der Lage noch bereit dazu diesen Betrag bzw. den Vertrag zu zahlen, kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke
lieben Gruß Cheyenne


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: My download Vertrag ohne Wissen*

Hallo Habe heute auch so eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen ohne das ich jemals von der Seite gehört habe.

Würde mich auch über einen Rat freuen.


----------



## cheyenne.shan (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: My download Vertrag ohne Wissen*

Ich war inzwischen in diversen Foren lesen, und soweit ich verstanden habe ist es nicht nötig diese Rechnung zu begleichen. verbraucherrechtliches…  FAQ: Internet-Vertragsfallen
Unter diesem Link steht einiges dazu. Eventuell einen Musterbrief abschicken und somit Widerspruch. Wird laut dem Beitrag zwar zunächst nichts nützen, man soll dann cool bleiben und sich nicht einschüchtern lassen das ist deren Taktik. Erforderlich zu reagieren wird es erst falls eine gerichtliche Mahnung kommt, dann unbedingt fristgerecht widerspruch beim Gericht einreichen. Somit müssen diese Firmen den Anspruch nachweisen und klagen was wohl noch nie passiert ist.

Wäre dennoch über Feedback froh ob ich das alles so richtig kapiert habe ....

Gruss Cheyenne


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Meinungen, ob Briefantworten in solchen Fällen überhaupt sinnvoll sind, gehen auseinander. Hier jedenfalls wird überwiegend der Verzicht auf jedwede "Schreibseleien" empfohlen.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Auch, wenn man auf die Drohschreiben nicht reagiert, ändert sich daran prinzipiell nichts.

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird ohnehin immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Meinungen, ob Briefantworten in solchen Fällen überhaupt sinnvoll sind, gehen auseinander. Hier jedenfalls wird überwiegend der Verzicht auf jedwede "Schreibseleien" empfohlen.


Sie gehen immer weniger auseinander

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## papabär (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

habe auch ein E-Mail Schreiben bzgl. meiner Anmeldung bei my-downloads erhalten mit Zahlungsaufforderung.

Mittlerweile auch die erste Mahnung.

Wie ich zu der Seite kam und auch runtergeladen habe ist identisch mit den meisten die hier mit diesen Anbietern ein Problem haben.
Ich suchte schnell nach einem kostenlos Anbieter für Adobe und kam auf diese Seite.

Meine Frage ist jetzt :

a) ich habe schon runtergeladen und in den AGB´s ( die versteckt auf die Zahlung hingewiesen haben ) steht Widerruf nur möglich wenn nicht runtergeladen

b) sah ich - jetzt erst - das rechts daneben ein Hinweis steht das ein Abo abgeschlossen wird über 24 Monate und man pro Jahr 96,- € zahlen muss.

nachdem ich mich hier durchgelesen habe, konnte ich nicht lesen, dass ein ähnlicher Fall beschrieben wurde.
Ist die Firma jetzt im Recht oder kann ich ebenso verfahren wie schon beschrieben ( mit Schreiben Widerspruch ) ?

Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



papabär schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich hier durchgelesen habe, konnte ich nicht lesen, dass ein ähnlicher Fall beschrieben wurde.


Vielleicht in diesem Thread (noch)  nicht, aber in gleichgelagerten Fällen in anderen Threads x-fach.
Zur Preisverschleierungstaktik > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Alle übrigen Infos unter den blauen  Links oben auf der Seite. Was den Schreibseln eines Widerspruchs  betrifft:

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## Gloril (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo guten Tag auch ich bin drauf reingefallen und habe heute meine erste Mahnung von mydownloads.de bekommen ich soll nun 96 Euro überweisen.
Ich habe mir nun eure vorigen Beiträge durchgelesen und habe nun soviel informationen bekommen das ich mir nun total unsicher bin was ich machen soll:-?
Soll ich nun einfach gar nichts machen und eine mahnung nach der andren abwarten? Ich hab angst das die Gebühren so hoch werden das ich es gar net mehr bezahlen kann falls es dann doch so kommt.
Und ich bin auch der Meinung das ich gar nicht auf den Button gedrückt habe unten im Anmeldeformular der Seite.
Trotzdem ist ne Mahnung da.
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer sagen was das beste ist danke schon mal im vorraus.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Es steht alles eigentlich auch schon so ganz oben auf dieser Seite in den verlinkten Artikeln, und in diesem Thread. Mehr ist dem eigentlich nicht hinzuzufügen.



			
				Gloril schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich nun...


Wir gehen davon aus, dass Du a) volljährig bist, und b) im vollen Besitz Deiner geistigen Kräfte.
Daher können und dürfen wir Dir die Frage "soll ich..." nicht beantworten. Das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung, und wir sind auch nicht Dein Vormund.

Nach dem Lesen der Informationen hier solltest Du aber in der Lage sein, Dir die Frage selbst zu beantworten.

Übrigens: von dem Mahn- und Droh-Kasperletheater ist bisher noch niemand irgendwo gestorben.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Prozesse gegen Abzockopfer hat es in 4 Jahren seitens verschiedener Banden erst 5 gegeben - und das bei inzwischen Millionen von Betroffenen. Alle 5 Prozesse wurden von den Abzockern verloren.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, wird mit einer statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit verklagt, die noch deutlich niedriger liegen dürfte als die, vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.


----------



## Springer (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo chilis roockie,
habe von my-downloads.de auch eine Rechnung über 96,00 Euro für ein Jahr bekommen .Die gleiche Masche wie dunnemals mit Fabriken.de.
Immer schön ruhig bleiben und keinen Schriftwechsel, gleich welcher Art, mit denen führen.Darauf warten die doch bloß um einen falsch gesetzten i-Punkt zu verdrehen und Dir wieder in Rechnung zu stellen.
Nicht und niemals reagieren. Die können uns mal!!!!!!!
Grüße
GSP


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



Springer schrieb:


> Immer schön ruhig bleiben und keinen Schriftwechsel, gleich welcher Art, mit denen führen.Darauf warten die doch bloß um einen falsch gesetzten i-Punkt zu verdrehen und Dir wieder in Rechnung zu stellen.
> Nicht und niemals reagieren. Die können uns mal!!!!!!!


Warum haben nicht mehr Betroffene diese gesunde Einstellung? 

Warum zittern so viele User, wenn sie das Wort "Inkassobüro" oder "Anwalt" nur lesen, obwohl es zum Zittern nicht den geringsten Grund gibt? (Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn die Betreiber zur Gattung der Nutzlosanbieter zählen)


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Warum zittern so viele User, wenn sie das Wort "Inkassobüro" oder "Anwalt" nur lesen, obwohl es zum Zittern nicht den geringsten Grund gibt?


Ist sicherlich zu einem großen Teil den hirnrissigen Pseudodokuserien des Privat-TV zu verdanken.


----------



## cheyenne.shan (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Also ich möchte mich jetzt mal bedanken, ich hab hier soviel Infos bekommen und bin jetzt sicher das ich garantiert nicht zahlen werde. Dies hatte ich zwar von Anfang an vor weil ich eben sicher bin nichts vertragsmässiges angeklickt zu haben, dennoch hatte ich Bedenken ob dies Problemlos machbar ist. Bin froh hier mal gefragt zu haben. Denn jetzt können die mich wirklich mal ..... danke!!!


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



> Warum zittern so viele User, wenn sie das Wort "Inkassobüro" oder "Anwalt" nur lesen,


Inkasso= Dunkle muskelbepackte hartgesichtige Burschen die abends vorbeikommen und anfangen Körperteile zu entfernen (i.d.R. kleiner Finger der linken Hand). Wenn man Glück hat wird nur der Arm ausgekugelt. Bei anhaltender Zahlungsverweigerung: Aufwachen neben Pferdekopf dann liegt eine weisse Rose vor der Tür. Dann wird es Zeit seine Dinge zu regeln.


----------



## gimmick (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

hallo,

hab heute auch eine Rechnung von my-downloads bekommen. ich hab heute nochmal auf der seite nachgesehen, und es befindet sich auf der rechten seite, kleingedruckt, der hinweis auf die kosten, ich bin mir fast 100% sicher, dass dieser hinweis damals bei meiner anmeldung nicht zu sehen war,...

nach dem das rücktrittsrecht 2 wochen gilt, und bei mir erst 6 tage vergangen sind, werde ich, nach rücksprache mit meinem anwalt, nen eingeschriebenen brief an die herren senden:



> Sie haben mir per 23.06.2009 eine Zahlungsaufforderung, Rechnungsnummer [..........], mit der Begründung zukommen lassen, ich hätte auf der Seite My-Downloads.de einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst bestellt. Es muss sich hierbei um ein Missverständnis handeln.
> 
> Mangels klarer Hinweise auf die Entgeltpflicht einer Nutzung wäre aus meiner Sicht
> selbst im Falle einer Anmeldung keinesfalls ein wirksamer Vertrag mit Ihrem
> ...


 

was meint ihr dazu????


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



gimmick schrieb:


> hab heute auch eine Rechnung von my-downloads bekommen. ich hab heute nochmal auf der seite nachgesehen, und es befindet sich auf der rechten seite, kleingedruckt, der hinweis auf die kosten, ich bin mir fast 100% sicher, dass dieser hinweis damals bei meiner anmeldung nicht zu sehen war,...


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


> werde ich, nach rücksprache mit meinem anwalt, nen eingeschriebenen brief an die herren senden:


wozu?   

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich unbedingt  gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## nickii (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,
auch ich bin reingefallen! Hatte mich angemeldet und dann die Mail erhalten zur Aktivierung der Anmeldung. Erst hier hatte ich gesehen, dass eine Kostenpflicht bestand und die Mail gelöscht.
Gestern bekam ich eine Mahnung mit den bekannten üblichen Texten. Spontan hab ich zurückgeschrieben, dass ich mich zwar angemeldet, aber den Link zur Aktivierung nicht beachtet hätte wegen der Kostenpflichtigkeit und um Prüfung gebeten.
Abends bekam ich dann eine Mail "leider können wir Ihre Mail zur Zeit nicht empfangen, bitte rufen Sie uns unter ... an". 
Wie kann man auf eine Mail antworten, wenn man sie nicht erhalten kann?

Vorhin habe ich mir die AGB angesehen und hierin ist klar geschrieben, dass ein Vertrag entsteht, wenn diese bei der Anmeldung akzeptiert werden. Übrigens war gegen 9 Uhr heute morgen kein Hinweis auf der Start- bzw. Anmeldeseite auf Kosten!

Etwas unsicher bin ich schon wegen der AGB und überlege noch ob ich ignoriere oder schreibe gem. dem Text der Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Wie wär das mein vorhergehendes Posting zu lesen? Wär doch ne Idee? 
Muß denn hier immer alles x-fach als Privatlektion wiederholt  werden, damit es auch 
der letzte Lesefaule mitkriegt?

Thread vorübergehend gesperrt

PS: Ab und zu geht mir das me-too Geposte doch auf den Nerv


----------



## MZfReAk89 (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

hi, mich würde mal interessieren wie sich die dinge bei leuten hier im forum entwickelt haben wenn sie nicht gezahlt haben. Danke:-D


----------



## bernhard (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## MZfReAk89 (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

hast du es selber gemacht oder sagst du es bloß? wenn ja ....wann bekommt man keine schreiben mehr von denen? danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



MZfReAk89 schrieb:


> hast du es selber gemacht oder sagst du es bloß?


Wir beobachten die Nutzlosbranche seit vier Jahren, aber wenn du uns nicht glaubst, 
dann vielleicht der Verbraucherzentrle Hamburg 

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...





> wann bekommt man keine schreiben mehr von denen?


Dafür gibt es keine  Standardwerte. Nimms mit Humor:

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## carl friedrich (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Bei mir war es so, dass sie es nach meinem Widerruf zwar noch einmal versucht haben, sich aber seither nicht mehr gemeldet haben. Ich habe aber schon gehört und gelesen, dass es manche Abzockerfirmen unermüdlich ein ganzes Jahr lang versuchen.

Ein Bekannter von der Polizei hat mir jedenfalls geraten, auf keinen Fall zu bezahlen, sondern auf die Zahlungsaufforderung nur zu antworten: "Ich habe Ihr Schreiben an WISO weitergeleitet". Dann würde man angeblich nie mehr wieder was von denen hören. Aus diesem Grund habe ich unter WISO (zdf) im Internet gesucht; dort kann man ein Interview mit einem Juristen sehen und hören, das einem ebenfalls Gewissheit gibt.

Gegen die "Abzocker" spricht ja auch, dass auf der Startseite von Open Office ausdrücklich vor solchen Drittanbietern gewarnt wird, die den Gratisdownload teuer kostenpflichtig verkaufen. Auch dorthin würde ich eine Mahnung weiterleiten, falls ich doch noch eine bekäme. 

Des Weiteren habe ich gelesen, dass die Sparkasse München der bekannten Juristin, die für die Abzocker das Geld einzutreiben versucht, das Konto gekündigt haben. Doch bestimmt nicht, weil sie so sehr im Recht ist, oder? 

Sucht man bei google unter dem Titel "Die Kostenlos-Falle im Internet", so wird man ebenfalls fündig. Ein Sprecher der "Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband in Berlin" sagt: "Wir gewinnen einen Prozess nach dem anderen".


----------



## wegei42 (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo 
bin auch drauf reingefallen, hab nicht bezahlt.
Ist jetzt 4 wochen her, und hab bis jetzt nichts mehr gehört.
Die können mich mal.

P.S. Vielen Dank an die unermüdlichen Moderatoren hier im Forum.
      Macht weiter so, damit alle, die uns Usern nichts gutes wollen, endlich zu 
      Vernunft kommen.


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> "Ich habe Ihr Schreiben an WISO weitergeleitet". Dann würde man angeblich nie mehr wieder was von denen hören.


Das könnte immerhin so sein.

Gegen Vampire sollen Kreuzzeichen helfen.

Die weitere Mahnbedrohung mit schwachsinnigen Schreiben lohnt sich nur, wenn die Empfänger genügend Angst und Unkenntnis mitbringen. Wer klar anzeigt, aufgeklärt zu sein und keine Angst haben zu wollen, kann wohl besser ausgebucht werden.

Andererseits kann der den Mahndrohmüll auch problemlos verschrotten. Es macht also keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## xabbba (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen meine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten mit einer Zahlungsfrist bis zum 25.6.09. Nachdem ich mich hier durchs Forum gelesen habe, die Videos von katzenjens gesehen und mit Freunden gesprochen habe, entschied ich mich 1. Nicht zu zahlen (Never ever), und 2. Nicht zu antworten, also keine Brieffreundschaft mit irgendwelchem Geschreibsel und auch keinen Widerspruch,...einfach nix.
Ich hatte erwartet am 26 oder 27 Juni eine Mahnung oder sonst etwas von denen zu bekommen. Heute ist der 2 Juli und ...nix. Ich denke mal das Thema ist für my-download.de erledigt, bei soviel Informationsaustausch hier auf der Seite und generell im Internet, sehen die Nutzlosanbieter ganz konkret ihre Felle wegschwimmen, wahrscheinlich streichen sie nur das Geld ein, das einige Erschrockene noch überweisen, aber die wissen schon, dass das mit den Mahnungen und Inkassobescheiden nicht funktioniert. Die Ansagen der VBZ und hier bei computerbetrug.de sind eindeutig. Wer dann noch zahlt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Von unfreiwilligen Werbedrückerhelfern: Contaxe und die Abzockseite My-Downloads.de | elexpress.de


----------



## Nelia (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

So, da ich ja damals so doof war und ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein hingeschickt hatte :wall: , weil ich viel zu spät zu der Seite hier kam, wurde mir heute eine letzte Mahnung per Post zugeschickt. 

Eigenartig: Haargenau der selbe Blödsinn mit IP und und und da drinnen ... nur der Betrag is nun schon bei 101,00 € - naja, wenn se denken - ich warte weiter ab. Der Briefkasten bekommt ja sonst nix zu futtern.

Gruß
Nelia


----------



## carl friedrich (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe allerdings heute auch eine "LETZTE MAHNUNG" bekommen mit Hinweis auf ein Gerichtsurteil aus dem Jahre 2001 und mit der Androhung weiterer Unannehmlichkeiten (Inkassobüro/Rechtsanwaltskanzlei und negativer Schufa-Eintrag). 
Sie schaffen es jedenfalls immer wieder, dass man sich als "Hineingetappter" ganz klein und im Unrecht fühlt. 
Auch wenn es schon tausendmal irgendwo hier oder in den Links der verschiedenen Verbraucherzentralen steht und wenn es die Moderatoren allmählich ganz schön nervt, so hört es sicher jeder Forumsteilnehmer immer wieder gerne von neuem: Was könnte denn jetzt schlimmstenfalls passieren?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Was könnte denn jetzt schlimmstenfalls passieren?



Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## krennz (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

dasselbe als wenn Du diese Schreiben jetzt im Sommer als Grillanzünder benutzt.

So wie ich das sehe greift langsam, aber gewaltig, die Aufklärung durch Foren wie dieses, die Beiträge in diversen FreeTV und Gebührensendern und die Kampagnen von Computerzeitschriften, Bild,  Express u.a. Zeitschriften. 

Aber es bleibt noch viel zu tun. 

*Packen wir es an*


----------



## rooster61 (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Was könnte denn jetzt schlimmstenfalls passieren?



Du wirst vom Blitz getroffen.

Das ist wahrscheinlicher als alles was die dir androhen.


----------



## cat1975 (11 Juli 2009)

*Suche auf chip.de*

Hallöchen aus dem hohen Norden :-D

ich hab ein kleines Problem von dem ich nicht weiss, wie ich es lösen, bzw. wie ich mich verhalten soll.
Ich besuche regelmässig die Seite chip.de, die Freeware zur Verfügung stellt, wie z.B CCleaner. 
Genau diesen wollte ich nutzen. Habe diverse Links angeklickt, ohne wissentlich AGBs oder sonstiges zu bestätigen. Nun kommt das Merkwürdige: ich hab eine Rechnung per Email Adresse bekommen, in der sich die Firma my-download.de bedankt, dass ich deren Möglichkeiten nutze und verlangt von mir einen Betrag in einer Höhe von 96 Euro. Ich habe das beschriebene Programm, um das es sich nur handeln kann, noch nicht einmal auf dem Rechner, und bei der angeschriebenen Emai-Adresse handelt es sich um eine von vielen, die ich bei einem Anbieter habe. Diese Email Addy beinhaltet auch noch eine falsche Anschrift. Angeblich soll ich mich mit meiner IP dort angemeldet haben, und lt. AGB zahlen. Erstens habe ich mich nirgends mit meiner IP angemeldet und auch nie wissentlich irgendwelche ABGs akzeptiert. Ich bin nun etwas hilftlos, was soll ich tun?  Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit my-download.de? Soll ich Widerspruch einlegen, ohne meine richtige Anschrift zu hinterlegen oder das Schreiben einfach ignorieren?:roll
Für eine Antwort und Hilfe wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar =)
Grüssle
dat Katzentier ^^


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

my-download.de verlinkt auf my-download*s*.de , daher Posting hier angehängt


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Antwort auf die irgendwo weiter oben gestellte Frage, ob der Abzocker in den AGB einen Widerruf ausschließen darf:
Nein, darf man nicht.
Verbraucher: Urteil gegen opendownload — Extremnews — Die etwas anderen Nachrichten


----------



## danceman1960 (12 Juli 2009)

*my download- unberechtigte Mahnung*

Liebe Nutzer,
ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen die Startseite von my download de. ansehen wollen und habe dafür meine Kontaktdaten angeben müssen. Nun habe ich per Mail und per Post Mahnungen erhalten mit der Aufforderng 96.-€ zu überweisen und dem Hinweis, dass ich für zwei Jahre verpflichtet bin. :roll: Ich habe kein download in Anspruch genommen. Soll ich diese Mahnungen ignorieren? Bitte um Eure Hilfe.:help:
Viele Grüße
Danceman1960


----------



## Nelia (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Huhu, ich frage mich langsam wie organisiert die von PContent sind ... Brief als Mahnung und dazu noch ne Mail - jetzt fehlt nur noch die Brieftaube auf der Terasse. Oder haben die den Überblick verloren :gruebel: ? 
Naja, wenn se meinen das es was bringt ... büddeschön - dann hat eben nich nur die Papiertonne was zu futtern, sondern der Rundordner im Mailfach auch. Wäre nur schön, wenn se sich mal bissl sortieren würden. Naja, mich wundert nix mehr. Gruß Nelia


----------



## Miggi (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallöchen, also, ich habe das selbe Problem wie viele andere hier mit my-downloads.de und eure Tipps haben mir schon sehr weiter geholfen, allerdings habe ich vor einigen Tagen eine neuerliche Mahnung von den Damen und Herren dort erhalten. Allerdings stand in der E-mail auch folgendes:

*    Dass Verträge, die über das Internet geschlossen werden, grundsätzlich wirksam sind, hat der Bundesgerichtshof mit seiner Entscheidung vom 07. November 2001 Az: VIII ZR 13/01 entschieden. Die rechtliche Grundlagen des zwischen Ihnen und uns geschlossenen Vertrages finden sich in §§ 311 Abs. 1, 271 Abs. 1 BGB.

  Den Anforderungen des Fernabsatzrechtes sowie der Preisangabenverordnung sind wir gerecht geworden, der Hinweis auf das Entgelt befindet sich klar und deutlich neben der Anmeldemaske.

  Auch über das Widerrufsrecht haben wir Sie ausreichend , sowie in Textform auf der Internetseite, als auch mit nochmaliger Zusendung bei der Anmeldeverifizierung, belehrt.*


Ich denke ich versteht warum mich DAS so stuzig gemacht hat. ZUdem habe ich Samstag dann auch nochmal eine super freundliche Zahlungsaufforderung per Post erhalten, in der dies auch nochmal stand. Ferner stand da auch noch was darüber drin das sie gesetzlich dazu befugt wären jatzt IP Adressen nachzusehen etc. pp.


Meine Frage ist jetzt ob sich jetzt irgendwas an euren Tipps ändert? Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen


----------



## rooster61 (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche auf chip.de*



cat1975 schrieb:


> Für eine Antwort und Hilfe wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar =)
> Grüssle
> dat Katzentier ^^



Katze, egal wie die Abzocker heißen:



---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:11:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:07:15 ----------




Miggi schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt ob sich jetzt irgendwas an euren Tipps ändert? Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen



Miggi, egal wie die Abzocker heißen:

Bei mir war es win-loads.

Totgesagte leben länger - und dürfen ihr Geld behalten.

Meine Brieffreundschaften suche ich mir aus - aber bestimmt nicht mit Mail-Robots.

Lies die Links oben auf der Seite - schau dir katzenjens in Videos an - und genieß den Sommer, wenn er ´mal wieder kommt.


----------



## gimmick (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

übrigens....
ich hab vor ca. einem monat, nachdem ich eine rechnung per email von mydownloads bekommen habe, einen eingeschriebenen brief mit dem text im post #74 gesendet.
Seit dem ist nichts mehr gekommen 

funktioniert also auch so....

lg, gimmick


----------



## rooster61 (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



gimmick schrieb:


> übrigens....
> ich hab vor ca. einem monat, nachdem ich eine rechnung per email von mydownloads bekommen habe, einen eingeschriebenen brief mit dem text im post #74 gesendet.
> Seit dem ist nichts mehr gekommen
> 
> ...


Wenn man(n) / frau mit dem thunderbird unterwegs ist:
Extras > Filter > Regeln eingeben ( z.B. Löschen )
Und Ruhe ist, bis die Briefpost kommt.
Ist billiger - und schont die Nerven.
Wer - wie ich - neugierig ist, schiebt´s nur in den Junk-Ordner.
Und schaut ab und zu nach. Und lacht sich einen.:-D


----------



## thoco (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Tach zusammen,

ich habe direkt zweimal ins Klo gegriffen: einmal bei abcload und bei
my-download! Auch nicht schlecht, oder?
Manche mögens hart, ich mags härter :scherzkeks:  
Wollte mir am 12.07. ein Aintivirus Programm runterladen und schwups wars passiert.
Hab mich wg. beiden Fällen an den Verbraucherschutz NRW gewandt.
Die beiden Pappenheimer sind dort bestens bekannt und haben wir geraten
gar nichts zu tun, erst beim Mahnbescheid zu reagieren. Soweit so gut.

Bei abclaod fällt mir das leicht, da ich quasi zeitgleich per 12.07. schon die
die "freundliche" Rechnung mit 60 € per mail bekommen habe.

Von my-download habe ich außer der Anmeldebestätigung noch nichts gehört. Kommt da die Rechnung erst nach zwei Wochen.
Hab ja was in den AGBs von zwei WO Widerrufsrecht gelesen. 
Sollte ich doch vorsichtshalber widerrufen, oder auch hier cool bleiben
und auf die Rechnung warten und den anderen Käse?

Übrigens im dritten Anlauf hats dann mit dem downloaden klappt,
kostenlos ohne ABO und sonstigen Verpflichtungen.

Danke vorab für entsprechende Infos


----------



## rooster61 (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

thoco,
totgesagte leben länger - und MIST - die dürfen ihr Geld auch noch behalten.
Müll in die Tonne - der virtuelle in den SPAM / JUNK - das echte Papier in die entsprechende blaue / gelbe / grüne / braune Tonne.
Ach so: Sollten wir nicht alle die Sonne genießen - hab gehört, die soll morgen ´mal ein wenig leuchten.

@thoco,
links oben auf der Seite lesen - hilft zum Thema Brieffreundschaften.


----------



## Nelia (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

@thoco 

willkommen im Club derer, die nicht genug bekommen können - ich habs vor dir geschafft innerhalb von einer Stunde in 2 Fallen zu tappen  .... NOM und Premium Content ... ich denke mal, da werden wir nicht die einzigen sein.

Füße still halten und durch ... das geht auch schon vorbei


----------



## carl friedrich (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Es lohnt sich, die Videos von Katzen-Jens auf youtube anzuschauen. Er geht auf alle Probleme  ein, die man durch die Fallensteller bekommen hat(Rechnung, Zahlungsaufforderung, Mahnung, Letzte Mahnung, Drohung mit Inkassobüro und Schufa-Eintrag, Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid). Am Schluss ist man überaus beruhigt und weiß, dass man auf keinen Fall zahlen wird. 
Zur Entspannung gibt's dann auch noch ein Katzenvideo.


----------



## thoco (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke für die Antworten!

heißt dass im Klartext: Warten bis die Rechnung kommt o. doch widerrufen?
 Verbraucherschutz sagt: Aussitzen.
 Hier im Forum heißt es: Kannst schreiben, mußt aber nicht.
 Was denn nun?

Danke


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



thoco schrieb:


> Was denn nun?


Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


*Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:*
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## rooster61 (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



thoco schrieb:


> Was denn nun?
> 
> Danke


Genieß die Sonne-so lange es Sommer ist.
Bei uns ist er morgen wieder weg.
Tot gesagte leben länger.
Und Brieffreundschaften pflege ICH nicht mit Mail-Robotern.


----------



## cyboudeis (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe neulich als erste schriftliche Mitteilung an meine Adresse die vielen Schicksalsgenossen wohl bekannte "letzte Mahnung" erhalten.

Die folgenden Zitate mögen als Anregungen dienen, wie man sich zur Wehr setzen kann. Natürlich ist das auch eine Frage des persönlichen Temperaments und Stils. Es war mir wichtig, durchblicken zu lassen, dass ich stocksauer bin.

Ich habe Herrn  { edit]  wie folgt geantwortet :




> Sehr geehrter Herr[ edit] ,
> 
> höflichen Dank dafür, dass Sie sich mit grossem Eifer die Mühe genommen haben, mir bzw. meiner Frau schriftlich mitzuteilen, was für ein angenehmer, selbst ernannter Geschäftspartner Sie sind. Ich habe auf Ihren Brief gewartet, während Ihre elektronische Post von meinem Spamfilter gehörig entsorgt wurde. Offenbar ist es Ausdruck Ihrer leicht übertriebenen Bescheidenheit, dass Sie den Ihnen doch sehr wichtigen Brief nicht unterzeichnet haben.
> 
> ...


[FONT=&quot]

Meine Nachforschungen zu "Premium Content" führten mich auch zur Seite "Premium Content Center" der Handelsblatt GmbH, Düsseldorf.  Mit dieser Firma habe ich folgende Korrespondenz geführt (meine e-mail adresse und meinen zivilen Namen habe ich aus dem Zitat enfernt) :



> Gesendet: Montag, 13. Juli 2009 17:14
> An: [email protected]
> Betreff: Premium Content Center: Premium Content GmbH
> 
> ...


[/FONT]



> [FONT=&quot]An : [ edit] @vhb.de
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]17.07.2009 18:48
> 
> Von: Name; email
> ...


[FONT=&quot]

Inhalt der Mitteilung an das (Eidgenössische bzw. Schweizerische) Amt für Bundespolizei z.H. KOBIK (Koordinationsstelle für Bekämpfung der Internetkriminalität):

[/FONT]





> Bundesamt für Polizei
> Fedpol z.H. KOBIK
> 
> Nussbaumstrasse 29
> CH-3003 B e r n


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





> Betreff: Vertragsfalle bzw. betrügerische Vortäuschung eines „Vertragsabschlusses“ durch Premium Content GmbH, D63322 Rödermark
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## carl friedrich (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Solche Schreiben dienen zwar dazu, dass man sich die Wut aus dem Bauch schreiben kann und sind aus diesem Grund auch sinnvoll, weil es einem nachher deutlich besser geht. Im Hinblick auf Premium Content ist es allerdings verlorene Liebesmüh: Dass die den Brief lesen, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. (Zeit ist schließlich Geld.) Eben _weil _sie die Briefe nicht lesen, schicken sie ja an jeden "Kunden" - unabhängig davon, wie er argumentiert hat - die gleiche stereotype "Letzte Mahnung". Und diese "Letzte Mahnung" schicken sie sogar an Leute, die - um ihre Nerven zu schonen - bereits nachgegeben und bezahlt haben. Sie spekulieren einfach darauf, dass möglichst viele Leute die Nerven verlieren; es rechnet sich ja auch, wenn nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz von den hunderttausend Angeschriebenen bezahlt.

Sinnvoller ist sicherlich die Korrespondenz mit der Handelsblatt GmbH (deren Antwort bestimmt auch vielen in diesem Forum hilft) und mit der Polizei. Es schadet nicht, wenn dort immer mehr Klagen eingehen; irgendwann müssen sie ja handeln - wie zum Beispiel in diesem Fall:Schon vor einigen Jahren, als ich mit dem PC überhaupt noch nicht umgehen konnte, habe ich eine Rechnung und dann eine Mahnung mit zusätzlichen Mahngebühren bekommen für einen nicht definierten Dienst. Als ich - um zu wissen, worum es überhaupt geht - die Servicenummer angerufen habe, bekam ich zu hören: "Sie sind verbunden mit dem Erotic Service blablablabla". Daraufhin habe ich bei der Polizei nachgefragt und erfuhr, dass ich längst nicht der einzige sei, der solche Post bekommen hat. Wenige Tage später kam im Radio die Meldung, dass genau dieser Betrügerservice aufgeflogen sei. Es hilft also doch, sich nicht alles gefallen zu lassen.

Ansonsten sage ich nur: Schaut Euch das Video vom Katzen-Jens auf youtube an und lehnt Euch dann beruhigt zurück.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

*Meines Erachtens wäre es das sinnvollste Unterfangen, mal seine(n) Bundestagsabgeordneten in diesen Dingen zu kontaktieren und zu sensibilisieren.
*
Wir benötigen dringend eine sinnvolle Reform des RDL (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes), in dem deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht wird, dass unseriöse Inkassounternehmen und -anwälten untersagt wird, unberechtigte Forderungen bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag anzumahnen und User zur Zahlung zu nötigen.

Zuwiderhandlungen sollten im Wiederholungsfall zum Entzug der Inkassoerlaubnis führen. Dieser Entzug sollte dann sofort wirksam werden und nicht erst aufgrund immer wieder eingelegter Einsprüche jahrelang hinausgezögert werden können. 

Die Regelungen in der übrigen EU (z.b. Großbritannien oder Frankreich) könnten hierbei übernommen werden, um das Rad nicht wieder in jahrelanger "Ausschussarbeit" neu erfinden zu müssen.

Denkanstöße hierzu liefert neben CB auch Antispam:


			
				Antispam-Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist unverständlich, warum die Politik bisher davon absieht, diese Helfershelfer der Abzockerbanden stärker mit in die Verantwortung zu nehmen.
> 
> Wenn es in Deutschland scheinbar ungestraft möglich ist, auf eine derartige Weise Geld zu verdienen, und zwar mit Schadenssummen, die sich jährlich mindestens im hohen zweistelligen Millionenbereich bewegen müssen, dann muss sich die Politik irgendwann die Frage vorhalten lassen, welchen Grund es eigentlich hierzulande noch geben soll, einer ehrlichen Arbeit nachzugehen und Steuern zu zahlen.


----------



## gatortail (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Es hat sich rumgesprochen, dass es im Internet einige Programme gibt, die sich jeder kostenlos runter laden kann. Zu den bekanntesten Programmen gehört eindeutig der Adobe Acrobat Reader um PDF Dateien zu öffnen. Auf der Suche nach dem Download kann es sein, dass man auf Anbieter wie „abcload“ oder „opendownload“ stößt. Beide Seiten locken mit „kostenlosem“ Download und berechnen nach der Anmeldung eine Gebühr.
 Bei „abcload“ gibt es zwei Startseiten, wer Pech hat wird auf die Seite geleitet in der nicht steht, dass die „Dienstleistung“ 60,- € oder mehr kostet, was meistens so ist, wenn von einer Suchmaschine weitergeleitet wurde. Unbedacht und ohne weiter das Kleingedruckte zu lesen, meldet man sich an. Bei der Anmeldung muss man, nachdem man die AGBs gelesen hat, auf den Widerruf verzichten. Man denkt sich nichts dabei, weil die Software ja kostenlos ist. Bereits zwei Tage später ist die Rechnung per E-Mail eingegangen.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

In diesem Forum gibt es genug Hinweise , wie man vorgeht:
Stehen in den blauen Links oben auf der Seite

Computerbetrug.de besteht jetzt seit fast 8 Jahren. Es dürfte kaum etwas aus der Schattenwelt des Internet  geben, was hier nicht bereits unzählige Male besprochen und diskutiert wurde.

Die Ratschläge für die hier versucht wurde  zu werben, sind nach einhelliger Meinung unserer Juristen ungeeignet


----------



## Matheatheist (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab n ähnlcihes Problem wie heir schon vielfach geschildert...
Habe mich auf my-downloads.de angemeldet klug wie ich bin mit der richtigen Adresse. Damals ist mir nicht der kleine Text am Rand aufgefallen mit den 96 Euro. Dachte das wäre wie bei vielen Seiten ein Normales "kostenfreies" registrieren.
Habe als ich dann weitergeleitet wurde und was von wegen Rechnung kam abgebrochen und dachte das wäre damit erledigt. Habe auf dieser Seite auch nie etwas in anspruch genommen(Downloads oder so)

Jetzt kam vor ein paar Tage die "letzte Mahnung". Davor habe ich überhaupt keine Rechnungen bekommen, so dass die Kündigungsfrist schon lange abgelaufen war bevor ich überhaupt wusste, dass eine Zahlung auf mich zukommt.

Muss ich den Betrag jetzt zahlen?

Danke schonml für eine Hilfe


----------



## krennz (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi,
lies mal die blauen Links oben. 

Ausserdem sagen viele Gerichte zu diesen Sites: Preis nicht deutlich genannt, also überraschende Klausel, es kam kein Vertrag zustande.

Da kein Vertrag zustande kam, was willst Du bezahlen?


----------



## Nelia (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Vielen ist der Preis nicht aufgefallen oder war garnich da ... ich habe da überhaupt nix gesehen. Auch viele (wenn nicht fast alle, die sich da registriert haben) haben gedacht, dass es wirklich kostenlos ist. Und ich nehme mal an, dass auch sehr viele eine Mahnung ohne Rechnung bekommen haben ... und auch nix in Anspruch nahmen ... all dass ist mir auch passiert. Ich hab auch schon die Mahnung bekommen ... und ich habe nix bezahlt und genau das wird mir auch im Traum nicht einfallen. 

Den Einspruch bzgl. Widerrufsfrist kannste eh vergessen ... Selbst mit Einschreiben ... die holen die Post nämlich erst nach Tagen ab und dann erzählen se das du den Widerruf garnicht, nicht fristgerecht oder nicht ordnungsgemäß in Anspruch genommen hast ... ich könnte mir für das ausgegebene Geld welches ich für das Einschreiben rausgeschmissen habe in  den Allerwertesten treten, wenn ich nur rankäme. Das einzige was ein Einschreiben bringt - die haben deine Adresse, falls die se nicht schon vorher haben.

Gruß Nelia


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Nelia schrieb:


> Vielen ist der Preis nicht aufgefallen oder war garnich da ... ich habe da überhaupt nix gesehen.


Die Nutzlosbranche arbeitet schon  seit geraumer Zeit mit diesen Roßtäuschertricks:
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Rapunzel (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo!

Auch ich habe mich blöderweise bei my-downloads.de eingeloggt und eine letzte Mahnung kassiert.
Da ich kurz vor meinem Urlaub stand, habe ich dummerweise :wall: schnell die 101 Euro überwiesen und direkt eine Kündigung des von mir unwissentlich abgeschlossenen Vertrags zum Premium Content geschickt.
Vorher habe ich noch wild mit denen am Telefon rumdiskutiert und wahrscheinlich auch noch viel Geld in deren Hotline gelassen.
Bitte keine Kommentare zu meinem saudummen Verhalten, aber ich wollte vor dem Urlaub einfach keinen Stress mehr haben und wollte die Sache nur schnell erledigen. Sehr schade um das Geld, ich könnte mich steinigen...

Eine Kündigungsbestätigung habe ich selbstverständlich nicht erhalten und nun weiß ich nicht wie ich nun reagieren soll.
In 1 Jahr wollen die ja gewiss wieder die 96 Euro von mir haben.
Wie reagiere ich dann? Soll ich jetzt noch irgendwas hinterher schicken?
Klar die 101 Euro sind futsch, aber was soll man nun machen?
Alles weitere ignorieren?

Viele Grüße,
Rapunzel


----------



## bernhard (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Rapunzel (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ist das so?
Bitte nicht, ich bin so blöd :cry:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?


> Derzeit kommt jetzt wohl nach einem Jahr die Frage, ob man, wenn man einmal auf ein  Abonnement gezahlt hat, damit einen wirksamen Vertrag geschlossen habe.
> .......
> *Richtig* ist die Antwort darauf:
> 
> ...



Wer bezahlt, tut das freiwillig und finanziert den Nutzlosen ihre Ferraris.


----------



## carl friedrich (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Jetzt habe ich schon zu drittenmal eine "zweite Mahnung", die in der Betreffszeile auch als "Letzte Mahnung" deklariert ist, bekommen: einmal per eMail, dann als Brief und jetzt wieder als Mail. Die versuchen es halt immer wieder. 
Gut zu wissen, dass die nicht im Recht sind und dass man die Drohbriefe einfach ignorieren kann.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich schon zu drittenmal eine "zweite Mahnung", die in der Betreffszeile auch als "Letzte Mahnung" deklariert ist, .


Die sind ja phantasielos  
so muß das bei einem "gestandenen" Nutzlosen aussehen:

>> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Mehr darf man vom Schmeißfliegen-Inkasso nicht erwarten.

Es dient nicht zu Unterhaltungszwecken der Massen.


----------



## kunst (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

ich werde nunmehr seit fast einem jahr von "open-downloads" und im speziellen vom sogenannten rechtsanwalt o. t. be-lästigt. anfänglich war ich eingeschüchtert, überwies den beitrag von 96,-€, ließ meine bank jedoch rechtzeitig zurückordern. nahm mir einen vordruck vom verbraucherschutz, den hier ist herr t. einschlägig bekannt, und mailte entsprechende paragraphen. erfuhr, daß die kanzlei ein briefkasten in einem ansonsten nicht bewohnten haus im münsterland ist. immer wieder kamen drohungen zu zahlen auf die ich nicht mehr reagierte. scheint sich im sande verlaufen zu haben, dennoch bin ich auf der hut und für das verwaltungsgerichtsurteil sehr dankbar


----------



## chilis (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo!

bin vor einigen wochen auf mydownloads reingefallen
da ich mich mit einer falschen, bzw 2. emailadresse von mir (die nciht für ernste sachen benutzt wird) eingloggt habe, bekomm ich  jetz immer mahnungen

wie schon überall gepostet wird soll man darauf nicht wirklich eingehen
hab ich auch nicht gemacht, höchstens einen widerurrf per mail abgeschickt

sie haben mich dann auch einigen wochen in ruhe gelassen
doch jetzt auf einmal habe ich ein Schreiben per Email erhalten von einer sogenannten KATJA GÜNTER (Rechtsanwältin)...
hab zwar diese frau dann gegooglet, aber es scheint so dass es sich hierbei um eine echte rechtsanwaälting handelt

was soll ich jetz machen? sie hat telefonnr usw hinterlassen
hab zwar nicht vor mich bei ihr zu melden

aber soll ich etwas unternehmen oder nicht?

bitte um persönliche nachricht, danke


----------



## dvill (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Muss man was unternehmen, wenn man unterwegs von einem Straßenköter angekläfft wird?


----------



## Eniac (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



chilis schrieb:


> aber soll ich etwas unternehmen oder nicht?



 Frau Anwältin gehört zur festen Besetzung dieser Schmierenkomödie, ausser BUH! schreien kann sie Dir nichts tun.


Eniac


----------



## bellli (9 August 2009)

*mydownload*

Hej...
ich ha mir vor ca. 2 monaten bei my download angemeldet u nicht gelesen, dass der spaß 96€ jährlich kostet u über 2 jahre geht. :wall: 
jetzt haben die mir eine rechnung geschickt u wollen bis mitte des monats das geld von mir haben. 
da ich dann noch so schlau war u meine richtigen daten angegeben hab, frag ich jetzt, was ich da tun kann???
wäre super, wenn mir jemand antwort geben könnte!!


----------



## dvill (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Gegen die Belästigung von diesen Banden kann man eigentlich wenig tun. Das ist wie mit einem Köter beim Nachbarn, der kläfft, wann er will. Ein Leberwurstbrötchen muss man ihm aber nicht geben.

Altpapier ist Wertstoff. Wenigstens das.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Straßenköter können laut und nervig sein. Aber deren Lautäußerungen genießen keine exekutive Wirksamkeit.


----------



## Menace (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ja, ja.My-Downloads.de.Bin auch darauf reingefallen und habe in verschiedenen Foren recherchiert und mich entschlossen natürlich nicht zu zahlen, da ich denke das ich im Recht bin.Habe übrigens ein sehr nützlichen Download von ComputerBild zu dem Thema gefunden.Ein kleines Programm was Abzock Seiten blockt und Informationen zu den dubiosen Kosten anzeigt sowie kostnlose Alternativen.Laut Computer Bild wird es wohl auch ständig aktualisiert und ist natürlich kostenlos.

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Menace schrieb:


> .Ein kleines Programm was Abzock Seiten blockt und Informationen zu den dubiosen Kosten anzeigt


Die Lösungen  sind  nicht neu ( B....  hat nicht als erster den Stein des Weisen er/gefunden  ) 
und das Thema Warnprogramme  wird schon seit geraumer Zeit kontrovers diskutiert. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/tech...6286-mozilla-addon-listet-abzocker-sites.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/technische-schutzmassnahmen/58979-computerbild-abzockschutz.html



Menace schrieb:


> . sowie kostnlose Alternativen.



dafür reicht es die  echten Suchtreffer in Google/Bing  anzuklicken und  die Werbelinks zu meiden.
aber darüber schweigt sich das Blatt wie  fast alle Medien  tunlichst aus


----------



## Tinchen02 (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

ja das Problem kenne ich nur zu gut. Ich habe bereits die 2. Rechnung erhalten.

Mein Tipp: nicht reagieren, es könnte zwar eine Mahnung und ein Mahnbescheid kommen aber da musste durch. 
Gegen den Mahnbescheid unbedigt sofort Widerspruch einlegen, dann dürfte es das gewesen sein.

Ich hatte im letzten Jahr aus Angst die 1. Rechnung bezahlt und dachte dann habe ich meine Ruhe. Tja, nun kam vor einigen Tagen eine 2. Rechnung. Ich habe erstmal meine Emailadresse gelöscht, die denen bekannt war und werder mich jetzt erstmal tot stellen.
Bei Mahnbesscheid logisch, Widerspruch.

Es liegt eine Strafanzeige von der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover gegen mega download vor. Das ist genau solch " Verein" wie my downloads. Dort wird wegen Betrug angezeigt.
Es geht aber viel mehr darum, dass diese unseriösen Spinner einfach Rechnungen schicken, obwohl sich keiner angemeldet hat. 

Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat die Konten von mega download eingefroren.
Wenn also ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert und der Widerspruch erfolgt, dann müssen die alles offenlegen und das werden die nicht tun, da die trotz Anzeige ihr Spielchen weiter treiben.

*bitte lesen !!!*

http://www.golem.de/showhigh2.php?file=/0906/67998.html

_[Vollzitat einer fremden Quelle ohne Erlaubnis durch Link ersetzt. (bh)]_



chilis schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> 
> habe von mydownloads.de eine Mail bekommen, das sich angeblich dort angemeldet bin und das schon seit 13.5...und jetzt soll ich 96 euro über 2 jahre zahlen...?
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: nicht reagieren, es könnte zwar eine Mahnung und ein Mahnbescheid kommen aber da musste durch.


Bitte diese beiden Begriffe nicht in einem Atemzug nennen, da sie  absolut nichts miteinander zu tun 
haben: 
Mahnungen werden durch entsprechende  Maßnahmen entsorgt ( Spamfilter oder Wertstofftonne /Grillfeueranzünder)
Beispiele für Mahnmüll:
Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben

*Gerichtliche *Mahnbescheide im Bereich der Nutzlosbranche sind seltener als Lottohauptgewinne.

Infos dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## TBGuelde (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo-

Das auch ich ein geschädigter bin, ist klar, sonst wäre ich ja nicht hier.
Ich habe erst einmal alle 14 Seiten mit den Beiträgen gelesen.
Da fiel mir etwas auf:
1.) So ab Ende Mai fing wieder eine neue Kampagne an. Von da an häufen sich die Klagen.
2.) die damaligen Gründe gegen diese Firmen (z.B. My-Downloads) vorzugehen haben sich insoweit verändert, das klar und deutlich (nicht mehr versteckt) am rechten Rand auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird.
3.) Es hat sich etwas geändert (z.B.) bei mir.
Ich habe nie eine Bestätigung eines Vertrages oder eine Rechnung erhalten.
Nun ist , nach deren Meinung, mein Widerspruchsrecht erloschen.
das Deutsche Recht verlangt aber immer noch den Unschuldsbeweis. (Im Gegensatz zum Angelsächlichen wo ein Schuldbeweis zu erbringen ist)
Einen Unschuldsbeweis zu erbringen ist so gut wie unmöglich. (z.B. wie soll ich nachweisen das ich nie eine Rechnung erhalten habe?)
Ich zahle erst einmal nicht. Das ist schon klar.
Mir kam aber noch ein Gedanke.
Jeder Mensch ist froh für eine Arbeitsstelle.
Da sind aber auch die Beschäftigten (also auch die Handlanger) von gewissenlosen Betrügern. Ist denen eigentlich alles egal und wird auch von denen noch gedeckt wie sie ihr Geld verdienen ??
Muss nur die Kohle stimmen?
Ist Anstand und Gewissen nicht auch ein Gut??
Entschuldigt einem alten Mann das er die Sache auch noch anders sieht.
Gerhard


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



TBGuelde schrieb:


> das Deutsche Recht verlangt aber immer noch den Unschuldsbeweis. (Im Gegensatz zum Angelsächlichen wo ein Schuldbeweis zu erbringen ist)


Sorry  aber das ist haarsträubender  Unsinn. Im  Zivilrecht hat der Forderungssteller  die Rechtmäßigkeit seiner  Forderung zu beweisen und nicht umgekehrt.

Diesen Unfug mit der Beweislastumkehr versuchen millionenfach die Nutzlosseitenbetreiber den Betroffenen  einzureden.



TBGuelde schrieb:


> 2.) die damaligen Gründe gegen diese Firmen (z.B. My-Downloads) vorzugehen haben sich insoweit verändert, das klar und deutlich (nicht mehr versteckt) am rechten Rand auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird.



*>>> *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Wembley (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



TBGuelde schrieb:


> das Deutsche Recht verlangt aber immer noch den Unschuldsbeweis.


Um Himmels Willen. Ist dir schon bekannt, dass Adolf und Konsorten nicht mehr an der Macht sind? 
Wir schreiben das Jahr 2009 und nicht 1933.


----------



## TBGuelde (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Wembley schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen. Ist dir schon bekannt, dass Adolf und Konsorten nicht mehr an der Macht sind?
> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2009 und nicht 1933.



Schon mein gutster, 
1.) nur scheinbar hast du auch nicht viel Ahnung von Rechtsprechung und der verschiedenheit  in den einzelnen Ländern. Es gibt keine gemeinsame Rechtsprechung.
und 2.) hat sich so viel in den Grundlagen seit Adolf auch nicht geändert.
Ein großer Teil der Deutschen Rechtsprechung basiert sogar noch aus Kaisers Zeiten.
und 3.) wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen das es nicht so einfach ist als Beschuldigter (und das ist man in diesem Falle) einfach zu sagen.
"so und so war es nicht und nun vergesst mal das Geschwafel von irgendjemandem"
Ich hatte den Eindruck bisher: Lasst die mal schreiben und fordern ,geht ja doch in die Hose.
ICH wünschte es mir, aber bin doch sehr misstrauisch.
Alles o.k.????
Gerhard


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



TBGuelde schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Eindruck bisher: Lasst die mal schreiben und fordern ,geht ja doch in die Hose.


In vier Jahren  wurde bei Nutzlosfallen noch nie vor einem deutschen Gericht ein Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt - wenn nicht vorher grobe Fehler gemacht wurden (Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung, Anerkenntnis etc.).


TBGuelde schrieb:


> ICH wünschte es mir, aber bin doch sehr misstrauisch.


Wenn du uns bzw.  unserer  Erfahrung nicht  traust, warum fragst du dann hier?

WDR 2 Der Sender. - Quintessenz - Teure "Gratisangebote"
vielleicht überzeugt dich das mehr 
was für opendownload gilt , trifft für jeden der Aboabzocker zu


----------



## Wembley (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



TBGuelde schrieb:


> hat sich so viel in den Grundlagen seit Adolf auch nicht geändert.
> Ein großer Teil der Deutschen Rechtsprechung basiert sogar noch aus Kaisers Zeiten.


An einem rechtstheoretischen Exkurs (vielleicht könnte man noch den Einfluss des Römischen Rechts und des "Code Civil" von Napoleon diskutieren) ist aber hier niemand interessiert, sondern es geht nur um den einen Satz:


> das Deutsche Recht verlangt aber immer noch den Unschuldsbeweis.


Und dieser Satz ist falsch. Falscher als falsch. Auch in D muss die Schuld bewiesen werden. Analog dazu muss ein Anbieter einen Vertragsabschluss beweisen.

Klar?


----------



## Tinchen02 (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

zu den diversen unseriösen, ich nenne sie mal, "Downloadunternehmen" habe ich schon länger recherchiert und diverse Sendungen, wie auch Akte 09, verfolgt.
Selbst in Akte 09 wurde darüber schon berichtet und empfohlen einfach nichts zu unternehmen.
Den Button der rechts stehen soll und auf anfallende Kosten hinweist, wenn der da sein sollte, dann erst seit kurzem. Ich habe diese Seite nie wieder aufgerufen und werde dies auch nicht mehr tun.
Als ich dort auf der Seite war, war da nichts zu erkennen. Erst als ich mich auf dieser Seite registriert hatte, kam der Hinweis mit den Kosten. Das ist eindeutig [........].
Nur für eine Registrierung OHNE Download,  habe ich aus Angst vor weiteren Problemen 96 EUR gezahlt, stolzer Preis für NULL Leistung.
Bei diesem Unternehmen gehen täglich neue Zahlungen ein, können ja nicht alle Blind sein oder?

Ich denke, dass sagt wohl alles.



webwatcher schrieb:


> In vier Jahren wurde bei Nutzlosfallen noch nie vor einem deutschen Gericht ein Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt - wenn nicht vorher grobe Fehler gemacht wurden (Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung, Anerkenntnis etc.).
> 
> Wenn du uns bzw. unserer Erfahrung nicht traust, warum fragst du dann hier?
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> Den Button der rechts stehen soll und auf anfallende Kosten hinweist, wenn der da sein sollte, dann erst seit kurzem.


Der   bekannte Roßtäuschertrick, den die  meisten  Nutzlosseiten  einsetzen:

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## dvill (11 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Unternehmen gehen täglich neue Zahlungen ein, können ja nicht alle Blind sein oder?


Nö, nach den Zahlen der Verbraucherzentralen lassen sich 90% der Mahndroh-Angekläfften nicht ins Boxhorn jagen, schmeißen den Müll weg und behalten ihr schönes Geld.

Merke: Der kläffende Köter hinter einem undurchsichtigen Gestrüpp hat selbst mehr Angst als Vaterlandsliebe. Der kommt niemals aus der Deckung und hat keine Zähne im Maul.

Von diesen "Unternehmen" hat niemand jemals ein eingerichtetes Büro, arbeitende Mitarbeiter, eine findbare reale Adresse usw. entdecken können. Alles passiert konspirativ bandenorganisiert.

Der Mahndrohmüll soll Zahlungen erpressen, die rechtlich nicht durchsetzbar sind. Unaufgefordert eintreffende Geschäftsnachrichten ohne nachvollziehbare Absender oder reale Gründe gehören sofort gelöscht.


----------



## Andrea Horst (11 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Mir ist Ähnliches passiert. Ich soll 96 Euro zahlen, weil ich ein Virenerkennungsprogramm herunterladen wollte, aber nicht gesehen habe, dass das Ganze kostenpflichtig ist. Nun erwäge ich ein Anzeige gegen diese Firma. 
Wie kann es denn sein, dass man online einen Vertrag eingehen , aber ihn nicht kündigen kann. Suche nun Mitstreiter. Vielleicht ist ja eine Sammelanzeige oder -klage möglich!

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann mir helfen? Wäre um jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



Andrea Horst schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja eine Sammelanzeige oder -klage möglich!


Es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## dvill (11 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Andrea Horst schrieb:


> Ich soll 96 Euro zahlen


Wer sagt das?

Gibt es einen nachvollziehbaren Absender, einen nachvollziehbaren Grund und ist es eine gewollte Kommunikation?

Wenn es die ekelhafte Mahndroh-Belästigung von anonymen Kläffern hinter unsichsichtigem Tarngestrüpp ist: Weg mit dem Müll.


----------



## Gustav (11 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo alle zusammen 


Hab mich heute dort auch leider angemeldet und zu spät gesehen das es was kostet.. Ich könnte schwören da stande vorher nichts.


Naja ich wollte ein Programm downloaden und wurde von Google auf die Seite "download-archiv" gelotst.

Dort musste ich denn halt Daten von mir eingeben, dass der Download startet.

*So ich habe dort in den Feldern einfach wirres zeug geschrieben wie z.B. : wkajdoiawhd als Name und Adresse*

und auch irgendeine email adresse.. like this : "lashodfhf @ gmx.net"


So nachdem ich dort den Button "Anmelden" klickte wurde ich auf "my-download" weitergeleitet.... und bevor die Seite komplett geladen war, schloss ich den Browser.



Meint ihr da kommt jetzt was zu mir per post nach hause ?

Per Mail können die Leute mich ja nicht erreichen.. da ich glaube die Adresse gibts nichtmal 

Eig. ja nicht, da die Leute ja weder meinen Namen kennen noch meine Adresse !

Bitte Antwortet auf meine Fragen

Ich kann schon garnicht mehr schlafen..  



Gruß Gustav


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Gustav schrieb:


> Hab mich heute dort auch leider angemeldet und zu spät gesehen das es was kostet.. Ich könnte schwören da stande vorher nichts.


der bekannte Roßtäuschertrick >>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Lies den Thread und  die Infos ( Links in blau oben auf der Seite) , dann wirst du in Ruhe schlafen können

PS: deine Aufregung  ist verständlich aber völlig unnötig


----------



## Andrea Horst (12 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke Gustav,
ich habe einen Musterbrief bei WDR 2 Quintessenz gefunden und ihn abgeschickt . Außerdem habe ich eine Beschwerde an die Verbraucherzentrale in Düsseldorf geschickt. Ähnliches solltest Du auch tun, je nach dem aus welchem Bundesland Du kommst. Dann erwäge ich auch eine Anzeige bei der Polizei. Tun dies viele, so hoffe ich, wird dieses Nest wohl ausgehoben werden.Also wehr Dich und lass nichts verstreichen! LG Andrea


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Andrea Horst schrieb:


> ich habe einen Musterbrief bei WDR 2 Quintessenz gefunden und ihn abgeschickt .


Wozu? Wo kein Vertrag besteht  braucht auch nicht widersprochen werden. 
Taschendiebstahl  widerspricht man ja auch nicht. Strafbares kann  die Staatsanwaltschaft
 bei Nutzlosabzocke leider nicht sehen.  Müßten vielleicht mal die Brillen putzen oder 
zum Augenarzt gehen.

Lies das hier:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
und das hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559

Der einzige Grund für schreibseln  besteht  darin, dass man sich  besser fühlt...


----------



## Gustav (12 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Aber Post kann ja nicht kommen oder ? 

Da die Leute ja nichts von mir haben.

Weder Mail noch Namen.. rein garnichts.


Meint ihr da kommt was per Post ? Können die da was rausfinden ? 

Laut den Videos können die ja nichts per IP rausholen !


----------



## webwatcher (12 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Gustav schrieb:


> Meint ihr da kommt was per Post ? Können die da was rausfinden ?


Unwahrscheinlich aber selbst wenn,  habt ihr keine grünen/blauen Wertstofftonnen? 


Gustav schrieb:


> Laut den Videos können die ja nichts per IP rausholen !


Nicht nur laut den Videos  auch leise  laut Info: 
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Gustav (12 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich aber selbst wenn,  habt ihr keine grünen/blauen Wertstofftonnen?
> 
> Nicht nur laut den Videos  auch leise  laut Info:
> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de




ok super danke ! Jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig leben :-D


----------



## zscthe (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

Unglücklicherweise bin ich heute aus Langeweile in den Spam-Ordner meines Mail Accounts gegangen, wo ich ein der bekannten Zahlungsaufforderungen von my-download entdeckte. 

An sich hat mich das nicht geschockt, jedoch wurde ich stutzig, als ich in der Anlage meine kompletten Adressdaten vorfand. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals auf dieser Seite gewesen zu sein, will das jedoch auch ersteinmal nicht ausschließen. 

Nach ausgiebiger Recherche im Internet bin ich nun zu dem Schluss gekommen, ersteinmal nichts zu machen und abzuwarten. 

Meine Frage ist dennoch, da es ja unterschiedliche Ansätze bei diesem Thema gibt, vorsorgliche einen Widerruf abschicken? Oder doch besser auf eine gerichtliche Mahnung warten (sollte es überhaupt soweit kommen)? 

Ich bin mir im klaren das dieses Thema schon ausführlich behandelt wurde und es einschlägige Tipps dafür giibt, jedoch bin ich mir unschlüssig, da, wie bereits erwähnt, meine Adressdaten in der Anlage auftauchen und zudem definitiv meine ip dort auftaucht (als kabel deutschland nutzer ziemlich einfach nachzuvollziehen).

Ich danke für alle Antworten schon im Vorraus 

LG


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Das ist ein Stück weit Geschmacksfrage, lässt sich aber sicher nach Lesen dieses Artikels beantworten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## zscthe (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke, für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde also erstmal nicht reagieren.

Mal sehen was passiert


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



zscthe schrieb:


> Mal sehen was passiert



Nichts weiter als Kasperletheater.


----------



## Tinchen02 (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,
einen Widerspruch einzulegen hat keinen Sinn und du gibst noch mehr von dir preis, als die eh schon wissen. Wie ich auch schon schrieb, scheint es schon nur beim aufrufen der Seite eine Art Registrierung zu geben, ohne das wir es bemerken. 
Hätte ich hier vorher die vielen Tips gelesen, hätte ich auch alles anders gemacht.
An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach nichts tun. Denke das schon eine Mahnung kommen wird, die einfach ignorieren. Sollte ein MB ins Haus flattern, sofort den Widerspruch einlegen.
Da kann man ja nur sagen: "Willkommen im Club":wave:

lG


zscthe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Unglücklicherweise bin ich heute aus Langeweile in den Spam-Ordner meines Mail Accounts gegangen, wo ich ein der bekannten Zahlungsaufforderungen von my-download entdeckte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nelia (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Huhu, also ich musste feststellen das ich mir das Schreiben vom Widerruf hätte sparen können. Man kann die Frist einhalten wie man will ... die holen die Post verspätet ab und dann hieß es ich hätte keinen fristgerechten Widerruf eingelegt ... ok, wenn se meinen. Das ist dann nicht mehr mein Problem. Ich hab von der Post den Rückschein mit Datum, sowie auch die Sendungsverfolgung + Zeugen beim Einpacken und Versenden des Schriftstückes. Aber da die das eh nicht interessiert kannste dir das vom Prinzip her alles auch schenken. Rausgeworfenes Geld. Ich für meinen Teil würd das nie mehr machen.  Gruß Nelia


----------



## Tinchen02 (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

auch Huhuuuuu,
genau meine Meinung. Die sind ja ganz schön blöde...Jeder weiß, das bei Widerspruch immer das Datum gilt. Wenn die ihre Post zu spät abholen, ist das die ihr Problem aber machen es zu unserem Problem und bestehen auf die Zahlung aber nicht mit uns oder?



Nelia schrieb:


> Huhu, also ich musste feststellen das ich mir das Schreiben vom Widerruf hätte sparen können. Man kann die Frist einhalten wie man will ... die holen die Post verspätet ab und dann hieß es ich hätte keinen fristgerechten Widerruf eingelegt ... ok, wenn se meinen. Das ist dann nicht mehr mein Problem. Ich hab von der Post den Rückschein mit Datum, sowie auch die Sendungsverfolgung + Zeugen beim Einpacken und Versenden des Schriftstückes. Aber da die das eh nicht interessiert kannste dir das vom Prinzip her alles auch schenken. Rausgeworfenes Geld. Ich für meinen Teil würd das nie mehr machen. Gruß Nelia


----------



## Nelia (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Na so bissl muss ich mal korrigieren ... ich hatte Widerrufsfrist bis zum 7.6.09, am 2.5. wurde laut Sendemeldung abgeliefert (im Postfach) und am 9.6. haben die den Spass erst geholt und der 9.Juni steht auch auf dem Rücksendeschein. Also muss man sich mal an die Sendemeldung halten. Für mich zählt der 2.6. und schon ist es nicht mehr mein Problem  und mir dann sagen ich hätte nicht fristgerecht widerrufen ... da kannste bei denen Kopfstand machen und mit den Füßen Fliegen fangen - die finden immer ein Grund um den Widerruf abzulehnen. Genauso steht in den AGB das ein Widerruf ohne Begründung möglich ist und was steht in den Schreiben? Ganz einfach, man hätte den Widerruf nicht ausreichend begründet  Bin zwar doof genug bei denen reinzutappen, aber nun nicht so dämlich um das nicht zu merken.


----------



## bernhard (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Kürzlich wurde bekannt, dass eine Bande pro Woche 170.000 Rechnungen verschickt. Mit Industriedruckern geht das, wenn sie pro Rechnung weniger als 1 Sekunde benötigen.

Mit dieser Frequenz kann aber niemand die Rückscheine persönlich unterschreiben.

Das Geschäftsmodell geht anders. Widersprüche sind nicht geplant.


----------



## Nelia (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Evtl. sind einige schlauer als ich und schicken erst garkeinen Widerruf , ich würds jedenfalls nicht mehr tun. Klar wollen die keine Widersprüche, die bringen ja kein Geld, zumindest genauso viel wie die "Zahlungsverweigerer" bringen. Dann frag ich mich wie das Gekraxel da drauf kommt. Sie aus wie Unterschrift aber nicht lesbar ... gut das ist mir egal ob lesbar oder nicht, hauptsache das dingens kam zurück. Hab ich wenigstens etwas reales, wenn die Forderung das schon nicht ist. 
Jedenfalls war das ein riesen Fehler, so kamen se an meine Adresse ran und das passiert mir definitiv nie wieder ... erst Hirn einschalten und dann reagieren.


----------



## Dina_100 (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo 
Ich habe auch so mein Problemchen mit My Downloads.
Bist du sicher das der Vertrag ungültig ist ,wenn ja woher hast du die Information.
Will rein Rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Muß nämlich langsam was tun gegen diesen Terror.    Danke
Mfg Dina_100


----------



## dvill (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Was heißt Probleme? Schwachsinnige Mails aus anonymer Quelle?


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Dina_100 schrieb:


> Muß nämlich langsam was tun gegen diesen Terror.


Warum? Ist dein Papierkorb voll? 

Übrigens: Die hatten mal wieder lieben Ermittler-Besuch in ihrem Headquater in Rodgau. Da wurde einiges an Akten etc. herausgeschleppt.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Die hatten mal wieder lieben Ermittler-Besuch in ihrem Headquater in Rodgau. Da wurde einiges an Akten etc. herausgeschleppt.


Das ist nun aber wirklich mal alter Kaffee und schon gut ein halbes Jahr her, oder?


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist nun aber wirklich mal alter Kaffee und schon gut ein halbes Jahr her, oder?


Der Inhalt des ZDF-Links ja, die Aufnahmen aus Rodgau waren recht aktuell und mir in dieser Form noch nicht bekannt. Vielleicht stellt das ZDF den Bericht ja in seine Mediathek ein.

Mittlerweile hat man ja "Firmenteile" (B + N Holding & Consulting GmbH - Amtsgericht Gießen Aktenzeichen: HRB 7016) nach Ulrichstein (Vogelsbergkreis) verlagert.


----------



## Blümchen (16 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo
ja, auch ich, die sonst eigentlich sehr vorsichtig ist, bin in diese bescheuerte Abo-Abzock-Falle von my-downloads.de reingetappt.
Was soll man dazu noch sagen...?
Eine Rechnung von dieser dubiosen Firma kam 18 Tage nach angeblichem Vertragsabschluss... stornieren hätte man innerhalb 14 Tagen können... schon mal ganz tolle Aktion!
Ich reagierte mit schriftlichem Widerspruch durch einen Musterbrief und Einschreiben mit RS.
Brachte erstmal gar nichts! Hatte aber auch nichts anderes erwartet.
Weitere 14 Tage später kam eine Zahlungserinnerung... danach weitere 14 Tage später die letzte Mahnung!
Wie kommen die nur dazu eine letzte Mahnung zu schicken, wenn da noch nicht einmal eine erste bzw. zweite Mahnung kam!? Nach dieser angeblichen letzten Mahnung machte ich mich bei nem Anwalt schlau, der dazu nur meinte: "Abwarten und Tee trinken!"
Das tu ich momentan auch...
Vor wenigen Tagen bekam ich dann e-mail-post von der Anwältin Frau K.G. (weiß nicht, ob ich den Namen hier schreiben kann), mit der mittlerweile angewachsenen Forderung von 140.-€! Anfangs waren es 96.-€.
Nun war die Aussage meines Anwaltes: "Sollte ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen, werden wir sofort widersprechen und dann weiter abwarten und Tee trinken!"
So, nun sitze ich hier und trinke Tee (oder besser Kaffee) und warte und warte und warte...

Ich bin gespannt wie das weiter geht!

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit genau die selben Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir einen Anhaltspunkt geben wie weit die jetzt noch gehen und mir aud die Nerven gehen?

Vielen Dank für diese durchaus informative Seite!

euer Blümchen


----------



## Antiscammer (16 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Blümchen schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie das weiter geht!



Ungefähr so:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln



Blümchen schrieb:


> Hat jemand in letzter Zeit genau die selben Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir einen Anhaltspunkt geben wie weit die jetzt noch gehen und mir aud die Nerven gehen?



In Deutschland haben während der letzten vier Jahre bereits Millionen von Werbsurfern die Bekanntschaft mit solchen Methoden gemacht.

Im Schnitt gibt es zwischen 4 und 10 Mahnungen, selten mehr.
Vereilt über mehrere Monate, selten länger als ein Jahr.

Der bekannte Rekord liegt bei 25 Mahnungen (das war allerdings eine andere Bande). :scherzkeks:
Damit lässt sich schon eine Schmalwand im Lokus oberhalb der Fliesen tapezieren.
Um auch wirklich alle Wände des Lokus tapezieren zu können, bräuchte man so um die 130 Mahnungen im Din-A4-Format. Aber zu einem derartigen Mahnausstoß sind die Abzocker bisher nicht zu animieren gewesen.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

So geht das weiter: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.

Nur weil da hinter dem Gebüsch ein Köter rumkläfft, muss man kein Leberwurstbrötchen bereithalten.


----------



## Blümchen (16 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

*lach*

na dann... werd ich wohl das ganze Zeug benutzen um mir im Winter das Kaminfeuer anzufachen...

so, die aktuelle Zahlungsfrist liegt beim morgigem Datum und die werd ich wohl ganz getrost verstreichen lassen.


----------



## Andrea Horst (16 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Blümchen,
warum geht man nicht gemeinsam gegen diese Leute vor. Hier sind zig Angeschmierte! Mir ist das ein Rätsel , warum sich so viele Menschen das gefallen lassen. 
Bei mir war es der kostenlose Hinweis, meine Antivirensoftware zu aktualisieren.Gibt es die Möglichkeit einer Sammelklage?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Der Link im Wortfilter für "Sammelklage" beantwortet das schon: Nein.

Aktive Gegenwehr ist möglich, braucht aber einen Anwalt und die Bereitschaft zur negativen Feststellungsklage. Ist mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden, kann aber manchmal ganz nette Ergebnisse bringen.
Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bernhard (16 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Blümchen schrieb:


> Vor wenigen Tagen bekam ich dann e-mail-post von der Anwältin Frau K.G. (weiß nicht, ob ich den Namen hier schreiben kann), mit der mittlerweile angewachsenen Forderung von 140.-€! Anfangs waren es 96.-€.


Hat die schon wieder ein Konto?

Pressemitteilung vom 13.05.2009 - Stadtsparkasse München

Wer was tun will: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html#post273913


----------



## Tinchen02 (17 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,
wenn ich das lese wird mir wieder ganz übel:scherzkeks:
Wer sich bischen mit Designgestaltung und einem entsprechenden Programm auskennt, kann sich ganz schnell und ohne das es andere merken, jeden Briefkopf selbst gestalten und schon ist er z.B. Rechtanwalt.
Sollte es wirklich eine Rechtsanwältin oder ReAnwalt geben, der bereit ist für solche Bande zu arbeiten dann hat diese Person ein noch höheres krimminelles Potential als die eigentliche Bande selbst.

Heute kam gerade in den Nachrichten, dass 3 Jurastudenten auch über das Internet nichtsahnende Leute abgezockt haben.
Die haben E-Mails verschickt mit einem Link ganz günsig einkaufen zu können. Hat man den Link angeklickt, dann ist man auf eine Seite gekommen bei der man sich anmelden musste.
Das haben leider viele getan. Erst als die Anmeldung vollzogen war, war ganz klein und erst auf den 10. Blick zu erkennen, dass die ganze Sache 86 € kostet.
Tja und schon flatterten die Rechnungen ins Haus. Die Jurastudenten wollten sich auf diese Weise ihr Studium finanzieren. Sie ergaunerten knapp 30.000 €.
Inzwischen ist der ganze Fall vor Gericht in Göttingen und eine Urteil wird Ende September erwartet.
Wenn ich dein Anwalt wäre, würde ich mich zuerst schlau machen, ob diese Rechtsanwältin überhaupt existiert und wenn, ob sie nicht schon Dreck am stecken hat. Das gab es auch schon alles.

Wie dein Anwalt schon sagt, abwarten und viel trinken und wenn es soweit kommen sollte, den Widerspruch sofort einlegen.

"Alles wird gut"

Mein Tipp: Nur noch Mails öffnen, von denen der Absender bekannt ist.
Und Anmeldungen jeglicher Art, die nicht lebensnotwenig sind ebenfalls vermeiden.


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> Heute kam gerade in den Nachrichten, dass 3 Jurastudenten auch über das Internet nichtsahnende Leute abgezockt haben.


Das ist hier schon länger Thema 
fabrik-einkauf.com: Betrugsprozess beginnt: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Der dazugehörige Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49066-fabrikeinkauf.html


----------



## Antiscammer (17 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> Wer sich bischen mit Designgestaltung und einem entsprechenden Programm auskennt, kann sich ganz schnell und ohne das es andere merken, jeden Briefkopf selbst gestalten und schon ist er z.B. Rechtanwalt.



Das kann man machen, aber man wird das nicht sehr lange machen.
Wenn in Deutschland auf eins geachtet wird, dann auf das Anwaltsmonopol. Nur ein studierter Jurist mit Zulassung durch die Rechtsanwaltskammer darf "Rechtsanwalt" auf seinen Briefkopf schreiben. 
Es gibt nur extrem seltene Fälle, wo das jemand nicht glauben will, dass sowas andernfalls sehr teuer wird.

Nein, das wirklich tragische ist doch, dass sich immer wieder "echte" (also zugelassene...) Rechtsanwälte bereitfinden, um bei dem Schindluder mitzuhelfen und Gelder von rechtsunkundigen Personen einzutreiben.

Aber die 3 Jurastudenten haben sich unter Garantie nicht nur das Studium finanziert, sondern einen exzessiven Lebensstil, z.B. mit gemieteten Fahrzeugen der Luxusklasse.
Das ist ein ganz nettes Leben, solange man nicht im volltrunkenen Zustand von der Polizei angehalten wird und den Lappen abgeben muss.
Da muss man dann sehen, wie man anderweitig nach Sylt an die Schampusbar kommt.


----------



## Tinchen02 (17 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...die Jungs hatten wahrscheinlich zu viel Zeit, weil sie sich nicht intensiv mit ihren Jurastudium beschäftigt haben.
Sonst hätten die irgendwo gelesen, dass man sowas nicht tut und alles irgendwann eh rauskommt :grins:
....haben bestimmt Vorlesungen geschwänzt :spitz:


----------



## Tinchen02 (17 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

ich habe mal ein ganz andere Frage, die mich schon etwas beschäftigt.

Hat schon einer was gehört oder gelesen, dass ein Geschädigter sein gezahltes Geld erstattet bekommen hat? 
Es gibt ja doch einige Betrugsfälle, die schon bei Gericht vorliegen und wo die Staatsanwälte ihre Hand drauf haben.
Ich habe in meinem Fall vor, mich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft dazu zu erkundigen bzw. zu beantragen die Zahlung, die ich leider getätigt habe, einzufordern.

Habe dazu noch keine Hinweise gefunden.


----------



## Eniac (17 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> Hat schon einer was gehört oder gelesen, dass ein Geschädigter sein gezahltes Geld erstattet bekommen hat?



Hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/289617-post1191.html

Ich denke aber, ohne gutes Zureden eines versierten Anwalts läuft da nichts. Freiwillig werden sie die Kohle so schnell nicht rausrücken.


Eniac


----------



## Tinchen02 (17 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...die Staatsanwaltschaft hat das Konto der Bande bereits sichergestellt, habe auch das AZ zur Anklage. 
Muss erst sehen, ob ich einen Rechtsanwalt finde der mich vertreten würde.


----------



## Blümchen (17 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Anwältin, welche die Betreiber der Abzockerseite my-downloads.de , vertritt und versucht die Gelder einzutreiben, ist tatsächlich studierte Anwältin. In einer Sendung von Akte09 wurde bereits über die Machenschaften dieser skrupellosen Frau berichtet.

[ edit] 

Ich hoffe es ist ok, dass ich hier mal einen Beitrag, den ich zu dieser Frau gefunden habe, einfüge.

Ich jedenfalls werde diese Sache aussitzen.


----------



## TBGuelde (17 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich möchte ganz herzlichst danke sagen.
Ich habe nun eigentlich zum ersten male so richtig in aller Ruhe mir die Geschichte als Video ansehen können, und sehe nun eigentlich auch etwas ruhiger in die Zukunft.
Gerhard


----------



## twangy (19 August 2009)

*my-downloads.de Mail bekommen*

Hallo,

habe vor einer Woche eine Mail von my-downloads.de bekommen. Ich hätte mich angemeldet und müsste nun 96 Euro zahlen für 2 Jahre. 
Normalerweise ist mir klar, dass man bei solchen Sachen nicht antwortet und einfach, wartet, weil der Anbieter einem eh nichts kann.
Ich habe mich aber wirklich angemeldet. Nach Neuaufsetzung des Rechners habe ich alle Freeware-Programme neu runterladen müssen. So auch divx. Da ich dies schon 1000 mal gemacht habe, weiß ich, dass Divx kostenlos ist. Deswegen habe ich nicht weiter aufgepasst. Nachdem die Mail jetzt gekommen ist, ist mir erst aufgefallen, dass am rechten Rand in der Box mit den Informationen (unten Infos zum Programm) oben steht, dass das ganze 96 Euro kostet und so weiter. 

Nun meine Frage: Gilt das nun auch als "verstecktes" Angebot? Oder muss ich diesmal wirklich zahlen? 

Zweite Frage: Wo finde ich solche Vorlagen für Mails die ich zurückschicken könnte um dem ganzen zu widersprechen?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir individuell antworten. Ich hab mir schon die Artikel durchgelesen, aber in diesem persönlichen Fall weiß ich nicht ob ich wirklich im Recht bin. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Eniac (19 August 2009)

*AW: my-downloads.de Mail bekommen*



twangy schrieb:


> Nachdem die Mail jetzt gekommen ist, ist mir erst aufgefallen, dass am rechten Rand in der Box mit den Informationen (unten Infos zum Programm) oben steht, dass das ganze 96 Euro kostet und so weiter.
> 
> Nun meine Frage: Gilt das nun auch als "verstecktes" Angebot?



Ja.



twangy schrieb:


> Oder muss ich diesmal wirklich zahlen?



Nein.



twangy schrieb:


> Zweite Frage: Wo finde ich solche Vorlagen für Mails die ich zurückschicken könnte um dem ganzen zu widersprechen?



Wozu? Wo kein wirksamer Vertrag da kein Widerspruch nötig. Das Gekläffe also weiterhin ignorieren.


Eniac


----------



## twangy (19 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Dankeschön für die fixe Antwort. Bin beruhig und werd mich nicht bei ihnen melden.


----------



## TBGuelde (20 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Und ich habe soeben die

Letzte Mahnung

mit anhängender Zahlkarte bekommen.
Dazu den Hinweis:
Jetzt kommt das Inkassobüro. (plus einem Anhang mit den Folgen)

Was mir auffällt, ist die Tatsache, das auf einem Schreiben als Unterschrift steht: Ihre Vertragsabteilung (ohnen weiteren Hinweis
und auf dem anderen überhaupt keine Unterschrift oder Bearbeiter oder so steht.
Habe es eben mal zur Kenntnis genommen.

Bis zur nächsten Mahnung.

Gerhard:-?


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



TBGuelde schrieb:


> Bis zur nächsten Mahnung.


Zur Einstimmung: >> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## bernhard (20 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



TBGuelde schrieb:


> Ihre Vertragsabteilung


Ihr Mahndroh-Kasperl können die wohl schlecht schreiben ...


----------



## qwer (21 August 2009)

*Hilfe! Rechnungen (my-download)*

Hi zusammen,
ich weiß das es jede Menge Threads darüber gibt doch, ich habe jetzt eine Rechnung einer Rechtsanwältin namens K. G.  die wahrscheinlich schon viele Leute kennen. Ich habe den Vertrag nicht gekündigt und bekomme jetzt Briefe und Briefe und Briefe.....
Der Rechnungsbetrag hat sich nun schon von 96 Euro auf 140 Euro gesteigert.:wall:
Meine Frage wäre jetzt: Hilft es jetzt noch zu widersprechen?
Auf dem Brief steht nur "Mahnung" drauf also denke ich mal das es keine Gerichtliche Mahnung ist doch es wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!
Wenn das widersprechen noch einen Sinn hat, was sollte ich dann genau schreiben.
Bitte schreibt schnell zurück !!!!


----------



## dvill (21 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Das Mahndroh-Gekläffe von dieser Person ist nicht vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (21 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



> ich habe jetzt eine Rechnung einer Rechtsanwältin namens K** G** die wahrscheinlich schon viele Leute kennen.


Ist bekannt


> was sollte ich dann genau schreiben


Nix
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Hanschen (21 August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe! Rechnungen (my-download)*



qwer schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre jetzt: Hilft es jetzt noch zu widersprechen?



Wenn es dich beruhigt, widerspreche. Das solltest du dann allerdings per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort machen. Zwingend notwendig ist dies jedoch nicht. Deine Mahn- und Drohbriefchen wirst du trotzdem bekommen.

Übrigens ist die von dir genannte Dame einschlägig bekannt für ihr unermüdliches Engagement im Dienste der Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## Gringo (22 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

guten tag,
ich habe auch bereits ein schreiben von my-downloads bekommen...
mein erstes schreiben (in briefform), 96€ + 5€ mahngebühr.


bringt es was, wenn ich selbst mit anwalt drohe?
ich habe lust mich (auf rechtswegen) zu streiten!


andere frage...., was wäre wenn:

mein minderjähriger sohn/tochter oder gar nur ein bekannter (natürlich unter 18 jahren), rein zufällig sich einen kose-namen und adresse ausdenk??

z.b. von einem Datenschutzexperte? oder einem Anwalt? 

straflich verfolgen können sie ihn ja nicht und in diesem falle haften eltern auch NICHT für ihre kinder!



liebe grüße, nehmts doch mit humor, tränkt das briefpapier in einen richtig üblen geruch:-p oder schreibt in bunt xD
schreibt auf hebreäisch :scherzkeks:


schönen tag noch

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:40:28 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:37:54 ----------

den Mahnbescheid müsst ihr natürlich ernst nehmen!!!!!

binnen 14tagen in schriftform wiedersprechen!

als erstes müssten aber 2 mahnungen (1tes+5€;2. +5€) eintrudeln

gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Gringo schrieb:


> bringt es was, wenn ich selbst mit anwalt drohe?
> ich habe lust mich (auf rechtswegen) zu streiten!


Drohen ist Blödsinn, das  wird nicht ernst  genommen. Wenn du wirklich was tun willst,  müßtest du
 eine  negative Feststellungsklage einreichen, was aber nicht ohne  ( finanzielles) Risiko ist, dass du 
nämlich auf den Prozesskosten sitzen bleibst 



Gringo schrieb:


> mein minderjähriger sohn/tochter oder gar nur ein bekannter (natürlich unter 18 jahren), rein zufällig sich einen kose-namen und adresse ausdenk??
> 
> z.b. von einem Datenschutzexperte? oder einem Anwalt?
> 
> straflich verfolgen können sie ihn ja nicht und in diesem falle haften eltern auch NICHT für ihre kinder!


Und wozu soll das gut sein? 



Gringo schrieb:


> den Mahnbescheid müsst ihr natürlich ernst nehmen!!!!!
> 
> binnen 14tagen in schriftform wiedersprechen!



*Widersprechen*  schreibt sich ohne e 
Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide im Bereich der Nutzlosbranche  sind seltener als  Sechser im Lotto



Gringo schrieb:


> als erstes müssten aber 2 mahnungen (1tes+5€;2. +5€) eintrudeln


Blödsinn, es gibt keinerlei Vorschriften von denen ein Mahnbescheid abhängt

Lies dir das erst mal  durch, bevor du hier operative Hektik verbreitest:

>>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

>>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Gringo (22 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

ich verpreite keine hektik und sorry wegen der rechtschreibfehlern 
auserdem habe ich in meiner verwantschaft ein paar leute, die sich mit rechtstreitigkeiten auskennen und auch mit solchen fällen...

es gibt gewisse personen, die gegen solche  [ edit]  vorgehen

ein freund und helfer: herr [ edit] 
überlegt mal was eine solche person machen würde oder gar ein anwalt, wenn er ein solches schreiben bekommt...


mit datenschutz hat das nämlich kein stück zu tun, ich habe keine aktivierungs-mail/link erhalten, geschweige denn aktiviert!

wenn man auf einen mahnbescheid nicht binnen der frist reagiert, wird es nicht ganz leicht, der zahrlung zu entgehen, egal ob der betrag gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht..., so wurde es mir auf jedenfall erklärt^^


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Gringo schrieb:


> wenn man auf einen mahnbescheid nicht binnen der frist reagiert, wird es nicht ganz leicht, der zahrlung zu entgehen, egal ob der betrag gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht..., so wurde es mir auf jedenfall erklärt^^


Das ist grundsätzlich korrekt, genau so wie es richtig  ist bei Gewitter nicht auf ein freies Feld zu gehen.
Die Chance vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist  bedeutend höher, als dass ein Nutzlosseitenbetreiber
 einen gerichtlichen  Mahnbescheid erwirkt.  In  unseren Hinweisen, ( blaue Links oben auf der Seite) 
die du offensichtlich bisher nicht gelesen hast, wird überdies darauf hingewiesen.
Was du hier erzählst sind seit Jahren bekannte Tatsachen und keine flammneuen Erkenntnisse.


----------



## qwer (22 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ja aber ich habe den vertrag ja nicht innerhalb 14 tagen gekündigt wie schon gesagt.
Dann ist das doch eigentlich ein Vertrag und ich muss das zahlen oder nicht?
Oder hören die irgendwann mit den Mahnungen auf?
Weil ich habe keine Lust mehr auf diese Scheiß Mahnbriefe.
Der Sohn meines Freundes hat dies auch gemacht doch ohne Erlaubnis der Eltern (also meines Freundes/Kollegen).
Ist der Vertrag dann automatisch gekündigt? Oder wird der Sohn dann irgendwie Verklagt oder man muss Rechnungen zahlen weil er sich als Erwachsener ausgegeben hat?


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



> aber ich habe den vertrag


Welcher Vertrag? Bei versteckter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertragschluss zu Stande.Also gibts auch nix zu widerrufen.Bei Minderjährigen schon mal garnet.Hier müssten die Eltern zustimmen


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Einen Vertrag, den es also niemals gegeben hat, braucht man auch nicht kündigen.



> Oder hören die irgendwann mit den Mahnungen auf?



Irgendwann in der Mitte oder am Ende dieses Schemas:
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Kündigen und widerrufen sin überigens zwei Paar Schuhe


----------



## TBGuelde (22 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Da  meiner letzten Mahnung die ich bekam, als Zahlungsempfänger die Sparkasse Oberhessen angegeben wurde, habe ich mir erlaubt der Sparkasse folgende Nachricht zukommen zu lassen:

"Hallo
Eine kleine Frage sei mir gestattet.
Frau Rechtsanwalt G. teilt mir als Kontoverbindung zur Eintreibung einer imaginären Schuld ihre Bank als Zahlungsempfänger mit..
Kann ich davon ausgehen, das ihre Bank sich mit den Machenschaften der Rechtsanwältin und deren Klientin _my-download- auf eine Stufe stellt und rechtlich und moralisch gleichzustellen ist?.
Ich danke ihnen im voraus für eine Antwort.

Gerhard Guelde."

Ob das nun klug war oder nicht.
Langsam nerven die mich-
Gerhard
:wall:


----------



## Schorchgrinder (23 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Moin TBGuelde,   das hast du, nach meiner Ansicht richtig gemacht, denn das trifft die mehr als alle Strafanzeigen.    Mfg  Schorchgrinder


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Der Zahlungsverkehr ist der verwundbarste Punkt der Nutzlosbranche.
 Wenn nur jeder 100. Betroffene  sich sofort bei den ihnen  genannten Geldinstituten
 beschweren würde, wäre der Sumpf längst ausgetrocknet.
( in der Regel sind es mehrere zehntausend bis mehrere hunderttausend Betroffene )


----------



## bernhard (25 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Mal was Neues: heise online - 25.08.09 - Abofallen-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen


> Dann reichte er am Amtsgericht (AG) Karlsruhe Klage für seinen Mandanten ein. Darin forderte er von Günther Schadensersatz für die entstandenden Anwaltskosten zur Abwehr der unberechtigten Inkasso-Forderung. Das AG gab Klas nun recht und verurteilte Günther dazu, 46,41 Euro Anwaltsgebühr plus rund 150 Euro Gerichtsgebühr für das Verfahren selbst zu zahlen (Az. 9 C 93/09).





> "Das Urteil stellt einen empfindlichen Nadelstich für die Abofallen-Betreiber und deren gut verdienende anwaltliche Handlanger dar. Je mehr Geschädigte sich zu einem entsprechenden Vorgehen entschließen, desto wirkungsvoller kann gegen diese Machenschaften vorgegangen und die unredlich erworbenen Gewinne abgeschöpft werden", glaubt K.. Allerdings dürfte es nur wenige Rechtsanwälte geben, die ein solches Verfahren bei dem geringen resultierenden Salär zu Ende führen.


Mehr davon.


----------



## bernhard (25 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Abzocke im Internet: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Opfer Schadensersatz zahlen - Wirtschaft - Augsburger Allgemeine


> Der erfolgreiche Anwalt B. K. sprach gegenüber Augsburger Allgemeine Online von einem Urteil mit Signalwirkung: "Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass sich jetzt noch mehr Menschen gegen ungerechtfertigte Forderungen zur Wehr setzen", sagte er. Zudem hätten es Gerichte jetzt einfacher. Wenn sie über ähnliche Fälle zu entscheiden haben, könnten sie sich an dem aktuellen Urteil orientieren.
> 
> Der nächsten Prozess gegen Internet-Abzocker steht für Anwalt K. übrigens schon an. Anfang September geht er direkt gegen eine Firma vor, die Verbraucher im Internet abzocken wollte.


----------



## dvill (25 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Dialerei wurde schließlich auch durch Gerichte beendet. Die halbherzige Regulierung war wohl nur auf Basis der Gerichtspraxis bis zum BGH durchsetzbar.

Das hier verschiebt die Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnung. Bei einer Restzahlungsquote der Zahlungserpressung von 10% bleibt nicht viel für Schadensersatz dieser Art.

Bei mehr Verschleierung durch Auslandsbriefkästen spielen die Banken für die notwendige Geldwäsche nicht so mit - ein Optimierungsproblem mit abnehmender Beutequote.

Wenigstens das.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Abzocke im Internet: Bayerischer Rundfunk sucht Betroffene aus Bayern - datensicherheit.de Informationen zu Datenschutz und Datensicherheit


> *Abzocke im Internet: Bayerischer Rundfunk sucht Betroffene aus Bayern*
> 
> Fernsehsendung kontrovers berichtet über Münchner Anwältin Katja Günther
> 
> ...


----------



## SKsch (2 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Guten Tag zusammen,
wir werden auch schon seit Monaten von der Mydownloads Anwältin belästigt - ich hab jegliche Post einfach ignoriert. Garnicht mehr geöffnet sondern direkt entsorgt. Jetzt kam eine der hier schon angeführten Inkasso Drohungen. Ich denke die werde ich ebenfalls ignorieren da es weder einen Anschluss zu der aufgeführten Telefonnummer gibt +49 (0) 180 5 - 101 062
noch die aufgeführte Webseite [noparse]www.deutsche-zentralinkasso.de[/noparse] aufrufbar ist. 

Falls jemand weitere Tipps hat was ich tun könnte damit dieser Terror endlich aufhört, wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



SKsch schrieb:


> noch die aufgeführte Webseite [noparse]www.deutsche-zentralinkasso.de[/noparse] aufrufbar ist.


Handelt es sich vermutlich um diesen Laden :
[noparse]deutsche-zentral-inkasso.de[/noparse] ist aufrufbar
Ein Bindestrich fehlt. Ist "einschlägig" bekannt 
Google


> Falls jemand weitere Tipps hat was ich tun könnte damit dieser Terror endlich aufhört, wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür.


Spamfilter aktivieren


----------



## SKsch (2 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ah, das war es. Danke für die Info. Sollte ich jetzt auf das Schreiben reagieren oder kann ich das einfach ignorieren?
Spamfilter ist bei Schneckenpost schwierig:-D


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Für sinnlosen Mahnmüll in Papierform  hat sich auch im Interesse der Umwelt die grüne oder 
blaue Wertstofftonne als Entsorgung bewährt


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Solltest du einen Wellensittich besitzen, eignet sich diese Post auch sehr gut als Käfigunterlage, bevor dann der Vogelsand eingefüllt wird...


----------



## SKsch (2 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Vielen Dank - dann halt ich es wie immer und legs im runden Ordner unterm Schreibtisch ab :sun:


----------



## Leopold (4 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

'Vllt ist das schon behandelt worden, trotzdem bitte ich um Hilfe und Rat. Ja, ich bin auch in die Falle von My-Download.de getappt.

Die Masche ist die, daß sofort nach der Anmeldung der Link zur Nutzung der Datenbank gesendet wird und damit ein Dienstleistungsvertrag zustande gekommen sein s o l l, der gemäß § 312 d, 3 ein Widerspruchsrecht nicht zuläßt .

 Das wurde mir in der Zahlungserinnerung mitgeteilt und zusätzlich Verzugsschaden gem. § 286 BGB sowie Inkasso- und Rechtsanwaltskosten angekündigt. Weiteres Zitat: " Das Ihnen zustehende Widerspruchsrecht haben Sie nicht wirksam ausgeübt ".

Allerdings hatte ich den Widerspruch wenige Tage nach der Anmeldung per Einschreiben/Rückschein zugesandt - der Empfang wurde bestätigt.

Wie oben ausgeführt, wird hier mit einer üblen Masche versucht, die Rechte auszuhebeln.

Bis jetzt habe ich Rechnung und Mahnung ignoriert. Verständlicherweise möchte ich das Risiko hoher Kostenübernahmen vermeiden.

Danke für Antworten.


----------



## bernhard (4 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Kostenübernahmen, im Kasperletheater?


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



			
				Leopold schrieb:
			
		

> Verständlicherweise möchte ich das Risiko hoher Kostenübernahmen vermeiden.


Die einzigen Kosten, die entstehen könnten, sind Müllentsorgungskosten für die Altpapiertonne :-D


----------



## Leopold (4 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

So, jetzt habe ich mich durchgearbeitet, bin einigermaßen beruhigt und werde nicht zahlen.

Ich habe diese mir bisher unbekannte dreiste Abzockermanier dem BUNDESMINISTERIUM FÜR VERBRAUCHERSCHUTZ 
zur Kenntnis gebracht und die  Erwartung zum Ausdruck gebracht, dem Einhalt zu verschaffen. (Bitte nachahmen!)

Sowas hat nichts mit freiem Unternehmertum, sozialer Marktwirtschaft und Rechtsstaatlichkeit zu tun. 

Des weiteren möchte ich den Forenbetreibern und engagierten Teilnehmern für ihre Initiative sowie Mühen danken, denn ohne diese wären blauäugige User, so wie ich, ganz schön aufgeschmissen.

In diesem Sinne

weiter so!

PS: wie vorgestern im TV vermeldet wurde, wurde die geschätzte RAin von einem Gericht in München abgeblitzt!


----------



## sascha (4 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



> PS: wie vorgestern im TV vermeldet wurde, wurde die geschätzte RAin von einem Gericht in München abgeblitzt!



Ja, darüber haben wir vor zehn Tagen auch berichtet: Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hanschen (4 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Ich habe diese mir bisher unbekannte dreiste Abzockermanier dem BUNDESMINISTERIUM FÜR VERBRAUCHERSCHUTZ
> zur Kenntnis gebracht und die  Erwartung zum Ausdruck gebracht, dem Einhalt zu verschaffen. (Bitte nachahmen!)



*Das habe ich auch getan. Die Antwort darauf ließ alle meine Fragen und Erwartungen offen! *

"Man wolle sich auf europäischer Ebene für einen stärkeren Verbraucherschutz einsetzen" und auf eine "Button-Lösung" drängen. Dann müsse der Verbraucher den geforderten Preis  durch drücken eines Button bestätigen.

Und wörtlich heißt es:

"Strafrechtlich konnten Internetkostenfallenbetreiber bisher von den Staatsanwaltschaften leider nicht erfolgreich verfolgt werden. *Die Voraussetzungen für das Vorliegen des Straftatbestandes des Betruges sind wesentlich höher, als die Voraussetzungen für das Vorliegen eines wettbewerbsrechtlichen Verstoßes. Wettbewerbsrechtlich geht der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesvorstand gegen Internetkostenfallen aber sehr erfolgreich vor"*

*So viel zur Verantwortung des Verbraucherschutzministerium gegenüber dem Verbraucher!



*


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Hanschen schrieb:


> *Das habe ich auch getan. Die Antwort darauf ließ alle meine Fragen und Erwartungen offen! *


Genau denselben Schmus haben mir diese Dilettanten auch geschrieben. Dabei hätte man nur auf den Vorschlag aus dem Bundesrat eingehen müssen, dass telefonisch und im Internet geschlossene Verträge so lange schwebend unwirksam sind, bis der Verbraucher diese schriftlich bestätigt (Vorschlag des BaWü-Verbraucherschutzministers Hauk).

Aber die Lobbyisten haben es wieder mal (wie so oft) geschafft, das Ganze zu verwässern, sodass nahezu alles beim alten bleibt. Es darf also weiterhin "im Interesse des Wirtschaftsstandortes Deutschland" abgezockt und betrogen werden. :unzufrieden:


----------



## carl friedrich (6 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Nach mehreren "Letzten Mahnungen" habe ich jetzt den Brief von einem Inkasso-Unternehmen bekommen. ("Deutsche Zentral Inkasso - Durch das Kammergericht BErlin zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen ...."). Natürlich sind meine "Schulden" jetzt schon auf 153,37 Euro angestiegen.
Ist es richtig, darauf überhaupt nicht zu reagieren?


----------



## dvill (6 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Wenn ein Köter hinter einem Gebüsch kläfft, kläfft man üblicherweise nicht zurück.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Wenn ein Köter hinter einem Gebüsch kläfft, kläfft man üblicherweise nicht zurück.


...besonders wenn es sich um diese spezielle Hunderasse handelt :-D


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Ist es richtig, darauf überhaupt nicht zu reagieren?


Es gibt noch immer Verfechter des Schreibselns. Sachliche Begründung warum, liefern  diese Leute 
 ( darunter auch immer noch Verbraucherzentralen ) nicht, außer dass man sich besser fühlen würde, 
"etwas getan zu haben" :roll:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## carl friedrich (6 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke!


----------



## Hanschen (6 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



webwatcher schrieb:


> außer dass man sich besser fühlen würde,
> "etwas getan zu haben"




.....und es kann sich durchaus zu einem kurzweiligen Spaßfaktor entwickeln - so ist es jedenfalls bei mir!:-D


----------



## gino2910 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo

Ich bin auf die selbe Seite my-download.de hereingefallen, weil ich die Zeilen mit den Kosten überlesen habe.

Nun habe ich aus Schreck die 96€ bezahlt und bin erst danach auf diese Seite gestoßen und ärgere mich jetzt natürlich fürchterlich, dass ich bezahlt habe. (Die Zahlung erfolgte heute, also am 7. September 09)

Kann mir irgendjemand einen Rat geben wie ich mein Geld zurück bekommen könnte oder mir wenigstens nicht auch für das 2te Jahr bezahlen muss?!

Mfg GINO


----------



## Captain Picard (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



gino2910 schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand einen Rat geben wie ich mein Geld zurück bekommen könnte oder mir wenigstens nicht auch für das 2te Jahr bezahlen muss?!



Zurückbekommen dürfte nicht ganz einfach sein. Freiwillig rücken die es bestimmt nicht raus.
Was das zweite Jahr betrifft, sieht es besser aus 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## gino2910 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

danke für die antwort. was genau müßte ich fürs zweite jahr machen


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



gino2910 schrieb:


> was genau müßte ich fürs zweite jahr machen


Die Antwort darauf wäre unerlaubte Rechstsberatung. Lies die Hinweise noch mal genau, dann sollte klar sein, was  zu tun bzw nicht zu tun ist 

Lies dir  das auch mal durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

"schreiben ist Silber, nix tun ist Gold" ...


----------



## gino2910 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



gino2910 schrieb:


> danke für die antwort. was genau müßte ich fürs zweite jahr machen


 bitte um genaue angaben. besten dank im voraus.
  mfg  gino


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



gino2910 schrieb:


> bitte um genaue angaben


Ist in Deutschland auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz   nicht erlaubt. 
Ausreichende Hinweise hast du bekommen. 
Wenn das nicht reicht >> Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt 

EOT


----------



## gino2910 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke. habe glaube ich verstanden. schreiben ist silber, nix tun ist gold.
   mfg gino


----------



## Bambi (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Er läßt es einfach zurückbuchen, oder?
MfG
Bambi


----------



## gino2910 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke. Werde morgen sofort die Bank anrufen. Hoffentlich klappst.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:19:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:18:35 ----------




gino2910 schrieb:


> Danke. Werde morgen sofort die Bank anrufen. Hoffentlich klappst.


 mfg.gino


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Bambi schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Er läßt es einfach zurückbuchen, oder?


Wenn er Glück hat und  die Bank das Geld noch nicht weitergeleitet hat.
*Eigene Überweisungen* lassen sich nur in diesem sehr kurzen Zeitraum  stoppen.


----------



## gino2910 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Irgendwie verstehe ich das alles nicht. Mann will korrekt sein und wird gelinkt. Leider ist nicht jeder so begabt und kennt sich überall aus. Mit dieser Angstmacherei ist das eine Frechheit. Richtige Informationen bekommt man auch nur Kostenpflichtig. Kann man das nicht irgendwie stoppen? Ich danke jedenfalls jeden der mir helfen wollte. Hoffe das ich das auch so durchstehe wie die anderen Beteiligten.  Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



gino2910 schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht irgendwie stoppen?



Es gäbe da schon Möglichkeiten - aber unsere Politiker (allen voran die Justizministerin...) sind der Meinung, dass unsere Gesetze optimal sind, völlig ausreichen, und Weltklasse obendrein sind etc.

Frag Deinen Bundestagsabgeordneten, wie er sich erklärt, dass es eine solche Abzockerszene weder in Österreich, noch in der Schweiz gibt (deutschsprachige Betreiber solcher Fallen sitzen fast ausschließlich in Deutschland), und auch nicht in den USA, nicht in England, nidht in Frankreich, m.W. auch nicht in Italien und Spanien.

Das hat sicher was mit unseren hervorragenden Gesetzen zu tun.
Was das genau ist, wird unter anderem hier und an vielen anderen Stellen erklärt - aber das interessiert von denen niemanden.


----------



## sascha (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



> Frag Deinen Bundestagsabgeordneten, wie er sich erklärt, dass es eine solche Abzockerszene weder in Österreich, noch in der Schweiz gibt (deutschsprachige Betreiber solcher Fallen sitzen fast ausschließlich in Deutschland), und auch nicht in den USA, nicht in England, nidht in Frankreich, m.W. auch nicht in Italien und Spanien.



Gerade in Wahlkampfzeiten empfiehlt sich das tatsächlich. Und es geht sogar sehr einfach über

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Wählergedächtnis

Einfach den eigenen Abgeordneten heraussuchen und Frage posten.


----------



## gino2910 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ja das glaube ich Ihnen. Nur ich bin von Österreich und kann nicht fragen. Ich bin Mutter von einer Tochter (19 Jahre Studendin ) alleinerziehend und Teilzeitarbeiterin und habe Angst wegen so einen Scheiß in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten gebracht zu werden. Ist das verständlich das ich Angst habe? 
  mfg.gino


----------



## Antiscammer (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Verständlich, aber völlig unbegründet.

Oder glaubst Du im Ernst, die verklagen Dich in Österreich? :sun:
Eher friert die Hölle zu.


----------



## Eniac (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es gäbe da schon Möglichkeiten - aber unsere Politiker (allen voran die Justizministerin...) sind der Meinung, dass unsere Gesetze optimal sind, völlig ausreichen, und Weltklasse obendrein sind etc.



Solange die Steuereinnahmen aus den dunklen Quellen kräftig sprudeln, sind unsere Gestze für Vater Staat optimal und Weltspitze. Warum sollte er daran etwas ändern wollen? Pecunia non olet...


Eniac


----------



## gino2910 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke. Das baut mich ein bißchen auf. Werde morgen versuchen  die Zahlung zurückzubuchen und auf Euch vertrauen. Sollte es nicht klappen, werde ich alles einfach ignorieren.  Danke nochmals . Es gibt doch tolle Menschen. Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Glaubst Du wirklich, dass bei diesen Geschäftsmodellen Steuern in regulärer Form entrichtet werden?


----------



## gino2910 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Nein. Momentan bin ich soweit, das ich die, die die Gesetze machen nicht nur mehr verstehe, sonder auch ..........  Denen tut alles nicht weh, da ihnen soetwas nicht passsieren kann, weil in jeder Ecke ein Rechtsanwalt sitzt, aber wehe wir von der Masse tun etwas, daß nicht genau paßt,dann .... Wir müssen für alles gerade stehen, ob legal oder nicht. Wir werden abgezockt in jeder Weise und haben fast keine Möglichkeit es nicht kostenpflichtig zu ändern. Verstehe die ganze Vorgehensweise nicht, weil wir ja diejenigen sind die wirklich darunter leiden.
mfg gino


----------



## Antiscammer (7 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Das ist denen doch egal... die haben ihre sicheren Listenplätze und vorgewärmte Sessel.

Jedenfalls... Angst ist unbegründet. Es gibt keine Rechtsgrundlage für die Eintreibung von Forderungen aus Abzockfallen mit versteckter Preisauszeichnung. Das gilt in Deutschland wie auch in Österreich.

Nun behaupten natürlich die Inkassokasper immer das Gegenteil, aber das kann und sollte man ignorieren.

Wenn hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann kann man das genauso ignorieren. Man muss dann weder dem gegnüber sich rechtfertigen, noch muss man ihm eine Wurstsemmel spendieren.

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide muss man aussitzen. - So funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## infamy (8 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Leute!
ich hab mich gestern auch bei der seite my-downloads.de angemeldet.Hab ne mail bekommen wo ich meine Zugang aktivieren muss.hab das aber nicht gemacht und die Mail gelöscht.Heisst das nicht dass ich da noch garnicht angemeldet bin?


----------



## internetabzocke (8 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,
auch bei mir kam jetzt die Zahlungsaufforderung - über einene Monat nach dem angeblichen Vertragsabschluss. Ich habe jetzt den Vordruck der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Ba-Wü per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort dorthin geschickt und von meinem Anwalt erfahren, dass letztens die "Hausanwältin" des Herrn V.A. bei einem Gerichtsverfahren in Karlsruhe gegen solche Abzocke gleich mit verurteilt wurde.
Also den Rat der Verbraucherschutzzentrale befolgen und nicht zahlen und erst auf einen gerichtlichen Bescheid hin reagieren und dem widersprechen. Außerdem scheint es inzw. zu helfen, dem Bankinstitut, bei dem die Firme das Konto führt einen Hinweis zu geben. Die können dann nämlich das Konto kündigen.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



internetabzocke schrieb:


> . Ich habe jetzt den Vordruck der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Ba-Wü per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort dorthin geschickt


Die Schreibselei wird zwar von einigen etwas hinter den Erfahrungswerten der vergangen vier Jahre 
Nutzlosabzocke gebliebenen  VZ noch  immer empfohlen, dabei aber verschwiegen, dass es weder 
notwendig noch unbedingt sinnvoll ist.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
Der Mahnmüll wird in aller Regel dadurch nicht verringert.

Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der es  sofort in den Abfall befördert hat, wo es  hingehört. 
Der Kinderschreck gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid im Bereich Nutzlosabzocke ist erheblich seltener als ein  Lottohauptgewinn und  selbst wenn er eintreten sollte, kann er durch ein simples Kreuzchen abgeschossen werden.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## gino2910 (8 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo. Habe heute ein Mail vom Ombudsmann mit einem Musterbrief bekommen. Er sagt ich solle es eigeschrieben an my Download de. senden. Dann wäre die Sache für mich eigentlich erledigt, obwohl ich einmal bezahlt habe. Sie werden es zwar nicht akzeptieren, aber irgendwan aufgeben.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:01:09 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:58:15 ----------

Entschuldigung, habe vergessen zu fragen was ihr davon haltet?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



gino2910 schrieb:


> Habe heute ein Mail vom Ombudsmann mit einem Musterbrief bekommen. Er sagt ich solle es eigeschrieben an my Download de. senden.


Notwendig ist das nicht, höchstens das Gefühl "etwas getan zu  haben" :roll:


gino2910 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, habe vergessen zu fragen was ihr davon haltet?


Lies die mein vorhergehendes Posting durch, dort steht alles was es dazu zu sagen gibt

PS:
höchtens  noch: Wo es keinen Vertrag gibt, gibt es auch nichts  zu widersprechen lieber Ombudsmann


----------



## Hanschen (8 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wo es keinen Vertrag gibt, gibt es auch nichts  zu widersprechen lieber Ombudsmann




*Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!*


----------



## internetabzocke (8 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,
zumindest muss Herr v.a. mal wieder etwas lesen und es beruhigt einen. Natürlich ist es normalerweise nicht nötig. Im Falle eines Gerichtsverfahrens könnte es aber hilfreich sein.
Noch ein Mal mein Hinweis: der Bank mitteilen, was für einer "Firma" sie ein Konto gegeben haben.


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



internetabzocke schrieb:


> Im Falle eines Gerichtsverfahrens könnte es aber hilfreich sein.


Nö. Ein Handvoll Prozesse in vier Jahren bei hundertausenden Betroffener, die   die 
Nutzlosbranche auch noch voll aufs Auge gekriegt haben  gekriegt hat, 
lassen den Jackpot erheblich wahrscheinlicher erscheinen, aber an den glaubst 
sicher auch ganz doll  oder spielst   du nicht?  
Kleiner Tipp: Empfehlungen  für´s Schreibseln sind  hier nicht sonderlich beliebt. 
Es gibt Foren, die das als Mantra verbreiten, hier aber nicht.  



> Noch ein Mal mein Hinweis: der Bank mitteilen, was für einer "Firma" sie ein Konto gegeben habe


Es ist immer sinnvoll den Geldfluss  zu verstopfen. Das tut den Jungs wirklich weh


----------



## Immo (8 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



internetabzocke schrieb:


> zumindest muss Herr v.a. mal wieder etwas lesen


Du glaubst duch nicht allen Ernstes, dass der das liest?


----------



## gino2910 (9 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo. Habe gerade bei elexpress.de gelesen, das my downloads.de seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein. Hoffen wir es trotzdem. 
  mfg. gino


----------



## Eniac (9 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Gelesen, aber offenbar nicht ausprobiert. Beide domains sind noch voll erreichbar und haben kurze Ladezeiten.


Eniac


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Eniac schrieb:


> Beide Domains sind noch voll erreichbar und haben kurze Ladezeiten.


So ist es, leider...


----------



## Tinchen02 (9 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Tja Gino, das verbuche mal als Lehrgeld. Die 96 € sind futsch auf nimmer wiedersehen.
Und Blutegeln schmeisst man nicht auch noch weiteres Geld in den Rachen.

viele Grüße


gino2910 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin auf die selbe Seite my-download.de hereingefallen, weil ich die Zeilen mit den Kosten überlesen habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldfisch (10 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Leidensgenossen, auch ich bekam gestern eine Rechnung über 96,00 Euro.
Ich kann mich garnicht erinnern, dass ich auf deren Seite war. Ich habe zu denen angerufen und die schickten mir dann ein Anmeldeprotokoll.
So viel wie ich aber in den Beiträgen sehe soll man nicht zahlen. Ist das richtig? Wer kann mir Auskunft erteilen.


----------



## wahlhesse (10 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Persönliche Auskunft ist leider nicht zulässig, aber oben auf dieser Seite ist ein Hinweiskasten mit den wichtigsten Links. Danach sollte Dir klar sein, dass die gesamte "Nutzlosbranche" nur aus Angstmacherei besteht. Und wer keine Angst hat, kann sein Geld behalten 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Hanschen (10 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> So viel wie ich aber in den Beiträgen sehe soll man nicht zahlen. Ist das richtig? Wer kann mir Auskunft erteilen.



Wenn du die vielen Beiträge gelesen hast, dürfte es keine offenen Fragen mehr geben. Ansonsten ließ nochmal die Hinweise ganz oben. dann solltest du wissen was zutun ist oder auch was nicht.

(Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (10 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> und die schickten mir dann ein Anmeldeprotokoll.


Was für ein Anmeldeprotokoll?


----------



## Goldfisch (11 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Guten Morgen,
das Anmeldeprotokoll hat meine Adresse und auch die Zeit in der ich mich angeblich angemeldet habe. Meine IP Adresse ist ebenfalls angegeben.
Ich kann mich aber beim besten Willen nicht erinnern, dass ich auf dieser Seite war.
Egal wie auch immer, ich bin nicht gewillt 96,00 EURO zu zahlen. Wie sehen Sie die Angelegenheit?


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Meine IP Adresse ist ebenfalls angegeben.



Ach das übliche IP-Märchen, das reizt nicht mal mehr zum Gähnen
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## thoco (12 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Tach zusammen,

kleines Update zu meinen beiden "Freunden" abc-load und my-downloads

Hatte mich ja per 12.07. dorhin verirrt.

Von abc-load habe ich seit der taggleichen Zahlungsaufforderung über 60,00 € nichts mehr gehört. Haben die schon aufgegeben, oder zu früh gefreut? Wie ist da eure Meinung?

Thema my downloads:
Anmeldung per 12.07.
Doch ein Widerrufschreiben per 21.07. mit Einschreiben/Rückschein aller
Verbraucherzentrale versendet.
Dummerweise wurde der Eingang per 27.07. quittiert, also ein Tag zu spät,
(Deutsche Post ich liebe dich :-C ) wenn man die 14-Tage Frist zugrunde
legen würde.
Per 20.08. die Rechnung bekommen.
Per 08.09. die erste Mahnung.

Vorweg schicken muss ich, dass ich kurz vor der Mahnung eine direkte
mail von [...] erhalten habe, in der ich den o.a. Sachverhalt auch so wiedergegeben habe, weil er mich gefragt hat, wie ich da weiter vorgehe. Konnte diese aber nur an private Mail Adresse beantworten; habe ich auch getan,  aber kein Feedback erhalten.

Nun meine Fragen:

Hänge ich jetzt am Fliegenfänger, weil ich nun ein Schreiben aufgesetzt habe, was aber zu spät eingegangen ist?
Beginnt eigentlich grundsätzlich eine WI-Frist an jedem Kalendertag =
auch Sonntag o. erst am nächsten Werktag?
Habe ich auch hier dummerweise eine mail beantwortert, wo mich nur jemand im Sinne von my-downloads ausspioniert hat? Oder höre ich jetzt schon Flöhe husten? Hatte Leopold per 06.09. geantwortet und per 08.09.
die Mahnung erhalten.

Bitte, ich will keinen unberechtigterweise beschuldigen, will nur Klarheit! 

danke  :roll:

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (12 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Maßgebend für die Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist ist der Tag der Absendung des Schreibens (Poststempel), nicht der Tag des Eingangs.

Ohnehin ist die Erklärung des Widerrufs in solchen Fällen eigentlich verzichtbar. Denn bei einer versteckten Preisauszeichnung kommt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Hunderttausende von Betroffenen solcher Abzockfallen reagieren überhaupt gar nicht, und denen passiert gar nichts.
Es gibt keinen Grund, weshalb man es nicht auch so machen sollte.

Das Droh- und Mahngequake schläft nach einiger Zeit von selbst sang- und klanglos ein. Vor Gericht trauen sich die Abzocker nicht.


----------



## Goldfisch (13 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo und Guten Morgen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Kennwort ändern kann?
Danke


----------



## Hanschen (13 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Kennwort ändern kann?
> Danke



Über den Link "Kontrollzentrum" (links oben über dem Hinweise-Kasten) und dann "E-Mail & Kennwort ändern" wählen.


----------



## Goldfisch (13 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Hanschen,
vielen Dank und schönen Sonntag


----------



## Hat_nicht_gezahlt (16 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Leute!
Hier ist mein Erfahrungsbericht zu den Abzockern von my-downloads.de. Vor mehreren Monaten wurde ich bei der Suche nach einem Softwarezusatz auf my-downloads.de weitergeleitet. Beim kurzem Überfliegen der Seite sah ich nichts Verdächtiges und registrierte mich, lud aber nichts herunter. Einige Wochen später erhielt ich eine Emailbenachrichtigung über den Ablauf einer Widerspruchsfrist und das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages.
Nach anfänglichem Schock und Ärger über meine Dummheit stellte ich eine Internetrecherche zu my-downloads.de an. Diese ergab, dass dieses Webangebot eine unseriöse Abzocke in großem Stil darstellt, gegen die man sich wehren muss. Den gefundenen Ratschlägen entsprechend reagierte ich nicht auf die Mails und wartete in aller Ruhe auf das erste Mahnschreiben. Nach einigen Wochen erhielt ich dann per Post ein Schreiben, laut dem ich nachweisbar einen rechtskräftigen Vertrag eingegangen sei, nun für diesen zu zahlen und anderenfalls mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen hätte. 
Ich entschied mich dafür, dieses Schreiben zu beantworten und so meinen Ärger über derartige Internetabzocke abzuarbeiten. Meine Antwort umfasste:
- meine Auffassung über den Nichtbestand eines rechtskräftigen Vertrages ohne irgendwelche Aussagen über eine eventuelle Registrierung;
- im Netz recherchierte aussagekräftige Information über dieses Webangebot sowie Einschätzungen von Verbraucherschützern;
- eine gut belegte Gegenargumentation zum Inhalt des Schreibens (Preistransparenz, Widerspruchsfristen, IP-Adresse, ...);
- eine auf Basis der gefundenen Musterschreiben sorgfältig formulierte Widerspruchserklärung.
Die Rückantwort ist ausgeblieben - vielleicht konzentriert man sich dort auf die Fälle mit geringerem Widerstand. Sollte nach der langen Zeit wider Erwarten doch noch etwas passieren, dann melde ich mich wieder. Tschüß!


----------



## Ardi (19 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Guten Tag 
ich habe da ein kleines Problem ich habe heute (anscheinend) ausversehen einen Premium vertrag abgeschlossen bei my-downlods.de ich habe nur eine kleine Frage wenn ich diese rechnung nicht bezahle kann ich da irgendwelche Folgen erwarten.

Sry vll eine blöde frage weil hier ja viele leute schon eine ähnliche gestellt haben aber ich würde es nur gerne für mich persönlich erfahren 
vll versteht ihr das ja !! 

Ganz ganz herzlichen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## dvill (19 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Folgen werden gar schröcklich sein: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Ardi (19 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Folgen werden gar schröcklich sein: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.




also heist das das ich eigentlich die emails von den betreffenden blockieren kann und eigentlich nicht schlimmeres zu erwarten habe !!!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Du hast Dir die Frage selbst beantwortet.


----------



## gimmick (20 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

hey...
mitte juni hab ich meine erste rechnung bekommen, dann sofort per einschreiben gekündigt, dann war 2 monate schluss, und nun bekomm ich mahnungen per email und per post, denn, ich hab leider meinen richtigen namen und meine richtige adresse angegeben.
also mich nervt das jetzt wirklich schon sehr, kann man denn dagegen überhaupt nix tun, außer warten und ignorieren? das gibts doch nicht!
übrigens, ich bin ein össi, keine ahnung obs da mit der rechtslage anders is als in D...
baba,...


----------



## Antiscammer (20 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hinsichtlich der zivilrechtlichen Durchsetzbarkeit der Klabauterforderungen sieht die Rechtslage in Österreich genauso aus wie in Deutschland: "Nix gibt's zu Nikolaus." 

Wenn man sich aktiv gegen lästige Mahnungen wehren will, kann man das eigentlich nur mit anwaltlicher Hilfe auf dem Weg der negativen Feststellungsklage tun - dann aber mit gewissem Prozesskostenrisiko, und von Österreich aus nochmal komplizierter.

Man kann es aber auch so halten wie beim Gekläff von Nachbar's Köter: man kann es geflissentlich ignorieren.


----------



## Tinchen02 (20 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

du klickst oben in der Zeile auf 
*Nützliche Links*, dann 
*auf Einstellungen* klicken  
*auf der linken Seite da geht ein Budden auf *
da findest du* Email & Kennwort ändern.*


Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo und Guten Morgen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Kennwort ändern kann?
> Danke


----------



## Goldfisch (23 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke für den Tipp
Noch einen schönen Mittwoch


----------



## salzi (23 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Leimspur führt über bezahlte Google-Werbung und die Domain download-24.info
> 
> "Open Office" scheint der Klassiker zum Abziehen von Suchmaschinennutzern zu sein. "Firefox" und "Mozilla" sind sauber. Da scheinen sich die Markeninhaber gegen den Missbrauch wirksam gewehrt zu haben.
> 
> Die ersten Opfer der mafiösen Mahnbedrohung sollten in Kürze hier aufschlagen.


 bin opfer von my-downloads.de geworden habe nach mahnung 96€ eingezahlt was kann ich jezt machen


----------



## wahlhesse (23 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



salzi schrieb:


> bin opfer von my-downloads.de geworden habe nach mahnung 96€ eingezahlt was kann ich jezt machen



Ausser Dich zu ärgern bleibt Dir nicht viel übrig... das Geld ist wech.
Aber wenn die Burschen meinen, durch Zahlung hättest Du dem Vertrag zugestimmt... neeeeee.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Tinchen02 (23 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

diese Gang steckt so in der Sch....und die machen eiskalt weiter, nicht zu fassen. 
Ich habe die Tage an Akte09 geschrieben. Habe mal angefragt, ob die Möglichkeit besteht weiterzuermitteln um rauszubekommen, was mit dem Geld passiert was die kassiert haben. Eine Antwort soll 8-10 Wochen dauern, wie die dann aussieht...keine Ahnung.
Von der Staatsanwaltschaft habe ich noch keine Antwort, weiß auch nicht ob da was kommt.
Gruß
Tina


salzi schrieb:


> bin opfer von my-downloads.de geworden habe nach mahnung 96€ eingezahlt was kann ich jezt machen


----------



## Berenike (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

my download.de hat mich auch auf's Eisgeführt:  :wall:

Unter freeload bin ich über google auf die side gekommen und habe ein bestimmtes Programm gesucht, für vista, unter FREELOAD.

Arglos registrierte ich mich, bekam eine Bestätigungsmail zum Aktivieren des Zugangs.

Allerdings bekam ich keinen Zugang! Ich konnte klicken, so oft ich wollte - nix!

Auch am folgenden Tag, nichts.

Ich habe die wieder abgeworfen und vergessen, das war Mitte Juni 09.

Am 23.09.09 kam dann eine "Zahlungsaufforderung", wie bekannt:  96,00 €.

Ich schrieb zurück, dass ich zurücktrete. 

Mail kam zurück mit Bemerkung ...."konnte leider nicht angenommen werden".

Einschreiben Rückschein an den Adamac. Rückschein liegt unterzeichnet vor.

17.09.09:  "Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung" .."Sonst Inkasso, viel teurer, blablabla"    101,00 € !!!

Meine Antwort-Mail "konnte leider nicht angenommen werden...".


Frage 1.)  Wo kann ich das Pack anzeigen ?

Frage 2.)   Wie wäre es mit einer Sammelklage ?  Macht jemand mit ?


Denn: ich zahle nicht und warte höchstens bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt, dem ich widersprechen kann.   :bang:

Hat jemand Lust darauf, die zu verklagen ? - Ich schon.

Berenike


----------



## bernhard (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Man kann nicht davon zurücktreten, von einem Straßenköter hinter einem Gebüsch angekläfft zu werden.


----------



## marvin 1970 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



> Wie wäre es mit einer
> 
> Sammelklage ? Macht jemand mit ?


 
In Deutschland gibts keine Sammelklagen


----------



## FS28 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung von der Münchner Firma erhalten.

Warte ab bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt und dann werde ich Widerspruch einlegen und rechtliche Schritte einleiten.

Habe 2 mal über die Portalseite gekündigt und keine Antwort oder Bestätigung erhalten.

Gruss
FS


----------



## marvin 1970 (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



> Warte ab bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt


Auf den kannste warten bis Du in Rente gehst.Nimms mit Humor


----------



## rob21 (25 September 2009)

*www.my-downloads.de Zahlen???*

Hi Leute,

habe vor einiger Zeit den neuen DivX Player gesucht und bin auf www.my-downloads.de rausgekommen. Ich gebe nie meine richtigen Daten an, aber es war anscheint schon spät und hab alles korrekt angegeben. Nun bekam ich vor 3 Tagen eine Mahnung das ich doch 96€ bezahlen sollte.
Soll ich das wirkklich bezahlen da diese Programme ja auch wo anders kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen???


----------



## marvin 1970 (25 September 2009)

*AW: www.my-downloads.de Zahlen???*

Guck mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...e-und-my-download-de-auf-besucherfang-29.html


----------



## rob21 (25 September 2009)

*AW: www.my-downloads.de Zahlen???*

das hab ich mir vorhin auch schon mal durchgelesen nun bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das für mich genau so gilt da ich ja wirklich divX runtergeladen habe...


----------



## marvin 1970 (25 September 2009)

*AW: www.my-downloads.de Zahlen???*

Es ist sowas von egal ob Du was runtergeladen hast oder nicht.Auch dadurch wird ein ungültiger Vertrag nicht gültig


----------



## rob21 (25 September 2009)

*AW: www.my-downloads.de Zahlen???*

also meinst du auch nicht zahlen?... Ich hab ja auch bis sonntag noch meine 14Tage rücktrittsrecht soll ich my-download da noch kündigen oder lieber komplett ignorieren?


----------



## marvin 1970 (25 September 2009)

*AW: www.my-downloads.de Zahlen???*

Rechtsberatung ist hier leider nicht erlaubt.Lies bitte die anderen Beiträge.Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



FS28 schrieb:


> Rechnung von der Münchner Firma erhalten.


Wen meinst denn du nun?


----------



## Berenike (26 September 2009)

*AW: www.my-downloads.de Zahlen???*

@rob21,

-die haben Deine IP, auf meiner "LETZTE MAHNUNG" (=genau so geschrieben) berufen die sich auf meine IP.

Also, ich bleibe jetzt ganz cool....., zahlen tu' ich gar nix ! 

Sollte das Inkasso schreiben, bekommen die einmalig von mir die Antwort, dass für weitere Anfragen, dererseits, ein frankierter Rückumschlag beizulegen sei, ansonsten die Post von mir nicht beantwortet werden wird, allenfalls unfrei.

Ich warte auf den Mahnbescheid, das ist ein sog. "Rechtsmittelfähiger" Bescheid, auf den man ordentlich, vor dem Gericht widersprechen kann und das werde ich machen!

Wer natürlich schon gezahlt, oder angezahlt (Raten) hat, der hat damit die Forderung anerkannt.

Also: Hände weg !!! Keine Zustimmung, keine Raten !!!

Noch was:

Auf der Suche nach einem Audio Converter, freeload, stiess ich auf AVS.

..."Laden Sie jetzt gratis herunter"....

---Beim "Aktivieren", kann man dann wählen:

- 39 $  für einen Jahreszugang   oder:

- 59 $  für unbegrenztem Zugang ....


Wenn alle "steiff" bleiben und viele den Mahnbescheid abwarten und widersprechen, dann kommt das einer "Sammelklage" schon ziemlich gleich.

- Landet ja alles bei ein und dem selben Gericht !

Berenike


----------



## sascha (26 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



> Wenn alle "steiff" bleiben und viele den Mahnbescheid abwarten und widersprechen, dann kommt das einer "Sammelklage" schon ziemlich gleich.



Stimmt zumindest insofern, als es Sammelklagen in Deutschland nicht gibt - und Mahnbescheide von Einschüchterungsfallen-Betreibern ähnlich häufig sind.


----------



## Berenike (26 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...Wirst schon merken müssen, dass es "funzt", wenn man sein kleines, Bürgerliches, (Grungeseztliches,) Recht in Anspruch nehmen möchte.

...In welchem Schützengraben hockst Du eigentlich...?!

Ich wette:

dass, wenn ich genug Leute motivieren kann, nicht zu zahlen, -zu widersprechen, wir gemeinsam, dem "Pack" das "Handwerk" legen können.

Berenike.


----------



## salzi (26 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

hoffentlich wird diesen [ edit]  eine ordentliche strafe zukommen:sun:


----------



## Berenike (26 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

@salzi, - - - mach einfach mit, sofern Du auch betroffen bist!

-Den Rest leite ich schon in die Wege.

Berenike.


----------



## salzi (26 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

mache auch mit diesen [...] das handwerk zu legen

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh))_


----------



## mirad (27 September 2009)

*Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Auch ich habe heute eine Mahnung von My Downloads erhalten
Angeblicher Vertrag vom 12.09.
E-Mail vom 21.09
Bin aber seit 20,09 im Urlaub gewesen.
Mail heute gelesen.
Möchte denen eigenlich einen Widerruf zukommen lassen.
Habe einen Tex bei der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin gesucht. Aber nichts gefunden.
Könnt Ihr mir mitteilen wo ich einen Text finde.
Danke für Eure Mithilfe

Mirad

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:22:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:19:13 ----------

muß noch ergänzen. habe leider meine Adresse angegeben.
Mirad


----------



## sascha (28 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hier findest du einen Text:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Berenike (30 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...so, liebe Freunde und Mitstreiter, bin jetzt schon ganz gut informiert.

1.) wer noch nichts gezahlt hat braucht das tatsächlich auch nicht, einem Inkasso- Fritzen antworten muß er auch nicht. Schon gleich nicht dem sein "Honorar" bezahlen!
Siehe hierzu auch AG Berlin-Mitte vom 01.09.2009  AZ  8 C 118/09.

2.) schaut mal auf swr3.de "Abzocke im Internet" und tragt Euch ggf. ein.

Also: ich warte sogar "sehnlichst" auf diesen möglichen Mahnbescheid !!

Berenike


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Berenike schrieb:


> Also: ich warte sogar "sehnlichst" auf diesen möglichen Mahnbescheid !!


Spiel im Lotto.  Dass du den Jackpot gewinnst, ist wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Leopold (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

So, nach 2 email-Mahnungen kam jetzt per Post eine letzte Mahnung über 101 Eu incl Mahnzuschlag.
Als Anlage wurde eine Art Merkblatt beigelegt, in der es u.a. heißt

" ...Daß Verträge, die über das Internet abgeschlossen werden, grundsätzlich wirksam sin,hat der Bundesgerichtshof mit seiner Entscheidung vom 7.11.01 AZ VIII ZR 13/01 entschieden.Die rechtliche Grundlage des mit uns geschlossenen Vertrages finden sich in §§ 311 Abs. 1, 271 Abs. 1 BGB.

Den Anforderungen des Fernabsatzrechtes sowie der Preisangabenverordnung sind wir gerecht geworden, der hinweis auf das Entgelt befindet sich klar und deutlich neben der Anmeldemaske.

Aucvh über das Widerrufsrecht haben wir sie belehrt... "  

Nach der Anmeldung habe ich 2 Tage darauf per Einschreiben/Rückschein meine Anmeldung widerrufen.

In einer Mahnung teilten sie mit, daß die nicht gültig sei.


----------



## Niclas (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Jede Kontaktpflege mit denen  hat den  Informationswert und Sinn wie eine  
Unterhaltung über Einsteins Relativitätstheorie  mit einem Regenwurm


----------



## Berenike (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...Hast Du widersprochen...? --Solltest Du-.

Verwendest Du Firefox - - lade dir den WOT runter, der kostet nix. Ich hab' das gestern gemacht und bin begeistert.


http://www.mywot.com

"wot/web of trust

Berichtet bitte weiter, es ist ist wichtig für uns alle, "die wir so doof zu sein schein mögen auf sowas reinzufallen" - aber ich nicht so dumm sind, sich damit abzugeben !


Berenike


----------



## webwatcher (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Berenike schrieb:


> ...Hast Du widersprochen...? --Solltest Du-.


Wozu? Wo kein Vertrag existiert, braucht nicht widersprochen werden. 
Die Schreibselei findet in diesem Forum keinen Zuspruch 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



Berenike schrieb:


> Internet Security | WOT Web of Trust


auch dazu sind die Meinungen geteilt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/tech...les-tool-zur-vorbeugung-von-onlinebetrug.html


----------



## Bambi (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



> " ...Daß Verträge, die über das Internet abgeschlossen werden, grundsätzlich wirksam sin,hat der Bundesgerichtshof mit seiner Entscheidung vom 7.11.01 AZ VIII ZR 13/01 entschieden.




Scheint mir eine sehr einseitige Auslegung des BGH-Urteils zu sein.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten gewisse "Herrschaften" dies lieber den Juristen überlassen.


----------



## Teleton (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ja, so einen banalen Stuss schreiben die Anbieter.
Natürlich kann man im Internet Verträge schliessen, genauso wie z.B. im Laden, auf Messen, Märkten, Ausstellungen, an der Haustür, in Kneipen, am Telefon und und und. Dafür braucht man keinen BGH  das galt schon im römischen Recht. 
Das man einen Vertrag abschliessen kann bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass auch einer zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## TBGuelde (5 Oktober 2009)

*Es geht weiter*

So, nachdem alles seit dem 18.8.ruhig war, kam heute die "letzte Mahnung",  von der "Deutschen Zentral Inkasso" aus Berlin mit einer Forderung in Höhe von 153,31 €.
Gütig, wie die Herrschaften sind, ist auf der Rückseite das Angebot ja in Raten zu bezahlen!
Nur wenn man genau liest, steht da auch drin, das ich die Forderung anerkenne!!!
In habe ihnen nun meine damalige Stellungnahme an Premium Content und an die obskure Rechtsanwältin als Kopie beigelegt.
Auf zur nächsten Runde.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:45:59 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:38:39 ----------

Hallo Rookie

Lese erst heute deinen Bericht weil ich unterwegs war.
Sei doch nicht so zappelig.
DIE kommen noch!
Du must dich nur entscheiden was du machst.
Aber vergessen wirst du nicht!
Bei mir ist nun die Forderung auf über 150.-€ gestiegen.
Ich glaube mal es gehört auch zum System alles lange hinzuziehen damit man die Einzelheiten nicht mehr so genau im Kopf hat.
Bleib locker
Gerhard



Hat_nicht_gezahlt schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Hier ist mein Erfahrungsbericht zu den Abzockern von my-downloads.de.
> Vor mehreren Monaten wurde ich bei der Suche nach einem Softwarezusatz auf my-downloads.de weitergeleitet. Beim kurzem Überfliegen der Seite sah ich nichts Verdächtiges und registrierte mich, lud aber nichts herunter. Einige Wochen später erhielt ich eine Emailbenachrichtigung über den Ablauf einer Widerspruchsfrist und das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages.
> Nach anfänglichem Schock und Ärger über meine Dummheit stellte ich eine Internetrecherche zu my-downloads.de an. Diese ergab, dass dieses Webangebot eine unseriöse Abzocke in großem Stil darstellt, gegen die man sich wehren muss. Den gefundenen Ratschlägen entsprechend reagierte ich nicht auf die Mails und wartete in aller Ruhe auf das erste Mahnschreiben. Nach einigen Wochen erhielt ich dann per Post ein Schreiben, laut dem ich nachweisbar einen rechtskräftigen Vertrag eingegangen sei, nun für diesen zu zahlen und anderenfalls mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen hätte.
> ...


----------



## Goldfisch (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Nun geht es los! Heute habe ich eine "höfliche " Zahlungserinnerung bekommen. Ich soll doch bitte 96,00 Euro bezahlen.
Soll ich denen schreiben, dass ich auf keinen Fall zahlen werde oder soll ich mich ganz ruhig verhalten ?
Wer gibt mir Auskunft??
Danke!!


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Soll ich denen schreiben, dass ich auf keinen Fall zahlen werde oder soll ich mich ganz ruhig verhalten ?


Wer viel schreibt, kriegt viele (dumme) Antworten. Lies dir  das hier durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## G.Schröter (8 Oktober 2009)

*Woher wissen Internetbetrüger meine IP Adresse?*

Habe gestern zum 1. Mal auch so eine böse Mahnung von My-Downloads bekommen, wo ich überhaupt nicht gewusst habe, dass die existieren.
Habe dann dort angerufen und verlangt die sollen mir die E-Mail zusenden
vom 26.06.09 wo sie angeblich mir mein Jahresabo aktiviert haben, weil ich es so im Internet bestellt hätte.
Die Rückantwort kam zwar nicht mit der gewünschten e-mail, sondern eine Auflistung meiner Adresse mit Geburtsdatum und IP Adresse und das ich vom Vertrag nicht zurücktreten kann u.s.w. 
Woher haben die meine Adresse und alles und wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren. Unglaublich eine Frechheit ist das. Muß ich jetzt mein e-mail Account zur Sicherheit löschen lassen?
Bitte um Hilfe 
Gerlinde Schröter


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Woher wissen Internetbetrüger meine IP Adresse?*



G.Schröter schrieb:


> und IP Adresse


Der übliche Schmonzes:
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Woher wissen Internetbetrüger meine IP Adresse?*



G.Schröter schrieb:


> ...und wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren. Muß ich jetzt mein e-mail Account zur Sicherheit löschen lassen?



Gar nichts musst Du. Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hat man keine Rechtspflicht, sich zur Sache äußern zu müssen.

E-Mails mit Drohungen und Mahnungen gehören in den Spamfilter (Filterregel anlegen: alle Mails mit Absender ... => Spamordner oder auch gleich löschen). Mahnpost kommt in die grüne Tonne, oder zurücksenden mit "Annahme verweigert".

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (ist aber extremst unwahrscheinlich)
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Vor Gericht ziehen die nicht.


----------



## infamy (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

hallo leute i!
ich habe heute auch eine mail mit zahlungsaufforderung bekommen.
obwohl ich meine konto gar nicht aktiviert habe durch den bestätigungslink.
also solll ich nun garnicht drauf reagieren und die mail löschen?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Du hast Dir die Frage schon selbst beantwortet.


----------



## Leopold (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Aha, scheinbar machen sie dort ein round up. Hab jetzt innerhalb von 10 Tagen 2 x die letzte Mahnung per Post und heute noch 1 email mit selbigen Text erhalten. Drohung mit Inkasso, Rechtsanwalt, Schufa - das ganze Programm. Kann verstehen, daß da einige in die Knie gehen. Dank an das Team und " Leidensgenossen " hier! 

Frage: in 14 Tagen werde ich wegen Krankenhausaufenthalt für ca 2 Wochen nicht erreichtbar sein. Ist da eine Vorsorge zu treffen?

VG


----------



## Firemaster (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Dann gesellt sich heute noch ein Betroffener zu euch. Habe von my-download.de 3 Zahlungsaufforderungen per Mail bekommen, mit einem Musterschreiben der VBZ Baden-Würtenberg per Einschreiben mit Übergeabe reagiert und heute die schriftliche Mahnung über 101 Euro erhalten. Ich werde nicht zahlen und bin gespannt wie die Angelegenheit weiter geht.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Firemaster schrieb:


> mit einem Musterschreiben der VBZ Baden-Würtenberg per Einschreiben mit Übergeabe reagiert


rausgeschmissenes Geld >  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



Firemaster schrieb:


> und bin gespannt wie die Angelegenheit weiter geht.


ungefähr so >> Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Firemaster (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich würde mich ganz euhig verhalten. Auf Schreiben und Mails reagieren die garnicht. So ist es zumindest bei mir gewesen.


----------



## Berenike (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...also: auch wen ich mich nun bei "webwatcher" nicht beliebt mache, bei mir war es so:

16.06. über google freeload gesucht, auf die Bande gekommen und herein gefallen. account nie aktiviert !!!

Am 23.06. eine Zahlungsaufforderung 96,--€ -das Übliche.

Am 24.06. Einschreiben Rückschein an Adamac. Der zeichnet den Empfang genau am 30. ab. Er hat es also 7 Tage bei der Post liegen lassen. Um seine in den AGB's gelisteten Rücktrittsvereinbarungen zu unterschreiten, Pech nur: es gilt der Poststempel !

Ich empfehle nach wie vor: die 4 Euro ungrad zu investieren. Dann braucht man im Nachhinein nichts mehr schreiben oder gar telefonieren, auf Inkasso werde ich nicht antworten, falls tatsächlich ein Mahnbescheid kommt kann ich ganz gelassen die Belege (Einschreiben) und meinen "Rücktritt" hinschicken - fertig ist die Sache !

...Und die IP vergibt Dein Browser, so weit mir bekannt, Datenschutzrechtlich kommt der Adamac  und Co. ohne richterlichen Beschluß gar nicht an den Adressaten. Und das ist in dem Fall mehr als unwahrscheinlich.

Berenike


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Berenike schrieb:


> ...also: auch wen ich mich nun bei "webwatcher" nicht beliebt mache,


Das ist mir doch völlig egal wofür du dein Geld zum Fenster rauswirfst.
Tatsache ist seit über vier Jahren, dass noch nie jemand bei Millionen  Betroffener
 hat bezahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot  gestellt hat. Daher gab und  gibt es 
auch hier keine Empfehlungen für Geschreibsel.
Wer das tut, weil er sich dann "besser fühlt"  ok, aber das ist sein Bier.

( Wer hat hier eigentlich mehr Erfahrung damit :gruebel: )

Wenn du schon uns nicht glaubst, dann vielleicht der VZ Hamburg 

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


----------



## Berenike (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...also webwatcher, ich bin in der "Sozialberatung" tätig und bin es gewohnt sehr, sehr, viel zu schreiben - oder die Leute zu motivieren zu schreiben (- ist in der Regel so.), anders geht es nicht !

Bei der Tätigkeit handelt es sich ausschließlich um Hartz IV - Betroffene - sehr viele von denen, wenn sie den über einen PC verfügen (98%) fallen auch  auf solche Beutelschneider rein.

-Das ist dann auch die Gruppe, die so eingeschüchtert ist, und Raten mit 10 oder 15 Euro vereinbart. 

Also sei doch nicht so grimmig ! - Wenn ich empfehle: "Schreibe einmal", dann bist Du auf der sichern Seite - - sie schlafen dann auch besser ! Glaube mir das, der Kühlschrank, bei denen ist doch auch ohne Ratenzahlung, bereits am 23. des Monats ziemlich leer.

- Also: ich bitte Dich um etwas mehr "Rück / Umsicht" . O.K.?

Berenike


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Wir empfehlen  hier nicht nach Gefühl sondern nach Rechtslage und die ist nun 
mal eindeutig. Ob gutverdienend oder Hartz4 ist dabei völlig egal.

Wer schreibseln will, soll das tun, wenn er sich dabei besser fühlt. Empfohlen  wird es hier 
dennoch nicht. 

EOT


----------



## bellli (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

hej
ich hab heut die erste schriftliche mahnung von mydownloads.de nach hause geschickt gekommen, über 101 €, nachdem ich schon mehrere auf meine e mail adresse bekommen hab...
u natürlich auch mit der drohung von inkasso- rechtsanwälten bis negativer schufaeintrag...
soll ich darauf iwie reagieren ??


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von den zehntausenden/hunderttausenden anderen. Es gelten immer wieder die gleichen Ratschläge.

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



bellli schrieb:


> wie reagieren ??


Vor allem mal die vorhergehenden Postings lesen. 
Ben Akiba: alles   schon mal dagewesen..


----------



## Bahlke (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Leider habe ich auch meine Daten eingegeben. Als ich dann den Link anklicken sollte, habe ich das nicht getan, ich habe auch nichts herunter geladen. Mein sofotiger Widerspruch gegen einen eventuellen Vertrag habe ich sofort über E-Mail gesendet. Antwort: geht nicht, nur schriftlich an die angegebene Adresse. Ich habe sofort einen schriftlichen Widerspruch verfasst und per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort an Premium Content geschickt. Der Empfang wurde auf dem Rückschein bescheinigt, ich habe aber bisher nichts von der "Firma" gehört. 
Jetz kam die Auffforderung, 96 Euro zu zahlen. Angeblich hätte ich den Link bestätigt und mich einverstanden erklärt, dass kein Widerspruch möglich sei.
Ich habe auf die Zahlungsaufforderung nicht geantwortet und werde auch auf weitere E-Mail oder Schreiben nicht antworten.
Wenn auf meinen Widerspruch nicht geantwortet wird, nehme ich an, dass die Sache erledigt ist. Oder liege ich da falsch.

Rudi


----------



## Ardi (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: www.my-downloads.de Zahlen???*



rob21 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe vor einiger Zeit den neuen DivX Player gesucht und bin auf my-downloads.de rausgekommen. Ich gebe nie meine richtigen Daten an, aber es war anscheint schon spät und hab alles korrekt angegeben. Nun bekam ich vor 3 Tagen eine Mahnung das ich doch 96€ bezahlen sollte.
> Soll ich das wirkklich bezahlen da diese Programme ja auch wo anders kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen???


[...]
also mach dir kein ding draus [...]
LG Ardi


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Bahlke schrieb:


> Wenn auf meinen Widerspruch nicht geantwortet wird, nehme ich an, dass die Sache erledigt ist. Oder liege ich da falsch.


nach Ansicht von Experten u.A der Verbraucherzentralen  ist überhaupt kein Widerspruch 
erforderlich, da kein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. 
Aber das ist hier schon hundertemal durchgekaut worden.


----------



## Berenike (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...schlafe ruhig ! Du hast alles richtig gemacht !!! 

-Dir kann keiner was wollen, schon gleich nicht Geld von Dir verlangen .

Laß' sie schreiben dolange sie möchten und kümmere Dich nicht mehr darum, alleine Der Rückschein (Einschreiben) ist "Gold wert".

Berenike


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Berenike schrieb:


> alleine Der Rückschein (Einschreiben) ist "Gold wert".


Warum? Hast du irgendeinen Beleg  dafür, dass jemand zahlen mußte, weil er nicht" geschreibselt" hat?

Würde mich wundern, denn in über vier Jahren Nutzlosabzocke bei hunderttausenden Betroffenen  gibt es keinen einzigen belegbaren Fall. 

Wer es tut, weil er sich damit "besser  fühlt", soll es tun, aber nicht damit kommen, dass es rechtlich nötig wäre.


----------



## Berenike (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...Mann/Frau schläft, rein rechtlich, auf der richtigen Seite.

(--Lauter Schreibmuffel...!)


....Gemütliches : Weiterbrummeln -u. muffeln, wünscht Euch: Berenike

---Sollte ich mal wieder "in's Forum kommen möchten, versuche ich es einfach.

Berenike


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Kann  von mir aus  jeder halten wie der berühmte Pfarrer Assmann
 Hier folgen wir  den Ratschlägen der Experten und  der VZ Hamburg 
Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


----------



## SittingBullOberbayern (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Leimspur führt über bezahlte Google-Werbung und die Domain download-24.info
> 
> "Open Office" scheint der Klassiker zum Abziehen von Suchmaschinennutzern zu sein. "Firefox" und "Mozilla" sind sauber. Da scheinen sich die Markeninhaber gegen den Missbrauch wirksam gewehrt zu haben.
> 
> Die ersten Opfer der mafiösen Mahnbedrohung sollten in Kürze hier aufschlagen.



Ooooh, ich sehe, da hat es vor mir schon bei Etlichen hier eingeschlagen. 
Ich schlage nach sudokotraining.de zum 2.ten Mal in dieser Rubrik auf. :wall:
(Ein wirklich wichtiges Forum dies - ich melde mich bald wieder...)


----------



## hereingefallen (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo, bin auch auf my-downloads.de reingefallen. Sauber mit meinen Daten angemeldet, Email erhalten, eingeloggt und das Programm was ich suchte gedownloadet. Dannach hat es dann klick gemacht und mir das AGB mal etwas genauer angeschaut. 8Euro im Monat für 2 Jahre. Was jetzt? Sofortiger Widerruf? Aber im ABG steht auch, das das Widerrufsrecht erlischt sowie man Dienstleistungen (Download) in Anspruch nihmt. Also was nun. Trotzdem sofort widerrufen mit Hinweis auf die versteckten Kosten, welche erst im AGB und sonst nirgens sichbar werden, oder gar die erste Rechnung abwarten?

Wer kann weiterhelfen?

Gruß.


----------



## bernhard (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Wen juckt das, was die schreiben?


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Dein Fall ist nichts neues, und es steht alles schon hier (allein die letzten Seiten des Threads lesen würde schon reichen).

Ansonsten:

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


----------



## Ardi (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



hereingefallen schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch auf my-downloads.de reingefallen. Sauber mit meinen Daten angemeldet, Email erhalten, eingeloggt und das Programm was ich suchte gedownloadet. Dannach hat es dann klick gemacht und mir das AGB mal etwas genauer angeschaut. 8Euro im Monat für 2 Jahre. Was jetzt? Sofortiger Widerruf? Aber im ABG steht auch, das das Widerrufsrecht erlischt sowie man Dienstleistungen (Download) in Anspruch nihmt. Also was nun. Trotzdem sofort widerrufen mit Hinweis auf die versteckten Kosten, welche erst im AGB und sonst nirgens sichbar werden, oder gar die erste Rechnung abwarten?
> 
> Wer kann weiterhelfen?
> 
> Gruß.


Hallo 
das selbe hatte ich auch lass es einfach wenn die mails kommen antworte nicht drauf 
mach ich genau so mach dir da keinen kopf und lass dich von denen nicht einschüchtern die haben keinerlei rechtiliche gewalt gegen dich was die machen ist ilegal 
also keine bange 
LG Ardi


----------



## Piroschka (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ja, ich habe meines Wissens überhaupt nicht wirklich etwas runtergeladen, wollte höchstens mal vor Wochen mein Anti Virenprogramm aktualisieren. (mein PC zeigte mir ein "Fenster" indem mir "kostenloser Download" angekündigt wurde!!!

Irgendwelche e-mails, die nicht privater Natur sind, werden von mir immer ungelesen entsorgt.
In diesem Fall eher ungünstig, denn nach weiteren Wochen bekam ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung, hatte nun doch mal die Mail von "my-download" geöffnet, dass ich ja nicht mein Widerufsrecht in Anspruch genommen hätte und nun zur Zahlung verpflichtet sei, von der vertraglichen Verpflichtung mal ganz abgesehen!

Ich hatte zwar eine e-mail zurückgesendet, dass ich überhaupt nicht wisse, wovon sie schreiben, hätte ich aber auch lassen können!

Das Ganze liegt liegt gut 2 Monate zurück und nun bekam ich, per Post!, die "letzte Mahnung"!!!
Jetzt soll ich statt ca. 96.- Euro, 101,00 Euro zahlen! Mit allen daran verknüpften Drohungen!!
Ein Beizettel liegt dem Brief bei. 
In diesem wird eine Entscheidung des Bundesgerichthofes zitiert: vom 7. November 2001 Az: VIII ZR 13/01 , §§ 311 Abs. 1, 271 Abs. 1 BGB

So und nun das noch kuriosere an dem Ganzen!!! Ein weiterer Brief war zeitgleich im Briefkasten!! Dieses Mal an meinen 11 jährigen Sohn gerichtet! 

Die gleiche Forderung ging nun auch an ihn. Nur zur Info, er darf selten in s Internet und da er eine Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche hat, könnte er sich auf dieser Ebene überhaupt nicht äüßern!

Ich zetiere noch folgenden Satz vom Infozettel:
"Um die Anmeldung Minderjähriger soweit wie möglich auszuschließen, haben wir schon auf der Anmeldeseite bei der Angabe des Alters alle Jahrgänge gesperrt, bei deren Eingabe eine Volljährigkeit nicht vorliegen kann. Eine Anmeldung unter Angabe eines Lebensalters von unter 18 Jahren ist also technisch nicht möglich."

 :roll:  Komisch??????? Nicht wahr???!!!!!!

Natürlich bin auch ich verunsichert, zumal ich auch keine Rechtschutzversicherung habe und ich dann Kosten auf mich zurollen sehe! 
Kann mir mal irgendjemand weiterhelfen?
Einen schönen Tag noch an Alle!!:grin:


----------



## bernhard (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Aufgrund erbärmlicher Versuche, "freiwillige" Zahlung zu erpressen, um von weiteren schwachsinnigen Mahnbedrohungen verschont zu bleiben, entstehen keine realen Kosten.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Piroschka schrieb:


> Kann mir mal irgendjemand weiterhelfen?


An der Anzahl der Postings ( weit über 300) und der Aufrufe ( knapp 70000) in 
dem Thread ist zu ersehen, dass du garantiert nicht allein mit dem Mahndrohmüll bist.
 Noch nie hat jemand bezahlen müssen, der das Ganze einfach ignoriert hat. 
Mehr zu schreiben, wäre schon unerlaubte persönliche Rechtsberatung


----------



## TBGuelde (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo

Ungeachtet über den Ablauf der Mahnforderungen macht mich eigentlich hier beim lesen der Posting stutzig, das alle immer nur 101.-€ als Forderung bekommen.
Meine bekommene Mahnung lautete gleich über 153,31.€
Vielleicht bin ich was besonderes???

Na ja, es ehrt mich jedenfalls das man mich so einschätzt. Oder läuft bei mir ein anderer Weg?

Gerhard


----------



## bernhard (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Sorry, aber die Zahlungserpressungsversuche steuert ein Mailroboter. Vor ihm sind alle Bedrohten gleich.


----------



## SittingBullOberbayern (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi, Rookie,
Die "Premium Content AGB" und deren e-gemailten Rechnung und Mahnung.PDFs wollen mir sogar weismachen, dass ich das "Abonnement" nur widerrufen kann bevor ich das 1. Mal [Enter] gedrückt habe.

Also, was Hilfe anbelangt: Schauen Sie sich diese Seite an 
Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
und befolgen Sie den dort gegebenen guten Rat:
"Cool" bleiben und einem eventuellen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprechen.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



SittingBullOberbayern schrieb:


> und einem eventuellen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprechen.


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür  ist bedeutend geringer als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.
Der Rat ist zwar korrekt, das ständige Draufherumreiten erzeugt aber unnötige  Unsicherheit.
In den mehr als vier Jahren, die wir hier die  Nutzlosbranche beobachten,
bei tausenden Postern und  Millionen von Lesern  haben wir noch keinen einzigen verifizierten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid verzeichnet oder gemeldet bekommen. 

Falls doch Ostern und  Weihnachten zusammentreffen sollten:
>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## majaro (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



chilis schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> 
> habe von mydownloads.de eine Mail bekommen, das sich angeblich dort angemeldet bin und das schon seit 13.5...und jetzt soll ich 96 euro über 2 jahre zahlen...?
> 
> ...




ich habe am 01.09. eine Mahnung von my downloads.de bekommen,da ich angeblich auf eine Zahlungs Aufforderung (für die Nutzung von my downloads.de am 19.06.) vom 29.07 nicht reagiert hätte.
Doch bei so einer Rechnung hätte es bei mir sofort Alarm geschlagen,da ich zu dieser Zeit frisch aus dem KH kam und in dieser Zeit mit PC nichts am Hut hatte.
Ein Kumpel hat bei mir einige Einstellungen gemacht,(er arbeitet beruflich auch mit Software und PCs) und er würde nie bei mir ein Internet ABO abschliessen,die angebliche Nutzungszeit auf oder von my downloads.de wäre 105 Sekunden gewesen,meine Adresse war auch nicht Korrekt geschrieben.
nach einem Beschwerde Anruf von mir über Lautsprecher mit einer Bekannten kam der Callcenter Agent schwer ins schleudern,bei einem nachträglich erhaltenen Brief wurde ich Aufgefordert,eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt zu machen,da mein PC ja angeblich für eine Straftat benutzt wurde.
Ich lass sie jetzt einfach schreiben,was sie wollen und kümmere mich nicht mehr darum,Geld gibt es von MIR NICHT.


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Bitte keine auf den Fall bezogene Ratschläge posten, erst recht nicht wenn sie unsinnig sind.

Das lesen und alles wird gut.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## peter 1 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hab auch eine Zahlungsaufforderung von 96Euro bekommen.Habe mit dem Musterbrief der Verbraucherberatung wiedersprochen.(vor ca.4 Wochen)
Heute wurde mir die Kündigung zu 2011 bestätigt????? Alles per Mail. Was soll mensch davon halten?


----------



## webwatcher (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



peter 1 schrieb:


> Was soll mensch davon halten?


Nichts, dafür gibt es Spamfilter


----------



## Mike55 (2 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo, alle zusammen!

Auch mich hat es erwischt, über einen Download von ICQ bei Google. 
Und ich nehme den herausgeforderten Kampf an.
Das diese Verbr.........  immer wieder, dann unteren anderen Namen, in Erscheinung treten
können ist skandalös!
Gruß Mike55


----------



## carl friedrich (4 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Als kleine Zwischenmeldung möchte ich Euch jetzt mitteilen, dass ich - nach mehreren Mahnungen und Letzten Mahnungen via Post und Internet - auch noch das bereits erwartete Schreiben des Inkassounternehmens bekommen habe. Das ist jetzt schon über zwei Monate her. 
Gestärkt durch das Forum von computerbetrug.de und das Video vom "Katzen-Jens", habe ich einfach nicht reagiert und habe seither auch keine weitere Post mehr bekommen. 
Ein Bekannter von mir, der wegen einer vergleichbaren Sache schon seit zwei Jahren belagert wird, hat sich an einen Juristen gewendet. Er weiß jetzt, dass auch Inkasso-Unternehmen oft [..........] sind und dass man nicht zu reagieren braucht.


----------



## peter 1 (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Habe heute auch eine Mahnung bekommen(92 Euro) und als Anhang die Rechnung.
Soll ich reagieren oder einfach ignorieren?
Läuft jetzt ca. ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



peter 1 schrieb:


> Habe heute auch eine Mahnung bekommen(92 Euro) und als Anhang die Rechnung. Soll ich reagieren oder einfach ignorieren?
> Läuft jetzt ca. ein halbes Jahr.


Eigentlich wurde sowohl in diesem Thread als auch in den anderen Threads über die vielen Download-"Betreiber" bereits genug geschrieben. Warum muss man jedem einzelnen Poster immer wieder dieselben Dinge schreiben?

Dabei ist lt. Verbraucherzentrale alles "klar wie Kloßbrühe":


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinchen02 (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

ich weiß das jeder der solche Post bekommt genervt ist und auch etwas Angst vor weitere Folgen hat. Deshalb kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn man hier zum 100. mal das selbe gefragt bekommt.
Deshalb kann man trotzdem eine nettere Antwort geben. Nicko, du hättest doch nicht antworten müssen, wenn es dich aufregt, dass machen andere dann schon in netter Form.

NEIN, nichts tun...rein gar nichts. Nur auf einen eventuellen "gelben Brief " in der Widerspruchsfrist widersprechen und gut ist.




Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wurde sowohl in diesem Thread als auch in den anderen Threads über die vielen Download-"Betreiber" bereits genug geschrieben. Warum muss man jedem einzelnen Poster immer wieder dieselben Dinge schreiben?
> 
> Dabei ist lt. Verbraucherzentrale alles "klar wie Kloßbrühe":


----------



## peter 1 (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke Tinchen 02, so antwortet mensch einem Verunsicherten :-p


----------



## infamy (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

ja habe heute auch eine mahnung bekommen.was soll ich machen?heh nein spass.ich höre mal auf euch und tue nix.


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



infamy schrieb:


> ja habe heute auch eine mahnung bekommen.


Da werden noch mehr kommen  Stories zum Schmunzeln  antispam e.V. 


infamy schrieb:


> ich höre mal auf euch und tue nix.


weise Entscheidung  :thumb:


----------



## Leopold (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Eines interessiert mich doch  brennend: Bei der Anmeldung ist  der Preis gut ersichtlich in rot eingerahmtem Feld angegeben, wobei ich heute nicht mehr weiß, ob das bei meiner Anmeldung so war. 

Wenn dem aber so wäre, wie ist da die Situation?

Heute erreichte mich eine Zahlungsaufforderung der DEUTSCHEN ZENTRAL INKASSO BERLIN.....

Danke für Antworten!


----------



## gimmick (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

hey,..
bei mir war jetzt 2 monate lang ruhe, aber heute hab ich auch einen bescheid dieser deutschen zentral inkasso berlin bekommen. ich ich mach mal gar nichts, so wie hier Tipps für Opfer von Abofallen im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de beschrieben wird...

was bleibt ist ein unangenehmes gefühl!


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Wenn nebenan hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann kriegt er von mir kein Leberwurstbrötchen. Und ein "unangenehmes Gefühl" habe ich dabei auch nicht wirklich. :-p


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Eines interessiert mich doch  brennend: Bei der Anmeldung ist  der Preis gut ersichtlich in rot eingerahmtem Feld angegeben, wobei ich heute nicht mehr weiß, ob das bei meiner Anmeldung so war.


Der alte Roßtäuschertrick  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Tinchen02 (18 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

:thumb: bitte peter 1, immer gerne wieder

"...es gibt keine blöden Fragen, nur blöde Antworten..".



peter 1 schrieb:


> Danke Tinchen 02, so antwortet mensch einem Verunsicherten :-p


----------



## Goldfisch (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen,
heute erreicht mich durch E- Mail die letzte Mahnung. Aus 96 EURO sind nun 101 EURO geworden.-
Ich habe mir nun den Spaß erlaubt die mit einer E - Mail zu informieren, dass ich auf keinen Fall zahle. Ich habe auch darauf hingewiesen, dass der Aufbau einer weiteren Drohkulisse bei mir völlig zwecklos ist. Ich zahle auf keinen Fall. Ich bin nun gespannt wie die sich verhalten.


----------



## bernhard (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Der Antwortroboter verfügt nicht über die Textbausteine, eingehende Schreiben inhaltlich zu verstehen oder gar zu beantworten.


----------



## Goldfisch (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Bernhard,
ich habe bereits eine Antwort auf meine E - Mail.
Die Antwort besagt, dass das System meine E - Mail nicht lesen kann. Ich soll doch bitte eine Telefonnummer anrufen. Das tue ich natürlich nicht. Ja, so sind sie  nun einmal, die [.....]!!


----------



## bernhard (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Das war keine "Antwort", sondern der Mailresponder. Kommunikation mit Automaten ist zwecklos.

Wer die kostenpflichtigen Rufnummern anwählt, finanziert die Ferraris über Telefongebühren.


----------



## webwatcher (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> heute erreicht mich durch E- Mail die* letzte* Mahnung.


Und so geht es weiter >> Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Firemaster (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Bei mir war es gestern auch so weit: Das erste und hoffentlich letzte Schreiben der "Deutsche Zenztral Inkasso" über einen Betrag von 153,24 Euro ist angekommen. Mal schauen,ob es das letzte ist, was vo denen kommt.

*(Ich zahle natürlich nicht, trotzt hrummeln im Bauch)*


----------



## Goldfisch (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Nachdem die 2. Mahnung per E - Mail kam, kommt heute nun die 2. Mahnung mit Überweisungsträger per Post.
Neben dieser Mahnung ist noch eine " Information " im Brief.
Nach dem Durchlesen dieser Information soll mir klargemacht werden, dass Verträge, die per Internet geschlossen werden grundsätzlich wirksam sind, da  wie bei PREMIUM CONTENT der Hinweis auf das Entgeld klar und deutlich neben der Anmeldemaske befindet.
Nun bin ich natürlich  leicht irritiert. 
Was nun ??


----------



## Antiscammer (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Guck mal, wie lang dieser Thread hier schon ist. 38 Seiten. Seit Mai d.J. geht das Kasperletheater jetzt schon, und die sind ja nicht die einzigen. Es gibt mehrere dieser Abzockerbanden, und die Methoden gleichen sich immer wieder.

Und es ist immer wieder dasselbe dämliche Geschwätz aus den Mahnungen, was wir hier zu lesen kriegen: der Preis sei deutlich erkennbar, es bestehe ein Vertrag, man habe zu zahlen, sonst käme gleich der Oberinkassopopel vom Vollstreckungsgerichtshof vorbei und all dieser Blafasel.

Immer wieder dasselbe. Glaubst Du, die versuchen, ihre abenteuerliche Rechtsmeinung vor Gericht durchzusetzen? Solche Fälle hat es in 4 Jahren erst 6 mal gegeben, bei inzwischen über 1 Mio. Betroffenen solcher Abzockfallen in Deutschland. Und alle 6 Prozesse haben die Abzocker verloren.

Offenbar hat also die Rechtsmeinung, der Preis sei "deutlich und sofort erkennbar", bisher noch nicht wirklich einen Richter überzeugt. Und solange kein Richter davon überzeugt werden konnte, kommt auch kein Gerichtsvollzieher, gibt es keine Pfändung und ähnlichen Tralala.

Auch diese Kasperbude hier hat noch niemals, so weit wir wissen, geklagt.
Also. Was solls?


----------



## webwatcher (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> da  wie bei PREMIUM CONTENT der Hinweis auf das Entgeld klar und deutlich neben der Anmeldemaske befindet.


So klar ist das in der Nutzlosbranche nie:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Tinchen02 (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Verträge die über Internet geschlossen werden sind schon rechtskräftig, wenn es dann auch eindeutige Verträge sind.
Bei my-downloadas und viele andere ...., sind es aber keine Verträge die rechtlich richtig sind.
Man gerät OHNE es zu wissen automatisch auf eine Seite, wo man von denen registriert wird. Es wird auch vorher nicht auf anfallende Kosten hingewiesen.

Der Infozettel, ist schlicht und einfach eine Masche zum angstmachen und zum zahlen zu zwingen.
Erstaunlich das die sich solche Mühe machen und noch einen Infozettel beilegen und die Kosten dafür, sollen die anderen auch noch zahlen :scherzkeks:
Das hätten die wohl gern




Goldfisch schrieb:


> Nachdem die 2. Mahnung per E - Mail kam, kommt heute nun die 2. Mahnung mit Überweisungsträger per Post.
> Neben dieser Mahnung ist noch eine " Information " im Brief.
> Nach dem Durchlesen dieser Information soll mir klargemacht werden, dass Verträge, die per Internet geschlossen werden grundsätzlich wirksam sind, da wie bei PREMIUM CONTENT der Hinweis auf das Entgeld klar und deutlich neben der Anmeldemaske befindet.
> Nun bin ich natürlich leicht irritiert.
> Was nun ??


----------



## Teleton (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> da  wie bei PREMIUM CONTENT der Hinweis auf das Entgeld klar und deutlich neben der Anmeldemaske befindet.


So deutlich wie die 79,-Euro im Führerscheinprojekt meiner Tochter?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51070-fuehrerscheintest.html


----------



## paule06 (19 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



chilis schrieb:


> DANKE nochmals.
> 
> Mein Puls hat sich wieder stabilisiert.
> 
> Man sollte diesen Nutzlosanbietern endlich das Handwerk legen, sowas gehört bestraft!!


 
---------------------------------------------------------------
[noparse]*Ich,ein Rentner,dazu noch sehr rege wird von diesen Herren gleichfalls belästigt.Heute am 19.11.09 kam nach zwei Mahnungen ab my -downloads erstmalig das Inkasso Büro per Post zu mir.*
*Ruhe bewahren !!!!!*
*Ich freue mich regelrecht auf die weiteren Formen der Belästigungen !*
*Ich hab doch genau wie die Anderen jetzt bedrohten redlichen Bürger nichts zu befürchten.*
*Wir oder besser gesagt ich habe weder eine Leistung empfangen noch einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.Es gibt bei den Herrschaften ja nicht einmal ein Widerrufsrecht !*
*Was will man denn bei diesen ,,feinen Herren'' erwerben?*
*Nichts !!!*
*Grund: Andere seriöse Anbieter bieten *selbige
Software gratis !!!!! 
Das ist der große und gravierende Unterschied
gegenüber solchen Gebaren wie bei
my- downloads!
Tipp: Ruhig bleiben,nicht antworten auf 
Mahnungen.Auch nicht auf welche von 
Inkassobüros.
Erst auf evtl. Schreiben von Gerichten
mit Widerspruch antworten bzw. 

reagieren.
Der nächste Schritt dürfte dann eigentlich 
ein angestrengtes Gerichtsverfahren 
durch my -downloads sein.
Hier platzt dann die Seifenoper. Denn 
dieser Typ von Anbietern weiß sehr wohl 
dass sie keine Chance vor Gericht haben.
Sie fürchten selbst den Gang vor Gericht.
Wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Bleibt stark und zahlt nicht !!!
paule 06[/noparse]


----------



## grüner Wolf (20 November 2009)

*My-Downloads Reinfall???*

Hallo zusammen hoffentlich habe ich das Thema am richtigen Ort eingetragen.  

Vor einigen Monaten habe ich mich bei My-Downloads angemeldet. Ich wollte mir auf einer gratis-Seite ein Video ansehen benötigte aber dazu einen passenden Video-Player. Ich wurde desshalb auf My-Downloads geleitet.  Da nix von Zahlung stand, kostenlos registrieren oder so, habe ich mich einfach mal spontan angemeldet. Ich musste für das Registrieren volljährig sein, *was ich aber noch nicht bin. *Konnte desshalb einfach irgend ein Alter angeben. da eben am anfang nichts von Kosten stand, habe ich einfach mal was eingetragen. Ich habe mir dabei nichts weiter gedacht. Habe später zwei E-Mails bekommen, ich solle eine Zahlung abgeben. Und jetzt, weil ich nicht reagiert habe einen Brief. 

Da ich in der Schweiz lebe sind mir andere Gesetze zugetragen. Wie soll ich jetzt auf diesen Brief regieren. Ignorieren oder darauf Antworten?


Ich Danke für eure Antworten im voraus.


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2009)

*AW: My-Downloads Reinfall???*



grüner Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hoffentlich habe ich das Thema am richtigen Ort eingetragen.



Nö, aber jetzt


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2009)

*AW: My-Downloads Reinfall???*



grüner Wolf schrieb:


> Da ich in der Schweiz lebe sind mir andere Gesetze zugetragen.



Die Rechtslage bezüglich Abzockfallen ist in der Schweiz für den Verbraucher mindestens genauso gut wie in Deutschland. Von Prozessen seitens der Abzocker gegen Schweizer haben wir noch überhaupt nie gehört, zumindest nicht von einer Verurteilung.

In Deutschland gab es in 4 Jahren (bei seither > 1 Million von Betroffenen mehrerer Banden...) erst 6 echte, d.h. nicht von den Abzockern selbst inszenierte Prozesse. Und alle haben die Abzocker verloren.


----------



## Chrissy73 (21 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi,

hier kam die Tage auch Post von denen und ich habe erst nach dem öffnen gesehen, daß alles, bis auf den Vornamen, stimmte...

Ich habe den Brief der Post wieder mitgegeben - Empfänger unbekannt...

Kommt da jetzt trotzdem noch was oder streichen die meine Adresse aus der Liste?
Ich habe keine Lust, ständig dem Briefträger hinter her zu rennen...

UND: Wer hat sich unter meiner Addy angemeldet? :comphit:

LG Chrissy


----------



## Antiscammer (21 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Chrissy73 schrieb:


> Kommt da jetzt trotzdem noch was oder streichen die meine Adresse aus der Liste?
> Ich habe keine Lust, ständig dem Briefträger hinter her zu rennen...



Das wissen wir nicht. Diese Kasperbuden denken nicht immer logisch, sie könnten es noch 2/3-mal probieren. Und wenn schon: es kostet nicht Dein Geld für Toner/Papier/Porto.
Du musst übrigens auch nicht dem Briefträger hinterherrennen (es sei denn, Du willst noch was anderes von ihm...), es reicht, wenn Du den Brief mit Aufschrift: "Zurück an Absender - Annahme verweigert" wieder in den nächsten Kasten wirfst.



Chrissy73 schrieb:


> UND: Wer hat sich unter meiner Addy angemeldet?



"Wer hat aus meinem Tellerchen gegessen"? :scherzkeks:

Mal ganz ehrlich: das herauszufinden, ist nicht Dein Problem. Ob es der Mainzelmann, der Muckermann, Dein Nachbar, der Unternehmer selbst oder sonstwer war: muss Dich nicht interessieren. Tatsache ist nur: Du warst es nicht, das Gegenteil wird der Kasper Dir nicht nachweisen können.

So what?


----------



## Kirsten_1967 (26 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Wir sind auch auf diesen Anbieter reingefallen.Mein Mann hat sich dort angemeldet nichtwissentlich, das dies kostenpflichtig ist. Es war nicht zu erkennen.

Vor ca. 2 Monaten kam die erste schriftliche Zahlungsaufforderung von 96 Euro, die wir ignoriert haben.
Heute kam ein Brief von der Deutsche Zentrale Inkasso mit einer Forderung von 153,33 Euro, man kann auch in Raten zahlen. Zu zahlen bis zum 07.12.09!


Ich habe jetzt soviel gelesen, dass man nicht drauf reagieren soll, aber ein mulmiges Gefühl bleibt.

Das noch mehr bestärkt wurde, als ich dies bei der Verbraucherzentrale gelesen habe.



> *Entwicklung seit März 2009*
> Die Anwältin Katja Günther aus München verschickt seit kurzem die ersten "echten" Mahnbescheide an Internetnutzer. Nach den Erfahrungen der Verbraucherzentrale haben bislang nur Verbraucher einen Mahnbescheid erhalten, die in der Vergangenheit nicht bereit waren, fragwürdige Forderungen der Fa. Online Content Ltd. für die Nutzung von Internetseiten zu begleichen.


http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ125926361826672/link462381A.html

Was heißt dies nun?


----------



## Teleton (26 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Wenn Du keinen Mahnbescheid bekommen hast NIX!


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Kirsten_1967 schrieb:


> Das noch mehr bestärkt wurde, als ich dies bei der Verbraucherzentrale gelesen habe.


Aus dem angeblichen Mahnbescheidstsunami ist nicht mal ein laues  Lüftchen geworden.
Die Verbraucherzentrale hat sich nie zu konkreten  Zahlen geäußert. Insider sprechen 
von  einigen, was immer das heißen mag. 

In diesem und anderen Foren/Blogs sind seit vier Jahren keine verbürgten  Meldungen über Mahnbescheide
 der Nutzlosbranche bekannt.

Abgesehen davon ist ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid nichts   anderes als ein mit amtlichem Siegel 
versehenes  Mahndrohschreiben, das  den Antragsteller 23€ per Vorkasse kostet ( pro Mahnbescheid)
 und die bei Widerspruch in den Sand gesetzt sind,  wenn nicht geklagt *und* der Prozess gewonnen wird. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Die schlotternden Knie beim Androhen eines  Mahnbescheides sind also völlig überflüssig


----------



## Kirsten_1967 (27 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich danke euch!!!

Im Klartext, einfach abwarten bis wirklich ein amtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Den ich auch beim Postboten unterschreiben muß und nicht einfach mit einer 55 Cent Briefmarke oder Stempel in meinem Briefkasten liegt!

Dann muß ich aber wirklich handeln und einen Wiederspruch, als Einschreiben mit Rückschein, einlegen!

Hoffentlich kommt es nicht dazu!!!


Meinem Mann ist das so auf dem Magen geschlagen, dass er sogar überlegt hat, die Ratenzahlung anzunehmen! Für einen Dienst den er nie in Anspruch genommen hat!:cry::wall:


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Kirsten_1967 schrieb:


> Dann muß ich aber wirklich handeln und einen W*i*derspruch, als Einschreiben mit Rückschein, einlegen!


>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

sag deinem Mann er soll dir lieber was schönes schenken, anstatt es Nutzlosen
 in den Rachen zu werfen.


----------



## Andrea Horst (27 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*

Genau,ich hab den ganzen Mist an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt geschickt. Die ist nämlich für diese Firma zuständig und hat auch schon Konten von denen geprüft. Auch das habe ich hier erfahren.
Drohbriefe von Inkassounternehmen habe ich auch weitergeleitet, nach dem Motto Zivilcourage und Zähne zeigen. Danke für die unterstützenden Worte hier.


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



Andrea Horst schrieb:


> ich hab den ganzen Mist an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt geschickt. Die ist nämlich für diese Firma zuständig und hat auch schon Konten von denen geprüft.


Geprüft hat das deren Zweigstelle in Offenbach und du kannst dich fragen, warum es das/die Konten noch gibt. In Offenbach gibt es (wie auch an den anderen einschlägigen Orten) einen Persilschein!


----------



## thoco (28 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Tach 

habe heute auch vom Deutschen Zentral Inkasso erhalten. Werde wohl warten bis 
der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt und dann widersprechen.
Verbrauchezentrale kennt den Club ja zu genüge, die sagten: ja nix tun! (bis zum Mahnbescheid)

Nur: ich arbeite in der Kreditwirtschaft, da bekommt man so einiges mit.
Und leider wird sehr wohl von manchem Gläubiger ein SCHUFA-Eintrag für den Mahnbescheid veranlaßt. Leider ist da die SCHUFA nicht immer so genau.
Zumindest findet man im Internet so manches zu dem Thema. Mal so, mal so.
Und: Ich habe noch keinen Eintrag im Forum gefunden der sagt: Mahnbescheid widersprochen, kein SCHUFA Eintrag erhalten, Ende gut alles gut.

Abgesehen davon gibt es Auskunfteien, die Zahlungsunregelmäßigkeiten zumindest vermerken.
Das kann bei Kreditanfragen zumindest zu mehr Kosten führen und sogar zur Ablehnung 
Also ich hab schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, da ich sonst mit dem Thema so gar nix zu tun habe und unsicher bin.

Also wenn da jemand das ganze bis zum Schluß durchgezogen hat, so möge er sich melden.

Gruß an alle Leidensgenossen


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



thoco schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen Eintrag im Forum gefunden der sagt: Mahnbescheid widersprochen, kein SCHUFA Eintrag erhalten, Ende gut alles gut.


Hör auf hier Schauermärchen zu verbreiten.  Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide der 
Nutzlosbranche sind so selten wie Schneestürme in der Sahara bzw Kokospalmen in der Antarktis,
In  vier Jahren  Nutzlosabzocke ist in  den mir bekannten Foren/Blogs noch kein einziger 
verbürgter  Fall gemeldet worden.

 Bei über drei  Millionen Lesezugriffen allein auf dieses Forum, müßte nach der Wahrscheinlichkeit sich 
wenigstens einige gemeldet  haben. Die Verbraucherzentralen, die die Mahnbescheidstsunamis 
angekündigt  hatten, sagen absolut nichts mehr dazu, wieviele es tatsächlich seien und  schon gar 
nichts zu dem vor dir entworfenen  Horrorszenario, was sie mit Sicherheit täten, wäre es eingetroffen.

Deswegen kann auch das  angeforderte "Happy End" nicht stattgefunden haben.
Wo nichts passiert, kann auch nichts negatives passieren.


----------



## thoco (28 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Sorry, wollte sicherlich keine Horrormärchen verbreiten!
Bei den vielen Nutzern gibt es aber bestimmt auch welche, die die gleichen Gedanken
haben wie ich und verunsichert sind.
Muss ich mir halt in dickeres Fell zu legen, es wir ja bald Winter, da sollte das ja klappen...
also nix für ungut!


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



thoco schrieb:


> Muss ich mir halt in dickeres Fell zu legen, es wir ja bald Winter, da sollte das ja klappen...


Vor nunmehr nahezu fünf Jahren war ich in derselben Situation wie du, als man meine (damals noch minderjährige) Tochter mit Inkasso bedrohte. Selbstverständlich haben wir die Sache ausgesessen durch Totstellen, und nach ca. drei Monaten war dann Funkstille mit den Drohbriefen.

Inzwischen entlockt mir dieses ganze Gesabbere der Nutzlosbanditen und ihrer Inkassobutzen bzw. -anwälten nicht einmal mehr ein müdes Lächeln.....


----------



## Frau Anja (28 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Sooo habe heute auch ein Inkassoschreiben bekommen und ich werde es gefliessentlich ignorieren. 
Andererseits kann ich die Leute schon verstehen, wenn sie solche Post bekommen, dass da die Panik ausbricht. Aber genau auf dieser Maschen sind die ja unterwegs.
Ich denke nicht dass ein Mahnbescheid kommen und wenn doch, dann gibts immer noch Rechtsmittel.
Auch ich bin in diese Falle getappt, ist jetzt schon eine Weile her, habe 1 Mahnung per E-Mail und eine schriftliche bekommen.
=> Ab in den Müll.


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Frau Anja schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass ein Mahnbescheid kommen


Weniger  wahrscheinlich als vom  vom Blitz getroffen zu werden 


Frau Anja schrieb:


> und wenn doch, dann gibts immer noch Rechtsmittel.


Richtig: ein Kreuzchen 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## honilu (29 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen,

noch so eine weitere DAU (dümmste anzunehmende Userin) im schlimmsten Sinne. Habe bei my downloads alles korrekt ausgefüllt inklusive richtigem Geburtsdatum. Habe anschließend die übliche Bestätigungsmail erhalten mit der Zugangskennung. Mit dieser habe ich mich angemeldet und auch gleich was runtergeladen. Also eigentlich im Sinne deren AGBs alles akzeptiert (nachprüfbar), d.h. doch vor Gericht schlechte Karten falls ich jetzt einen Mahnbescheid bekommen sollte. Ich wäre doch das einfachste Opfer für die Nutzlosbrache. Garantien gibt’s hier keine, meine Nerven sind auch nicht die besten, also doch zahlen und endlich Ruhe?


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hast du bei der Anmeldung bewußt und willentlich einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen? 

Wenn nicht, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## cape0 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Nach Ansicht einer Rechtsberatung handelt es sich bei zahlreichen Internet-Angeboten, wie zum Beispiel (www.P2P, Routenplaner, Geburtstags-Info, download,antivirus scurity etc.) um Täuschung. Solche ''Verträge'' können erfolgreich angefochten werden.  
Grund: Die Homepages erwecken den Eindruck, einen kostenlosen Service anzubieten.  Die Vertragsbedingungen (AGB) und der Preis sind entweder erst klein NACH oder NEBEN der Anmeldung zu finden und werden bewusst im Klein- und Mattgedruckten versteckt..
Wir raten daher: Nicht zahlen!
Regieren Sie folgendermassen per E-Mail:

MUSTER:

Betrifft: Forderung auf Grund Ihrer Hompage ....



> ''Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> 
> Ihre Forderung begründet sich auf Täuschung. Ich bin daher nicht bereit, die Rechnung, die Sie mir zugestellt haben, zu bezahlen. Ich bitte Sie, dies zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und mich nicht weiter zu belästigen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen''


 
Drucken Sie den Brief aus und behalten Sie ihn bei Ihren Akten (als Beweis).


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Nach Ansicht unserer  Anwälte  bestehen überhaupt keine Verträge  und brauchen daher auch 
nicht angefochten zu werden.
Über den Un/Sinn solcher Schreibseleien besteht  hier kein Beratungs bzw. Diskussionsbedarf 

*>>>* http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: ...
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...



Wir raten dringend vom Einsatz hausgemachter  Erwiderungsschreiben ab


----------



## peter 1 (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

So, heute habe ich die letzte Mahnung bekommen, mit der Androhung von Inkasso, Rechtsanwalt und Schufaeintrag.( per Mail ) Bin mal gespannt wann das erste Schreiben in unserem Briefkasten liegt. Was ich noch gerne wissen möchte ist. Hat jemand aus dem Forum dem Druck nachgegeben und gezahlt, oder seit ihr alle stur geblieben. Hat schon irgend wer einen Mahnbescheid bekommen?:crazy:


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



peter 1 schrieb:


> Hat schon irgend wer einen Mahnbescheid bekommen?:crazy:


Soweit uns bekannt nicht. Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind  so selten wie  Kokospalmen am Südpol


----------



## Tinchen02 (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Nö, ich auch nicht...ohne aktuelle Kontaktdaten allerdings auch bischen schwer . Hoffe das bleibt auch so.
Aber irgendwie fehlt schon bischen was, hatte die schon fast lieb gewonnen:sun:



webwatcher schrieb:


> Soweit uns bekannt nicht. Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind so selten wie Kokospalmen am Südpol


----------



## TBGuelde (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> Nö,
> Aber irgendwie fehlt schon bischen was, hatte die schon fast lieb gewonnen:sun:


Finde ich irgendwie nett.
Habe geschmunzelt. Mir fehlen sie seit dem 15. August auch.
Dabei wollten sie doch die 156.-€ per Mahnbescheid eintreiben.
Man kann sich aber auch auf garnichts mehr verlassen:-D


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



TBGuelde schrieb:


> Dabei wollten sie doch die 156.-€ per Mahnbescheid eintreiben.


Zwischen wollen/ankündigen und  tatsächlich ausführen liegen Lichtjahre bei der Nutzlosbranche


----------



## Tinchen02 (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

....dabei ist doch Zuverlässigkeit ein ganz wichtig:sun: 

Ich habe im Oktober 08 eine Mahnung bekommen und  habe mich nicht lange bitten lassen und blöderweise gezahlt, sogar mit Mahngebühr 108 €....das nenn ich mal Zuverlässigkeit und Verantwortung:wall:
Da war ich auch nicht so schlau wie heute.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich ja schon meine Wohnung gekündigt und bin umgezogen, somit hatten die keine neue Adresse und der Nachsendeauftrag war auch schon abgelaufen, als die 2. RE für das 2. Jahr fällig war. Dann habe ich nur noch meine E-Mail Adresse lahm gelegt, der Aufwand war es mir wert und seit dem habe ich Ruhe.



TBGuelde schrieb:


> Finde ich irgendwie nett.
> Habe geschmunzelt. Mir fehlen sie seit dem 15. August auch.
> Dabei wollten sie doch die 156.-€ per Mahnbescheid eintreiben.
> Man kann sich aber auch auf garnichts mehr verlassen:-D


----------



## Tinchen02 (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Nö..ich nich.
Warum legste dir keine neue Emailadresse zu und legst die bekannte Emailadresse lahm?
Naja,dann bekommste keine Fanpost mehr wa?...mir fehlt das ja auch ein bischen, man gewöhnt sich aber daran:smile:




peter 1 schrieb:


> So, heute habe ich die letzte Mahnung bekommen, mit der Androhung von Inkasso, Rechtsanwalt und Schufaeintrag.( per Mail ) Bin mal gespannt wann das erste Schreiben in unserem Briefkasten liegt. Was ich noch gerne wissen möchte ist. Hat jemand aus dem Forum dem Druck nachgegeben und gezahlt, oder seit ihr alle stur geblieben. Hat schon irgend wer einen Mahnbescheid bekommen?:crazy:


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> Warum legste dir keine neue Emailadresse zu und legst die bekannte Emailadresse lahm?


Ein gutes Spamfilter, das  ohnehin empfehlenswert ist,  tut es auch.


----------



## infamy (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

hallo leute ich habe heute auch eine letze mahnung per per bekommen.blöderweise habe ich meine daten da auf der seite richtig eingetragen.im anhang ist auch eine überweisungsschein dabei.was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Letzte Mahnung ist doch gut. Dann hört der Quatsch wenigstens auf.


----------



## infamy (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

wollen wir mal hoffen.aber soviel pech ich habe werde ich wahrscheinlich auch eine gerichtliche mahnung bekommen oder sowas


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Das wäre bei dieser Bande das erste Mal.

Selbst wenn, man hat nur wenig Arbeit: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


----------



## Tinchen02 (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Na nichts tun, oder einrahmen und als Andenken über's "Örtchen" hängen

Nur: Mahnbesheid = Widerspruch



infamy schrieb:


> hallo leute ich habe heute auch eine letze mahnung per per bekommen.blöderweise habe ich meine daten da auf der seite richtig eingetragen.im anhang ist auch eine überweisungsschein dabei.was würdet ihr mir raten?




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:14:14 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:12:18 ----------

Halloooo???? bischen mehr Optimismus bitte:roll:
Geht ja gar nicht.....



infamy schrieb:


> wollen wir mal hoffen.aber soviel pech ich habe werde ich wahrscheinlich auch eine gerichtliche mahnung bekommen oder sowas


----------



## judith10 (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Auch wir haben die Letzte Mahnung und die auch noch per Post erhalten. Ist jemand unter euch, der noch weiter ist wie wir? Wir haben nicht vor zu zahlen und werden auch nicht reagieren. Trotzdem bleibt ein sehr fader Beigeschmack. Für Erfahrungsberichte aller Art wären wir sehr dankbar.
Grüsse


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



judith10 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt ein sehr fader Beigeschmack.


Vielleicht hilft das hier :

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.

Motto: Einfach nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Tinchen02 (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

...cool bleiben und locker durch die Hose atmen
keine Bange....



judith10 schrieb:


> Auch wir haben die Letzte Mahnung und die auch noch per Post erhalten. Ist jemand unter euch, der noch weiter ist wie wir? Wir haben nicht vor zu zahlen und werden auch nicht reagieren. Trotzdem bleibt ein sehr fader Beigeschmack. Für Erfahrungsberichte aller Art wären wir sehr dankbar.
> Grüsse


----------



## Angel267 (9 Dezember 2009)

*My-Downloads.de*

Guten Tag zussammen.

Die Tagen habe ich con internet ICQ runtegeladen und habe ich ein rechnung von 96 euro per e-mail gekricht (das ist unfershemt). Was nun ist das ABZOCKER ?? Heite habe ich schon erste Mannung . Aber ich habe kein Vertrag untershriben oder zur zeit braucht man das alles nicht reich wenn ich mit AGB einversvhtanden und stehle da ein PUNKT.Ich finde nur fur ICQ 96 euro zimlich viel geld .

Ich habe videos gesehen aber soll ich ein brief schreiben das ist ABZOCKE und alles nicht LEGAL ?

Ich danke allem wer mich untershtuzen kann und beruegen es ist kurz vor WEINACHTEN und das gelg so wie so knapp unda das noch .

My-Downloads.de haben von mir meine adresse und IP aber IP doch eden tag anderes .

Ich bedanke mich noch mal ganz HERZLICH und ich hoffe das ich treffe richtige endscheidung.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## judith10 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo, guten Tag.
Deine Ausführungen haben mir sehr geholfen, und mich nun endgültig und absolut bestärkt auch in den Kampf zu gehen. Von mir keinen Cent....  Gruss Judith


----------



## carl friedrich (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Nach einer Reihe von Mahnungen und "Letzten Mahnungen", die abwechselnd per eMail und per Post kamen, erhielt ich Ende August die schon erwartete Aufforderung einer "Deutschen Inkassofirma". Ich habe nicht darauf reagiert. Seither ist Schluss mit den Belästigungen, es sind immerhin schon dreieinhalb Monate.

Man kann nur sagen: Lasst Euch nicht einschüchtern, auch wenn nach jeder neuen Zahlungsaufforderung ein ziemlich mulmiges Gefühl entsteht -umsomehr, als sie einem ja in sehr resoluter Sprache zu beweisen versuchen, dass sie im Recht sind und wir Unrecht haben. 

Im Nachhinein ist man zufrieden, dass man gegen das Unrecht Widerstand geleistet hat und nicht aus Bequemlichkeit nachgegeben hat.


----------



## blacky18 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich lese schon eine ganze Weile hier mit und habe da mal eine Frage.  Nach einer Anzeige bei der Polizei über so einen Computerbetrugsversuch, geht die doch an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft. Bekommt man da keine Bearbeitungs oder Eingangsnummer, an die man dann alle erneuten Schreiben, Drohungen usw. weiterleiten kann, notfalls diese Firma darauf hinweisen, das sie ab sofort direkt ihre Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft schicken sollen mit Vorgangsnummer.  Das würde doch das Verfahren vereinfachen und die Firma hätte nicht soviel Streß etwas nach zu laufen, was es nicht gibt.


----------



## blacky18 (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

heute kam die erste Zahlungserinnerung über einen getätigten Abschluß, welcher meinerseits nie bewußt gemacht wurde, sondern nach plötzlichem Auftauchen von einem Preis abgebrochen wurde. Es wurde nur ein download versucht der mehrfach mislang und dann als da der Preis kam wie schon erwähnt abgebrochen.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



blacky18 schrieb:


> heute kam die erste Zahlungserinnerung



Da kommt meist  noch weiterer  Mahnungsdrohmüll 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.

Wer es ignoriert,  kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## blacky18 (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Da kommt meist  noch weiterer  Mahnungsdrohmüll
> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.
> 
> Wer es ignoriert,  kann sein Geld behalten.


Ich werde weiter berichten über die folgenden Aktionen,

Achso, kurz was war. Ende Oktober suchte ich ein Programm und 
landete auf dieser Seite, anscheinend nur, weil ich den Rechner nach
Plattencrash neu installierte und noch kein Schutzprogramm installiert hatte.
Nach der Anmeldung bekam ich die Zugangsbestätigung, aber da stand nichts
von evtl Kosten. Ich machte einen downloads, welch ich wiederholen mußte und wollte installieren, aber irgendwann erschiien dann was von kostenpflichtig und ich löschte den Link aus dem Firefox.
Einen Monat später kam dann eine Zahlungsaufforderung für einen Dienst, ich hate keinen bestellt und auch nichts installiert, weil ich ja abbrach.
Habe dann eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht, deshalb auch mein vorheriger Post. Zudem habe ich die Bank angeschrieben auf die ich überweisen sollte.
Nun ist wieder ein Monat vorbei und es kam heute die Zahlungserinnerung.

Werde alles Sammeln und gerne bei Bedarf der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft zusenden, falls diese sich überhaupt rühren, deshalb meine Frage im Vorgängerpost,


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Werde alles Sammeln und gerne bei Bedarf der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft zusenden, falls diese sich überhaupt rühren, deshalb meine Frage im Vorgängerpost,


Bisher tun sich die  Strafverfolgungsbehörden unglaublich schwer damit, strafrechtlich relevantes in der Aboabzocke erkennen zu können.
( Vielleicht mal den Optiker wechseln   )


----------



## Tinchen02 (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

:bussi:...das ist ja mal ein Wort, "gemeinsam sind wir stark"

lG Tina



judith10 schrieb:


> Hallo, guten Tag.
> Deine Ausführungen haben mir sehr geholfen, und mich nun endgültig und absolut bestärkt auch in den Kampf zu gehen. Von mir keinen Cent.... Gruss Judith




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:16:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:12:50 ----------

ich habe vor ca. 8 Wochen an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover geschrieben, bisher keine Antwort...habe auch nicht wirklich mit einer Reaktion gerechnet.
Ist auch nicht sooo schlimm, hauptsache da tut sich mal was und der Clan wird bestraft.


webwatcher schrieb:


> Bisher tun sich die Strafverfolgungsbehörden unglaublich schwer damit, strafrechtlich relevantes in der Aboabzocke erkennen zu können.
> ( Vielleicht mal den Optiker wechseln  )


----------



## Tini (21 Dezember 2009)

*Download abzocke*

Habe irgendwann mal ne email bekommen das ich bei online download was ab geschlossen haben soll für ein halbes jahr und das die meine daten haben sagten sie mir da dachte ich oh habe ich da vileicht wirklich mal was ab geschlossen ohne mir vorher die agb durch zu lesen naja habe die 78 euro bezahlt damit ich meine ruhe habe jetzt bekomme ich über email wieder eine zahlungsaufforderung von my download .de über 101 euro sogar per post nach nach hause was soll ich machen diedrohen mit inkasso und schufa :wall:


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ob das gewollt ist?

Top sites for HG Computerservice


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Mahnung von My-Downloads.de - Seite 36 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


			
				sparkasse-darmstadt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bedauerlicherweise waren die Geschäftsmethoden der Firma Premium Content GmbH bei Kontoeröffnung nicht absehbar. Nach eingehender Internet-Recherche haben wir jedoch inzwischen alle rechtlich möglichen Maßnahmen ergriffen, um eine Geschäftsbeziehung hier in absehbarer Zeit zu beenden.


----------



## Andrea Horst (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Es gibt bei der Staatanwaltschaft Darmstadt zu den ganzen Vorgängen ein Aktenzeichen 623Js61958/09. Also fleißig den ganzen Schrott dahinschicken! Js bedeutet, dass ein Strafverfahren eingegeleitet wurde!


----------



## blacky18 (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Andrea Horst schrieb:


> Es gibt bei der Staatanwaltschaft Darmstadt zu den ganzen Vorgängen ein Aktenzeichen 623Js61958/09. Also fleißig den ganzen Schrott dahinschicken! Js bedeutet, dass ein Strafverfahren eingegeleitet wurde!


Wie kommt man zu so einem Aktenzeichen, denn ich hatte hier bei uns auch Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht und die sagten mir das geht dann zur zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft, ja und mehr habe ich nicht erfahren, keinen Eingang, rein gar nichts, denn auf so ein Aktenzeichen warte ich die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Andrea Horst (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe per Zufall erfahren, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt dafür zuständig ist und alle Unterlagen dorthingeschickt.Die Polizei war bei uns weniger kooperativ, sie meinte lediglich , ich solle mich nicht rühren und nahm keine Anzeige auf.
Hätte ja besser lesen können. Aber ich habe niemals was von 96€gesehen.Bin froh,hier angemeldet zu sein. Es ist immer wichtig, die aktuelle Diskussion zu verfolgen.
Vor Weihnachten bekam ich das Aktenzeichen zugeschickt. Sollte ich heute noch Post von dem Verein erhalten, wird sie gleich an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet.
Das würde ich auch Dir und allen anderen Geschädigten raten. Die Behörde muss  in der Flut an Schreiben ertrinken. Dann wird dem ganzen Spektakel wohl ein Ende bereitet werden.
Und vielleicht sollten die Nutzer sich mal auf die Lauer legen und Neueröffnungen dieser Firmen sofort hier verbreiten. Das geschieht ja auch. Darum nochmal: Immer die aktuelle Diskussion hier verfolgen!


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Andrea Horst schrieb:


> .Die Polizei war bei uns weniger kooperativ, sie meinte lediglich , ich solle mich nicht rühren und nahm keine Anzeige auf.
> Hätte ja besser lesen können.!


Polizeibeamte, die  Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen und  Ladendiebstähle bearbeiten, 
sind  in  der Regel mit dem Problem  Internetbetrug hoffnungslos überfordert.

Selbst bei den Sta gibt es nur ganz wenige, die das nötige Wissen und Erfahrung aufbringen.


----------



## 1ariel (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe heute auch die 2. Mahnung von MY-Downloads bekommen.
Ich hatte im Oktober 2009 meinen Rechner platt gemacht und nach Open Office gegoogelt. Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern das ich mich  wissentlich irgendwo registriert habe, und schon gar nicht mit einem 2 Jahres Abo für je 96.-€.

Ich habe mal in meinem Firefox-Verlauf im Oktober nachgesehen, da steht nichts von MY-Downloads. Komisch ist nur, wie kommen die an meine Adresse bzw. Mailadresse?

Ich habe nach der ersten Mahnung mal nach "MY-Downloads" gegoogelt und so bin ich auf dieses Forum gekommen.
Sehr interessant was man hier so erfährt!!!
Danke schon mal für die Infos und Ratschläge.

Ich werde auf alle Fälle auch nicht bezahlen und auf meinen Mahnbescheid warten.

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



1ariel schrieb:


> und auf meinen Mahnbescheid warten.


Stell dich auf eine  sehr lange Wartezeit ein. Vor der Rente gibt das nichts. 
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Flo81 (7 Januar 2010)

*der Nächste*

So heut hab ich auch eine Rechnung von My-downloads.de Bekommen 

jetzt hoff ich bloss dass das oben genannte verfahren gegen die ******
schnell über die bühne geht damit ich schnellstmöglich meine Ruhe hab.

hab ausserdem eine E-mail an die angegebene Bank geschickt....bin mal gespannt was da zurück kommt (kommt dann gleich hier rein)

bin über jeden Tipp dankbar was ich machen könnte (ausser nix machen)

schöne Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## Flo81 (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Die wissen auch meine Anschrift, und ich kann mich daran erinnern auf dieser seite gewesen zu sein......muss ich dann jetzt bezahelen? oder kann ich das behandeln wie alle hier?

Vielen dank schon mal für eure hilfe...Flo


----------



## pcab (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

hallo zusammen
bin per google auf eure seite gekommen...
ein kumpel von mir hat auch post von my-download bekommen.
2-3 mal per mail und heute per post (mit richtiger adresse und namen)
ich hab ihm geraten nichts zu unternehmen und abzuwarten, irgendwann wird nichts mehr kommen... aber da er heute per post die mahnung bekommen hat wurde er unsicher... was ratet ihr ihm? bezahlen oder abwarten?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Flo81 schrieb:


> Die wissen auch meine Anschrift,


und? 


Flo81 schrieb:


> ...muss ich dann jetzt bezahelen?


warum solltest du? Hast du willentlich/wisentlich  einen Vertrag abgeschlossen? 


Flo81 schrieb:


> oder kann ich das behandeln wie alle hier?


warum nicht?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



pcab schrieb:


> .. was ratet ihr ihm? bezahlen oder abwarten?


Persönliche Beratung ist verboten ( Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz) 
Wenn er den Thread und  die Infos liest, weiß er die Antwort.


----------



## green (7 Januar 2010)

*..in die Falle getappt...*

Hallo bin ich hier richtig? Vor einiger Zeit war ich auf my.download...um mein PC aufzurüsten mit sicherer Software vor Viren und so...das laden der Seite dauerte schon ewig und von vielen gratis Angeboten geblendet, beachtete ich meine Zweifel nicht das ich mich trotz Gratis - download anmelden muß. Mir wurde von den Betreibern der Seite eine Rechnung geschickt, auch schon zwei Mahnungen. Da sie meine IP Adresse gespeichert haben und ich klar ein Häckchen machte...HALLO...:wall: mir war nicht klar das dem eine Re von 96 € folgt...fühle mich zwar von den Infos bestärkt nicht zu bezahlen. Aber jetzt berufen die sich auf ein Gerichtsurteil wo der BUndesgerichtshof mit einer Entscheidung vom 07.11. 2001 Az: VIII ZR 13/01 entschieden hat. Ähm :roll: hat von euch vielleicht schon jemand so etwas erlebt und ist er noch ganz?? Bitte um Hilfe MfG green


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: ..in die Falle getappt...*



green schrieb:


> ... Gerichtsurteil wo der BUndesgerichtshof mit einer Entscheidung vom 07.11. 2001 Az: VIII ZR 13/01 ...


BGH, Urteil vom 07.11.2001, VIII ZR 13/01

Ich lese da nichts von Banditen oder so.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: ..in die Falle getappt...*



green schrieb:


> Aber jetzt berufen die sich auf ein Gerichtsurteil wo der BUndesgerichtshof mit einer Entscheidung vom 07.11. 2001 Az: VIII ZR 13/01 entschieden hat.


Was eine PKW Versteigerung mit Nutzlosabzocke zu tun haben soll, verschließt sich mir  
BGH, Urteil vom 07.11.2001, VIII ZR 13/01


> Die Parteien streiten darüber, ob sie im Juli 1999 bei einer Internet-Auktion einen wirksamen Kaufvertrag über einen Pkw geschlossen haben.


----------



## Flo81 (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hier die Antwort der Bank an die ich überweisen sollte  



> Sehr geehrter Herr Z.,
> 
> wir bedanken uns für die von Ihnen übermittelten Informationen, die wir
> auch bereits von etlichen anderen Betroffenen erhielten. Bedauerlicherweise
> ...





innerhalb 1 Tag Antwort erhalten....ich glaub denen ist das peinlich:sun:


----------



## Eniac (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Gestern kam unsere Nachbarin ziemlich aufgelöst zu uns; ihr 13jähriger Sohn hatte sich unwissentlich bei my-downloads.de angemeldet und bekam gestern die "letzte" Mahnung. Nach einem intensiven Beratungsgespräch weiß sie nun was sie zu tun hat - nämlich nichts. 
Na ja, dem Bengel wird sie wohl die Ohren langziehen...


Eniac


----------



## dori (9 Januar 2010)

*My Download*

My Download schickte mir eine Rechnung.Hatte vorher da nie was gemacht .
Nach einen Anruf bei denen bestanden sie darauf den Betrag zu zahlen . Wurden sogar böse. Und ausserdem hatten sie noch meine alte E-Mail Adresse gehabt. Sie sagten daqnn noch das ich eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen sollte.
Was soll ich jetzt am besten machen?

Gruss


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Lies das Posting vor deinem. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## dori (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

was meinst du mit posting ?


----------



## bernhard (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Eniac schrieb:


> Gestern kam unsere Nachbarin ziemlich aufgelöst zu uns; ihr 13jähriger Sohn hatte sich unwissentlich bei my-downloads.de angemeldet und bekam gestern die "letzte" Mahnung. Nach einem intensiven Beratungsgespräch weiß sie nun was sie zu tun hat - nämlich nichts.
> Na ja, dem Bengel wird sie wohl die Ohren langziehen...


Das.


----------



## jerhardt (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

:scherzkeks:Hallo,    
  auch ich werde von Premium Content GmbH von Mahnungen überzogen. Ich soll an einem Tag gleich 2x einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben und habe deshalb auch 2 Rechnungen, die Nummern RE45-442301 und RE45-442310, erhalten. Beide Rechnungen gleiches Datum, gleicher Kundenadresse und gleicher Text. Interessant ist, die Rechnungen liegen nur 9 Nummern auseinander. Einer funktionierenden Buchhaltung wäre das aufgefallen.
  Was ist das für ein Verein und was haben die für kaufmännische Organisation? Auf meine Forderung mir mitzuteilen wann ich den Vertrag abgeschlossen habe und mir hierzu einen Beweis vorzulegen ist man nicht nachgekommen.

  Das ich auf der Suche nach einer Software auf die Seite gekommen bin ist möglich. Ein Anmeldeprozere für einen Vertrag habe ich jedenfalls nicht durchlaufen und hätte mich nie angemeldet. Der Hinweis, das man sich bereits mit dem Einloggen anmeldet und die AGB akzeptiert ist auch nicht auch dem Bildschirm erschienen. Also ist die Seite eine reine anzogge.

  Ich habe alles zurückgeschickt und mit Betrugsklage gedroht.

  Über die weiteren Vorgänge werde ich hier berichten.

  Gruß

  Josef Erhardt


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



jerhardt schrieb:


> Ein Anmeldeprozere für einen Vertrag habe ich jedenfalls nicht durchlaufen und hätte mich nie angemeldet. Der Hinweis, das man sich bereits mit dem Einloggen anmeldet und die AGB akzeptiert ist auch nicht auch dem Bildschirm erschienen.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



jerhardt schrieb:


> auch ich werde von Premium Content GmbH von Mahnungen überzogen.


Man kennt das "Unternehmen" 


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt teilte jetzt einen Tag vor Heiligabend mit, dass weiterhin nach L. B. gefahndet werde, der bereits im August 2009 zur Fahndung ausgeschrieben worden war, dessen inländischer Aufenthaltsort jedoch nicht bekannt sei.





> Im November letzten Jahres verschickte eine Firma „Deutsche Zentral Inkasso“ im Auftrag einer so bezeichneten Firma „Premium Content GmbH“ Forderungsaufstellungen in Höhe von 153,23 Euro an eine Reihe vermeintlicher Kunden für angebliche Nutzung der Dienstleistungen von „my-downloads.de“. Auf sofortige Betrugsanzeige hin teilte nun die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt mit, dass auch in diesem Fall nach L. B. gefahndet werde. Dieser scheint hinter allen diesen Vorgängen zu stecken.


Noch Fragen?


----------



## jules (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

sooo ich hab auch ein riesen problem mit my-download.de.
hab heute eine erste zahlungsauforderung über 96 euro bekommen und bin aus allen wolken gefallen. 
ich weiß, dass ich mich angemeldet habe auch mit richtiger anschrift, hab aber dann (soweit ich mich recht erinnere) nichts heruntergeladen.
bin dann nochmal auf die start-seite gegangen und war total bestürzt als ich merkte, dass da doch recht ersichtlich steht, dass die seite 96 euro im jahr kostet. auf der registrierungsseite ebenfalls. ich mein ich bin ja nicht so doof und meld mich an, wenn ich sehe, dass das so viel kostet... ich hab doch augen im kopf. kann es sein, dass das erst seit kurzem da steht?
was nun? soll ich bezahlen? generell haben sie ja das recht das geld einzufordern... 
liebe grüße


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



jules schrieb:


> bin dann nochmal auf die start-seite gegangen und war total bestürzt als ich merkte, dass da doch recht ersichtlich steht, dass die seite 96 euro im jahr kostet. auf der registrierungsseite ebenfalls. ich mein ich bin ja nicht so doof und meld mich an, wenn ich sehe, dass das so viel kostet... ich hab doch augen im kopf. kann es sein, dass das erst seit kurzem da steht?


Du hast überhaupt kein Problem. Roßtäuscher kriegen kein Geld >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Wer über Googleadsensewerbung  kommt und das sind alle, die auf  die Seiten "reingefallen" sind,
 bekommt etwas anders zu sehn, als wer  die Seite direkt aufruft

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Goldfisch (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Leute,
heute bekam ich eine Mahnung von *R A Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagemet GmbH*
Aus den  bekannten 96,00 Euro sind nun 140,00 Euro geworden.
Was ist nun zu tun ?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Was ist nun zu tun ?


Was hat sich denn geändert?  Die Höhe der Phantasieforderung und  der Name der Inkassobutze, so what? 

Inkassoläden besitzen keinerlei Sonderrechte. Außer Drohmüll zu verschicken können sie nichts  tun 
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Zischel (15 Januar 2010)

*So wir jetzt auch....*

Mein Mann hat über google einen Download für OpenOffice gesucht und ist dann irgendwie auf die Seite von besagtem Anbieter gekommen. 

Aber was mich auch so stutzig macht, ist das mittlerweile ein eindeutiger Hinweiß auf die Kosten dort steht UND *wir nach der Registrierung per Mail eine Wiederrufsbelehrung geschickt bekommen haben.:wall: 

Wir hatten also die besagten 2 Wochen Zeit und haben nicht reagiert.* Warum auch, mein Mann dachte ja nicht an so eine scheiß Vertragsbindung.

Im Moment sieht es für mich echt so aus, als ob der Fehler auf unserer Seite liegt. 
Aber mein Mann sagt er wollte nur das OpenOffice runterladen und keinen Vertrag über 2Jahre für 192€.

Es kann nicht sein, das die Firma mittlerweile seriös geworden ist und die Kosten offensichtlich auf der Homepage ersichtlich gemacht hat?????

Haltet mich nicht für naiv, ich will nur wissen ob wir 100% zu den Geschädigten gehören.0


----------



## bernhard (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Rosstäuschertricks bringen die Kohle rein:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Zischel (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



bernhard schrieb:


> Rosstäuschertricks bringen die Kohle rein:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html




Und das ist z.Zt. 100% immer noch so? Beweisen kann ich das denen ja nicht.....
Und wie soll ich beweisen, das ich nicht Ihr Angebot sondern ein ganz anderes wollte?
Es gibt vielleicht doch auch Kunden die dieses Angebot wirklich wollen? 
:roll:Gruß Zischel


----------



## bernhard (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Niemand muss "denen" etwas beweisen. Die sind nur lästig wie Fußpilz, aber völlig ungefährlich.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Zischel schrieb:


> Beweisen kann ich das denen ja nicht.....
> Und wie soll ich beweisen, das ich nicht Ihr Angebot sondern ein ganz anderes wollte?



*Du* musst gar nichts beweisen.

Angenommen, es käme zum Prozess (ist bei den Nutzlos-Abzockern so häufig wie Zitronenbäume am Nordseestrand): dann müsste die klagende Partei, nämlich der Abzocker, beweisen, dass


Du (und niemand sonst) Dich da angemeldet hast
er ein eindeutig bestimmtes Leistungsangebot abgegeben hat
Du genau dieses Angebot (und nichts sonst) bestellt hast
er Dich über die Kostenpflicht belehrt hat (deutlich und sofort auffindbar, und nicht nur in den AGB)

Wird bei solchen Larifari-Angeboten fürchterlich schwierig.

Derartige nette Versuche vor Gericht gehen denn auch mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit für den Abzocker verloren.
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki


----------



## webwatcher (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wird bei solchen Larifari-Angeboten fürchterlich schwierig.


Und ist noch keinem Nutzlosanbieter gelungen.


----------



## Zischel (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> *Du* musst gar nichts beweisen.
> ...




Mal im Ernst, ist das was my-download auf Ihrer homepage anbieten 8€ im Monat überhaupt wert? Und das ganze soll ich ja angeblich für 36 Monate gebucht haben.... 

Oh help, ihr seid Euch also noch immer, nach meinem ganzen Geschwaffel sicher -  nicht zahlen?
Das ist was ich noch wissen möchte...
Gruß zischel


----------



## bernhard (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



bernhard schrieb:


> Niemand muss "denen" etwas beweisen. Die sind nur lästig wie Fußpilz, aber völlig ungefährlich.


Was ist daran unklar?


----------



## Zischel (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



bernhard schrieb:


> Was ist daran unklar?



Geb schon Ruhe:roll:!


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Mensch, hör auf zu zittern. Ich sehe buchstäblich, wie dein Monitor vor Angst wackelt.

Inzwischen hat auch unsere Justizministerin (die neue, denn die alte war zu bequem) zu den Abofallen ganz offiziell Stellung bezogen:


> 5. Was tun, wenn man in eine Kostenfalle geraten ist?
> 
> ** In jedem Fall gilt: Nicht zahlen!*


Quelle: BMJ | Kostenfallen im Internet

Vielleicht nimmt dir das etwas deine Unsicherheit! 

Lass dir sagen: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Eniac (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Zischel schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, ist das was my-download auf Ihrer homepage anbieten 8€ im Monat überhaupt wert?



Nichts, denn sämtliche angeboten Programme lassen sich im Internet auf den Originalseiten der jeweiligen Hersteller völlig kostenlos herunterladen.


Ich habe gerade nochmal einen Test gemacht und nach OpenOffice gesucht. Von fünf google Adwords-Anzeigen führten 4 in eine Einschüchterungsfalle.

1.) office-loesungen.com - leitet weiter nach my-downloads.de
2.) Server-19.info/OpenOffice/ - leitet weiter nach my-downloads.de
3.) office-bearbeitung.com -  leitet weiter nach my-downloads.de
4.) klick-downloads.info/openoffice/ --> top-of-software.de

Gab es da nicht ein Formular wo man diesen Missbrauch melden kann?


Eniac


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Banditen etwas ärgern: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-15.html#post301998


----------



## Eniac (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke, vier Beschwerden sind raus.


Eniac


----------



## jules (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: So wir jetzt auch....*

genau so gehts mir auch! frag mich auch schon, was ich in meinen widerrufsbrief schreiben soll, weil man jetzt die kosten auf der seite wirklich ersichtlich hat. und das widerrufsrecht auch in dem anhang der ersten email steht. doofe situation


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: So wir jetzt auch....*



jules schrieb:


> genau so gehts mir auch! frag mich auch schon, was ich in meinen widerrufsbrief schreiben soll, weil man jetzt die kosten auf der seite wirklich ersichtlich hat. und das widerrufsrecht auch in dem anhang der ersten email steht. doofe situation



Was für ein Widerrufsbrief? Braucht man sowas?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Man fängt auch nicht an, einer Parkuhr die Relativitätstheorie zu erklären. Oder sich bei einem kläffenden Straßenköter dafür zu rechtfertigen, dass der jetzt leider kein Leberwurstbrötchen kriegt.

Wer bei Nutzlosabzockern nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



jules schrieb:


> , weil man jetzt die kosten auf der seite wirklich ersichtlich hat.


Roßtäuschertricks: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Leopold (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, diesen Abzockern das Handwerk zu legen? Unsere zuständige Behörde verweist auf Brüssel - aber das ist wohl nur Abwimmelei...Und da wundern die sich über Politikverdrossenheit!

VG


----------



## blacky18 (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, diesen Abzockern das Handwerk zu legen? Unsere zuständige Behörde verweist auf Brüssel - aber das ist wohl nur Abwimmelei...Und da wundern die sich über Politikverdrossenheit!
> 
> VG


zudem sollten auch die Geldeintreiber und Abmahnanwälte als Helfershelfer mit zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, denn die sind es doch, die diese Firmen erst den offizieellen Tatsch geben. Ne Fa. die ungerechtfertige Rechnungen schreiben, die lassen viele links liegen, aber bei Inkassobüros und Abmahnanwälte, da bekommen viele Betroffene es mit der Angst zu tun und haben Zweifel. Diese müßten sogar stärker bestraft werden. Doch welch Bürger klagt gegen die mit ihren Drohungen, ist ja mit Kosten und riesigem Aufwand verbunden und ein nicht Rechtsgelehrter hat ja da dann doch keine Chance.
Da ist unser Staat gefordert, obwohl ich nicht gerne nach dem rufe, nur der Einzelne hat keine Chance, vor allem seit dem er nach dem neuen Gesetz als Kläger ja in Vorleitung treten muß, gibt es keine Klagen gegen die wegen Nötigung und Drohung oder gar nur gegen die Belästigung. Denen müßte ja doch auffallen das es komisch ist, das 1000de zahlen sollen was sie nicht wollten, da müßte sogar den Dümmsten ein Licht aufgehen.
Trotzdem wünsche ich allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, diesen Abzockern das Handwerk zu legen?


Das eigentliche Problem sind nicht die Abzocker sondern die Inkassostalker 
Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken
Gesetzesinitiative beim BMJ - netzwelt.de Forum


			
				Goofy62 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich schon wiederholt beschrieben. S. dazu auch meinen Link im letzten Posting. Es müsste eine Änderung des RDG (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes) her, wo ein genauer Verhaltenskodex definiert würde, an den sich Anwälte und Inkassobüros im Forderungseinzug zu halten hätten.
> 
> Dieser Kodex könnte sich im wesentlichen z.B. am US-amerikanischen Recht orientieren ("Fair Debt Collection Practices Act").
> 
> ...


----------



## Zischel (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Mensch, hör auf zu zittern. Ich sehe buchstäblich, wie dein Monitor vor Angst wackelt.
> 
> Inzwischen hat auch unsere Justizministerin (die neue, denn die alte war zu bequem) zu den Abofallen ganz offiziell Stellung bezogen:
> 
> ...




Bin froh das es dieses Forum hier gibt. Läßt ja hoffen! Danke schön!!!!!!!


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, diesen Abzockern das Handwerk zu legen?


Was man konkret tun kann:

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


> *Am besten können Sie den Gaunern in die Suppe spucken, wenn Sie dazu beitragen, dass deren Konto gekündigt und das Geld an die Absender zurück überwiesen wird.
> 
> Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln):*


Das macht etwas Arbeit, wirkt aber mit Sicherheit so, dass es den Gaunern Mühe macht, weiter kooperationsbereite Banken zu finden.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-15.html#post301998

Man kann den Werbedrücker das Geschäft erschweren. Wenigstens das.

Weiter kann man Menschen in der Umgebung aufklären. Die Banditen leben seit Jahren davon, die Unerfahrenheit ihrer Mitmenschen auszunutzen. Das sind die Taschendiebe der Neuzeit.

Aber exakt niemand muss diesen Banditen Geld übergeben. Die Zahlungserpressungen sind einfaches Kasperletheater und so gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz.

Heute zahlen noch 10% der Erpressten "freiwillig" aus Unkenntnis und Angst. Wenn jeder wüsste, dass die Banditen keine Gage verdient haben, wäre an der Stelle Schluss.


----------



## MZfReAk89 (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich hatte mich leider auch im Juli auf der Seite angemeldet. Kann euch nur sagen wie es bei mir abgelaufen ist. Ich habe die ganze Zeit über einfach garnichts gemacht und denke das die sache jetzt vom tisch ist.Es kamen ca. 3-5 Mahnungen per Mail und Post. Da ich nicht darauf reagiert habe, haben sie mir angeboten es in Raten bei einem Inkassounternehmen abzuzahlen. Das war anfang November....seit dem kam nichts mehr. Hoffe das wars jetzt:roll:


----------



## Zischel (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Und war da auf der Startseite schon der Hinweis auf die 8€ monatlich? Gruß Zischel


----------



## MZfReAk89 (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Meiner Meinung nach war da keins als ich mich angemeldet habe. Hab natürlich danach nochmal auf der seite geschaut und da war denn rechts am Rand ein kleines Fenster. Das wichtigste ist das man sich nicht verunsichern lässt. Hatte auch die ganze Zeit ein schlechtes Gewissen....aber da muss man drüber stehen. Bisher ist alles so eingetreten wie es auf der Seite beschrieben wurde (Inkasso etc...)


----------



## webwatcher (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



MZfReAk89 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach war da keins als ich mich angemeldet habe.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Merke: Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt


----------



## peter 1 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Moin Leute, bei mir war es heute soweit. Erstes Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro erhalten. Seit der letzen Mahnung per Mail verging genau ein Monat bis zu dem Inkassoschreiben.:gruebel:


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



peter 1 schrieb:


> Erstes Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro erhalten.


Futter für den Kamin oder Wertstoffcontainer 

Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Bahlke (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

20.01.2010: Mahnung vom Inkassobüro "RA Gesellschaft für Zahlundmenagement GmbH". Und die Geschäftsführerin von diesem "Verein": Man traut kaum seinen Augen - Katja Günther!!! Was darf diese Frau noch alles?
Ich habe das Schreiben gut für die Nachwelt aufbewahrt.
Grüße von R.  Bahlke


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ja, sie ist wohl aus dem Jahreswechsel-Urlaub zurück und belästigt unfreiwillige "Frankfurter-Kreisel-Kunden" mit ihrem Dünnpfiff. Ein Bekannter erhielt das ganze letzte Jahr über noch den Mahnmüll von K.G., jetzt denselben Mist von ihrer "neuen" Firma "RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH".

Aber was solls: Der gleiche Mist, derselbe Urheber...


----------



## Flo81 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Bis zum inkasso hab ich es noch nicht geschafft 

Bin heut in level 2 aufgestiegen: hab die erste mahnung bekommen, mit tollem text. Hier ein schöner Auszug 



> "Das Ihnen zustehende Widerrufsrecht haben Sie gar nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder unwirksam ausgeübt. "
> 
> 
> "Insbesondere ist ein Widerruf nach Aktivierung der Dienstleistung nicht mehr möglich, vgl. § 312d Abs. 3 BGB. "
> ...




LOL....mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein (Dank diesem Forum hier das mir den Rücken Stärkt - danke dafür).


schöne Grüsse Flo


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Flo81 schrieb:


> Bin heut in level 2 aufgestiegen:



Denk dran: in diesem Spiel hast Du unendlich viele Leben. :sun:

Der Abzocker muss aber für jeden neuen "Level" wieder Geld ausgeben: Papier, Porto, Toner. Irgendwann lässt er das von selbst sein, erfahrungsgemäß ist das meistens bei Level 4 bis Level 6 der Fall, weitere Level rechnen sich kaum noch. Wer nach 6 Mahnungen nicht zahlt, wird mit 99.99999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl bei der 7. Mahnung auch nicht mehr weich. Nur wenige, besonders merkbefreite Mahnpupser bringen es auf 10 Mahnungen und mehr. Und wenn! Ist das Euer Problem?


----------



## Zischel (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Flo81 schrieb:


> Bis zum inkasso hab ich es noch nicht geschafft
> Bin heut in level 2 aufgestiegen: hab die erste mahnung bekommen, mit tollem text. Hier ein schöner Auszug
> 
> LOL....mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein (Dank diesem Forum hier das mir den Rücken Stärkt - danke dafür).
> ...



Genau, bin auch froh über dieses Forum hier. Wir sind noch gaaanz am Anfang. Sollen bis 25.01 zahlen. Und diese Formulierung

_"Wir bitten Sie den oben genannten Betrag innerhalb der gennanten Frist zu  überweisen,
um die Entstehung zusätzlicher Mahnkosten zu vermeiden"_

fand ich sowieso seltsam. Wieso muß man bereits in der allerersten Rechnung auf Mahnkosten hinweisen. Gibt es das bei seriösen Firmen auch in dieser Art...
Gruß Zischel, mit noch keiner Mahnung


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Zischel schrieb:


> Gibt es das bei seriösen Firmen auch in dieser Art...



Natürlich nicht. Bei seriösen Firmen wirst Du auch in transparenter Form über die anstehenden Kosten informiert.


----------



## copter77 (21 Januar 2010)

*Bereits Bezahlt*

Hallo!

Habe mir bei My.downloads.de ICQ herunter geladen und bekam eine Rechnung. Nach der zweiten Mahnung hab ich dann bezahlt. Beim Download waren für mich die kosten nicht ersichtlich. Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

copter77


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Einmal im Rechtsirrtum bezahltes Geld muss i.d.R. als Lehrgeld verbucht werden. Bei weiteren Forderungen kommt man durch Ignorieren zu dem Ziel, sein Geld behalten zu können.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## copter77 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

hab nochmal auf my-downloads.de nachgesehen. Der himweis auf die Kostenpflicht ist gut sichtbar auf der Startseite. Wie verhalte ich mich richtig? 

Das abo läuft zwei jahre, wobei immer ein Jahr im vorraus zu zahlen ist. Soll ich jetzt das Abo kündigen und nochmal für ein zweites Jahr zahlen? Oder besser nichts machen und das zweite Jahr nicht bezahlen?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Was auf der Startseite steht, ist wurst. Viele kommen nicht über die Startseite rein, sondern über google-Ads oder auf sonstigen Wegen.

Auf der Seite mit der Anmeldemaske steht es nur in Kleinstschrift:



> Durch Drücken des Buttons "Jetzt Anmelden" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre.​



Das ist nicht konform mit § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV und § 312c i.V.m. BGB-InfoV.

Alles andere wird durch den Link in meinem letzten Posting beantwortet.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



copter77 schrieb:


> hab nochmal auf my-downloads.de nachgesehen. Der himweis auf die Kostenpflicht ist gut sichtbar auf der Startseite.



Der übliche Roßtäuschertrick >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Viele kommen nicht über die Startseite rein, sondern über google-Ads



bei "kostenlos" Produkten fast ausschließlich 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## copter77 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke Für die Hilfe! Dann werd ich mal versuchen mein Geld zurückzuholen!

Gruß, copter77


----------



## Zischel (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



copter77 schrieb:


> Danke Für die Hilfe! Dann werd ich mal versuchen mein Geld zurückzuholen!
> 
> Gruß, copter77



.....na dann viel Glück dabei! Hast Du eine Rechtschutzversicherung für den Fall der Fälle?


----------



## copter77 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ja, die hab ich. Werd mir aber jetzt wegen 100 Euro den Nervenkrieg nicht antun und die Kohle als "Lehrgeld" verbuchen. Das zweite Jahr (Laufzeit 24 Monate) wird aber definitiv nicht bezahlt!

Gruß, copter77


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



copter77 schrieb:


> und die Kohle als "Lehrgeld" verbuchen.


Das Dumme im Zivilrecht ist, dass immer der Fordernde die Beweislast hat.  Solange man
 nicht gezahlt hat, ist das günstig, hat man aber gezahlt, ist es sehr ungünstig.


----------



## copter77 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

... also ist es jetzt besser die Füße still zu halten und die Rechnung für das zweite Jahr nicht zu bezahlen (Sorry, aber juristisch bin ich echt ne Null...:unzufrieden?

Gruß, Copter77


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ganz offen: Die Chancen das Geld wiederzubekommen, sind ziemlich mies bzw 
wenn überhaupt mit hohem Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## dvill (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Im Normalfall muss man die Lösegeldzahlung wohl in den Wind schreiben. Es gibt aber auch gute Beispiele. Da zahlen die Gebrüder eines anderen Projektes sogar zurück:

Betreiber von Opendownloads.de/Softwaresammler.de gibt erneut klein bei - Antispam e. V.


> Diesmal wollten sie sich allerdings nicht einer erneuten gerichtlichen Schlappe aussetzen und haben daher die anwaltliche Forderung auf Rückzahlung des im Rechtsirrtum gezahlten Jahresbeitrags für das Jahr 2008 zurückerstattet.


----------



## copter77 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ok, dann werd ich jetzt nichts mehr unternehmen und alle weiteren Schreiben der Firma einfach ignorieren! Danke für eure Hilfe! Hab dieses Forum in meinen Favoriten und werd öfter mal rein schauen. Hier kann man noch was lernen! :scherzkeks:

Gruß, copter77


----------



## Richie73 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo. Irgendwie hatte ich das auch nicht geschnallt. Ich hatte im September letzten jahres bei my-downloads.de die Registrierung gemacht. Auch mit dem guten Gewissen es wäre kostenlos,da man auch die AGB nicht gut einsehen konnte. Nun bekomme ich seitdem die Rechnungen, und seit heute die erste Mahnung von der RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH. Ich habe bereit mehrmals bei my-downloads angerufen, Kündigungen per Post geschickt,wie es ja auch beschrieben war, und nie was gehört. Nun erreicht man auch bei dieser Zahlungsmanagement GmbH keinen, am Tel. hört man nur schön Musik. Erst danach habe ich mal gegoogelt und bin auf das hier alles gestossen. Ich habe bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt angerufen, und man bestätigte mir, das ein Verfahren gegen diese eingeleitet wird. Sie hätten auch schon viele Anzeigen. Aber ist es richtig jetzt immer noch nicht zubezahlen bei dieser Zahlungsmanagement GmbH???

Lohnt es sich nochmals zu kündigen mit dieser Textform hier,habe dies im Internet von einem Anwalt gefunden,wo es auch um my-downloads.de geht.

*Hiermit weise ich Sie auf die Unwirksamkeit der Kostenpflicht hin und  fechte den Vertrag hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung an und kündige diesen mit sofortiger Wirkung.

Gleichzeitig erstatte ich Strafanzeige wegen Betruges gem. § 263 StGB bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft.
*


----------



## bernhard (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ebenso lohnend ist es, der nächsten Parkuhr die Relativitätstheorie zu erläutern ...


----------



## Richie73 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

:-D Alles klar... naja die Strafanzeige an die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt ist eben raus. 

Gruss


----------



## Zischel (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Bin mal gespannt, wir sind ja auch my download auf den Leim gegangen. Sollten bis 25.01 zahlen. Was wir nicht gemacht haben, dank diesem Forum hier... :-D
Gruß Zischel


----------



## ferromat (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo, gehöre ebenso seit 19.12.2009 zur "Premium Content" Familie. Habe bisher natürlich nicht bezahlt und ebenso Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs erstattet.
Auf eine Anfrage bei der Bank (Sparkasse Hohenheim) erhielt ich heute folgende Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Informationen vom 25.01.2010. 
Die Geschäftspraktiken der Premium Content GmbH sind uns bekannt. 
Daher haben wir das Konto bereits gekündigt. Aufgrund der laufenden Kündigungsfrist müssen wir es noch bis Ende Februar weiterführen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

*XXXX*
Recht        
Telefon  09287 XXXX 
Telefax  09287 XXXX 
E-Mail    [..]@sparkasse-hochfranken.de
*Sparkasse Hochfranken*
Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts
Handelsniederlassung: Selb
HR: AG Hof HRA 3550 

Endlich mal eine "Good bank". Langsam gehen den Abzockkern hoffentlich die Banken aus.

Gruß
ferromat


----------



## Zischel (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



ferromat schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_



Na das ist ja mal wirklich cool !!! Ginge das nicht auch bei der Bank von My Download.de ? Bestimmt, oder?


----------



## ferromat (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Zischel schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal wirklich cool !!! Ginge das nicht auch bei der Bank von My Download.de ? Bestimmt, oder?


 
PREMIUM CONTENT und MY-DOWNLOADS.de sind die delben Abzocker.


----------



## Zischel (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



ferromat schrieb:


> PREMIUM CONTENT und MY-DOWNLOADS.de sind die delben Abzocker.




aha, woher weißt Du das denn...? Neugierig bin....


----------



## ferromat (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Zischel schrieb:


> aha, woher weißt Du das denn...? Neugierig bin....


 Steht auf meiner Zahlungserinnerung drauf.
"PREMIUM CONTENT GmbH darunter
MY-DOWNLOADS.DE"
Geschäftsführer: Villiam Adamca


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



ferromat schrieb:


> Steht auf meiner Zahlungserinnerung drauf.
> "PREMIUM CONTENT GmbH darunter
> MY-DOWNLOADS.DE"
> Geschäftsführer: Villiam Adamca


Diese ganzen Projekte wurden vom Frankfurter Kreisel initiiert und ins Netz gestellt.
Es dürfte sich um mehrere Dutzend derartiger Projekte handeln! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Skylamia (29 Januar 2010)

*online content, die internet abzocke!*

Hallo!!
  Ich bin letztes Jahr leider auf die [...]masche von Online Content Ltd reingefallen und war obendrein, leider leider, sehr blöd und habe das Geld überwiesen. Erst im Nachhinein habe ich von Freunden erfahren dass ich auf einen ganz billigen Trick reingefallen bin. War danach bei meiner Bank und habe versucht die Überweisung rückgängig zu machen, vergebens. Das Geld war weg. Nun meine Frage:
  Der Vertrag läuft 2 Jahre, und jetzt habe ich wieder ein Schreiben erhalten in dem ich für das zweite Jahr zur Kasse gebeten werde. Kann ich denen den Musterbrief zuschicken?? Obgleich ich gezahlt habe? Entspricht das nicht einem Schuldeingeständnis?
  Ich wäre euch allen sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir in dieser Situation weiterhelfen könnt. Habe bislang jede Menge negatives dazu gelesen und alle raten davon ab zu zahlen, keiner hat wiederum meine Situation mit einer bereits getätigten Zahlung.
  Was soll ich tun? 

  Zahlen? Abwarten? Musterbrief?
  Vielen lieben Dank vorab!
  Anna-Lena

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]/i]_


----------



## Skylamia (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo nochmals!

Mir wurde auf diversen Seiten empfohlen mich hier anzumelden um rechtlichen Beistand/Rat einzuholen. Ich hoffe dass mir jemand, insbesondere bei meiner nicht gerade gewöhnlichen Situation, weiterhelfen kann.

Weiss nicht wie ich vorgehen soll. Vielen lieben Dank vorab!

Anna-Lena


----------



## bernhard (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Zahlungserpressung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben ist ein Massenphänomen. Hier lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Skylamia (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Vielen Dank!

Wie genau soll ich jetzt nun vorgehen, soll ich den Musterbrief abschicken? Oder benötige ich ein anderes Schreiben, immerhin habe ich ja bereits eine Rechnung beglichen. Oder ist das Jacke wie Hose?

Anna-Lena


----------



## bernhard (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Erfahrungegemäß ist es sinnvoller, der nächsten Parkuhr die Relativitätstheorie zu erläutern, als merkbefreiten Mahndrohschreibern Briefe zu schicken, die diese schon tausendfach erhalten haben.


----------



## Skylamia (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Schön gesagt 

Also im Klartext, gar nicht reagieren?? Ich würd mir nen Brief mit Einschreiben und Rückschein ersparen, aber auf Nummer sicher gehen sollte ich vielleicht doch, oder nicht?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Rechtsberatung dürfen wir hier am Einzelfall nicht erteilen. (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz)

Das bedeutet: wir dürfen konkrete Anfragen im Sinne von "soll ich jetzt..." nicht mit einer konkreten Handlungsanweisung beantworten.

Wir dürfen hier aber unsere Erfahrungsberichte aus 4 Jahren Beobachtung der Abzockerszene darstellen. Und die lautet ganz glasklar: wer auf blödsinnige Mahnschreiben (auch von Inkassobüros und Rechtsanwälten) bei Webseiten-Abzocke nicht reagiert und auch nicht zahlt, der kann sein Geld behalten. Es wird zu 99,9999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals geklagt. Selbst wenn: auch dann gibt es 1001 Möglichkeiten.

Auch die Verbraucherzentrale sagt:
InternetText


> Die Behauptungen der Firmen und die rechtlichen Ausführungen sind falsch und irreführend.
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!



Wer ein Widerspruchsschreiben schickt, kriegt auch nicht weniger von den dämlichen Mahnungen. Manchmal sogar noch 1 oder 2 mehr.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*



FAKT schrieb:


> Darf man mit einer AGB willkürlich das allgemein gültige legitime Widerrufsrecht außer Kraft setzen, oder den Versuch machen dieses Gesetz des Widerrufsrechts zu kippen?



Nein. Das ist unlauterer Wettbewerb. Und zivilrechtlich wird die betreffende Klausel dann nicht Vertragsbestandteil. Das Widerrufsrecht kann niemals durch irgendwelche AGB außer Kraft gesetzt werden.

Recht gern wird dies z.B. versucht, indem auf § 312d BGB in der alten Fassung, gültig vor dem 04.08.09, hingewiesen wird.

Alte und neue Fassung des § 312d BGB kann man hier vergleichen:
Fassung  312d BGB vom 04.08.2009

Bei my-downloads.de beziehen sie sich immerhin auf die jetzt gültige Fassung. Wäre nett, wenn sie das Widerrufsrecht dann auch respektieren würden.


----------



## Zischel (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

So heute dieses Mail, im Prinzip stimmt das was die schreiben. Wir hatten die Widerrufserklärung im Postfach.Und hatte diese 4 Wochen nichts gemacht. Da stand natürlich nichts drin über die Kosten....:roll:




> _ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau ........,
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Zischel schrieb:


> Da stand natürlich nichts drin über die Kosten....:roll:



Wenn weder in der Bestätigungsmail noch auf der Webseite sofort erkennbar auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird, dann können die mahnen, wie sie wollen. Zivilrechtlich haben sie vor Gericht keine Chance. Auch wenn nicht der Widerruf erklärt wurde.


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



> Wir hatten die Widerrufserklärung im Postfach


Mag sein, aber seit wann startet das schon die Widerrufsfrist? Google mal nach den Stichwörtern "Pepetuierung + Widerruf".


----------



## Zischel (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn weder in der Bestätigungsmail noch auf der Webseite sofort erkennbar auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird, dann können die mahnen, wie sie wollen. Zivilrechtlich haben sie vor Gericht keine Chance. Auch wenn nicht der Widerruf erklärt wurde.




Ne also in der Mail die reinkam, gleich nachdem sich mein Mann registriert hatte, war kein Hinweiß auf irgendwelche Kosten. Erst nach 4 Wochen (ziemlich dreist oder?) nachdem anscheinend die Frist auf Widerruf vorbei war, schicken die uns eine Rechnung.
Hab heute mal die Sparkasse angeschrieben, bei denen PremiumContent Kunde ist, mal sehen...
Gruß Zischel


----------



## dvill (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Mahnung von My-Downloads.de - Seite 53 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Leider war uns bei Kontoeröffnung für die DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH nicht bekannt, dass diese Forderungen der Fa. Premium Content GmbH einzieht, die anscheinend unberechtigt sind und so genannte „Internetabzocke“ zur Grundlage haben.
> 
> Nach Prüfung Ihrer Hinweise sowie Informationen, die wir auch bereits von etlichen anderen Betroffenen erhielten, haben wir nunmehr Maßnahmen eingeleitet, um die Geschäftsbeziehung schnellstmöglich zu beenden.


----------



## Farosi (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch bei my-downloads.de in die Abfalle getappt. Zuerst habe ich eine Rechnung per Mail bekommen, habe dann einen Brief an die geschrieben, das ich nichts bezahlen werde usw. - habe den Brief aber bis jetzt noch nicht weggeschickt. Vor ein paar Tagen kam dann die erste Mahnung. 

Ihr schreibt was von einer Bestätigungsmail. Was steht den da drin? Ich habe eine solche nie bekommen, sonst hätte ich natürlich sofort reagiert.

Liebe Grüße
Farosi


----------



## Zischel (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Farosi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ihr schreibt was von einer Bestätigungsmail. Was steht den da drin? Ich habe eine solche nie bekommen, sonst hätte ich natürlich sofort reagiert.
> 
> ...



Da stand drinn_



> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr...........
> 
> herzlich willkommen bei my-downloads.de  !
> 
> ...


Da mein Mann sich wirklich mit allen Daten registiert hatte, stand auch unsere volle Anschrift usw. da.

Aber nichts von irgendwelchen Kosten. Angehängt war auch eine Widerrufsbelehrung.


----------



## Zischel (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



ferromat schrieb:


> Hallo, gehöre ebenso seit 19.12.2009 zur "Premium Content" Familie. .....



So ein Mail bekam ich auch gerade, da ich die betreffende Sparkasse ebenso angeschrieben habe,

Konto Premium Content GmbH



> Sehr geehrte Frau ...............,





> vielen Dank für Ihre Informationen vom  29.01.2010.
> Die Geschäftspraktiken der Premium Content GmbH sind  uns bekannt.
> Daher haben wir das Konto bereits gekündigt. Aufgrund  der laufenden Kündigungsfrist müssen wir es noch bis Ende Februar  weiterführen.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



Na dann..............


----------



## abheftenundweg (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich hatte auch vor kurzem eine unberechtigte Mahnung von Premium Content GmbH bekommen. Hab dann mit Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale widersprochen sowie die Staatsanwaltschaft und die Bank von Premium Content informiert.
  Heute kam dann per Mail eine weitere Mahnung, versandt von RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement. Hatten wohl einen Fehler in meiner Adresse, so dass die Post zurückkam.
  Hab dann heute dieser Gesellschaft folgendes geschrieben:
  "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
  hier meine Postanschrift (die hatte ich Ihrer Mandantin bereits mitgeteilt) zwecks Mahngescheid bzw. Gerichtsverfahren: xxx Ich denke, eine baldige gerichtliche Klärung der Angelegenheit wäre auch für die Öffentlichkeit von Interesse. Eine Rechung ist mir von Ihrer Mandantin nie zugegangen, ledigliche eine Mahnung bisher - diese habe ich aber auch gleich an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet.
  Über Ihr heutiges Schreiben werde ich an die Staatsanwaltschaft München mit der Bitte um Prüfung, ob der Tatbestand der Beihilfe zum Betrug erfüllt ist, sowie an die Rechtsanswaltskammer weiterleiten.
  Grüße auch an Ihre Mandantin, die ich dann sicher bald vor Gericht kennenlernen werde Schöne Grüße
  xx
    PS: Oder ist Ihre Mandantin bereits Inhaftiert, da sie nun über Sie schreiben läßt?"
  Ich werde auch die Sparkasse Rosenheim-Bad Aibling informieren, auf deren Konto ich überweisen soll.


----------



## Farosi (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

oh wei, da sind aber viele in diese Falle getappt. Klar, manche überweisen bestimmt weil sie Angst kriegen - genau da drauf lauern die.

Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, warum Ihr die Bank informiert habt. Was bewirkt das? Sollte ich das vielleicht auch tun?

Liebe Grüße
Farosi


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Farosi schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, warum Ihr die Bank informiert habt. Was bewirkt das? Sollte ich das vielleicht auch tun?


unbedingt:
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## abheftenundweg (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Bitte unbedingt die Bank, auf die überwiesen werden soll, informieren.
Banken sind häufig nicht bereit, mit solchen Leuten Geshäfte zu machen (schädigt das Ansehen der Bank) - leider wissen sie oft bei Kontoeröffnung nicht, was abgehen soll.
Vgl. dazu eine Kontenkündigung der Stadtsparkasse München : Pressemitteilung vom 13.05.2009 - Stadtsparkasse München


----------



## ferromat (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,
habe heute die "Letzte Mahnung" von den "Banditen" von Premium Content erhalten. Lasse mich jedoch nicht durch irgendwelche obskuren Gerichtsurteile, welche mit aufgeführt sind, einschüchtern. Immer schön stur bleiben!!
Zusätzlich zu meiner Beschwerde, welche ich an die Bank gerichtet habe, habe ich über DENIC eine Internetseite empfohlen bekommen, wo eine Beschwerde auch nicht verkehrt ist. (www.naiin.org)
"Die DENIC registriert lediglich Domains und ist für die Inhalte von Websites nicht verantwortlich. Sofern Sie eine Website entdecken, deren Inhalt Ihnen als rechtswidrig erscheint, sollten Sie sich daher nicht an die DENIC wenden, sondern an die Polizei, die Staatsanwaltschaft oder auch an die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Multimediadienste-Anbieter. Zwei der sich mit diesem Thema befassenden Webseiten lauten:

http://www.fsm.de/ 
http://www.naiin.org

Also schickt Eure Beschwerden zusätzlich zu dieser freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle. Je mehr Beschwerden gegen "My-Downloads.de" dort eingehen, desto dünner wird deren Luft.

Gruß ferromat


----------



## Zischel (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke schön! Hab ich gerade gemacht! Gruß Zischel


----------



## ferromat (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Da die Emails an [email protected] wegen "Unerreichbarkeit des Servers" wieder zurückkommen, hiermal die Emailadresse unter der die Freunde von My-Downloads.de zu erreichen sind:

[email protected]

Gruß
ferromat


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



ferromat schrieb:


> hiermal die Emailadresse unter der die Freunde von My-Downloads.de zu erreichen sind:


Und wozu soll das gut sein?  Unterhaltung mit ner Straßenlaterne ist sinnvoller.


----------



## Flo81 (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo, ich mal wieder 

bin in lvl 3 aufgestiegen: heute letzte mahnung erhalten incl. drohung mit inkasso - schufa - usw

neue Bank: Sparkasse hochfranken

vorher Sparkasse Darmstadt - da sind sie ja zum 31.01.10 rausgeflogen :scherzkeks:

ist denn sparkasse nicht Sparkasse? reden die nicht miteinander:wall: von wegen: hey premium content nehmen wir nicht mehr als kunden...in keiner Sparkasse!

das wär dann wieder ein neuer arbeitsplatz: komunikationsmanager der Sparkassengemeinschaft! (dafür würd ich meine Stelle als kaminkehrer aufgeben) 

Für infos - mehrwissen bin ich immer sehr Dankbar

bis zum ersten Inkassobrief euer Flo


----------



## Zischel (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Bei der Sparkasse Hochfranken fliegen zum Ende des Monats doch auch raus. Habe ich per Mail von der Bank erfahren...


----------



## Farosi (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Zischel schrieb:


> Bei der Sparkasse Hochfranken fliegen zum Ende des Monats doch auch raus. Habe ich per Mail von der Bank erfahren...



Ich habe heute auch eine Mail von der Bank bekommen, inder steht das die dort Ende des Monats rausfliegen. 

Grüße von Farosi


----------



## Recht (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

hallo,habe nach langem suchen im internet einen bericht gelesen,indem stand dass unsere "lieblingsfirma" von staatsanwaltschaft gezwungen wurde sämtliche einnahmen offenzulegen und an staatskasse zu zahlen.

1. dann wurde es doch als betrug gewertet?kann das auch im nachhinein trotz vieler einstellungen sein?

2. wieso um alles in der welt an die staatskasse?wieso nicht an uns geschädigten?


ich werd auch nicht schlau aus dem ganzen...


----------



## Schiebedach (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Ist doch ganz einfach:
1. Wer zuerst kommt, ma(h)lt zuerst.
2. Auch ohne rechtskräftiges Urteil hat der Staat das Recht, mithilfe  eines Verwaltungsaktes sein "Recht" durchzusetzen.
3. Dem Geschädigten verbleibt aber das Recht, gegen den (nunmehr mittelosen) Schädiger auf dem Zivilrechtsweg vorzugehen und sein Geld zurückzuverlangen. Die hierzu nutwendigen Kosten für Rechtsanwalt und Gerichtskostenvorschuß hat selbstverständlich der Geschädigte vorzustrecken -ist doch wohl logisch, ODER?-
3a Hinweis: Freundliche Anfrage bei den meist nicht Deutsch sprechenden Herren aus der ehemaligen UdSSR um "tatkräftige Hilfe" sind bei uns verboten und werden von der Staatsanwaltschaft unverzüglich geahndet und zwar schneller als bei Betrügern.
4. I.ü. ist das seit dem Mittelalter so und so wird es auch bleiben.
Basta.
5. Wie sagte doch mal ein Innenminister unter Adenauer: "Man kann das Grundgesetz ja nicht immer unter dem Arm tragen".

Mit der gebotenen Ironie und teilweise satirisch gemeint
Schiebedach


----------



## ferromat (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



Recht schrieb:


> hallo,habe nach langem suchen im internet einen bericht gelesen,indem stand dass unsere "lieblingsfirma" von staatsanwaltschaft gezwungen wurde sämtliche einnahmen offenzulegen und an staatskasse zu zahlen.


 
Hallo, hast Du da nähere Informationen?
Würde mich brennend interessieren, nachdem ich heute eine "Letzte Mahnung" mit Überweisungsschein, für ein Bankkonto welches diesen Monat zwangsweise geschlossen wird, erhalten habe.

Gruß
ferromat


----------



## Recht (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

*Internetanbieter Online Service Ltd. muss Gewinn offenlegen*



 

 

 Abzocker *Geschrieben von Rechtsanwalt Frank Weiß *   Montag, 27. Oktober 2008 Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) hat beim juristischen Kampf gegen Kostenfallen im Internet einen Etappensieg errungen. Der Internetanbieter Online Service Ltd. muss die Gewinne offenlegen, die er mit so genannten Kostenfallen erzielt hat. Dies entschied jetzt das Landgericht Hanau. Bestätigt die Berufungsinstanz die Urteile, ließe sich gerichtlich durchsetzen, dass die Gewinne zugunsten der Staatskasse eingezogen werden. Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband versucht mit den Verfahren dem Internetanbieter seinen nach Auffassung der Verbraucherschützer zu Unrecht erzielten Gewinn zu entziehen. Der Grundstein hierzu sei mit den aktuellen Urteilen gelegt. 


www.ratgeberrecht.eu/abzocker.html/index.php

^^^^^
einfach mal "content services ltd müssen einnahmen offenlegen" bei google eingeben,gibt dazu mehrere stellungnahmen usw.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Naja, ein bisschen länger her ist diese Meldung nun ja schon. Das war damals hier auch in den Neuigkeiten: Urteil: Online Service Ltd. muss Gewinne aus Kostenfallen offenlegen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de und dikutiert wurde das auch: 





A John schrieb:


> Mal gespannt, ob das rechtskräftig wird und wenn ja, wie schnell die Online Service Ltd dann von der Bildfläche verschwindet. :roll:


..nur passiert ist eigentlich gar nichts, außer dass es etwa ein viertel Jahr später mal so richtig krachte und sich der Anbieter daraufhin mit seinen Gefolgschaften neu sortieren und mit besseren Strategien und Technologien ausstatten konnte. Heute ist dieser Frankfurter Kreisel in seiner Rodgauer Burg schwerer einzunehmen, denn je!

Wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht nachbessert, werden die Verbraucher diese Problematik noch ziemlich lange aushalten müssen.


----------



## backes (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo an alle,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.

Wir haben heute Post bekommen mit dem Titel "Letzte Mahnung" von Premium Content mit der Adresse meines Mannes Kundennr. us.w. 
Das wir einen Jahresbeitrag von 96,- zu zahlen hätten für den Zeitraum vom 12.12.2009 bis 12.12.2010.
Desweiteren hätten sie schon am 04.01. eine Zahlungserinnerung geschickt und noch mal am 19.01. und jetzt wollen die inclusive Mahnungsgebühr 101,- € haben.
Sollte dies nicht bezahlt werden droht man uns mit Rechtsanwalt und neg. Schufa-Eintrag.

Mein Mann ist aber ganz sicher der Meinung das er dort nichts angeklickt hat.

Müssen wir das dennoch bez? und dann schriftlich kündigen obwohl mein Mann sicher ist dort nicht angeklickt zu haben?

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Farosi (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

In diesem Thread findst Du alle Anworten auf Deine Fragen.

Grüße von Farosi


----------



## backes (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Farosi,.

nur mit dem Unterschied das ich hier bisher immer nur von E-Mail´s gelesen habe. Wir haben es aber per Post bekommen.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



backes schrieb:


> Wir haben es aber per Post bekommen.


Es ist völlig  wurscht ob der Mahndrohmüll per Email oder auf Papier kommt
Der Unterschied liegt nur in der Entsorgung. Emailmahndrohmüll im Spamfilter 
Mahndrohmüll auf Papier in den grünen/blauen Wertstoffcontainer oder zum Kaminanzünden.

Ihr solltet aufhören diesen Schwachsinn ernst zu nehmen


----------



## Wembley (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



backes schrieb:


> Hallo Farosi,.
> 
> nur mit dem Unterschied das ich hier bisher immer nur von E-Mail´s gelesen habe. Wir haben es aber per Post bekommen.


Dies macht doch keinen Unterschied. Deswegen wird deren Ansinnen nicht rechtmäßiger.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



backes schrieb:


> Wir haben es aber per Post bekommen.


Na und? Ich habe den Mist seinerzeit auch per Post bekommen - sogar acht Mal!
Und nun ist bereits seit September 2005 himmlische Ruhe! 

Eine unberechtigte Forderung wird nicht dadurch bereits zu einer berechtigten Forderung, dass der gesabberte Inkassobutzen-Unsinn per Post statt per Mail eintrudelt.


----------



## goofy1328 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Servus ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass einfach nicht drauf reagieren meinte auch die Verbraucherzentrale in München. Und wenns zu bunt wird zur einfach zur Polizei gehn und und eine anzeige wegen versuchtem Betrug machen. 

Ich habe zwei E-mailadressen wo ich auf beiden von My-Downlaods zwei Rechnungen mit unterschiedlichen Kundennummern Bekommen jeweils Über 96 Euro. Werd nicht drauf reagieren ebenso wie bei Opendownloads.des war etwa vor einem Jahr und bis jetzt Kan nichts mehr. 

Einfach ignorieren mein Rat.

Liebe grüße an alle die den selben scheiß haben wegen der dummen Firma.

Gerhard


----------



## ferromat (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,
habe inzwischen auch die "LETZTE MAHNUNG" in Papierform erhalten.
Lasse mich dadurch aber auch nicht einschüchtern.
Das Bankkonto wird bei der Sparkasse Hochfranken Ende des Monats aufgelöst.
Auf Rückfrage bei der Rechtsabteilung meines Providers wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass wegen so einer Abzockgeschichte noch niemals die IP-Adresse eines Users herausgegeben wurde. Dies kann nur auf höchst Richterliche Anordnung geschehen. 
Also betrachten wir die Mahnschreiben als "Faschingsscherz" des [ edit] Schwindlers.:-p

Gruß
ferromat


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de und my-download.de auf Besucherfang*



ferromat schrieb:


> Auf Rückfrage bei der Rechtsabteilung meines Providers wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass wegen so einer Abzockgeschichte noch niemals die IP-Adresse eines Users herausgegeben wurde.


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bernhard (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Der Aal wechselt die Hülle:

download-service.de


> Download-Service.de ist ein Projekt der:
> 
> Content4u GmbH
> Klostergasse 5
> ...


----------



## Zischel (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hm , versteh ich nicht. Haben die jetzt auch eine Heimarbeitagentur aufgemacht oder wie? Gruß wischel


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Geschäftsadressenservice Leipzig Geschäftsadressen Leipzig Service Geschäftsadressen


> Bei unserem Geschäftsadressenservice benutzen Sie in der Basisvariante folgenden Service:
> 
> * Adressbenutzung, Postservice, Empfangsservice und Sekretariatsservice
> * Kundenempfang
> * Firmenschild am Hauseingang und auf der Etage


Paulaner Palais Leipzig Fullservice Agentur Leipzig Full Service Agentur Fullserviceagentur


> Klostergasse 5
> 
> Das Gebäude Klostergasse 5 ist eines der schönsten spätbarocken Bürgerhäuser (mit einem Innenhof) aus der Mitte des 18. Jahrhunderts und steht als eines der wenigen erhaltenen Häuser dieser Zeit einzigartig in Leipzig da.





> Download-Service.de ist ein Projekt der:
> 
> Content4u GmbH
> Klostergasse 5
> 04109 Leipzig


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Leipziger Kreiselspatzen.....
jetzt müssen sie ihren Briefkasten nicht mehr selbst leeren - jetzt lassen sie leeren....


----------



## Werkselfe (21 Februar 2010)

*Anmeldung auf Download-Service.de*

Hi,

eine Freundin von mir hat sich auf .download-service.de  angemeldet allerdings unter Angabe von falschem Namen und Anschrift. Nun ist ihr aufgefallen dass Sie mit Anmeldung 8 Euro pro Monat zahlen muss. Die Anmeldung erfolgte heute, sie hat also noch Widerrufsrecht (14 Tage), nur wie verhält sich das bei falschen Angaben? 

Könnte man das Ganze rein theoretisch laufen lassen weil ja alle Angaben falsch sind? Oder muss man um ganz sicher zu sein einen Widerruf mit den falschen Angaben machen?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. 
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## GheTTo_m-EIER- (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Jetzt ist es doch schon langeher, dass ich die Rechnung von denen bekommen habe. Vor ein paar Tagen kam dann das hier:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> Inhalt der E-Mail in angehängtem PDF-Dokument.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement
> ...



Habe doch nochmal Panik gekriegt. Was soll ich jetzt machen


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



GheTTo_m-EIER- schrieb:


> Habe doch nochmal Panik gekriegt.


Warum?  Nur weil die berüchtigte Anwältin den  bis zum Erbrechen bekannten Drohmüll verschickt hat? 
Anwälte insbesondere diese Dame sind  nichts als bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sondervollmacht. 
Sie pupsen seit vier Jahren immer wieder denselben Güllegestank  ohne  jemals Ernst zu machen. 



GheTTo_m-EIER- schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen


Gemütlich Tee/Kaffe trinken, Spazieren gehen (Wenn es das Wetter zuläßt) . ins  Kino gehn usw.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Die BLZ 71150000  gehört zur Sparkasse  Rosenheim-Bad Aibling	
https://www.spk-ro-aib.de/module/kontakt/kontakt_rufnummern/index.php

Um den Geldfluss zu stören, empfiehlt es sich folgendes Schreiben an die Sparkasse zu richten:
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

M.W. hat auch die Sparkasse Rosenheim bereits die Kontoverbindung gekündigt.


----------



## GheTTo_m-EIER- (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

ok dann lach ich die also aus :-D


----------



## blacky18 (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Habe gerade eine Mail als Info bekommen, hier ein Auszug:



> Staatsanwaltschaft will Verfahren gegen Ober-Röder Internet-Dienstleister
> trotz 600 Anzeigen einstellen
> Nicht jede Abo-Falle ist  Betrug
> 
> ...


mehr unter 
Staatsanwaltschaft will Verfahren gegen Ober-Röder Internet-Dienstleister trotz 600 Anzeigen einstellen - Rödermark - Lokalmeldungen - Lokales - op-online.de

Da macht man sich die Mühe und zeigt einen Betrug an und was passiert,
diesen [ edit]  wird anscheinend freie Hand gegeben, oder wie kann man das sonst noch sehen?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Da macht man sich die Mühe und zeigt einen Betrug an und was passiert,
> diesen [ edit]  wird anscheinend freie Hand gegeben, oder wie kann man das sonst noch sehen?



>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html

Noch irgendwelche Fragen?


----------



## ferromat (11 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Unsere Staatsanwälte sind nicht besser als unsere Banker.

Armes Deutschland, die Kleinen hängt man, die Großen werden für Ihren Betrug auch noch belohnt.


----------



## compbetr (26 März 2010)

*Bekannte Abzockseite?*

Hallo,
dass es mir passiert, hätte ich nie gedacht.
Die Seite   my-downloads.de   hat mir schon die zweite Mahnung per Email geschickt.
Ich bin mir nicht bewußt,dort etwas angeklickt zu haben.
Woher sie meine Emailadresse, ja auch postaliche Adresse haben, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Ich befolge die Ratschläge von Start: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 
Habe schon per Email Einspruch abgeschickt und gesagt, sie sollen aufgeben.
Antwort: sie bestehen auf die Forderung (für 2 Jahre je 96 Euro)
Sollte der Mahnbescheid kommen, werde ich gleich widersprechen.
Hoffentlich hat comupterbetrug Recht und diese Leute geben nach längerer Zeit auf.
Die ganze Ausdruckweise der Email sieht sehr nach Abzockseite aus.
Frage:
Ist my-downloads.de  bereits als Abzockseite bekannt?
Danke


----------



## peter999 (26 März 2010)

*AW: Bekannte Abzockseite?*

In der 2., blau unterlegten Zeile von oben jibbet een  janz dolle Sach:  suchet, so werdet ihr finden!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



compbetr schrieb:


> Ist my-downloads.de  bereits als Abzockseite bekannt?



ja.....


----------



## dvill (29 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



> IV. Bilanzgewinn  	527.903,52


Die Geschäfte lohnen sich für die RA Office GmbH im ebundesanzeiger.de.


----------



## blacky18 (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Nun das sieht anscheinend die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt anders, denn die sehen all die Argumente nicht so und haben alles als rechtmäßig und richtg erklärt und das Verfahren eingestellt, das hat mir wenigstens die Staatsanwaltschaft Trier so mitgeteilt. Also alles ist rechtes verlaufen bei dieser Firma.:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Nun das *sieht* anscheinend die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt anders,


Stas *sehen * Aboabzockfallen grundsätzlich anders als Zivilgerichte.
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html

Die Persilscheine der Stas sind aber dennoch kein   Grund zu zahlen oder zahlen zu müssen,
  da sie nichts über die zivilrechtlichen Bedingungen aussagen. 

Hier lüftet sich sogar  etwas der Schatten, der über den Pupillen der Stas liegt
und sie  weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass ihre Persilscheine nichts mit diesen 
 ( angeblichen) Ansprüchen zu tun haben. Es ist halt ( nach ihrem Verständnis ) nur 
kein Betrug, wenn man millionenfach ungerechtfertigte Rechnungen  und  
Mahndrohmüllschreiben verschickt .


----------



## Farosi (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Nun das sieht anscheinend die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt anders, denn die sehen all die Argumente nicht so und haben alles als rechtmäßig und richtg erklärt und das Verfahren eingestellt, das hat mir wenigstens die Staatsanwaltschaft Trier so mitgeteilt. Also alles ist rechtes verlaufen bei dieser Firma.:wall::wall::wall:




Heißt das jetzt, dass das Rechtens ist was die da treiben und man letztendlich doch zahlen muss. Bin gerade ein bisschen irritiert.

Grüße von Farosi


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Farosi schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt, dass das Rechtens ist was die da treiben und man letztendlich doch zahlen muss.


Lies  mein  Posting vor deinem. 

 Staatsanwälte beschäftigen sich mit strafbaren Handlungen aber nicht mit zivilrechtlichen
 Forderungen, wovon sie berufsbedingt auch keine Ahnung zu haben brauchen .

Zivilrecht hat nichts  mit Strafrecht zu tun. Das eine hat mit dem anderen absolut  nichts   zu tun.
Für den normalen Verbraucher  sicherlich schwer zu verstehen...


----------



## Farosi (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Staatsanwälte beschäftigen sich mit strafbaren Handlungen aber nicht mit zivilrechtlichen
> Forderungen, wovon sie berufsbedingt auch keine Ahnung zu haben brauchen .
> 
> Zivilrecht hat nichts  mit Strafrecht zu tun. Das eine hat mit dem anderen absolut  nichts   zu tun.
> Für den normalen Verbraucher  sicherlich schwer zu verstehen...



Danke für Deine schnelle Info. Dachte schon, jetzt sind die damit durchgekommen und ich muss doch zahlen.

Gruß Farosi


----------



## blacky18 (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon bekannt ist, hier ein Ausschnitt:




> AG Marburg (81 C 981/09 (81) Das Locken von Kunden mit  kostenlosem
> Download in ein Abonnementverhältnis stellt einen Betrug  dar.
> (hier:Internetportal [noparse]www.opendownload.de[/noparse])
> 
> ...


Der Volltext ist hier zu finden

Hessenrecht Landesrechtsprechungsdatenbank Entscheidungen der hessischen Gerichte AG Marburg | 91 C 981/09 | Urteil | Langtext vorhanden

viele Grüße


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



blacky18 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon bekannt ist,


Ist es: Gericht: opendownload.de täuscht Internet-Nutzer: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Hat leider nur geringe Bedeutung. Es handelt sich um ein einzelnes Zivilurteil, das keine 
Grundsatzbedeutung   hat, im Gegensatz zu den ekstatischen Jubelrufen in manchen Foren
 und  TV-Sendungen.

Das Kernproblem Inkassostalking wird dabei  nicht mal im Ansatz berührt
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-22.html#post313198


----------



## Leopold (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Die letzte mahnung war von einem Berliner Inkasso - habe dank der Hilfe hier nicht reagiert.

Kommt da noch was?


----------



## carl friedrich (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Bei mir liegt es jetzt genau ein Jahr zurück, dass ich die erste Rechnung bekommen habe. 
Ermutigt durch dieses Forum, habe ich einfach nicht auf die ganzen Mahnungen und das Schreiben der Inkassofirma reagiert. Seit einem Dreivierteljahr geben sie Ruhe.


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Abläufe sind bei allen Einschüchterungsfallenbetreibern seit vielen Jahren in allen Fällen gleich: Mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben soll überflüssige Zahlungsangst erpresst werden.

Wer einfach nichts macht und den Mahndrohmüll in die Tonne kloppt, kommt bestens klar.

Es passiert niemals mehr als der übliche Mahndrohmüll. Die Drohungen sind keine. Nichts davon tritt wirklich ein.

Die üblichen Empfehlungen anderer Stellen zu Beweissicherungen oder Widerspruchsschreiben sind überflüssig und ärgerlich.


----------



## Andrea Horst (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe alle Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt geschickt. Dort gibt es schon ein Aktenzeichen dazu, d.h. die Sache wird gerichtlich verfolgt. Ich kann jeden, der von mydownload .de belästigt wird, nur dazu ermutigen! Seit dem habe ich Ruhe!
Also sich nichts gefallen lassen und sich wehren und falls irgendwo anders noch krumme Sachen laufen- anzeigen!
Noch mals Danke an alle , die mich hier unterstützt haben und mir gute Tipps gaben! Dieses Forum ist wirklich empfehlenswert! Gerade für mich als PC-Neuling!


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Andrea Horst schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt geschickt. Dort gibt es schon ein Aktenzeichen dazu, d.h. die Sache wird gerichtlich verfolgt


Das ist nicht richtig. Ein AZ  der Staatsanwaltschaft  hat, solange keine  Anklage erhoben wird, 
nur eine  interne Aktenordnerbedeutung.

Bisher hat die  Sta DA , soweit mir bekannt, in fünf Jahren und  trotz tausender Anzeigen
 nicht einmal Anklage in Sachen Nutzlosabzocke erhoben.
Solange dies so ist, bekommt es kein Richter zu sehen, geschweige denn zur Beurteilung vorgelegt

Auch die Persilscheine werden in eigener Regie  ohne Gerichte zu behelligen ausgestellt 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Andrea Horst schrieb:


> Seit dem habe ich Ruhe


Ruhe kehrt von selbst ein.

Wenn das Mahndrohkasperl die Rute gezeigt hat und wenn das böse Krokodil mit den gefährlichen Zähnen im Maul auf der Bühne war, ist Schluss im Theater und die anderen "Kunden" kommen dran.


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Italiener haben eigentlich mehr Erfahrung mit mafiösen Strukturen:

http://translate.google.de/translat...=http://easy-download.info/revoke&sl=it&tl=de
http://translate.googleusercontent....gle.de&usg=ALkJrhgbmlbuswehhZ66-KDeUWFZ2xFOXw

Ob das funktionieren wird? Die Fäustle-Bande hatte mal die Expansion nach Spanien probiert, aber nur ganz kurz.


----------



## pseudonet (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

hallo,

mein sohn 15 jahre, bekommt nun schon die 3. mahn-email unter androhung die sache der rechtsabteilung weiterzugeben.
vor etwa 4 wochen, da war er 14, hat er die seite _"mein erstes mal"_ oder so ähnlich angeklickt und sich unter seiner email adresse dort angemeldet,
da ich weiß das er in seinem alter nur begingt geschäftsfähig ist,
war ich zwar darüber verärgert, wohl mehr darüber, dass er solche seiten unter eingabe seiner daten besucht, aber durch die gesetzeslage machte ich mir keine großen gedanken.
nun kam der 3. mahnbescheid, ich habe auch diesmal nicht geantwortet,
bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich nicht evtl. doch, mit den hinweis des alters und der bedingten geschäftsfähigkeit, anworten soll.

nachdem ich den ein oder anderen beitrag hier im forum gelesen habe, 
ist es besser garnicht zu antworten,

ist das verhalten so richtig??

vielen herzlichen dank,

pseudonet

der vater


----------



## bernhard (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Sorry, da kommt kein Mahnbescheid, da kommt Mahndrohmüll. Wer so viel Mahndrohmüll schickt, ist vom Wert der Forderung selbst nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



pseudonet schrieb:


> mein sohn 15 jahre, bekommt nun schon die 3. mahn-email unter androhung die sache der rechtsabteilung weiterzugeben.
> vor etwa 4 wochen, da war er 14, hat er die seite _"mein erstes mal"_ oder so ähnlich angeklickt


Och ja, dieser Betreiber ist bekannt wie der sprichwörtliche "bunte Hund" 
Er hat noch mehrere Sachen am Laufen, die auf ähnliche Art und Weise Kinder und Jugendliche abzocken sollen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-mal-net-zielt-direkt-auf-minderjaehrige.html
http://www.google.de/search?hl=&q="...=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3GGLL_de___DE377&ie=UTF-8

Das muss man nicht so ernst nehmen!


----------



## pseudonet (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Och ja, dieser Betreiber ist bekannt wie der sprichwörtliche "bunte Hund"
> Er hat noch mehrere Sachen am Laufen, die auf ähnliche Art und Weise Kinder und Jugendliche abzocken sollen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-mal-net-zielt-direkt-auf-minderjaehrige.html
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=&q="...=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3GGLL_de___DE377&ie=UTF-8
> ...




Hallo,

erstmal vielen dank für die schnelle antwort,
jedoch weiß ich nun immer noch nicht ob ich nun auf diese emails antworten 
oder ob ich diese ignoriere soll


vielen dank im voraus
lg
pseudonet


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Dann les doch mal das: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Das gilt ausdrücklich genauso für E-Mails.


----------



## pseudonet (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Heiko schrieb:


> Dann les doch mal das: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> Das gilt ausdrücklich genauso für E-Mails.




hallo,

na das nenn ich mal ne promte antwort, vielen dank dafür

hat mir schon sehr geholfen

lg
pseudonet


----------



## technofreak (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Sollte übrigens tatsächlich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudeln, wie es auf der 
Mahndrohmüllmarketingsseite dieses Nutzlosbetreibers angedroht wird, ist dies
nicht der geringste Grund zur Panik 
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Im Gegenteil, es bietet wunderbare Gelegenheit zum Gegenschlag 
>> Mahnbescheid - Antispam Wiki


> Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren
> 
> Der angebliche Schuldner, der aufgrund einer unberechtigten Forderung mit einem Mahnbescheid konfrontiert wird, hat seinerseits die Möglichkeit, die gerichtliche Klärung des Falls zu erzwingen. Das ist dann angebracht, wenn zu befürchten ist, dass nach dem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid trotzdem weiter außergerichtlich gemahnt wird, und bei eindeutig liegenden Fällen (z.B. Widerruf wurde fristgemäß ausgesprochen und nachweislich zugestellt, bzw. es ist niemals etwas bestellt worden).
> 
> Dies ist ein Trick, mit dem ein Abzocker, der den Mahnbescheid als Druckmittel benutzt, oft nicht rechnet. Der angebliche Schuldner kann den Abzocker auf diese Weise dazu zwingen, "Farbe zu bekennen" bzw. "die Hose runterzulassen" und ihn in ein streitiges Verfahren zwingen, welches der Abzocker eigentlich unbedingt vermeiden wollte.


----------



## Nelia (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Apropos gerichtliches Mahnverfahren bei My-Downloads - :scherzkeks:

heute kam ein Brief von PCS  (selbst als Absender) - weißer Umschlag, weißes Papier, steht drin in grooooßen fetten Buchstaben - Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren - ja ne is klar  Also ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid muss vom Gericht kommen - sonst hats ja nix mit Gericht zu tun und das hier is definitiv ein märchenhafter Mahnbescheid - höchstens.

Wahrscheinlich haben die das Geld nicht um ein richtiges Schreiben mit Kreuzformular  schicken zu lassen oder die vertrauen den Gerichten nicht was die Zustellzuverlässigkeit angeht - keine Ahnung. 

Liebe PCS`er: Das war heute ein ganz stinknormaler Brief der keinerlei Beachtung verdient hat. Weiterhin bin ich nicht Herr - sondern Frau. So schwierig kann es doch nicht sein. Trauriges Bild was ihr da abgebt. Macht lieber weiter so wie die letzten 7 Monate und ignoriert mich ... :sun:


----------



## Uli2222 (17 Juni 2010)

*Online Contend - wieder Mal*

Nach ca. 1 Jahr - ich hatte der Forderung dieses Nutzlosanbietres von 96 € an meine (damals) 13-jährige Tochter widersprochen wird jetzt eine erneute Drohkulisse mit Schufa-Drohung etc. aufgebaut und gleichzeitig (das ist neu) eine Ratenzahlung angeboten. Ich wollte dies hier nur zur Info mitteilen - die neue Masche: Drohung+Ratenzahlung.


----------



## carl friedrich (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Anscheinend sind sie jetzt wieder aktiv geworden. Auch ich habe heute - nachdem ein Dreivierteljahr Ruhe war - einen Brief bekommen mit dem Betreff GERICHTLICHES MAHNVERFAHREN, der wohl so wirken soll, als würde es sich bereits um das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren selbst handeln. Darin listen sie mir die entstehenden Kosten für ein solches Mahnverfahren auf und drohen mit Pfändung, einem Schufa-Eintrag usw. 

Zugleich bieten sie an, dass ich die 96 Euro  in Raten zahle. (Auf den Aufpreis für die bisherigen Mahnungen verzichten sie jetzt wieder.)

Ich bräuchte also wieder einmal ein bisschen Ermutigung und Stärkung, damit ich weiterhin meine Widerstandskräfte pflegen kann. Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten?

Gruß carl friedrich


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten?


Wie bisher auch. Ignorieren und nichts zahlen.


----------



## technofreak (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute - nachdem ein Dreivierteljahr Ruhe war - einen Brief bekommen mit dem Betreff GERICHTLICHES MAHNVERFAHREN, der wohl so wirken soll, als würde es sich bereits um das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren selbst handeln.




Wenn doch bloß mehr Verbraucher wüßten, dass die  große Drohmüllkeule Mahnbescheid bloß aus 
Pappmaché besteht >>  Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Inkassostalking mit Angst einjagen führt leider  immer noch viel zu oft zum Erfolg

PS: So sieht ein echter Mahnbescheid aus: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## willi-wolli (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hab auch den Brief erhalten. Werde mich natürlich weiterhin so verhalten wie es hier empfohlen wird. Die Briefe wandern in den Müll und ich kann mein Geld behalten. Jeder der zahlt finanziert den Bandenchefs das Luxusleben.

Wollt ihr das wirklich


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> ... einen Brief bekommen mit dem Betreff GERICHTLICHES MAHNVERFAHREN


Eng wird das erst, wenn der PÄPSTLICHE BANNSTRAHL eintrifft.

Im Ernst, die außen lesbare Beschriftung ist natürlich eine ausgemachte Sauerei und soll im privaten Umfeld einschließlich des Briefträgers die Zahlungserpressung verschärfen.

Defacto wird hier klar Nötigung eingesetzt, um Angst vor weiteren Schreiben zu erzeugen.

Es wird aber nichts ändern an der Untätigkeit unserer Behörden. Der Mülleimer löst jedes echte Problem.


----------



## dominic01 (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

hab durch goggle dieses Forum hier gefunden, da ich auch ne my-download Geschädigte bin. 
Ich hab heute auch dieses komische Drohschreiben bekommen. Es hatte mich etwas verunsichert, was ich tun soll. Doch nach dem ich hier mal gelesen habe, sind meine Zweifel wieder beseitigt. Ich werde das Schreiben zwar aufbewahren, zur Sicherheit, aber nicht drauf reagieren:roll:.


lg 
Manu


----------



## TBGuelde (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Man muss doch aber auch mal ehrlich sein.
Nun haben sie 10 Monate geschwiegen und darauf gewartet das ich zahle.
War das nicht nett?
Heute kam nun der "Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid" von ihnen.
Sie wollen sogar weniger als vor 1 Jahr haben.
Und auch Ratenzahlungen kann ich machen.
Wer mag den Brief nur veranlasst haben?
Denn eine Unterschrift, eine Briefabschließende Floskel, oder auch nur ein Datum fehlt auf dem Brief.
Da wird sich doch nicht ein Lehrling einen Scherz erlaubt haben?
Wenn die Herrschaften mit dieser Energie,  die sie an den Tag legen mal versuchen würden ihr Geld ehrlich mit Arbeit zu verdienen, würden sie bestimmt reich werden.
Ist schon ein Ding an anderer Leute Geld zu kommen.
Sachen gibts!!:-D


----------



## technofreak (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



dominic01 schrieb:


> . Ich werde das Schreiben zwar aufbewahren,


Hebst du immer Müll auf? 


dominic01 schrieb:


> . zur Sicherheit,


Zu welcher Sicherheit? Die Forderungen sind nicht durchsetzbar, 
mit oder ohne Müll im Schreibtisch 


dominic01 schrieb:


> .  aber nicht drauf reagieren


ok


----------



## Pina (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



> Nun haben sie 10 Monate geschwiegen und darauf gewartet das ich zahle.
> War das nicht nett?
> Heute kam nun der "Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid" von ihnen.


Genau wie bei mir. Letzter Brief kam im August letzten Jahres, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Schon merkwürdig, dass so viele treue Kunden der PSC am gleichen Tag den neusten Brief der Firma bekommen.

Würde mich gern in die Liste der GERICHTLICH Bedrohten einordnen. Müssen es ja nötig haben, wenn sie nach knapp einem Jahr meine alte Adresse wieder hervorkramen.

Steht eigentlich auf echten Mahnbescheiden auch groß und dick und für jeden lesbar vorn drauf, was in dem Umschlag für ein hübsches Schreiben steckt, damit es auch der Postbote mitbekommt und sich sofort als Leidensgenosse outet?

So langsam bin ich es echt leid. Musste meine Mutter am Telefon beruhigen, dass mir absolut nix passieren kann und dass ich nichts angestellt hab usw. die hat nämlich den Brief aus dem Briefkasten geholt.

Die einzige positive Sache ist, dass ich wenigstens daraus gelernt habe und vorsichtiger mit meinen Daten umgehe... besser spät als nie.


----------



## technofreak (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Pina schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich auf echten Mahnbescheiden auch groß und dick und für jeden lesbar vorn drauf, was in dem Umschlag für ein hübsches Schreiben steckt, damit es auch der Postbote mitbekommt und sich sofort als Leidensgenosse outet?


Echte Mahnbescheide stecken in einem gelben Umschlag und sehen innen so aus 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Außerdem ist ein echter  Mahnbescheid nichts  ehrenrühriges, weil jeder Idiot 
ungeprüft sowas beantragen und  für 23€  verschicken lassen kann.


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> *"Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht*."


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Kalkulation ist ganz einfach.

Wenn sich noch ein paar "Kunden" von 100 erschrecken lassen, bringt die Aktion schon einen Gewinnbetrag hervor.

Sonst sind die Forderungen komplett nix wert, jetzt kann wenigstens ein Briefkastenleerer, ein Festungsbewacher, ein Torsteher oder so seinen 3er BMW volltanken.


----------



## Leopold (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Im November war die letzte Mahnung eines Inkassobüros in Berlin. Seitdem war Ruhe.

Heute erreichte mich aber wieder ein Schreiben:



> Absender : Premium Content
> 
> ( kein Datum )
> *Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid
> ...



Frage: kann man einfach einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid formulieren ohne daß ein Gericht das beglaubigt?

VG


----------



## willi-wolli (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt,wie der Name schon sagt, IMMER vom Gericht.
 Was du bekommen hast ist eine normale Mahnung


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Frage: kann man einfach einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid formulieren ohne daß ein Gericht das beglaubigt?


Man kann jeden dummen Unfug behaupten ( wie es die  Nutzlosen seit fünf Jahren ungebremst tun) 
 und  "formulieren", aber ein echter gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid   muß beim Mahngericht ( für 23€) 
 beantragt werden und  wird vom Gericht zugestellt.

Hier wird beschrieben  wie sowas aussieht >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Wie man am Erstellungsdatum des  Thread von 200*3*  sehen kann ist der  
Drohkasperleakt "Mahnbescheid"  schon was länger auf dem Spielplan.



willi-wolli schrieb:


> Was du bekommen hast ist eine normale Mahnung


Fast richtig. Es ist Mahndrohmüll, der seine  Endlagerung in der grünen/blauen Wertstofftonne findet.


----------



## bernhard (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Heute erreichte mich aber wieder ein Schreiben


Von der Seite kommt seit Jahren ausschließlich Täuschen, Drohen und Angstmachen.

In Wirklichkeit ist das so gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz. Kinderkasperle eben.


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Auf der "offiziellen" Anmeldeseite  kommt der Hinweis "Zur Zeit ist leider keine Anmeldung möglich"

Dies ist mit Sicherheit kein Grund für verfrühten  Jubel. Erstens steht dort "zur Zeit" und zweitens werden User über Landingpages per  Googleadsensewerbung  an den "offiziellen "  Anmeldeseiten der Nutzlosanbieter vorbeigeschleust .

Hier  steht nämlich rechts  deutlich sichtbar mitten im Blickfeld  


> *Download-Infos für nur 96 EUR / Jahr Vertragslaufszeit: 2 Jahre*


und 


> Durch Drücken des Buttons "Jetzt Anmelden" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre.


 
Übereinstimmend berichten aber seit Jahren die Betroffenen, dass sie diese
 Hinweise bei der Erstanmeldung nicht zu Gesicht bekommen  haben.
Daher ist es durchaus  denkbar, dass die Falle  über Landingpages nach wie  vor aktiv ist .

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## dvill (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Brennt der Kittel? http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-24.html#post315643

Jedenfalls ist das Windei mit dem "Mahnbescheid" von langer Hand eingefädelt und wird mit Nebelkerzen und Google Bezahlwerbung unterstützt (Siehe Bild).

Leider haben viele Eiferer in vielen Foren ohne Not dem Mahnbescheidswahn das Wort geredet.

Nun fährt der abgebrochene Student hinter hessischen Festungsmauern eine reiche Ernte ein.


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Leider haben viele Eiferer in vielen Foren ohne Not dem Mahnbescheidswahn das Wort geredet.



Bis heute wird in den meisten Foren völlig sinnlose Mahnbescheidshysterie verbreitet, 
anstatt zu erklären, dass ein MB nur ein   Mahndrohmüllschreiben mit amtlichem Siegel
  für 23€ ist , der  von der Nutzlosbranche nur  extrem selten wirklich beantragt  wird. 

Sollte wirklich dieser  Fall eintreten, würde  ein simples Kreuzchen  reichen,  um dem Spuk
 ein Ende zu bereiten.
Mit diesem  tibetanischen Gebetsmühlenreim kann man sich natürlich stolz als "Rechtsgelehrter"
 präsentieren.


----------



## latinstar (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

ja hab wie fast alle vorredner auch diesen tollen lustigen brief mit groß 'gerichtliches mahnverfahren' von premium content bekommen...nach echt langer zeit...wollte den auch 'aus versehen' in den papierzerkleinerer werfen...doch da hab ich das ganze nochmal gegooglet und bin auf diesen artikel gestossen:
http://www.press1.de/ibot/db/press1.mr_1272624187.html
so nun bin ich doch wieder ein wenig verunsichert weil er ja erstens relativ aktuell ist und zweitens da von irgendwelchen neuen gerichtsurteile die rede ist...was sind das für neue urteile? weiß das jemand? oder ist dieser artikel nur wieder propaganda?
vg


----------



## willi-wolli (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



> Hierzu wurden bereits Schnittstellen entwickelt, die die elektronische Übergabe derartiger Nutzerdaten an die zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften per Knopfdruck ermöglichen


 
:auslach:


----------



## rudido (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

@ latinstar

Dieser Artikel wurde von Premium Content erstellt und ist reine Panikmache. Wie Dein Verhalten zeigt, scheint's ja sogar zu funktionieren.

Über die darin genannten Urteile habe ich seinerzeit nichts finden können.

Wie gesagt, reine Drohungen, nicht ernst nehmen und cool bleiben.


----------



## latinstar (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

ok danke erstma... dann wird der brief wohl doch ausversehen im papierzerkleinerer landen *ups*


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



latinstar schrieb:


> oder ist dieser artikel nur wieder propaganda?


Ja  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## TBGuelde (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

@ latinstar

@http://www.press1.de/ibot/db/press1.mr_1272624187.html

Ist dir vielleicht aufgefallen, das diese Seite und der Text von Download. de selbst sind??
Natürlich schreibt er da das rein.
Oder soll er denn auf seine Homepage was anderes schreiben als in seinen Briefen ?
Er will doch eigentlich gar nichts von uns.
Nur bezahlen sollen wir.
Mehr nicht.
Und da versucht man eben jeden Dreh um an anderer Leute Geld zu kommen.
Immerhin schreibt er da aber mal selbst, das er "kostenlose" Downloads gegen Gebühr vertreibt. 
"Aufbereitet " ? was will er denn in einem fremden Programm rumfummeln?
Warten wirs ab.
Hatte nach der langen Zeit schon echt Sorge gehabt. Die Briefe fehlten mir.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



latinstar schrieb:


> oder ist dieser artikel nur wieder propaganda?


Ja! Genauso ist es! Über diesen durch den Frankfurter Kreisel verfaßten und lancierten Artikel postete ich bereits an anderer Stelle: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/315479-post235.html


----------



## Kirsten_1967 (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Wir haben heute auch ein "Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" bekommen.Hatten auch lange nichts von denen gehört!

Beim ersten Blick ist mir schon anders geworden! Nach dem lesen von den Beiträgen ist mir schon wieder etwas besser!


Wenn dies ja kein "Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" ist, ist es doch eine Fälschung und diese könnte man doch auch zur Anzeige bringen, oder?(War nur so eine Idee)
Kann es sein, dass die Bankverbindung sich wieder geändert hat?


Hab aber noch eine Frage, wie lange wird vom Provaider die IP-Adresse gespeichert?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Kirsten_1967 schrieb:


> Wenn dies ja kein "Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" ist, ist es doch eine Fälschung und diese könnte man doch auch zur Anzeige bringen, oder?


Nö, sowas wird  im *deutschen* Inkassostalkinggeschäft  von den  Strafverfolgungsbehörden 
wohlwollend toleriert. 



Kirsten_1967 schrieb:


> Hab aber noch eine Frage, wie lange wird vom Provaider die IP-Adresse gespeichert?


ist doch völlig irrelevant  >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Kirsten_1967 schrieb:


> Wir haben heute auch ein "Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" bekommen.


Das ist nichts als eine große Verarschung. Siehe oben im Thema.


----------



## dvill (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Update: Nun lauern vier Bezahllinks zu den Nebelkerzenmeldungen. Die müssen es ja nötig haben. Dann folgen Forentreffer. Hoffentlich blicken Geschädigte durch.

Andere Banden haben wenigstens günstige Urteile vorbereitet, indem ein Komplize sich blöd verurteilen lässt. Die hier haben nix Gescheites dabei. Das kann nix werden.


----------



## Goldfisch (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo und Guten Tag,
als Betroffener habe ich am 14. Januar dieses Jahres das letztemal von denen mit einer MAHNUNG was gehört. Ich habe mich natürlich nicht gemeldet. Ist die ganze Sache jetzt ausgestanden ? Wer gibt mir Antwort ?
Danke!!


----------



## technofreak (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Ist die ganze Sache jetzt ausgestanden ?


Ausgestanden war  sie vom ersten Tag. Die Frage ist  ob und  wie lange Belästigungsschreiben 
auftauchen. Das kann niemand  vorhersagen.

Die Entsorgung bleibt aber auch bei eventuellem zukünftigem Mahnmüll immer 
dieselbe : Spamfilter und/oder grüne/blaue Tonne


----------



## sascha (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



> Wer gibt mir Antwort ?



Die 623 Postings vor deinem und unsere Info-Seiten.


----------



## Andrea Horst (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Es gibt jetzt eine ganz neue Masche! Nach dem ich 6 Monate Ruhe hatte, flatterte ein Brief der Premium Content GmbH , diesmal aus Frankfurt, zu mir nach Hause.
Noch hätte ich die Chance, ein Mahnverfahren zu umgehen, wenn ich 96 Euro zahle. Ich glaube, die haben meine Adresse weitergegeben. Erst sollte ich nach 2 Mahnungen viel mehr zahlen, dann noch das Inkassounternehmen und jetzt der scheinbar flotte Handel mit meinen Daten.
Das Ganze wird wieder an die Staatanwaltschaft nach Darmstadt geschickt.
Der Brief ist betitelt mit *Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung ohne Mehrkosten*
Wollte nurt mal hier darauf hinweisen. Vermutlich werden noch mehrere User hier davon betroffen sein!


----------



## technofreak (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ist  seit einigen Tagen bekannt >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ervice-de-auf-besucherfang-60.html#post315538


----------



## willi-wolli (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



> Das Ganze wird wieder an die Staatanwaltschaft nach Darmstadt geschickt


Kannste dir sparen. Die Gerichte sehen daran leider nix strafbares


----------



## Andrea Horst (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Danke! Denen fällt immer wieder was Neues ein! Bin echt dankbar, dass ich hier Hilfe und Unterstützung im Durchhalten finde!
Habe auch schon an meinem Arbeitsplatz (Schule) Jugendliche auf diesen Mist aufmerksam gemacht und ihnen diese Seite hier genannt.


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Was soll da neu sein?

Den Mitmenschen trickreich das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, ist so alt wie das Geld selbst.


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Premium Content GmbH: Von wegen gerichtliches Mahnverfahren: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die müssen es echt nötig haben. Jetzt vermüllen Mitläufer Verbraucherschutzforen und -portale:

Google


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Zuckerbrot und Peitsche: http://www.openpr.de/news/440252.html

Nebelkerzenmarketing.


----------



## rudido (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Na, wenn das so ist, zahlen wir doch gerne!!!:grin::grin:

Da weiß man echt nicht, was man machen soll, laut lachen oder vor Wut losheulen.
 Das ist eine Verhöhnung aller I-Netnutzer.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



rudido schrieb:


> Da weiß man echt nicht, was man machen soll, laut lachen oder vor Wut losheulen.


Hab ich mir vor vielen Jahren abgewöhnt auf so etwas  emotional zu reagieren. 
Dazu ist Abzocke ( auch dreiste  Verarsche )  zu häufig.  



rudido schrieb:


> Das ist eine Verhöhnung aller I-Netnutzer.


Aller deutschen. Das Ganze ist eine  rein deutsche Spezialität 
Stichwort: Inkassostalking


----------



## dominic01 (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Dreister gehts nmmer echt mal:roll::wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Zuckerbrot und Peitsche: http://www.openpr.de/news/440252.html
> 
> Nebelkerzenmarketing.


5.000 Ocken nur - und das bei den Millionen, die diesem "Unternehmen" freiwillig von eingeschüchterten und sich genötigt fühlenden Usern in den Rachen geworfen wird?

Peinlich! Peinlich! :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

OT >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/62483-nutzlos-auf-italienisch.html

Postings dazu bitte dort


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

http://www.vzsa.de/UNIQ127744939022948/link751221A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt
> 24.06.2010
> Drohbriefe der Firma Premium Content – nichts als heiße Luft
> Verbraucherzentrale rät: Von Drohungen mit Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren und Schufa-Eintrag nicht einschüchtern lassen
> ...


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

http://www.icontent.de/urteile/


> Last modified	25-Jun-2010


Noch mehr Nebelkerzen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.icontent.de/urteile/
> 
> Noch mehr Nebelkerzen?



Inzwischen fünf (Stand 26.06.2010):
AG Langen v. 15.03.2010 i.S. Premium Content
AG Mülheim/Ruhr v. 08.12.2009 (vieles geschwärzt)
AG Wiesbaden v. 04.08.2008 i.S. Online Content 
StA Coburg v. 23.01.2007 i.S. p2p-heute.com
StA Hanau vom 31.10.2006 i.S. Vita Active Ltd.



			
				nach Matthias Claudius schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wald steht schwarz und schweiget
> Und aus den Kerzen steiget
> Der weiße Nebel wunderbar


----------



## Kirsten_1967 (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Was passiert, wenn man von Anfang an keinen Wiederspruch eingelegt hat und die Mails und Briefe ignoriert hat?


----------



## rudido (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ausser, dass die irgendwann mit dem Mahnwahn aufhören nichts weiter.:grin:


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Dann muss sich der 600-PS-Mercedesfahrer hinter hessischen Festungsmauern andere suchen, die die nächste Tankrechnung für ihn bezahlen.


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Die Kasperle-Show auf italienisch:

http://translate.google.de/translat...sso+per+12+mesi+a+easy-download.info%22&hl=de

http://translate.google.de/translat...sso+per+12+mesi+a+easy-download.info%22&hl=de


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Premium Content GmbH verschickt angebliche Mahnbescheide Massive Drohung soll Betroffene unter Druck setzen


> Massive Drohung soll Betroffene unter Druck setzen
> 
> Mit einer üblen Masche versucht derzeit die Firma Premium Content GmbH, Anbieter der Internetseite www.My-Downloads.de, unberechtigte Forderungen einzuziehen, darauf weist die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz hin. "Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" lautet die Überschrift eines 4-seitigen Schreibens. Darin fordert die Firma einen Betrag in Höhe von 96 Euro. Eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung ist gleich beigefügt.





> Viele Menschen, die im Internet nach kostenloser Software suchen, landen über Suchmaschinen auf dieser Seite. Der Preishinweis ist absichtlich sehr klein dargestellt, dass ihn die meisten Besucher übersehen. Daher besteht nach Auffassung der Verbraucherzentrale kein Zahlungsanspruch. Vielmehr wird bewusst versucht, unbedarfte Internetnutzer in eine Abofalle zu locken, um sie schließlich mit unberechtigten Forderungen zu konfrontieren.


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> AG Wiesbaden v. 04.08.2008 i.S. Online Content


Wie geht das, mit der Zustellung des Urteils?

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Der Anbieter übernahm u.a. die Seiten der NetContent Ltd. Die Seiten erscheinen zumindest hinsichtlich der Platzierung der Preisangabe im Großen und Ganzen unverändert. Näheres daher oben unter NetContent Ltd.
> Stand: Die Abmahnung konnte bisher nicht zugestellt werden.


----------



## Goldfisch (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo ihr Leidensgenossen;
Seit dem 14. Januar hatte ich nichts mehr von PREMIUM CONTENT gehört. Damals sollte ich 140,00 Euro zahlen. Natürlich habe ich nicht gezahlt. Nun kommt ein " Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren " mit dem mir sogar Ratenzahlung angeboten wird. Interessanterweise hat sich die geforderte Summe auf 128,55 Euro verringert.
Alle möglichen Drohungen werden ausgesprochen wenn ich nicht bezahlen würde.
Ich denke doch, dass ich richtig liege wenn ich mich wiederum auf dieses böse Schreiben nicht melde.
Ist mein Verhalten so richtig ??


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Ist mein Verhalten so richtig ??


Zumindest machen das die meisten Leute in so einer Situation so. Außerdem...


Goldfisch schrieb:


> " Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren "


...ist hier nur die Wortschöpfung des umsatzgeilen Anbieters. Mehr nicht!


----------



## Niclas (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Nun kommt ein " Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren " mit dem mir sogar Ratenzahlung angeboten wird.



Lesen und entspannen >> Premium Content GmbH: Von wegen gerichtliches Mahnverfahren:


----------



## dominic01 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen,

hab heut Nacht um 1:58:24 Uhr ne Mail bekommen zwecks angeblichen Gerichtsverfahren von Premium Content. Sagt mal, die geben wohl nie auf:wall:? 
Das löschen der Mail ist wohl das Beste, oder?!



lg
Manu


----------



## Niclas (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Lies mein vorhergehendes Posting.


----------



## carl friedrich (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Nachdem ich jetzt - nach über einem Jahr - wieder einmal per eMail einen aufgeplusterten Drohbrief bekomment habe, bin ich froh, dass man hier immer wieder nachschauen kann, wie es den anderen so geht. Besonders wohltuend ist der Beitrag von Niclas zum Thema "Lesen und entspannen - Premium Content GmbH: Von wegen gerichtliches Mahnverfahren". Jetzt kann ich getrost den Drohbrief in den Müll befördern. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, die schicken einfach immer wieder ihren Kram an alle Adressen, die sie sich geangelt haben.


----------



## Niclas (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Als Ergänzung zu dem Artikel


> Auf vier Seiten werfen die Absender in ihren Briefen mit Paragrafen um sich, zitieren ihnen genehme Gerichtsurteile,


Was es mit diesen Urteilen auf sich hat,  wird hier erklärt: 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## peter 1 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

So, auch bei mir war es heute soweit. Hab auch das "Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" bekommen.Sie sind schon nett mit ihrem Angebot zur Ratenzahlung, oder:auslach: Gut das es bei uns die Blaue Tonne gibt. So verdient wenigstens der Papierentsorger.


----------



## Leopold (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Irgendwie versteh ich das doch nicht.  Hier wurde ein Downloader vom Amtsgericht München verknackt, zu zahlen:

http://www.deutsche-zentral-inkasso.de/downloads/doc20100528172532.pdf

Offensichtlich hat Premium Content mehrere Maschen auf Lager : mit und ohne Kostenhinweis. 

Angeblich war bei mir auch der Kostenhinweis eingeblendet gewesen - lt. Anhang zur Rechnung -, obwohl ich mir ziemich sicher bin, so einen Hinweis hätte ich nicht übersehen können.
Inzwischen habe ich auch den Brief  " Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren " mit Ratenvereinbarung erhalten und entsprechend der Empfehlung hier ignoriert. 

Mein Wohnort liegt aber im Dunstkreis von München. 

Bitte um Aufklärung og. Urteils.


----------



## bernhard (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

S.o.





Niclas schrieb:


> Was es mit diesen Urteilen auf sich hat,  wird hier erklärt:
> >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## gimmick (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

hey Leute...
habe heute also auch die "Ankündigung Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" erhalten!
Jetzt war seit Oktober Schluss, und jetzt das. Also die Abzocker haben echt Ausdauer, das muss man ihnen lassen.
Ich werd das alles natürlich alles weiter gnorieren.

Ich finde dieses Forum toll, man fühlt sich nicht so allein mit seinem Problem.
Ohne dem Forum hier hätte ich meine Nerven schon weggeschmissen, und vermutlich bezahlt! 
Also DANKE @ all!

lg, gimmick


----------



## Niclas (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



gimmick schrieb:


> .
> habe heute also auch die "Ankündigung Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" erhalten!



>> Premium Content GmbH: Von wegen gerichtliches Mahnverfahren: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Bitte um Aufklärung og. Urteils.


Bitte auch daran denken, dass sich ein Komplize vorsätzlich blöd anstellen könnte, um ein "Beweisurteil" zu erhalten.

Wenn dann hundert andere "freiwillig" zahlen, sind die Kosten wieder drin.


----------



## gimmick (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Niclas schrieb:


> >> Premium Content GmbH: Von wegen gerichtliches Mahnverfahren: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



genau! hab ich vorher schon gelesen! 


nur ne kurze Frage:
Es ist also richtig alles zu ignorieren. 
Sollte aber irgendwann ein echter Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen, dann reagieren und dagegen Einspruch erheben. Ist das so richtig?

lg, gimmick


----------



## Niclas (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



gimmick schrieb:


> Sollte aber irgendwann ein echter Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen, dann reagieren und dagegen Einspruch erheben. Ist das so richtig?


Ja, aber vom Blitz getroffen  zu werden ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher 

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## gimmick (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

...ein Mahnbescheid würde doch sicher eingeschrieben bei mir ankommen, oder? 
In 2 Wochen ziehe ich um, meine Tel.nr. und ich stehen nicht im Tel. Buch.
Der Mahnbescheid wäre also unzustellbar, oder? Was wäre dann?
Oder würde ich mich durch nicht bekanntgeben der neuen Adresse erst (recht) strafbar machen?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ein Mahnbescheid wird vom Postboten mit Postzustellungsurkunde entweder persönlich an Dich ausgehändigt oder (wenn Du nicht zuhause bist) in den Briefkasten eingeworfen.

Das ist in etwa ähnlich wie beim Einschreiben.

Wenn Du umziehst und dann auf dem Briefkasten Dein Name nicht mehr steht (darauf solltest Du natürlich achten), dann darf der Briefträger den Mahnbescheid nicht einwerfen, sondern er muss diesen dann an das Gericht als "unzustellbar, Empfänger unbekannt (verzogen)" zurückgehen lassen.

Das Gericht benachrichtigt dann den "Gläubiger" hiervon, dass der Mahnbescheid nicht zugestellt werden konnte (und daher auch nicht wirksam geworden ist). Weiter kümmert das Gericht sich nicht darum.

Es wäre jetzt Aufgabe des "Gläubigers", die neue Anschrift zu ermitteln. Was natürlich nicht immer einfach ist (oft wohl auch gar nicht möglich ist).

Aber strafbar ist es natürlich nicht, wenn man einem "Gläubiger" die neue Adresse nicht mitteilt. Es steht nirgends eine Verpflichtung hierzu geschrieben.

Bei einer berechtigten Forderung könnte der Gläubiger zwar die zur Ermittlung der Anschrift entstehenden Kosten in Rechnung stellen und zusammen mit der alten Forderung auf einen neuen Mahnbescheid aufschlagen, zusammen mit weiteren Verzugszinsen.

Da aber bei diesen Webseiten mit verschleierten Preishinweisen sowieso schon kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht, hätte der "Gläubiger" von Anfang an Mahnungen für eine dem Grund nach unberechtigte Forderung zugestellt. Die hierfür entstehenden Kosten sind allein Sache des "Gläubigers", auch die Kosten einer Anschriftenermittlung kann er in so einem Fall nicht dem "Schuldner" anlasten.

Das wissen die Abzocker auch, und sie verzichten auch daher regelmäßig auf solche Spielchen. Schon die Frage mit dem Mahnbescheid ist vollkommen hypothetisch, den gibt es bei dieser Nutzlos-Abzocke nicht. Und zwar wegen der vom Abzocker vorzuleistenden Gerichtsgebühr von 23 €, die er nach Widerspruch nicht zurückbekommt, wenn er nicht klagt (was er mangels Anspruchsgrundlage auch nicht tut).


----------



## KlausKurtWilli (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe heute auch einen neuen Drohbrief von Premium Content bekommen.
Das Schreiben ist voll, mit unsinnigen Androhungen.Ich werde nicht näher auf den im Schreiben verfassten Blödsinn eingehen. Ich empfehle aber dasKreditinstitut der [....]  anzuschreiben, um darum zu bitten, daß die weitere Kontoführung unterbunden wird. Im Falle der Premium Content lautet die Bankverbindung: Kto.Nr 300 000 0290, Blz. 170 520 00. Bankvorstand ist Herr [.......]
Die Mail-Adresse lautet: [email protected]
Bitte helft als Betroffene mit, diesen Sumpf auszutrocknen


----------



## Niclas (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



KlausKurtWilli schrieb:


> Im Falle der Premium Content lautet die Bankverbindung: Kto.Nr 300 000 0290, Blz. 170 520 00. Bankvorstand ist Herr J.  K. .
> Die Mail-Adresse lautet: [email protected]
> Bitte helft als Betroffene mit, diesen Sumpf auszutrocknen


Anleitung dazu >> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## KlausKurtWilli (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Genau das habe ich heute gemacht!, Danke für den Link


----------



## Steinbuehler (11 Juli 2010)

*Suche Screenshot von Webseite my-downloads.de vom Mai 2009*

Ich habe momentan Ärger mit my-downloads.de ( Premium Content  seit Mai 2009)
Natürlich zahle ich nicht, aber mein Rechtsanwalt meint es wäre gut die Webseite von My-downloads als Screen shot aus der damaligen Zeit zu haben. Ich bin damals , wie so viele hereingefallen wie ich Openoffice herunterladen wollte. Bei Google ganz oben und bei ungünster Beleuchtung sieht man manchmal am Bildschirm die farbige Unterlegung nicht und schon ist es passiert.
Hat jemand diese Seite dann bitte Info ins Forum.
Übrigens jetzt kommen bei der Mahnung auch Anhänge über ein positives Gerichtsurteil für Premium Content aber...... es bezieht sich nur darauf, dass jemand seine Kündigung an den Provider geschickt hat und damit der Empfänger nicht stimmte. Die Jungs arbeiten mit allen Tricks.
Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen wor ich die Wbseite aus dieser Zeit bekomme.

vielen Dank

Steinbühler


----------



## bernhard (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Screenshot von Webseite my-downloads.de vom Mai 2009*

Hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Screenshot von Webseite my-downloads.de vom Mai 2009*



Steinbuehler schrieb:


> Übrigens jetzt kommen bei der Mahnung auch Anhänge über ein positives Gerichtsurteil für Premium Content aber.....



>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html



Steinbuehler schrieb:


> aber mein Rechtsanwalt meint es wäre gut die Webseite von My-downloads als Screen shot aus der damaligen Zeit zu haben.





bernhard schrieb:


> Hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


Soll sich mal den Link von bernhard durchlesen. Dein RA ist nicht aktuell informiert


----------



## Leopold (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Gestern war Fristablauf, das Schreiben mit Ratenzahlung. Beweis: mein IP-Code

Heute kam email mit Fristverlängerung und Androhung verschiedener Sanktionen: Schufa... das ganze Programm + Anhang eines Urteils vom Amtsgericht Langen, wo erkannt wurde, daß die Forderung von PC zu Recht bestanden habe, da ein Dienstleistungsvertrag zustande gekommen war und die Kostenpfklicht deutlich ersichtlich gewesen ist.

VG


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Gestern war Fristablauf, das Schreiben mit Ratenzahlung. Beweis: mein IP-Code



>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Leopold schrieb:


> + Anhang eines Urteils vom Amtsgericht Langen, wo erkannt wurde, daß die Forderung von PC zu Recht bestanden habe,


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html

Alles  aus der Nutzlosbetreibermottenkiste


----------



## bernhard (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Anonyme Schreiber hinter nicht nachvollziehbaren Postfachtarungen sind nicht vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Nein, das darf man nicht, das ist wettbewerbswidrig.
Urteil gegen Opendownload.de: Gericht bremst Abzocke im Internet aus - Politik - Augsburger Allgemeine

Aber das kratzt die Abzocker nicht. Denn diese Unterlassungsurteile wirken immer nur auf die konkrete Firma bezogen. Wenn der Abzocker umfirmiert, können die Verbraucherschutzverbände wieder von vorn und erneut klagen.

Das hat alles System. Es gibt in Deutschland mit voller Absicht keine staatliche Wettbewerbsbehörde (so, es solche in England, in Frankreich, in den USA... gibt), sondern nur private Verbraucherschutzverbände, um den "fairen Wettbewerb" zu kontrollieren. Diese privaten Verbände können jedoch (im Unterschied zu den Behörden im Ausland) keine Ordnungsgelder verhängen, sondern sie können nur nach UWG auf Unterlassung klagen. Das dauert ewig, und danach wird umfirmiert, und derselbe Zirkus geht von vorn los.

Aus fragwürdigen Argumenten der sogenannten "Deregulierung" und "Liberalisierung" heraus wurde es unterlassen, eine schlagkräftige Behörde aufzubauen, die in der Lage wäre, Ordnungsgelder zu verhängen. In Deutschland ist der "freie Markt zur Förderung neuer Dienstleistungssektoren in der Telekommunikation am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland" eine heilige Kuh, die politisch nicht durch angeblich gängelnde, überregulierende Maßnahmen angetastet wird.


----------



## Oli.S. (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Niclas schrieb:


> Anleitung dazu >> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


 
Vielen Dank an Niclas & Klaus Kurt Willi. Habe auch eine Mail an die Sparkasse Barnim geschickt & folgende Antwort erhalten:

"Sehr geehrter Herr,

wir danken für Ihre Mitteilung und Darstellung des Sachverhalts zu der 
oben genannten Firma.

Wir werden den Vorgang prüfen, weisen allerdings darauf hin, dass etwaige
Rückforderungsansprüche ausschließlich gegenüber dem Empfänger
bestehen.

Im übrigen entspricht es unserer Praxis, dass wir uns von Kunden, die 
nicht unserer Geschäftspolitik entsprechen, unter Ausschöpfung aller 
rechtlichen und gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten trennen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sparkasse Barnim


*PS: Wir stehen der Premium Content GmbH nach dem 31.07.2010 nicht mehr zur Verfügung" :handreib:*

*Da kann ich nur sagen: Hut ab an alle Forumteilnehmer! Klasse!*


----------



## peter 1 (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Moin,aus der Zeitschrift der Arbeitskammer des Saarlandes.



> Im Internet machen dubiose Firmen mit Abo- Fallen Geld- wobei der Hinweis auf die fälligen Abonnent-Gebühren bewußt so gestalltet ist,dass er von Verbrauchern sehr leicht übersehen wird. Anschließend werden Anwälte damit beauftragt, mit Mahnschreiben die Gebühren aus den unwirksamen Verträgen einzutreiben. Das erfüllt den Tatbestand des Betrugs. Abmahn-Anwälte machen sich der Beihilfe schuldig und müssen die Anwaltskosten der Betrugsopfer erstatten.
> Urtei des Amtsgerichts Karlsruhevom 12. August 2009-9C93/09


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



> Im Internet machen dubiose Firmen mit Abo- Fallen Geld- wobei der Hinweis auf die fälligen Abonnent-Gebühren bewußt so gestalltet ist,dass er von Verbrauchern sehr leicht übersehen wird.


Sie werden per Landingpages einfach daran vorbeigelotst 
Die wirklichen Roßtäuschertricks sind immer noch nicht allgemein bekannt
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


> Abmahn-Anwälte machen sich der Beihilfe schuldig und müssen die Anwaltskosten der Betrugsopfer erstatten.


Liest sich wie ein großer Erfolg, ist  aber nur ein moralischer Sieg.  
Die Kosten sind noch nicht mal was aus der Portokasse der Abzocker, mehr Kleingeld aus der Hosentasche.
Es müßten tausende klagen, um es  für die Nutzlosbetreiber auch nur spürbar werden zu lassen.
Strafrechtlich geniessen sie die  Duldung  der Strafverfolungsbehörden.


----------



## schloeoeth (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen,
2 Söhne, inzwischen 3 Mal Post von den Abzockern.
Beim 1. Mal habe ich ("Mahnung" :-p kam aus Österreich) über einen Rechtsanwalt eine Unterlassungserklärung erwirkt. Der Sohnemann hat nie wieder eine "Mahnung" bekommen. Ist wahrscheinlich jetzt auf der roten Liste der Abzocker.
Beim 2. Mal wars ein "Anwaltlicher Mahnbescheid" von Frau Katja Günther an den anderen Sohn. Ich hab daraufhin einer Brief an die, im "Mahnschreiben" angegebene Sparkasse geschickt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

am 16.3.2010 erhielt ich eine Mahnung von Ihrem oben genannten Kunden. 
Ich war verwundert, das diese Firma und ihr Geschäftsführer Frau Katja Günther es geschafft hat, ein Konto bei einer Sparkasse zu eröffnen. 
Diese Gesellschaft ist bekannt als Geldeintreiber für so genannte Abo-Fallen im Internet. 
Die Sparkasse München hat die Geschäftsbeziehung zu der Dame bereits unter beträchtlichem Medienrummel beendet: 
(Pressemitteilung unter http://www.stadtsparkasse-münchen.de/sskmwww/sskmwww_prod/sskmwww/presse/textarchiv/2009/20090513_01.jsp ). 

Weitere Informationen über die Firma finden Sie unter RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH – Katja Günther wieder auf dem Vormarsch! | Abzocknews.de 

Ich hoffe, das Ihnen die Infos helfen, Schaden für den Ruf Ihres Instituts abzuwenden und zu verhindern, dass weiter Internetnutzer durch diese Firma geprellt und abgezockt werden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
....

Jetzt überlege ich, ein ähnliches Schreiben an die Bankverbindung der 3. "Mahnung" von Content4u zu schreiben und die im "Mahnschreiben" angegebene E-Mail-Adresse als CC anzugeben. Ich bin mir aber unsicher, ob mir daraus rechtliche Konsequenzen entstehen können. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?
Wäre froh, wenn mir jemand einen Rat geben könnte (mit oder doch besser ohne CC).

Gruß
Schloeoeth

Ps. Kannte bei dem "Mahnbescheid" von unsrere geliebten Katja diese Seite noch nicht...daher der "falsche" Link


----------



## Xerxes12 (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Auch mal hier lesen
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## rudido (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo schloeoeth,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, willst Du die Abzocker auf CC setzen. Was sollte das bringen, die lesen Deine Mail sowieso nicht, Du bekommst höchstens eine vorgefertigte Standardmail zurück.


----------



## dominic01 (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

@schloeoeth
Der 1.Link funktioniert net


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



schloeoeth schrieb:


> Jetzt überlege ich, ein ähnliches Schreiben an die Bankverbindung der 3. "Mahnung" von Content4u zu schreiben und die im "Mahnschreiben" angegebene E-Mail-Adresse als CC anzugeben.


Mailrobots sind völlig merkbefreit. 

Der Aberglaube  es würde von Menschen gelesen ist offenbar  nicht auszurotten


----------



## KlausKurtWilli (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



KlausKurtWilli schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch einen neuen Drohbrief von Premium Content bekommen.
> Das Schreiben ist voll, mit unsinnigen Androhungen.Ich werde nicht näher auf den im Schreiben verfassten Blödsinn eingehen. Ich empfehle aber dasKreditinstitut der [....]  anzuschreiben, um darum zu bitten, daß die weitere Kontoführung unterbunden wird. Im Falle der Premium Content lautet die Bankverbindung: Kto.Nr 300 000 0290, Blz. 170 520 00. Bankvorstand ist Herr [.......]
> Die Mail-Adresse lautet: [email protected]
> Bitte helft als Betroffene mit, diesen Sumpf auszutrocknen



Hurra es hat geklappt!
Ich erhielt heute eine Mail von der Sparkasse Barnim, worin man mir mitteilt, daß man das Konto der Premium Content zum 31.07.2010 gekündigt hat.


----------



## dominic01 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*


----------



## Kirsten_1967 (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Da hab ich aber Glück gehabt, dass die Sparkasse denen gekündigt hat, wir sollten nämlich bis zum 30.07 zahlen!:rotfl:


Hatte vor ein paar Tagen sogar zusätzlich zu den Briefen auch wieder eine E-Mail wegen dem eingeleitetem Mahnverfahren mit gerichtlichen Urteil (von anderen Betrogenen) als Anhang!:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Diese Urteile kannst Du getrost in der Pfeife rauchen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## rudido (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Kirsten_1967 schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber Glück gehabt, dass die Sparkasse denen gekündigt hat, wir sollten nämlich bis zum 30.07 zahlen!



Wieso Glück, Du hattest doch wohl nicht ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen, denen Dein sauer verdientes Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen?!


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Egal, ob das Konto gekündigt wurde oder nicht: bei Webseiten mit versteckter Preiskennzeichnung besteht keine Zahlungspflicht.


----------



## Kirsten_1967 (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Dank dieses Forum, werde ich natürlich nicht zahlen!

Ich hoffe das viele Betroffene hier auch lesen und nicht zahlen!


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Das ist derzeit die einzige reale Perspektive, das Treiben mafiös organisierter Banden hinter Postfachverschleierungen einzudämmen.

Niemand musste bisher nach 5 Jahren für alle aktiven Bandenorganisationen bei vielen Millionen von Betroffen mehr tun als einfach den Mahndrohmüll in die Tonne zu treten.

Kein Stress, keine Brieffreundschaften, kein Anwalt. Nichts. Einfach weg mit dem Müll und alles ist gut.

Die "Hilfetipps", die zu Abwehrschreiben drängen, treiben die Opfer geradezu in die Mühlen des Drohtheaters.


----------



## drboe (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Die "Hilfetipps", die zu Abwehrschreiben drängen, treiben die Opfer geradezu in die Mühlen des Drohtheaters.


Solche Tipps sind der typisch deutschen Gründlichkeit und einem Gutteil obrigkeitsstaatlichen Denkens und daraus folgender Hilflosigkeit geschuldet. Jemand verlangt völlig unberechtigt etwas. Statt dass man nun den unverschämten Kerl ignoriert, weil er kein adäquater Gesprächspartner ist, sieht sich der deutsche Michel sofort genötigt die hanebüchenen Forderungen mit juristisch feinsinnig ausformulierten Schreiben zurück zu weisen. Man stelle sich vor, man würde täglich hunderten Ganoven erläutern (müssen), dass man nicht wünscht von ihnen betrogen oder bestohlen zu werden. Man käme nicht mehr zu vernünftiger Arbeit oder Freizeit. Wer kommt also auf so etwas oder sieht sich ernsthaft genötigt einem unbekannten Wichtigtuer, der vor Urzeiten ggf. Jura studiert hat, zu erklären, dass er es sich samt seiner Auftrag gebenden Schuftschaft sparen kann, einen mit haltlosen Drohungen zu belästigen? Wenn ich jeweils die x-te Meldung zu einer sogn. Abo-Falle hier lese, erfasst mich Langeweile aber und auch Entsetzen über so viel Unwissen und dem erkennbaren Mangel an Selbstbewußtsein. Es ist bewundernswert, mit welcher Engelsgeduld man hier auch hartnäckigen Nachfragern immer wieder das Gleiche erklärt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



drboe schrieb:


> Es ist bewundernswert, mit welcher Engelsgeduld man hier auch hartnäckigen Nachfragern immer wieder das Gleiche erklärt.


Was sollen wir sonst auf Grund  der gegebenen Randbedingungen machen...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/31146-rechnung-von-probenfieber-38.html#post317827

Inkassounternehmen!!!


----------



## dvill (4 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Wieder mal der millionenfache Einzelfall: http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ128093791302890/link766041A.html

Es gibt in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht ein Praxisbeispiel, dass ein Verbraucher mehr tun müsste als den Mahndrohmüll in die Tonne zu treten.

Trotzdem bleiben die Verbraucherzentralen bei der millionenfachen Einzelfallprüfung und der Empfehlung, dass Verbraucher anonymen Mahndrohschreibern hinterherrennen müsste.

heise online - Justizministerin will scharf gegen Telefonbetrug vorgehen


> Die Bundesministerin forderte von ihren Länderkollegen rasche Aufklärung, warum die Täter bislang kaum zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


Das passte auch hier ...


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Seit fünf Jahren bleiben Verbraucherzentralen den Beweis für den "Fall der Fälle" schuldig. 

Da  aus den angekündigten  Mahnbescheidstsunamis nicht mal ein Plätschern geworden ist, 
werden  neue Horrorszenarios  gemalt, da das Thema Mahnbescheid kaum  noch jemand ernst nimmt. 
>> http://www.l-iz.de/Wirtschaft/Verbr...asso-Forderungen-unbedingt-widersprechen.html

Die Mahnbescheidshysterie  wird jetzt ersetzt durch die Schufaeintragshysterie

Die Nutzlosbranche dankt es allen Beteiligten


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/62835-was-waere-wenn.html


----------



## holzwurm (4 Oktober 2010)

*my downloads.de*

Hallo ihr, ich habe da ein keines Problem mit my downloads.de zwar habe ich schon etliche berichte dazu gelesen, aber mein spezieller fall war noch nicht dabei.
Also gut alles weinen hilft nicht, ich habe nämlich bereits auf die Mahnung reagiert und bezahlt, möchte jetzt kündigen per Post und per e-mail habe aber keine Antwort bekommen:wall:


----------



## holzwurm (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo, ich da noch ein kleines zusätzliches Problem, ich habe blöderweise schon bei premium content bezahlt, dass ich mein geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen habe, habe ich bereits versanden aber jetzt reagieren die nicht auf meine Kündigung-per Post und per e-mail habt ihr mir noch ein paar tipps?


----------



## Goblin (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Und ab jetzt Funkstille halten.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## holzwurm (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss ich jetzt nur noch ca. ein Jahr die Mahnungen und Drohungen ignorieren und schon ist der Spuk vorbei. :sun: Nun ja villeicht geht es ja schneller


----------



## Heiko (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



holzwurm schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss ich jetzt nur noch ca. ein Jahr die Mahnungen und Drohungen ignorieren und schon ist der Spuk vorbei. :sun: Nun ja villeicht geht es ja schneller


Kaum. Zumindest nicht wesentlich schneller.


----------



## gino2910 (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Heiko schrieb:


> Kaum. Zumindest nicht wesentlich schneller.



Hallo. Mir ist das gleiche voriges Jahr passiert. Habe auch bezahlt und jetzt 
wieder eine Rechnung bekommen. Natürlich auch auf eine andere Bank
zum einzahlen. Werde aber nicht wieder bezahlen dank diesem Forum. Öffne nicht
mal die Mails. Dafür habe ich sogar einen Erlagschein nach Österreich bekommen und gleich weggeworfen. Hab in einfach nicht bekommen. Wünsche 
mir und allen anderen, daß es bald zu Ende geht. Gruß Gino 2910:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Eine der aktuellen Googeladsenselanding-URL > open-offi*cc*e.com

verlinkt auf  [noparse]http://www.download-service.de/anmeldung/17/?i=openoffice&p=10010[/noparse]


----------



## dvill (9 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ein neues Konto wurde erbeutet: "Bankinstitut: Sparkasse Olpe-Drolshagen-Wenden" - Google


----------



## zodiakal (16 November 2010)

*Download-Service*

Hey,  ich habe ein Problem.  Heute morgen vor der Uni wollte ich nur schnell meine E-Mail´s abrufen und sehe folgendes.  Auszug:  





> [noparse] "ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG  Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau ******  wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse an unserem Premium Download-Portal Download-Service.de - Redaktionelle Download-Links & Informationen - Kostenpflichtig und Ihre kostenpflichtige Anmeldung über Download-Service.de - Redaktionelle Download-Links & Informationen - Kostenpflichtig mit der IP-Adresse *****. In Ihrem persönlichen Download-Service.de - Redaktionelle Download-Links & Informationen - Kostenpflichtig Login finden Sie redaktionell aufbereitete Inhalte zum Thema Software & Computersicherheit.  Wir freuen uns daher, dass unser Angebot Ihren Zuspruch gefunden hat und erlauben uns, für die Bereitstellung und Erbringung unserer Dienstleistung das vereinbarte Nutzungsentgelt gemäß der folgenden Aufstellung in Rechnung zu stellen:  Kundennummer:    ***** Rechnungsnummer: *****  -------------------------------------------------------------------------- 12-Monatszugang für Download-Service.de - **** EUR Zeitraum: 08.10.2010 - 08.10.2011 - Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus -------------------------------------------------------------------------- zu zahlender Rechnungsbetrag: **** EUR -------------------------------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------------------------------------------------  Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag bis zum 26.11.2010   Wir bitten Sie den oben genannten Betrag innerhalb der gennanten Frist zu überweisen, um die Entstehung zusätzlicher Mahnkosten zu vermeiden."   Danach musste ich erst einmal schlucken und habe alte E-Mails überprüft...folgendes:   Am 08.10.2010 22:12, schrieb [email protected]: > Sehr geehrte *****, > > herzlich willkommen bei download-service.de ! > > Um Ihren Zugang zu aktivieren, öffnen Sie bitte folgende Internetadresse: > [/noparse]


 Meine Antwort:  Möchte ich nicht aktivieren. Ich habe kein Interesse an einen Vertragsabschluss und kann mir auch nicht wirklich erklären wie es dazu gekommen ist.  Grüße,  ****      Nach dem Telefonat heute Morgen ergab sich, dass meine Antwort-E-Mail an die falsche Adresse ging. Ich bin Student und werde mir die Kosten nicht Leisten können. Das bisschen Strafrecht und den allg. Jura-Kram wird mir hier nicht weiterhelfen (3tes Semester). Also wird erst eine Mahnung, dann die zweite kommen und und und. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Goblin (16 November 2010)

*AW: Download-Service*



> Hey, ich habe ein Problem


 
Nööö

Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie zur Sache äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein.
Es ist in keinem Fall weiter gegangen wie bis zum nervenden Mahnmüll
-------------------------------------------------------------------
　
　
So schnappt die Falle zu
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle

Sollte Mahnmüll vom Inkassokläffer kommen. Ab in den Müll damit. Der will nur spielen
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 
　
Damit wird auch gerne gedroht. Alles Schwachsinn
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 
　
Solltest Du auf die Idee kommen zu Schreibseln. Vergiss es. Juckt die Nutzlosen nicht die Bohne
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?
　
Wenn du gerne schreibst,mach lieber das hier
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen
　
Das passiert,wenn man nicht reagiert
Stories zum Schmunzeln




*Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen der nicht reagiert hat. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten
*


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2010)

*AW: Download-Service*



zodiakal schrieb:


> ... Also wird erst eine Mahnung, dann die zweite kommen und und und.



Genau - und irgendwann ist Ruhe.
Lies Dir mal so den einen oder anderen Abofallenthread durch und auch die Links in meiner Signatur.
Du wirst feststellen daß Du nicht alleine bist und sich die anderen Fälle nur in drei Punkten von Deinem unterscheiden.

1.) Name der Abofalle
2.) Datum des Vorfalls
3.) Name des Opfers 

Was sich nicht unterscheidet ist das Vorgehen danach.
Die Empfehlung ist immer stur stellen und nicht zahlen



zodiakal schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun?



Lehn´ Dich zurück und schenk Dir von dem nicht an die Abogauner gezahlten Geld einen guten Tropfen ein.
Übrigens - mein Versprechen - dem ersten  der mir einen echten Mahnbescheid aus so einer Mahnpupsabofallengeschichte vorlegt, dem geb´ ich einen aus ...


----------



## zodiakal (16 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich bin gerade aus der Uni zurück und danke euch. Ich lehn mich nun wirklich zurück. Und falls es soweit kommt. Bekomme ich ja immerhin einen ausgegeben.  Danke nochmals. 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:44:02 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:35:58 ----------

Ich habe da gerade noch einmal angerufen und ich wurde unfreundlich dazu genötigt zu bezahlen. Können die über meine IP meine Adresse herausfinden oder sonstiges?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



zodiakal schrieb:


> Ich habe da gerade noch einmal angerufen


Wozu? auch hier gilt dieser Rat >> http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


Das gilt auch für mündliche Korrespondenz 


zodiakal schrieb:


> Können die über meine IP meine Adresse herausfinden oder sonstiges?


weder noch >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



zodiakal schrieb:


> ... Und falls es soweit kommt. Bekomme ich ja immerhin einen ausgegeben...



Freu Dich nicht zu früh 
Seit 9 Jahren und zigtausenden von Postings ist es nicht vorgekommen ...


----------



## technofreak (16 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Diese Mahnbescheidshysterie, die ständig auch in den Medien "zelebriert" wird,
 geht mir auf den Senkel 



webwatcher schrieb:


> Da  immer wieder auch in der Presse ein   gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid  als Vorbote des Weltuntergangs
> an die Wand gemalt wird, hier eine knappe auf das wesentliche beschränkte  Erklärung, was er ist und
> was er nicht ist.
> 
> ...





haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Es geht mir  darum zu zeigen, womit das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren eingeläutet wird. Einige hier sind aufgrund der Schreiben von Anwaltskanzleien oder Inkassobüros etwas verunsichert,
> aber *ein Mahnbescheid wird nur auf Antrag von einem Mahngericht versandt.*
> 
> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> ...


----------



## steffi.nitz (21 November 2010)

*AW: Download-Service*



> Lehn´ Dich zurück und schenk Dir von dem nicht an die Abogauner gezahlten Geld einen guten Tropfen ein.
> Übrigens - mein Versprechen - dem ersten  der mir einen echten Mahnbescheid aus so einer Mahnpupsabofallengeschichte vorlegt, dem geb´ ich einen aus ...


Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie hoch so dein "ein ausgeben" aussieht.
Bin auch raufgelatscht bei Download. O.K. hab mich Angemeldet, aber falscher Name, Adresse .. eben nichts stimmt.
War so blöd und hab die ertse Rate = 12Mon. gezahlt.
Aber die haben trotzdem ne Mahnung geschickt. 
Noch mahl Trottel ich schicke ne Mail mit kopierten Kontoauszug. Weiß doppelt behämmert.:wall:
Die nächste Rechnung bzw. Mahnung wird von mir Igrnoriert.


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2010)

*AW: Download-Service*



steffi.nitz schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie hoch so dein "ein ausgeben" aussieht.
> Bin auch raufgelatscht bei Download. O.K. hab mich Angemeldet, aber falscher Name, Adresse .. eben nichts stimmt.
> War so blöd und hab die ertse Rate = 12Mon. gezahlt.
> Aber die haben trotzdem ne Mahnung geschickt.
> ...



Zum zweiten >> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

und   
Bankenmärchen über die 6-Wochenfrist - Antispam Wiki 
Wobei bei letzterem mußt Du auf die Fristen achten ob Du noch unters alte oder schon unters neue Recht fällst. Wenns bei Dir noch möglich ist - dann aber los !

zum ersten ...

>>>  Lecker ...  und der in Cask Strength


----------



## Antiscammer (21 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Eine selbst veranlasste Überweisung kann man grundsätzlich nicht zurückbuchen.

Zurückbuchen kann man nur Lastschriftabbuchungen (speziell ungenehmigte, da gilt die 13-Monats-Frist). Bei den Abofallen gibt es aber i.d.R. keine Lastschriften.


----------



## Hippo (22 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

OK, dann hab ich den Post verkehrt verstanden.
Dachte es war ´ne Abbuchung.
Wenns keine war sondern ´ne Überweisung hast Du  recht


----------



## steffi.nitz (22 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ja es war leider ne Überweisung! Sorry hab ich mich leider ein wenig undeutlich ausgedrückt. Aber trotzdem danke für Eure Infos.


----------



## Hippo (22 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Dann mußt Du das leider als Lehrgeld abbuchen. Weil die theoretische Möglichkeit es zurückzuklagen kannste für die Praxis wahrscheinlich vergessen.
Dann zahl wenigstens die zweite Forderung nicht ...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Hippo schrieb:


> Dann zahl wenigstens die zweite Forderung nicht ...


Besteht auch kein Grund zu >>  Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## blacky18 (23 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Sehr interessant bei Heise gefunden:
heise online - Download-Abzocke: 960.000 Euro Strafe für Frankfurter Firma

Warum nur passiert sowas nicht hier in Deutschland, da stellt die Staatsanwaltschaft sogar Verfahren ein.
:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## technofreak (23 November 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

wurde  hier früher veröffentlicht  als bei heise ....
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-39.html#post326783

Abofallen-Betreiber aus Frankfurt: 960.000 Euro Strafe: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Veröffentlichungsdatum: 17.11.2010 22:36 Alter: 5 Tage


http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2297109_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,5394.html


----------



## zodiakal (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Es geht los.
Erst ein wenig nettes, dann:
Zu Ihrer Information:

Die aufgeführte Entgeltforderung beruht auf einem mit uns abgeschlossenen Dienstleistungsvertrag über die Bereitstellung der Online-Datenbank http://www.download-service.de.
Sie haben sich für dieses Dienstleistungsangebot unter Angabe Ihres Namens, Ihrer Anschrift und E-Mail Adresse eingetragen.
Ferner haben Sie uns gegenüber bestätigt, die diesem Vertrag zugrunde liegenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben.
Das Ihnen zustehende Widerrufsrecht haben Sie gar nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder unwirksam ausgeübt. 

Insbesondere ist ein Widerruf nach Aktivierung der Dienstleistung nicht mehr möglich, vgl. § 312d Abs. 3 BGB. 
Bitte beachten Sie hierzu die Ihnen mit Vertragsschluss übermittelten und auf der Seite http://www.download-service.de/ jederzeit einsehbaren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, sowie die Informationen über das Widerrufsrecht und die Kostenpflichtigkeit von Download-Service.de.

Diese Zahlungserinnerung wirkt verzugsbegründend und bewirkt gem. §§ 280,
286 BGB, dass Sie von nun an zum Ersatz des sog. Verzugsschadens verpflichtet sind.
Dazu gehören insbesondere auch die weiteren Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung, etwa durch weitere Mahnungen, Einschaltung eines Inkasso-/Rechtsanwaltsbüros oder Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens.


Sollten Sie Fragen zu dieser Rechnung oder unserem Dienstleistungsangebot haben, steht Ihnen unsere Kunden-Hotline von Montag-Freitag von 08.00 - 18.00 Uhr unter +49-1805-66981101 (14 cent /  Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunk 42 Cent / Minute) zur Verfügung.


----------



## bernhard (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Nichts geht los.

Der Müll schlägt hier seit 5 Jahren auf.

Nichts passiert wirklich.


----------



## carl friedrich (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Auf t-online steht gerade die folgende Nachricht:

*Inkasso-Anwalt Olaf Tank muss Kosten erstatten*

03.12.2010, 9:17 Uhr | t-online.de


Abo-Fallen-Anwalt unterliegt vor Gericht (Foto: imago).

Der Osnabrücker Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank muss die Anwaltskosten eines Internetnutzers erstatten, der sich gegen eine von Tank verschickte Mahnung erfolgreich gewehrt hatte. Der Anwender war in eine typische Abofalle getappt und sollte für die Inanspruchnahme der Dienste einer Internetseite 96 Euro im Jahr zahlen. Diese Rechnung hatte Anwalt Tank einzutreiben versucht. Nach Auffassung des Gerichts habe der Anwalt damit Beihilfe zu einem versuchten Betrug geleistet. Nun muss Tank dem Mann 46 Euro überweisen.

Mehr zum Thema
Foto-Show: Die schwarze Liste der Abo-Abzocker
Klick-Show: Abmahnung erhalten - das rät der Anwalt
Klick-Show: Abmahnung - das müssen Sie wissen
Foto-Show: Die schlimmsten Download-Fallen im Internet

Mit seinem Urteil vom 19. Oktober entschied das Amtsgericht Osnabrück, dass die Forderung für das Internet-Abo keinen Bestand habe (AZ 66 C 83/10). Die Unrechtmäßigkeit dieser Forderung sei sowohl Rechtsanwalt Tank als auch dem Unternehmen bekannt, in dessen Auftrag er gehandelt hatte. Ein Rechtsanwalt müsse jedoch prüfen, ob eine von ihm einzutreibende Forderung auch wirklich rechtmäßig ist, so das Gericht in seiner Urteilsbegründung. Das Urteil ist rechtskräftig.
Hunderte weiterer Anzeigen wegen Betrugs

Für Rechtsanwalt Tank ist diese Niederlage vor Gericht eine veritable Schlappe. Doch droht dem Juristen weiterer Ärger. Gegen ihn liegen nach Informationen der Osnabrücker Zeitung 3800 Anzeigen wegen Betruges oder Beihilfe zum Betrug vor. Auch die Staatsanwaltschaften Darmstadt und Landshut verfolgen mehrere hundert Fälle. Außerdem droht Tank ein Verfahren der Anwaltskammer. Der Rechtsanwalt Jan Kramer zeigte Tank dort wegen des Verdachts an, gegen "allgemeine Berufspflichten" verstoßen zu haben.


----------



## Niclas (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Übertreib doch nicht so maßlos , erstens ist das längst hier bekannt 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-41.html#post327559

und zweitens ist das Vorgehen der Anwaltskammer eine Alibilachnummer.

Rund ein Dutzend Persilscheine hat der Anwalt schon von verschiedenen  Sta ausgestellt bekommen


----------



## carl friedrich (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Darf ich mal fragen, worin die "Übertreibung" besteht, wenn man völlig neutral schreibt, dass heute ein Artikel bei t-online steht?


----------



## Goblin (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

>>>>>http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-41.html#post327559<<<<<
.....


----------



## carl friedrich (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Früher wart Ihr, ehrlich gesagt, sympathischer. 
Und noch was: Wenn man sich schon lateinischer Spruchweisheiten bedient, um dem andern eins über die Rübe zu geigen, dann ist es stillos, die deutsche Übersetzung darunterzuschreiben.


----------



## Heiko (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Wir nehmen die Anregung dankend auf und werden daran arbeiten!


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



carl friedrich schrieb:


> Früher wart Ihr, ehrlich gesagt, sympathischer.
> Und noch was: Wenn man sich schon lateinischer Spruchweisheiten bedient, um dem andern eins über die Rübe zu geigen, dann ist es stillos, die deutsche Übersetzung darunterzuschreiben.


Hat da das vulgär Latein abgefärbt?
Heikos Aufforderung sollten wir uns alle zu Herzen nehmen. 
@carl friedrich
Danke für die berechtigte Ermahnung


----------



## Goldfisch (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Guten Morgen !
Ich muß einmal zu aller Beruhigung über meinen " Fall" berichten.
Die erste Rechnung bekam ich am 7.9.2009
Ich habe natürlich nicht bezahlt. Nun ging der " Vorgang " durch alle Instanzen bis hin zum " GERICHTLICHEN MAHNVERFAHREN. Dieses Schreiben kam am 5. 7. 2010
Auch darauf habe ich mich nicht gemeldet. Nun habe seit dieser Zeit vor den Banditen Ruhe


----------



## rudido (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !
> Ich muß einmal zu aller Beruhigung über meinen " Fall" berichten.
> Die erste Rechnung bekam ich am 7.9.2009
> Ich habe natürlich nicht bezahlt. Nun ging der " Vorgang " durch alle Instanzen bis hin zum " GERICHTLICHEN MAHNVERFAHREN. Dieses Schreiben kam am 5. 7. 2010
> Auch darauf habe ich mich nicht gemeldet. Nun habe seit dieser Zeit vor den Banditen Ruhe


Das war mit Sicherheit kein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren sondern ebenfalls nur Mahndrohmüll. Einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid im gelben Umschlag vom Gericht hättest Du widersprechen müssen, ansonsten hätten die Abzocker einen Titel gehabt und hätten pfänden lassen können.


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Richtig rudido
ein *echtes* gerichtliches Mahnverfahren kann das niemals gewesen sein sonst hätten wir davon bestimmt schon bei den Trophäenurteilen davon gehört.
Bitte diese Artikel genau lesen, da gehts um den Mahnbescheid

Mahnbescheid - Antispam Wiki
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Goldfisch (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo und GUTEN MORGEN,
das Schreiben kam nicht in einem gelben Umschlag und auch nicht vom Gericht. 
Es war ein ganz gewöhnliches Drohschreiben mit der fetten Überschrift : *Gerichliches  Mahnverfahren*


----------



## Niclas (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Es war ein ganz gewöhnliches Drohschreiben mit der fetten Überschrift :[noparse]*Gerichliches  Mahnverfahren*[/noparse]



Mahndrohmüll in Papierform kann entweder  in der grünen/blauen Wertstofftonne entsorgt werden oder für kalte Winterabende  als Kaminanzünder ( falls ein solcher vorhanden )  eingesetzt werden.

PS:  font size 3 ohne bold reicht, wir sind nicht sehbehindert


----------



## carl friedrich (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich werde jetzt jedenfalls den ganzen angesammelten Papiermist in den Müll schmeißen:


die ganzen Mahnungen, "Ersten Mahnungen" und "Letzten Mahnungen";
den Drohbrief von der "Deutschen Inkasso";
das entgegenkommende Angebot, die Schulden in Raten zu begleichen;
das fast flehende Angebot, die Schulden - diesmal sogar OHNE Strafgebühr - zu zahlen;
und den Wisch mit der Furcht einflößenden Betreffzeile "Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" - der natürlich kein echter gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist, weil er ja nicht vom Gericht, sondern von den Abzockern kommt.
Das ganze Zeug muss man einfach nur ignorieren. Am besten gleich weg damit!


----------



## Goldfisch (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Guten Morgen alle die eingeschüchert werden sollen,
ja, der ganze Müll muß einfach in die Tonne. Es sollten aber auch alle so machen, denn dann ist das Thema ein für allemal zu Ende
Schönen Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Man kann es nicht oft genug einhämmern:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp


> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:
> 
> *Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.*
> 
> ...


----------



## albert (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo zusammen.
Wollte kurz meinen Fall darlegen. Habe leider, wie so Viele hier, ohne aufzupassen ein paar klicks zu schnell gemacht und prompt Post von download-service.de bekommen.
(Genau genommen hat sich die Betrügerbande auf der offiziellen Skype-Seite eingeklinkt.)
Zunächst eine e-mail über meine angebliche Anmeldung und dann etwas später die Zahlungsaufforderung.
Erstmal etwas Panik bekommen und dann durch google hierher gefunden.
Das war dann doch ziemlich beruhigend. Habe dann die Bankverbindung gecheckt auf die ich überweisen sollte und mich dann per e-mail bei der Bank gemeldet. Eigentlich hatte ich nicht mit einer Reaktion gerechnet, aber siehe da, nach 2 Tagen bekam ich eine Antwort.

Wortlaut:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXX, 

wir bedanken uns bei Ihnen für die Hinweise zu einer möglichen kriminellen Handlung im Internet, betreffend unseren Kunden mit der Kontonummer XXX XXX XXX XX. 

Durch unser Haus wurde bereits im Dezember 2010 eine umfangreiche Prüfung veranlasst und weitere rechtliche Schritte unternommen, um diesem Handeln Einhalt zu gebieten. Das Konto wurde unsererseits außerordentlich und fristlos gekündigt. Durch die Content4U GmbH wurde vor dem Landgericht Neubrandenburg eine einstweilige Verfügung erwirkt. Das entsprechende Urteil vom 20. Januar 2011 zwingt uns, das betreffende Konto weitere zwei Monate zur Verfügung zu stellen. 

Wir bitten Sie, falls dies nicht bereits geschehen ist, eine Anzeige bei der Polizei zu veranlassen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

XXXXX XXXXXX

Hört sich ja ganz gut an. Mit der Anzeige bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Reizen würde es mich schon, bei den Schweinemethoden. Aber das ist auch ein ziemlicher Schritt mit ungewissen Aussichten. Was denkt Ihr darüber? Wie sind die Erfahrungen bei sowas?


MfG,

albert


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Nun, M.B. aus Ulrichstein mit Firmensitz im hessischen Rodgau, der Oberdrahtzieher des "Frankfurter Kreisels", zu dem auch die Premium Content GmbH (Betreiber von my-downloads.de) sowie die Content4u GmbH (Betreiber von download-service.de) zählen, steht seit 17.02.2011 in Osnabrück vor Gericht.

Bislang wurden ja durch die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt, Zweigstelle Offenbach, sämtliche Strafanzeigen (gehen in die Tausende) getreu dem Beamtendreisatz nur gefaltet, gelocht und abgeheftet, ohne ein Ermittlungsverfahren einzuleiten. Nach Ansicht des zuständigen Staatsanwalts war ja "keinerlei Betrugsabsicht zu erkennen". Dies sah das Landgericht Frankfurt ebenso und lehnte eine Anklageerhebung ab! 

Mittlerweile gelangte man jedoch beim OLG Frankfurt zu einer anderen Erkenntnis: 


> Die OLG-Entscheidung ist nicht nur eine schallende Ohrfeige für das Frankfurter Landgericht, das bei der massenhaften Abzocke von Internetnutzern einmal mehr ein Auge zudrücken wollte; es dürfte auch in der Szene der Abofallen-Betreiber für Unruhe sorgen. Denn die durften sich bislang sicher sein, ungestört von der Justiz Millionen scheffeln zu können. Diese Zeiten könnten nun vorbei sein.


Abofallen: Abzocker müssen wegen Betrugs vor Gericht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Da sind wir doch mal gespannt, ob die diesbezüglichen Freibriefe der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt auch noch weiterhin anhalten!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ... ob die diesbezüglichen Freibriefe der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt auch noch weiterhin anhalten!


Wahrscheinlich schon, denn die Anklageerhebung betrifft angeblich nur solche Seiten aus der Vergangenheit, bei denen der Preis nicht im Empfängerhorizont bei verwendeten Layout angebracht war sondern nur erst durch scrollen sichtbar wurde. Keine der heutigen Seiten ist von derartiger Kritik betroffen.


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Das Gesetz verlangt eine deutlich sichtbare Preisinformation.

Diese Forderung erfüllen viele Seiten nicht.

Warum behördliche Entscheidungen nicht am geltenden Recht orientiert sind, macht wütend. Dass Preiseverstecken mit Scrollen anders zu behandeln ist als andere Techniken, findet sich an keiner Stelle im Gesetz.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Das Gesetz verlangt eine deutlich sichtbare Preisinformation.


In dem Gesetz (BGB) lässt man sich aber nicht näher dazu aus, was objektiv und konkret mit "deutlich sichtbar" gemeint ist. Insofern überlässt man es in ziviler Hinsicht der subjektiven Meinung eines Anbieters und dem Empfängerhorizont des Nutzers, in wie fern die Preisgestaltung hinreichen ist. Nico erwähnte in seinem Posting, auf das ich mich bezog, die strafrechtliche Relevanz. Das ist jedoch eine völlig anderer Baustelle, wie wir beide nur zu gut wissen!


----------



## albert (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo nochmal.
Kleine Bitte. Könnte ein Admin mal die e-mail (von der Bank) die ich im letzten post mitgeliefert habe rausnehmen. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, darf man solche e-mails, auch teilweise, nicht veröffentlichen.
Hab keinen Edit-Button gefunden. 

Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Mfg,

albert


----------



## AmpMan (23 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi, ich bin blöderweise auch per Landing Page auf download-Service.de reingefallen.
Glücklicherweise hab ich das noch früh genug gemerkt und erstmal per E Mail fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt.

Eigentlich ging ich davon aus, trotzdem Rechnungen, Mahnungen u.s.w. zu bekommen, doch dann kam ne Mail die mich einigermassen überraschte. Die Umlaute in der Mail kamen so an, also bitte nicht beschweren
Das lässt mich  ja hoffen, dass da wirklich nichts mehr kommt.


> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau *****,
> 
> Ihr Widerruf (Kundennummer: DS-*****) ist bei uns eingegangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> In dem Gesetz (BGB) lässt man sich aber nicht näher dazu aus, was objektiv und konkret mit "deutlich sichtbar" gemeint ist.


Das ist in der Juristerei oft so, dass Grenzen durch Ermessensentscheidungen zu ziehen sind.

Im Falle eine "deutlich sichtbaren Preisinformation" ist die Praxis jedoch schwachsinnig.

Die Einschüchterungsfallen mafiös organisierter Banden basieren alle darauf, dass die "Kunden" den Preis nicht sehen. Niemand ist dort bewusst "Kunde". Alle "Kunden" wurden getäuscht.

Ein "zur Not sichtbarer" Preis ist nicht "deutlich sichtbar". Eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## dvill (30 März 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Rechtsanwalt Thomas Meier - Internetrecht Forderungsabwehr


> AG Frankfurt: Forderung der Content4U GmbH besteht nicht





> Entscheidung:
> Der Nutzer rechnet mit einem kostenlosen Download. Die Seite unterscheidet sich auch nicht von anderen Angeboten. Vor diesem Hintergrund ist der Preishinweis überraschend im Sinne des § 305c BGB. "Welche Dienste die Beklagte überhaupt anbietet, die einen Mehrwert für den Nutzer darstellen würden, bleibt auch nach den Erörterungen in der mündlichen verhandlung unklar."


----------



## Newborn (7 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

*Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein*

*01.04.2011
Neue Schlappe vor Gericht für Abofallenbetreiber*


Schlappe vor Gericht für Content4U GmbH:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ130218726818373/link862551A.html

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:47:14 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:42:38 ----------

Auszug


> *...*Der hier in Frage stehende Preishinweis sei eine allgemeine  Geschäftsbedingung, die für den Verbraucher i. S. d. § 305c Abs. 1 BGB  überraschend sei und somit nicht Vertragsbestandteil werde.*....**
> ....*Dieses Urteil ist schon deswegen begrüßenswert, weil es den meisten  Anbietern von Kostenfallen im Internet die Grundlage für ihre  unberechtigten Forderungen eindeutig entzieht.


----------



## technofreak (7 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Diese Erfolgsmeldungen sind ja gut und schön,  nur kommen sie um Jahre zu spät.
Der Abofallenboom ist längst vorbei.  

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...m-alleingang-gegen-abzocker-2.html#post332849


----------



## Newborn (7 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



technofreak schrieb:


> ...,  nur kommen sie um Jahre zu spät.
> ...



fragt sich, für wen oder was zu spät, für die Erfahrenen Oldies, die seit Jahren auf eine ordentliche Rechtssprechung gegen die Abzocker gewartet haben, und diese am Liebsten hinter Gittern gesehen hätten, gewiss.

Für Alle, die (noch) im Begriff sind sich abzocken zu lassen, oder es gerade erleben mussten sei diese Erfolgsmeldung eine weitere, durch eine richterliche Entscheidung gestützte, praktische Aufforderung nicht zu zahlen...



> ....weil es den meisten Anbietern von Kostenfallen im Internet die Grundlage  für ihre unberechtigten Forderungen eindeutig entzieht.


Die Erfolgsmeldung kann für die Vergangenheit Nix gut machen, aber für die Zukunft Erleichterung bei den Betroffenen bewirken.


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Newborn schrieb:


> .. für die Erfahrenen Oldies, die seit Jahren auf eine ordentliche Rechtssprechung gegen die Abzocker gewartet haben, und diese am Liebsten hinter Gittern gesehen hätten, gewiss...



Du hast grundsätzlich recht mit Deinem Posting, aber guck mal wielange (Beitragszahlen) der Techno hier schon gegen diese Typen rauft.
Da wundert es mich nicht daß er verbittert reagiert wenn die Justiz heute letztendlich die "Leiche Abofalle" prügelt und sie sich vorher trotz qualifizierter Arbeit zahlreicher Computerexperten des Verbraucherschutzes nicht einen Millimeter bewegt hat und damit zugelassen hat daß Millionen Verbraucher abgezockt werden durften


----------



## technofreak (7 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Newborn schrieb:


> fragt sich, für wen oder was zu spät,


Für die Millionen Betroffenen, für wen sonst? 

EOT


----------



## Newborn (7 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Kann ich verstehen, ich habe meinen letzten Beitrag auch im Bewusstsein   geschrieben, daß bereits tausende Beiträge darüber verfasst wurden, die  zwar eine Abschaffung der Abzockerei nicht bewirkt haben, aber etliche,  wenn nicht hunderte von besorgten Opfern Erleichterung und Genugtuung  gebracht haben, das ist doch ein Riesenerfolg oder?

Ausserdem denke ich doch, dreht man den Karren mal um, dass es trotz der  Millionen an Opfern auch tausende von Betroffenen gegeben hat, die  aufgrund dieses Forums ihr Geld behalten konnten, und aufgrund dieses  Forums Mut gefasst haben, gegen die Abzocker Beschwerde oder Klage  einzureichen, was die Justiz zum Stand der augenblicklichen und  zukünftígen Urteilsfindung gegen die Abzockerei bewegt haben könnte.

Gegen die ja verständliche Verbitterung kann ich nichts unternehmen,  aber wenigstens ein Quentchen Positives aus den Erfolgsmeldungen gegen  die Abzockerei ziehen.

Die letztliche Frage, die sich mir stellt, die mir vielleicht Jemand beantworten kann, welche Erfolgsmeldung wäre denn recht?

Man hat den Eindruck, dass die jahrelangen und erfolglosen Mühen, der  deutschen Justiz "gerechte", verbindliche und klare Entscheidungen gegen  Abzockerei zu entlocken, derart in die Resignation getrieben hat, dass  man den Blick auf die Erfolge gar nicht mehr für voll akzeptiert oder  wahrnimmt, als wären diese ein zwischenzeitlicher Ausrutscher, dem schon  bald wieder ein neuer Streich der Abzock Betreiber folgen wird.

Also, für mich leistet dieses Forum Schadensbegrenzung in höchstem Maße,  und ich bin froh darüber, und allen Abofallenbetreibern wird es ein  Dorn im Auge sein; die Entscheidungen fallen woanders, aber zumindest  wird einem hier deutlich vorgeführt, in was für einem abgekartertem,  bestechlichem, heuchlerischem und bedrohlichem System wir uns befinden,  und das ist der Verdienst dieses Forums.


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Versteh die Verbitterung nicht falsch, Lob und das Bewußtsein auch vielen trotz der Ignoranz der Justiz geholfen zu haben hat das Forum solange am Leben gehalten und und halten grade die alten Kämpen die den Grundstock gelegt haben trotz Verbitterung bei der Stange.


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Es gibt einen aktuellen verifizierten Bericht über einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid >> 
Download-service.de - Content4U GmbH - Seite 81 :: Verbraucherrunde

der sich mit einer internen Information über einen zweiten MB deckt. Anscheinend  
wird hier ein Testlauf gestartet,  um die Zahlungsmoral zu testen bzw zu  verbessern. 
Mal sehen, ob sich in der nächsten Zeit weitere Betroffene melden. Meist wenden sich derart
 Bedrohte allerdings unmittelbar an Verbraucherzentralen oder Anwälte,
 womit der Einschüchterungseffekt an die Allgemeinheit verpufft.


----------



## dvill (22 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Wer hat denen denn schon wieder ein Konto gegeben?

https://www.taunussparkasse.de/modu...tfallen/Information/&[email protected]@[email protected]@IF


> *Kontokündigung bei Internetfallen, Internet-Abzockern oder der für sie tätigen Inkassounternehmen*
> 
> In einem am 22.3.2011 abgeschlossenen Vergleich vor dem Landgericht Frankfurt hat sich die ProPayment GmbH verpflichtet, ab dem 22.3.2011 ihre Bankverbindung bei der Taunus Sparkasse nicht mehr in Rechnungen / Mahnungen anzugeben. Die Taunus Sparkasse hat die Geschäftsverbindung zur ProPayment GmbH wirksam zum 8.4.2011 gekündigt und wird das Konto der ProPayment GmbH entsprechend schließen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer hat denen denn schon wieder ein Konto gegeben?


Na, die da:


> Antragsteller ist eine Pro Payment Gmbh, natürlich auch
> Rodgau mit neuer Bankverbindung Gls Gemeinschaftsbank Bochum.





> Die GLS Bank ist die erste sozial-ökologische Universalbank der Welt. Mit uns investieren Sie in menschliche Bedürfnisse, bewahren und entwickeln die natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen und erzielen eine angemessene ökonomische Rendite sowie Entwicklungschancen für die Zukunft - ein dreifacher Gewinn.


Impressum - GLS Bank


----------



## dvill (22 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

ProPayment GmbH ohne Konto   Belugas Abzocker Blog


> Die angegebene Bankverbindung: Kto: 4037784900 BLZ: 43060967 GLS Gemeinschaftsbank eG


----------



## dvill (23 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

### pro payment propayment ### pro payment propayment ### pro payment propayment ###

Falls jemand durch die Sauerei, Mahnbescheide so loszutreten, dass die Widerspruchsfrist vollständig in die Osterferienzeit fällt, ganz schnell sein muss:

https://www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/gerichte/ag/mahnverfahren_ablauf.html


> Mit der Zustellung des Mahnbescheids erhält der Antragsgegner einen Vordruck, mit dem er gegen den Mahnbescheid Widerspruch einlegen kann. Die Verwendung des Widerspruchsvordrucks ist nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben. Der Widerspruch kann auch formlos eingelegt werden (Übersendung per Fax ist zulässig). Die Verwendung des Vordrucks empfiehlt sich aber im Interesse einer zügigeren Bearbeitung, da er gleichzeitig als Erfassungsbeleg dient.





> Der Antragsgegner kann gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid innerhalb einer Notfrist von zwei Wochen ab Zustellung "Einspruch" einlegen, d.h. der Einspruch muss innerhalb der Zweiwochenfrist beim Mahngericht eingegangen sein. Ein besonderer Vordruck für die Einlegung des Einspruchs ist nicht vorgeschrieben. Der Einspruch muss schriftlich beim Zentralen Mahngericht eingelegt werden und muss folgende Angaben enthalten (§ 340 ZPO):
> 
> die Bezeichnung des Vollstreckungsbescheids, gegen den der Einspruch gerichtet ist;
> die Erklärung, dass gegen diesen Vollstreckungsbescheid Einspruch eingelegt werde.
> ...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

### pro payment propayment ### pro payment propayment ### pro payment propayment ###


----------



## Kirsten_1967 (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Wir haben heute nach einen 1/2 bis 3/4 Jahr wieder einen Brief von der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso bekommen!


Offener Gesamtbetrag bis zum 14.04.2011    160,16 Euro 
zu Zahlen bis zum 28.04.2011 bei nichtzahlen gehen sie gerichtlich vor


Jetzt soll man direkt an die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso überweisen!


----------



## Goblin (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



> Jetzt soll man direkt an die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso überweisen!


Man soll gar nix überweisen. Gib das Geld für sinnvolleres aus



> Deutsche Zentral Inkasso


Die gibts noch,oder wieder ?!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Kirsten_1967 schrieb:


> Jetzt soll man direkt an die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso überweisen!


Auf welches Konto bei welcher Bank?

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


> Am besten können Sie den Gaunern in die Suppe spucken, wenn Sie dazu beitragen, dass deren Konto gekündigt und das Geld an die Absender zurücküberwiesen wird.
> 
> Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln):
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ist das Kto 13057064 bei der Sparkasse mit der BLZ 680 501 01. Sparkasse Freiburg-Nördlicher Breisgau

Die mahnen tatsächlich Forderungen wieder an, die uralt sind - "Leider haben Sie auf die bisherigen Mahnungen - zuletzt vom 08.03.2009 - nicht gezahlt"

160,16 € mit der Behauptung, gerichtlichen Klageauftrag zu haben.


Nun, ändert nix.


----------



## Leopold (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Ha, ha, auch ich bekam heute Post von " Deutsche Zentral Inkasso ", die Leistungen, die Premium Content GmbH erbracht hat, bis 28.4.2011 direkt auf ihr Konto bei der Sparkasse Freiburg zu überweisen. Angebot der Ratenzahlung auf der Rückseite. Betrag 160,19. Mit Gerichtsandrohung und Verweis auf Rechtssprechung

Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH - Aktuelles


Nachem jetzt seit letztem Jahr nichts mehr kam, dachte ich, es wäre jetzt Ruhe. Offensichtlich starten sie wieder eine Offensive nach dem Motto, ein paar Leute werden schon weich werden.

Verjährt sowas eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Kirsten_1967 (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Wir haben die selbe Bankverbindung!


Gerade habe ich erst gesehen, dass auf der Rückseite des Briefes eine Ratenzahlung ohne Mehrkosten angeboten wird.:wall:


----------



## Leopold (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Konto bei der Sparkasse Freiburg zu überweisen.
> 
> Habe denen eine email geschickt
> 
> ...


----------



## Biber (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> „Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto 13057064 bei Ihrer Bank illegale  Beträge fließen. Es geht um Abofallen. Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto  zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender  zurückzuüberweisen.
> 
> ...


So habe ich die Bank auch gewarnt. Diese Antwort erhielt ich soeben - Zusammenfassung: Das Konto muss bis 10.5.11 weitergeführt werden und erlischt danach.


----------



## infamy (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

habe heute auch nach fast einem jahr wieder ein brief von deutsche zentral inkasso bekommen,dass ich den betrag  zahlen muss,denn sonst mit gerichtliche verfahren rechnen muss.man geben die nie ruhe?
habe eine frage zu der Ip addresse.woher wollen die beweisen dass die anmeldung aus meiner pc ausgegangen ist.ich meine die IP ändert sich doch immer


----------



## Goblin (26 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



> woher wollen die beweisen dass die anmeldung von meinem pc ausgegangen ist


Eine Ip beweist keinen Vertragsschluß

Lesen >>>>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Lesen >>>>>http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/


----------



## Leopold (27 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Übrigens, das Schreiben der Inkasso, datiert vom 14.4. ging bei mir am 26.4 ein. Zahlungstermin 28.4.11...!


----------



## Biber (27 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Übrigens, das Schreiben der Inkasso, datiert vom 14.4. ging bei mir am 26.4 ein. Zahlungstermin 28.4.11...!


Ist bei mir das Gleiche.


----------



## Kirsten_1967 (27 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Wir haben auch das gleiche Datum, wie ihr!

Heute kam auch die Antwort der Sparkasse.


Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht und den Hinweis auf das Geschäftsgebaren  der Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH. Bei Kontoeröffnung war uns die  konkrete Geschäftstätigkeit selbstverständlich nicht bekannt.

Die uns zwischenzeitlich auch von anderen Betroffenen zugegangenen  Hinweise hat unser Haus zum Anlass genommen, die Geschäftsverbindung mit  der GmbH zu kündigen. Die hiergegen von der Kundin beantragte  einstweilige Verfügung hatte insoweit Erfolg, als wir verpflichtet sind,  das von Ihnen genannte Konto noch bis einschließlich 10.05.2011  weiterzuführen. Danach wird das Konto gelöscht und die  Geschäftsbeziehung beendet. Ein besseres Ergebnis war vor dem  Landgericht Freiburg leider nicht zu erreichen.

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für Ihren Hinweis!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Kunden-Service-Center


----------



## blacky18 (27 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Wenn ich das so lese, sind es ja die Gerichte, die diese Firmen es ermöglichen viele Unwissende ab zu zocken. Ist anscheinend so gewollt, mir sowas von unverständlich.
Denn somit haben die ja einige Wochen zeit unbedarfte Bürger ab zu zocken.
Und das, obwohl die Firmen doch sicher allen bekannt sind für ihre Gebahren.:wall::wall::wall:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:42:00 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:39:39 ----------

Schade, man kann hier nicht direkt ergänzen inj seinem Beitrag.

Eigentlich, müßte doch zumindest ein sperren des Kontos bis zu einem Entscheid eines Gerichtes möglich sein, von der Bank dann angeregt und eingeleitet.


----------



## peter 1 (28 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Guten Morgen, auch ich hab heute das Schreiben bekommen mit Zahlungsfrist 28. 04. 2011. Zufällig ist bei uns heute Altpapiersammlung. Passt :-p


----------



## Goblin (28 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



> bis zu einem Entscheid eines Gerichtes


Das Gericht hat doch schon entschieden


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



infamy schrieb:


> habe heute auch nach fast einem jahr wieder ein brief von deutsche zentral inkasso bekommen



Da scheint in München wieder mal der _Knopf zum Nachernten_ gedrückt worden zu sein. Die älteste Forderung, die mir jetzt unter kam, war aus einer Anmeldung von 2009.

Bei der Gelegenheit stellt sich mir die Frage, was nun aus dem Verfahren zum Entzug der Inkassoerlaubnis in Berlin geworden ist. Dem Anschein nach ja wohl nix.



> (Das letzte Wort hat natürlich hier nichts mit der gleichnamigen Schönheitskönigin zu tun, die aber sehr wohl was mit dem Forderungssteller zu tun hat.)


----------



## peter 1 (29 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Moin, auch meine Forderung ist aus 2009


----------



## Kirsten_1967 (29 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Unsere ist auch vom 20.07.2009  :unzufrieden:


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Es ist vollkommen wurst, von wann die Forderung ist. Denn Forderungen aus Abofallen haben keine Rechtsgrundlage und sind gerichtlich nicht durchsetzbar.

Wer nicht zahlt und auch nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## anni 73 (30 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

ich habe heute auch Post von der Inkasso Berlin bekommen. heut ist der 30. und ich sollte doch bis spätestens zum 28.04. zahlen.....
die Kontonummer hat sich mittlerweile geändert, ich ärger mich mit denen  auch schon seit 2 oder 3 jahren rum.
mich macht nur stutzig, das sie  meine kompletten daten sogar meine IP in den Brief reingeschrieben haben. allerdings stimmen nur die ersten zahlen, also nehm ich an die haben sie erfunden. ganz wohl ist mir nie beim erhalt deren briefe, aber ich hör ja immerwieder das nix passieren kann wenn man nicht reagiert. 
komisch ist ja eigentlich auch, das die briefe immer in jahresabständen kommen und nur 5 euro mehr drauf sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



anni 73 schrieb:


> mich macht nur stutzig, das sie  meine kompletten daten sogar meine IP in den Brief reingeschrieben haben. allerdings stimmen nur die ersten zahlen, also nehm ich an die haben sie erfunden.


Selbst wenn die  richtigen hätten, wäre es wurschtegal >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


anni 73 schrieb:


> . ganz wohl ist mir nie beim erhalt deren briefe, aber ich hör ja immerwieder das nix passieren kann wenn man nicht reagiert.


Richtig: Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.





anni 73 schrieb:


> komisch ist ja eigentlich auch, das die briefe immer in jahresabständen kommen und nur 5 euro mehr drauf sind.


Die Mailrobots sind auf die  entsprechenden "Nachernten" programmiert.


----------



## infamy (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

das gleiche auch bei mir berlin.14.01
angekommen am 26.04 ...lol


----------



## ZivilerUngehorsam (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Schreibe sonst als Betroffene im Forum "Einschüchterungsfalle web-downloads.net", habe heute zufällig auch hier gelesen: und viele Parallelen festgestellt.
Es scheinen auch hier gerade wieder in großem Stil Rechnungen rauszugehen: und das zum selben Zeitpunkt wie bei der von der ESTESA GmbH (Firma hinter der web-downloads.net) angeforderten Zahlungen.

Ich habe mich vor einigen Tagen an die BaFin gewandt, weil ich es leid bin, immer wieder Formbriefe an immer wieder neue Banken zu senden-heute bekam ich folgende Antwort (die VR Bank Lausitz-neuestes Konto der ESTESA-hat noch nicht geantwortet):

_.."vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. _
_Zu dem von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt habe ich bereits vor einiger Zeit verschiedene Kreditinstitute um eine Stellungnahme gebeten._
_Einige Banken haben mich darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass sie in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen durch Gerichtsurteile dazu verpflichtet wurden, die hier in Rede stehenden Girokonten fortzuführen._
_Andere Kreditinstitute haben die Zusammenarbeit mit nach ihrer Ansicht unseriösen Kunden umgehend beendet, ohne dass eine Gegenreaktion erfolgte._
_Den von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt werde ich im Rahmen der laufenden Aufsicht gerne berücksichtigen._
_Ich bitte aber um Verständnis dafür, dass ich Sie über das Ergebnis meiner Ermittlungen nicht informieren darf, da ich nach §11 FinDAG i.V.m. §9 KWG zur Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet bin._

_Allgemeine Hinweise und Verhaltensempfehlungen erhalten Sie im Internet auf nachstehenden Seiten.".._

Kontaktformular der BaFin:
https://www.bafin.de/cln_152/DE/Service/Kontakt/kontakt__node.html?__nnn=true

Wozu gibt es schließlich eine Bankenaufsicht: gehen wir einfach "eine Stufe höher".


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



ZivilerUngehorsam schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es schließlich eine Bankenaufsicht: gehen wir einfach "eine Stufe höher".


Die BaFin ist aber nicht für das einzelne Tagesgeschäft einer Bank zuständig, da wird sich die Aufsicht nicht darum kümmern (dürften).


----------



## Leopold (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Kirsten_1967 schrieb:


> Unsere ist auch vom 20.07.2009  :unzufrieden:



Meine auch.

Offensichtlich hat diese ominöse Inkasso die Daten von Premium Content gekauft. Gibt es für die Inkassos nicht auch eine Oberaufsicht? 

VG


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Leopold schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat diese ominöse Inkasso die Daten von Premium Content gekauft.


Zum Einzug (nach ernten) überlassen bekommen, nicht gekauft!



Leopold schrieb:


> Gibt es für die Inkassos nicht auch eine Oberaufsicht?


Nein.


----------



## Quinnn (21 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Hey Leute, ich hab mich jetzt nicht ganz durch den thread gelesen! Daher könnte mein Anliegen schon mal angesprochen worden, in der Hinsicht bitte ich um Nachsicht!

Ich habe mich wie bei den meisten anderen aufversehen bei My-Dowlnoads angemeldet! Die ersten paar Mahnungen, per E-Mail versandt, habe ich ignoriert. Nun haben sie aber angefangen mir per Post Mahnungen zuzusenden und auch verbunden mit der Androhung eines Verfahrens. 
Nun kommts, ich Dödel habe die Erstsumme von 96 Euro bezahlt! 
Was mach ich jetzt? Ich meine dadurch verändert sich der Sachverhalt doch, oder nicht? Können die jetzt auf die Zweitzahlung besser Anspruch erheben oder bleibts dabei, dass die grundsätzlich chancenlos sind in der Durchsetzung ihrer Zahlungsforderung?
Soll ich weitere Zahlungsforderungen jetzt auch ignorieren, wie ihrs schon öfters empfohlen habt oder muss ich hier anders vorgehen?
Sollte ich meinen Anwalt einschalten oder besteht dafür keine Notwendigkeit?

Ich danke für jegliche Antworten!!!

MfG Paul

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:08:11 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:03:09 ----------

Hinzu kommt noch, dass ich mich mit dem Verein telefonisch auseinander gesetzt habe und damit erwirkt habe, dass die mich aus dem Vertrag kündigen! Die Zweitzahlung verlangen sie aber weiter! 
Ich habe jetzt ein Schreiben bekommen indem sie mir mitteilen wann der Vertrag endet und in dem jegliche meiner und ihrer Daten enthalten sind! 

Ich hoffe ich habe durch die Bitte um Kündigung nicht irgendwie den Vertrag abgesegnet! Hoffentlich könnt ihr so einem hoffnungslosen Fall wie mir noch irgendwie weiterhelfen!!! 

lG Paul


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Quinnn schrieb:


> Nun kommts, ich Dödel habe die Erstsumme von 96 Euro bezahlt!
> Was mach ich jetzt? Ich meine dadurch verändert sich der Sachverhalt doch, oder nicht?


an sich nicht >> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

In solchen Fällen ist es das Beste  wie immer im Leben: Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold...


----------



## Quinnn (21 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Das war wirklcih mal ne schenlle Antwort! Danke!!!

Ich werde also alle vorangegangenen Tipps berücksichtigen und rein gar nichts machen, was auch immer die von mir verlangen!

Irgendwie an das Geld wieder rankommen wird vermutlich unmöglich sein, oder? Ich meine vermutlich müsste ich klagen und habe genauso wenig Chancen an die ranzukommen wie andersherum?

lG Paul


----------



## Hippo (21 Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Da hast Du wohl recht ...
Theoretisch könntest Du es wieder rausklagen - aber praktisch sieht es so aus daß Du es als Lehrgeld abbuchen kannst


----------



## clali (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Da ich jetzt schon seit längerem von der Firma Content4U mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen belästigt werde, habe ich jetzt ein Schreiben der Firma Deutsche Zental Inkasso erhalten. Nachdem ich mich wieder im Internet über dieses Thema informiert habe, bin ich zum Entschluß gekommen eine Anzeige wegen des Verdacht des Betruges gegen Herrn Vx Ax zu erstatten. Heute habe ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht bekommen, hier die wesentlichen Auszüge: Dem Beschuldigten kann die Begehung einer strafbaren Handlung nicht mit der erforderlichen Sicherheit nachgewiesen werden. Da eine Überprüpfung der entsprechenden Daten nach der Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts über die Unzulässigkeit der Datenspeicherung nicht mehr möglich ist, kann unter den gegebenen Umständen eine Verurteilungim Rahmen einer gerichtlichen Hauptverhandlung nicht erreicht werden, zumal eventuell vorhandene Zweifel sich nach dem deutschen Prozessrecht grundsätzlich zugunsten des Angeklaten bzw. Beschuldigten auswirken müssen. Daher war ich gehalten, das Verfahren einzustellen." Weiß vielleicht jemand ob schonmal erfolgreich geklagt wurde und unter welchem Aktenzeichen? Ich würde gerne Einspruch einlegen, weiß aber nicht ob dies Sinn macht und wie ich meinen Brief formulieren sollte. Hat da vielleicht Jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe :smile:

[modedit: Klarnamen unkenntlich gemacht. Bitte im Forum keine Klarnamen posten]


----------



## Goblin (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Mal lesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...d-ist-ein-abzockerparadies-wie-kommt-das.html



> Dem Beschuldigten kann die Begehung einer strafbaren Handlung nicht mit der erforderlichen Sicherheit nachgewiesen werden


 
Ohne Worte



> Ich würde gerne Einspruch einlegen, weiß aber nicht ob dies Sinn macht und wie ich meinen Brief formulieren sollte




Lass das Geschreibsel und genieß das schöne Wetter



> habe ich jetzt ein Schreiben der Firma Deutsche Zental Inkasso erhalten



Keine Mülltonne ?


----------



## Hippo (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Es werden jetzt gerade die ersten Verfahren gegen die Dialergauner aus den 90er Jahren abgewickelt ...

>>> Zwölf Millionen Euro Schaden: Betrug mit 0190-Dialern kommt vor Gericht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was glaubst Du wann bei diesem Tempo die Abofallen der 2000er Jahre drankommen?


----------



## Leopold (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



clali schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt schon seit längerem von der Firma Content4U mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen belästigt werde, habe ich jetzt ein Schreiben der Firma Deutsche Zental Inkasso erhalten.
> 
> [modedit: Klarnamen unkenntlich gemacht. Bitte im Forum keine Klarnamen posten]



Aha, die Inkasso. Bei der letzten Bank, wo sie ihre Überweisungen hin haben wollten, sind sie aufgrund der Infos auch von Usern hier, rausgeflogen, sh. vorhergehende Seiten.

Welche Bank hat denen ein Konto jetzt eröffnet? Die muß man informieren!

VG


----------



## Goblin (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Lesen >>>>>> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle Handwerk legen


----------



## clali (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, dann werde ich wohl die Sache auf sich beruhen lassen und weiter abwarten. Die Firma dürfte heute ebenfalls das Schreiben von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen haben und sich freuen das, dass Verfahren eingestellt wurde. Ich schätze das sie mich jetzt erst recht weiterhin mit Mahnungen bzw. Inkasso Schreiben bombadieren werden. Schöne Sch....


----------



## Goblin (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Kannst Du uns bitte mal die Bankverbindung von Deutsche Zental Inkasso nennen an die Du die Beute überweisen sollst


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



clali schrieb:


> Die Firma dürfte heute ebenfalls das Schreiben von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen haben und sich freuen das, dass Verfahren eingestellt wurde. Ich schätze das sie mich jetzt erst recht weiterhin mit Mahnungen bzw. Inkasso Schreiben bombadieren werden.


Lass die Inkassokläffer des Frankfurter Kreisels doch kläffen, bis sie heißer sind.

Da dieser Inkassoladen bereits 2009 seine Lizenz aberkannt bekam und nur aufgrund des Rechtsweges (Einsprüche gegen den Lizenzentzug) noch seine dämlichen Bettelbriefe versenden kann, ist wohl ein Ende in den nächsten Monaten abzusehen.

Aber der nächste konzerneigene Inkassobutzen wurde mit der ProPayment GmbH bereits gegründet und wird dann in die Fußstapfen der Deutschen Zentzalinkasso treten. :unzufrieden:

Das sind unhaltbare Zustände in unserer Bananenrepublik! Aber nur die Politik könnte daran etwas ändern. Man sieht jedoch lt. Justizministerin keinen Handlungsbedarf.

Ein bekannter Richter fordert nun einen runden Tisch gegen Internetabzocke. Schaun wir mal, was dabei herauskommt!


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



clali schrieb:


> Die Firma dürfte heute ebenfalls das Schreiben von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen haben ...


Nein, bekam sie wahrscheinlich nicht. Zumeist erfahren die Verantwortlichen der Firma gar nichts davon, dass es wieder ein Einzelverfahren mehr gegen sie gibt. Und da somit die Eröffnung eines Verfahrens dem Beschuldigten nicht bekannt gegeben wird und dessen Anspruch auf rechtliches Gehör im Strafverfahren zu Gunsten der Einstellung dieses Verfahrens zurück tritt, bekommt der Verdächtige auch keine Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens zugestellt.


----------



## clali (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Dann hoffe ich das Ihr Recht habt und sich das Thema bald erledigt hat. Die Bankverbindung lautet: Sparkasse, Konto Nr. 13057064 und die BLZ ist die 68050101


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Du darfst auch gerne selbst 55 ct investieren und die Bank selbst anschreiben.
Post von betroffenen Usern wirken immer besser alls wenn sie von Unbeteiligten kommen

>>> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle Handwerk legen


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



clali schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich das Ihr Recht habt und sich das Thema bald erledigt hat. Die Bankverbindung lautet: Sparkasse, Konto Nr. 13057064 und die BLZ ist die 68050101



Ist die Sparkasse Freiburg. Hier das Kontaktformular!


----------



## Leopold (20 Juni 2011)

Diese Filiale wurde ja schon vor Wochen von mehreren Usern  informiert und teilte mir u.a. mit, daß das Konto ca. Mitte Mai gelöscht wird. Jetzt sind sie wohl eingeknickt...?

VG


----------



## Hippo (20 Juni 2011)

Zwischen dem Handeln einer Bank und dem was noch in irgendwelche Abzockmails steht kann durchaus mal ein Unterschied bestehen 
Der Ursprungspost von Clali ist vom 9.Juni, dann rechne noch den ganzen Vorlauf dazu. Das kann sich durchaus überschnitten haben.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Juli 2011)

download-service.de ist übrigens zum "Schwarzes Schaf" des Monats Juni 2011 von OpSec auserkoren worden:



			
				OpSec Security schrieb:
			
		

> *Kostenpflichtige Freeware*
> 
> Auf zahlreichen Internetseiten kann man legal kostenfreie Software-Programme, sogenannte Freeware, herunter laden. Doch nicht alle Anbieter stellen Nutzern die Software wirklich kostenfrei zur Verfügung, wie z.B. auch der Betreiber der Seite download-service.de. Da er User laut Verbrauchermeldungen geschickt in eine Abofalle lockt, verleihen ihm die Markenschutzexperten von OpSec Security den Negativ-Preis „Das Schwarze Schaf“ für den Monat Juni.
> 
> ...



Der Artikel sicher demnächst auch hier: http://opsecsecurity.de/de/news-and-events/pressemitteilungen/2011 und kommentiert bereits hier: http://www.zdnet.de/news/41554556/d...abofalle-als-schwarzes-schaf-gebrandmarkt.htm.


----------



## Goldfisch (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr Leidgeprüften, nach langer Zeit will ich mich nochmal melden. Laßt Euch bitte nicht einschüchtern. Die 1. Forderung von 96,00 EURO erging am 7.9.2009 an mich. Über alle Drohungen bis hin zum gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren bin ich hart geblieben und habe nicht gezahlt. Am 5.7.2010 haben sich die Brüder nun zum hoffentlich letztenmal gemeldet. Ich hoffe, dass ich nun Ruhe habe. Also nochmals an alle - *NICHT ZAHLEN* -


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2011)

Wenn die angebliche Forderung wieder mal verkauft wird kanns schon passieren daß Dir wieder was reinschneit.
Juckt nicht, ignorieren wie bisher


----------



## Goldfisch (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo, am Samstag hatte ich noch geschrieben, dass ich schon lange nichts mehr von den " Brüdern " gehört hatte.
Nun ist dies mit dem heutigen Tag passiert.
Heute bekam ich einen wüsten Brief von " DEUTSCHE ZENTRAL INKASSO" mit beängstigtem Inhalt. Dass mir nicht die Todesstrafe angedroht wurde darüber bin ich ja noch beruhigt. Ich denke ich werde auch dieses Schreiben wieder in die bereitstehende Tonne treten.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2011)

Nene, erst kommt noch die Androhung der päpstlichen Inkasso-Kongregation ...


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juli 2011)

Goldfisch schrieb:


> Heute bekam ich einen wüsten Brief von " DEUTSCHE ZENTRAL INKASSO" mit beängstigtem Inhalt.



>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/banditentum-im-internet.28621/page-26#post-332803


----------



## hamburger (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo Goldfisch! Bei mir war auch lange Funkstille, ich hatte den my-download Verein schon längst vergessen. Die "Deutsche Zentral Inkasso" hat sogar eine Kopie eines Gerichtsurteils aus 2010 hinzugefügt als Einschüchterung. Gerade noch etwas durchs Forum geblättert.... Man müsste jetzt die Sparkasse Ingolstadt informieren.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juli 2011)

hamburger schrieb:


> Man müsste jetzt die Sparkasse Ingolstadt informieren.


http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30104/abofalle-handwerk-legen.aspx


> Am besten können Sie den Gaunern in die Suppe spucken, wenn Sie dazu beitragen, dass deren Konto gekündigt und das Geld an die Absender zurücküberwiesen wird.
> *Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln):*
> _„Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_
> _ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto …………. bei Ihrer Bank illegale Beträge fließen. Es geht um Abofallen. Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender zurückzuüberweisen._
> _Mit freundlichem Gruß“_


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2011)

hamburger schrieb:


> ... hat sogar eine Kopie eines Gerichtsurteils aus 2010 hinzugefügt als Einschüchterung.






http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-trophäenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.31262/



hamburger schrieb:


> ... Man müsste jetzt die Sparkasse Ingolstadt informieren.



Gute Idee !


----------



## Goblin (21 Juli 2011)

> Sparkasse Ingolstadt
> Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts
> Rathausplatz 6
> 85049 Ingolstadt



https://www.sparkasse-ingolstadt.de/module/static/impressum/index.php?n=/module/static/impressum/


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juli 2011)

Meldungen zu diesem aktuellen Mahndrohmüllnachlesetsunami tauchen seit heute
in allen Foren/Blogs  auf, die sich mit dieser Abofalle befassen.
Die Tanks der Ferraris sind offensichtlich völlig leer...


----------



## gudrun57 (21 Juli 2011)

werde die Sparkasse informieren..mir haben Sie auch ein Urteil vom 14.06.2010 hinzugefügt.
Premium Content GmbH Geschäftsführer Vx Ax.Die Herren wechseln sich wohl ständig aus oder?

[modedit by Hippo: Klarname editiert]


----------



## marli58 (22 Juli 2011)

chilis schrieb:


> *AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-downloads.de auf Besucherfang*
> 
> Hilfe!
> 
> ...



Gar nichts, bestenfalls widersprechen, habe ich aber auch nicht gemacht. Ich werde von der Premium Content GmbH seit September 2009 mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Rechtsanwaltsschreiben und *nach 2 Jahren völliger Ruhe* von einer Inkasso-Firma wieder zur Zahlung aufgefordert. Jetzt heißt es *DURCHHALTEN!*

Lieben Gruß
marli58


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2011)

Das ist der Versuch der Nachernte. Die Forderungen wurden mal wieder weiterverkauft und man probierts halt wieder.
Könnte ja sein daß der eine oder andere reflexartig doch noch zahlt ...


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juli 2011)

marli58 schrieb:


> chilis schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ....was soll ich machen????
> ...


Das zitierte Posting von chilis stammt 28 Mai 2009. Es hat sich in über zwei Jahren nichts geändert.

Der Ablageort damals wie heute >>


----------



## mole (23 Juli 2011)

hallo. auch ich bin ein opfer aus 2009, das sich allerdings keiner schuld bewusst ist und bis zum tode nicht einen cent, nicht einen brief an diese betrüger opfern wird. ich heiße chris und bin 30. hallo erstmal.
ich hatte auch zwei jahre ruhe ehe nun der inkasso brief mit gerichtsurteil kam (ich habe innerlich gelacht...im namen des volkes...). und an die sparkasse ingolstadt soll ich zahlen.
ich bin nun aktiv geworden, habe die bank angeschrieben und werde es in zukunft auch tun. bitte macht alle mit.
das was mir am meißten schmerzt ist das anscheinend so viele menschen so unwissend und naiv sind und zahlen. genauso wenig kann ich es verstehen das sich manche briefwechsel mit denen antun.
es gibt nichts zu wiedersprechen, warum sollte man also wiedersprechen? wisst ihr, wenn ihr wiedersprecht, gebt ihr doch indirekt zu etwas abgeschlossen zu haben. soweit wird es bei mir nie kommen. jeder beliebige kann da meine adresse angeben und schon bin ich kunde. solange kein gelber brief vom gericht kommt werde ich kein finger krumm machen.
das einzigst schlimme an der sache ist dieser psychische druck. selbst wenn man weiß das die im unrecht sind und nichts machen können, es belastet einen doch immer wieder. diese ungerechtigkeit.
nun aber weiter, wie kann es sein das ein zentral inkasso berlin mit solch leuten arbeitet, und teils nen guten ruf hat. wenn ich auf die homepage des zentral inkasso gehe sehe ich eine sehr seriöse seite ( als laie).
für mich sind es genauso verbrecher wie der a[x]. aber bitte erklärt mir warum das sein kann, wieso so ein unternehmen nicht dicht gemacht wird? die müssen doch wissen was das für ein typ ist.
ich kann es nicht nachvollziehn was wir hier für gesetze haben. ich kann es auch nicht verstehn warum jemand vor gericht gegen solch betrüger verlieren kann. egal wie dumm sich der mann angestellt hat und egal was er alles falsch gemacht hat. es darf doch nicht sein das betrüger wegen unseren lachhaften gesetzen gegen unschuldige durch kommt. das darf doch nicht sein, wo sind wir hier?
nehmen wir an manche sind so schwach und schicken den zettel wegen ratenzahlung zurück und unterschreiben sie erkennen die forderung an. weil sie angst haben und unterdrückt werden. wie kann es sein das ein mensch wegen unterdrücken und angst gepaart mit unwissenheit bestraft wird, und der betrüger fährt mit ferrarie über die strasse? wo ist das die gerechtigkeit?
ich könnte heulen. bitte, antwortet nicht. zerreist die briefe. und werdet aktiv. schreibt die banken an, die inkassozentrale und anwaltsaufsicht. ich habe auch nie was gemacht doch nun mache ich es.
geht auf die seite der sparkasse ingolstadt, dort könnt ihr deren e-mail adresse in erfahrung bringen und dann schreibt einen kleinen text. das sind keine 2 minuten arbeit.
nur den gelben zettel vom gericht bitte nicht zerreisen. aber hat jemand den schon erhalten?
wenn ihr wiedrruft gesteht ihr euch ein etwas abgeschlossen zu haben. ich habe dies aber nicht getan,ich wurde betrogen. und jeder wiederruf kostet euch womöglich 55 cent. denen ist es egal ob ihr wiederruft oder nicht. hier gehts doch nur um betrug.
ich wollte damals nen acrobat reader runterladen,gebe adresse an weil ich dachte es wäre wegen acrobat und dann begann der terror.
nochwas, wieso kann ein a[x] überhaupt recht bekommen, (unabhängig wie dumm man sich anstellt), er verkauft doch sachen die er garnicht verkaufen darf? was haben wir denn für die 96 euro gekauft? kostenlose programme? das ist doch verboten. man darf doch nicht fremdprogramme verkaufen. daher frage ich mich wie so leute überhaupt recht bekommen können, egal wie dumm und hohl ein mensch ist. es ist ungerecht.
tut mir leid für den langen text mir liegt das alles auf herzen und könnte lange weiter schreiben.
entschuldigt meine unübersichtlichkeit und schreibschwäche, ich bin schwerbehindert und habe schwere psychische störungen.
mich interessieren die drohungen nicht, aber es macht mich jedes mal ein stück mehr krank.
wie verdammt nochmal kann es sein das ein inkasso die unterstützt? warum wird nichts getan? unser land ist erbärmlich.
seit gegrüßt

[modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen gekürzt]
[P.S. Die Verwendung von Groß- und Kleinschreibung hätte die Lesbarkeit exorbitant erhöht ...]


----------



## Goblin (23 Juli 2011)

> wie verdammt nochmal kann es sein das ein inkasso die unterstützt? warum wird nichts getan? unser land ist erbärmlich



Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/deutschland-ist-ein-abzockerparadies-wie-kommt-das.32880/

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/banditentum-im-internet.28621/



> wenn ihr wiedrruft gesteht ihr euch ein etwas abgeschlossen zu haben



Nööö


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juli 2011)

Ein Widerruf ist ein Widerruf und kein Eingeständniss irgendeiner Art.
Entweder Widerrufe ich einen von mir eingegangenen Vertrag, weil ich mir eben in der Widerrufsfrist klar geworden bin, das ich das doch nicht will oder weil es nicht dem entspricht, was ich eigendlich wollte, oder ich Widerrufe beim Rechnungssteller seinen irrigen Glauben, das wir einen Vertrag geschlossen haben.
Soweit zum Widerruf.
Dies mache ich bei seriösen Händlern...

Die Abzocker aber bekommen die von mir nur eines, "Das schweigen im Walde"


----------



## mole (23 Juli 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ein Widerruf ist ein Widerruf und kein Eingeständniss irgendeiner Art.
> Entweder Widerrufe ich einen von mir eingegangenen Vertrag, weil ich mir eben in der Widerrufsfrist klar geworden bin, das ich das doch nicht will oder weil es nicht dem entspricht, was ich eigendlich wollte, oder ich Widerrufe beim Rechnungssteller seinen irrigen Glauben, das wir einen Vertrag geschlossen haben.
> Soweit zum Widerruf.
> Dies mache ich bei seriösen Händlern...
> ...



ja klar wieso solltest du auch etwas wiederrufen, wenn es nichts zu wiederrufen gibt. es werden sachen "verkauft", die nicht verkauft werden dürfen.
du kaufst sie weil du getäuscht wurdest.
ich habe ein kostenloses programm, den acrobat reader downloaden wollen. da brauch ich nichts für bezahlen und auch nichts wiederrufen. weil ich ja garkein willensgeständnis eingelegt habe.
es gab auch nie eine wiederrufsbelehrung. vieleicht versteckt und nach zwei wochen aber das spielt ja alles auch keine rolle. denn es dreht sich um betrug, betrug und nochmal betrug.
betrügern muss ich nicht einen wiederspruch senden, der sie sowieso nicht interessiert. denen muss man das handwerk legen, sonst nichts.

@goblin danke für die links.
wegen den wiederrufen. ein wiederruf ist doch ein rücktritt einer willenserklärung. wenn man nun aber bei solch seiten betrogen wird, hat man doch garkeine willenserklärung abgegeben. wenn ich nun wiederrufe ,belege ich es damit aber doch das ich den willen hatte etwas zu kaufen. was in diesem fall sicher niemand bewusst getan hat.(denke ich doch das niemand für kostenlose programme 96euro bewusst zahlt). also gesteht man sich schon indirekt ein etwas abgeschlossen zu haben. warum sonst auch wiederrufen? oder sehe ich etwas falsch? schönes wochenende.


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2011)

mole schrieb:


> aber bitte erklärt mir warum das sein kann, wieso so ein unternehmen nicht dicht gemacht wird? die müssen doch wissen was das für ein typ ist.


Wer muss das wissen? Die meisten Leser hier und auch der "Typ" leben hier in der Bananenrepublik Deutschland. In China würde das sicher anders laufen aber doch nicht hier, wo ohnehin jeder nahezu machen kann, was er will.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juli 2011)

mole schrieb:


> ja klar wieso solltest du auch etwas wiederrufen, wenn es nichts zu wiederrufen gibt. es werden sachen "verkauft", die nicht verkauft werden dürfen.
> du kaufst sie weil du getäuscht wurdest.
> ich habe ein kostenloses programm, den acrobat reader downloaden wollen. da brauch ich nichts für bezahlen und auch nichts wiederrufen.



1. Ich habe nur deine allgemeine Aussage "Wideruf ist Schuldeingeständniss" dahingehend aufgeklärt, das ein Widerruf eben KEIN Schuldeingeständniss ist. Du widerufst eben nur beim Anbieter dessen Ansicht, das ein Vertrag eingegangen wurde.

2. Ebenso liegst du mit deiner Annahme falsch, das man für den Download von z.B. Adobe Reader kein Geld verlangen darf.
Man darf doch, nur bezahlst du nicht den Reader, sondern die Dienstleistung der Bereitstellung und "Pflege (Update)" der bereitgestellten Daten.
Auch viele Programme mit einer _GNU_-Lizenz dürfen kostenpflichtig zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
NUR muss dir das vorher klar und deutlich kenntlich gemacht werden, das dich der Download etwas kostet. Wenn du das dann annimmst ist ein gültiger Vertrag geschlossen worden, mit dem dir auch freie Software gegen Geld bereitgestellt werden darf.
Mit z.B 9,99 pro Monat, zahlst du nicht den Reader, sondern darfst einen Monat lang alle bereitgestellten freien Programme downloaden. Egal ob du nun 1 oder 100 Downloads tätigst.

Aber bei den Anzockern wird das dann z.B. irgendwo auf Seite 39 in den AGB klein und unscheinbar nebenbei erwähnt. Und DAS ist nicht erlaubt, weil du hier keine gültige Willenserklärung abgeben hast.


----------



## mole (24 Juli 2011)

ok aber nachdem man sich die seite genau anschaut findet man den betrag von 96 euro nicht so versteckt wie hier beschrieben. er steht schon auf der ersten seite und wenn man genau hinschaut auch recht deutlich. (wenn man im nachhinein guckt). wenn es so ist dann sehe ich kein problem dann sind die abzocker im recht und wir sollten alle zahlen. auf my downloads standen die 96 euro immer auf der ersten seite im jahre 2009, habe das über monate verfolgt. zwar etwas unauffällig, aber wenn man es weiß stehn sie da. dann wären wir im unrecht. also in meinem fall mit der seite my downloads

dann dazu das man acrobat verkaufen darf. ich habe acrobat angeschrieben die haben mir klar gesagt das my downloads nicht das recht hat es anzubieten. mehr kann ich nicht sagen.das es allgemein geht mag ich dir glauben. in diesem falle wurde nein gesagt. braucht man nicht ne erlaubnis vom besitzer?

@reducal....du sagst es, bananenstaat. es war eine verzweifelte frage weil genau das was du sagst denke ich !!! und solange es so ist wird die abzockerei im großen stiele weitergehn. das ist doch gang und gebe. das problem in deutschland sehe ich darin das die menschen nicht zusammenhalten und keiner auf die strasse geht.
man lässt sich alles gefallen.
und in diesen fällen habe ich großen respekt vor den menschen in lybien, syrien usw. wo sie auf die strasse gehn und gegen die staatsoberhäupter vorgehn. in manchen ländern mit erfolg.
das ist jetzt ein etwas anderer zusammenhang, aber vieleicht versteht jemand was ich damit ausdrücken will.
schönen sonntag euch allen.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2011)

mole schrieb:


> ok aber nachdem man sich die seite genau anschaut findet man den betrag von 96 euro nicht so versteckt wie hier beschrieben. er steht schon auf der ersten seite und wenn man genau hinschaut auch recht deutlich. (wenn man im nachhinein guckt). wenn es so ist dann sehe ich kein problem dann sind die abzocker im recht und wir sollten alle zahlen.



Du hast die Tricks  der Abofallensteller  noch nicht verstanden. Lies mal das hier
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hinweis-auf-kosten-plötzlich-da.25358/


----------



## mole (24 Juli 2011)

das habe ich schon gehört aber danke trotzdem für link.
was ich da nicht verstehe, warum soll ich sagen "ich weiß nicht ob die seite einen preis hatte"?
wenn ich das sage ist es ja theoretisch möglich das er da stand.
warum soll ich nicht sagen "als ich auf der seite war, war kein preis sichtlich".???
bitte mal kurz erklären.danke


----------



## Goblin (24 Juli 2011)

> warum soll ich sagen



Sollst Du doch gar nicht. Im Zivilrecht ist immer der Vordernde in der Beweispflicht. Wenn der Abokasper Geld von Dir will muss er darlegen warum er es haben will und dass die Preisangabe zum Zeitpunkt Deines Anmeldens den Vorschriften entsprach

Es ist völlig Schnuppe wie die Seite heute aussieht


----------



## mole (24 Juli 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Sollst Du doch gar nicht. Im Zivilrecht ist immer der Vordernde in der Beweispflicht. Wenn der Abokasper Geld von Dir will muss er darlegen warum er es haben will und dass die Preisangabe zum Zeitpunkt Deines Anmeldens den Vorschriften entsprach
> 
> Es ist völlig Schnuppe wie die Seite heute aussieht



ja ich mach mir doch auch garkeine sorgen ich habe doch nichtmal wiedersprochen, dieser inkasso brief ist der erste den ich überhaupt aufgemacht habe weil ich nicht wusste was das ist. die anderen früher habe ich ungelesen in die tonne geschmissen.(dank so seiten wie hier)
meine frage hat sich darauf bezogen das in dem link von jupp steht das man sagen soll "ich weiß nicht ob die seite einen preis hatte". genau das steht da in dem link drin. und daher wollte ich wissen warum man bei dieser taktik sagen soll ich weiß es nicht.
gruß


----------



## Goblin (24 Juli 2011)

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den anderen in diesem Thread. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut

Wer nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten !


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2011)

mole schrieb:


> meine frage hat sich darauf bezogen das in dem link von jupp steht


Das Grundsatzposting ist drei Jahre alt und daher nicht mehr in allen Punkten ganz up to date, was das Verhalten ggü Abofallenabzockern betrifft. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt sahen ( vor allem Juristen) noch
eine ( mehr ) hypothetische  Gefahr in diesem Drohrasselgekasper. Inzwischen hat sich dies *ausnahmslos* bewährt:
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## mole (24 Juli 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Das Grundsatzposting ist drei Jahre alt und daher nicht mehr in allen Punkten ganz up to date, was das Verhalten ggü Abofallenabzockern betrifft. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt sahen ( vor allem Juristen) noch
> eine ( mehr ) hypothetische Gefahr in diesem Drohrasselgekasper. Inzwischen hat sich dies *ausnahmslos* bewährt:
> http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/



ganz genau. ignoranz ist das einzigst richtige. genau das sagte ich ja.
ich hoffe das es bald auch die letzen menschen verstehn und nicht zahlen werden.
leider ist nicht jeder diesem druck standhaft, warum auch immer. ich hoffe das die leute sich schlau machen und sich informieren.
das ist mein wunsch, denn ohne "naive" zahler gibts solch betrüger nicht mehr.
tonne auf und rein damit.
das sich mein fall von anderen unterscheidet habe ich nirgends behauptet, hier liegt wohl ein mißverstädnis vor.
mir ging es in keinen post von mir um eine bearbeitung meines falles. ich weiss seit dem ersten tag nach der rechnung was ich tun muss. nämlich nichts.
dachte es wird hier diskutiert. und wenn mir wer ein link sendet darf man ja wohl ne frage dazu stellen. auf mich bezogen habe ich das zu keinem zeitpunkt.
den unmut über solch betrüger darf man ja noch loswerden. schönen sonntag euch.
mein vater übrigens ist auch auf die reingefallen. der bekam vor nem monat nen inkasso brief. nur hat er zurückgeschrieben. und wenn noch brief kommt will er zum anwalt. habe ihm erklärt das es unnötig ist solange kein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt.
aber der gafakte druck macht ihn wohl verrückt. naja werde ihm mal die seite zu schicken.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2011)

mole schrieb:


> ich hoffe das die leute sich schlau machen und sich informieren.
> das ist mein wunsch, denn ohne "naive" zahler gibts solch betrüger nicht mehr.


exact:
>> http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/world-wide-nepp.aspx


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> *Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:
> *
> *Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben. *
> *Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> Warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!*


----------



## Goblin (24 Juli 2011)

Beim nächsten Mal bitte bei kostenlosen Seiten nicht überall seine RICHTIGEN Daten angeben. Bei seriösen Seiten wie Chip,Computerbild usw muss man das auch nicht. Warum auch ? Ist ja alles kostenlos. Sich bei scheinbar kostenlosen Seiten mit falschen Daten anmelden ist NICHT strafbar,auch wenn die Nutzlosanbieter das gerne anders sehen


----------



## mole (24 Juli 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal bitte bei kostenlosen Seiten nicht überall seine RICHTIGEN Daten angeben. Bei seriösen Seiten wie Chip,Computerbild usw muss man das auch nicht. Warum auch ? Ist ja alles kostenlos. Sich bei scheinbar kostenlosen Seiten mit falschen Daten anmelden ist NICHT strafbar,auch wenn die Nutzlosanbieter das gerne anders sehen


ich glaube jedem den das einmal passiert ist, dem passiert das nicht nochmal. wobei, sicher bin ich mir da nicht.
kann mich dem hinweis anschließen. lieber 10 mal hinsehen was man macht und vorher 10 mal informieren


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2011)

Eine gute Hilfe kann auch das Add-On "WOT" sein (Web Of Trust). Gibt es für den Firefox und für den Internet Explorer.

Für Firefox: =>http://www.chip.de/downloads/WOT-fuer-Firefox_32481235.html

Für Internet-Explorer: =>http://www.chip.de/downloads/WOT-fuer-Internet-Explorer_32481438.html

Dieses Add-On gibt eine Warnmeldung aus für Webseiten, die als nicht vertrauenswürdig bereits bekannt sind. Man wird auf diese Weise auch vor den meisten Abofallen gewarnt.

Allerdings sollte so ein Werkzeug kein Ersatz sein für Skepsis und Vorsicht, weil WOT natürlich nur vor bekannten bösartigen Seiten warnen kann. Es kommen aber jeden Tag neue hinzu. Trotzdem ist auch das wieder ein neuer Baustein im Sicherheitsnetz.


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2011)

Das Amtsgericht, dessen Urteil zur Einschüchterung von Unbetroffenen missbraucht wird, stellt fest:

http://www.ag-langen.justiz.hessen....2222-3333-4444-100000005003&overview=true.htm

Soll heißen: Das Urteil hat keine Auswirkung über den zu beurteilenden Einzelfall hinaus. Dort ging es nicht um die Forderung aus Einschüchterungsfallen wie in den aktuellen Mahndrohschreiben aus dem Kasperletheater.


----------



## mole (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo, habe heute eine Antwort vom Bundesverband deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen erhalten. Das Zentral-Inkasso-Berlin ist nicht in deren Verbund. Jedoch sind der Kammer von den Problemen mit der Abzocke bekannt. habe dazu den folgenden Link erhalten. Wahrscheinlich kennt Ihr das schon alles, aber falls nicht sende ich Ihn mal.
Von der Sparkasse ingolstadt allerdings habe ich rein garnichts gehört bisher.
http://www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/gerichte/kg/presse/archiv/20110126.1540.328457.html


----------



## mole (27 Juli 2011)

heute habe ich endlich von sparkasse ingolstadt antwort bekommen. nachdem ich dort 5 angestellte der verschiedenen bereiche direkt per mail angeschrieben habe. als antwort bekam ich das sie meinen hinweis sehr ernst nehmen und den bedenken rechnung tragen soweit es rechtlich möglich ist. die üblichen antworten die ihr wahrscheinlich alle schon kennt. doch für neue schreibe ich es gerne nochmal hin und ich bitte euch, auch wenn es euch schon aus den ohren kommt, auch alle an die sparkasse ingolstadt zu schreiben. auch wenn es zum 1000 mal ist. (aber das habt ihr wahrscheinlich schon getan).
das die banken aus rechtlichen gründen keine genaue auskunft geben können ist ja sicherlich bekannt.
aber mein ziel ist erreicht. mein mail wurde wahrgenommen. wie gesagt, nachdem ich mehrere arbeiter aus den verschiedenen bereichen der sparkasse direkt angeschrieben habe.
darf man hier mailadressen veröffentlichen? viele haben wahrscheinlich keine lust sie sich rauszusuchen. so wie ich früher und dann schweigt man lieber.
würde sie sonst hier reinschreiben. dann kann sie jeder nehmen, kleinen text rein und gut.
vieleicht nerft mein momentaner elan, aber ich werde nicht weiter zusehn. diese gaunerei hier habe ich satt. sowas kann menschen krank machen.


----------



## bernhard (27 Juli 2011)

Die Kontaktdaten der Sparkasse Ingolstadt sind öffentlich:

https://www.sparkasse-ingolstadt.de/module/kontakt/kontakt_anschrift/index.php?n=/module/kontakt/kontakt_anschrift/&[email protected]@[email protected]@IF


----------



## Hippo (27 Juli 2011)

Info-Adressen von Banken dürfen genannt werden, Klarnamen von Ansprechpartnern nicht


----------



## hamburger (28 Juli 2011)

Hallöchen,
Die Sparkasse Ingolstadt hat sogar geantwortet auf mein Schreiben.
-------------------------------------------
Ihre Nachricht zur DOZ Deutsche Inkasso GmbH

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx
vielen Dank für Ihre Informationen. Wir nehmen Ihren Hinweis sehr ernst und werden den Bedenken Rechnung tragen, soweit uns dies rechtlich möglich ist.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir Ihnen aus Gründen des Bankgeheimnisses weder schriftlich noch telefonisch weitere Auskünfte erteilen dürfen.
Freundliche Grüße
Sparkasse Ingolstadt.
--------------------------------------------
Na ja, ich hoffe mehr Leute hier im Forum melden sich bei der Sparkasse Ingolstadt.
Viele Grüße
Hamburger


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

http://www.vzsa.de/UNIQ131185722323695/link914761A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt 26.07.2011
> Die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH mit Sitz in Berlin versendet derzeit Inkassoschreiben an Verbraucher, die Ende 2009 bzw. Anfang 2010 eine Dienstleistung der Premium Content GmbH in Anspruch genommen haben sollen. Behauptet wird, der betroffene Verbraucher habe auf der *Internetseite my-downloads.de *einen Dienstleistungsvertrag geschlossen und die daraus resultierende Grundforderung in Höhe von 96 Euro trotz Mahnungen nicht bezahlt. Zuzüglich Mahnkosten, Verzugszinsen sowie vorgerichtlichen Inkassogebühren und – auslagen wird seitens des Inkassobüros nunmehr die stolze Summe von fast 160 Euro verlangt. Bei weiterer Zahlungsverweigerung werde man die Forderung gerichtlich geltend machen und droht: "Durch eine solche Verurteilung entstehen Ihnen unverhältnismäßig hohe Kosten." Mit einer beigefügten Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung und einem Urteil des Amtsgerichtes Langen, welches übrigens als Einzelfallentscheidung keinesfalls die Zahlungspflicht für alle Verbraucher begründet, will man offensichtlich den "Zahlungswillen" der Betroffenen verstärken.
> 
> Das Inkassobüro versucht damit nach Auffassung der *Verbrauchzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. *ganz offensichtlich, den Druck auf die Verbraucher zu erhöhen, um diese zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Betroffene sollten sich von diesen Drohgebärden aber nicht beeindrucken lassen.


Zu dem albernen Urteil aus Langen hier Kommentare
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/banditentum-im-internet.28621/page-26#post-333192


----------



## Goldfisch (30 Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
heute, Samstag,30.Juli 2011, kommt ein "ERINNERUNGSSCHREIBEN" vom DEUTSCHEN ZENTRAL INKASSO indem steht, dass noch keine Zahlung von 160,84 EURO eingegangen ist.Nun soll ich diesen Betrag bis zum 3. 8.2011 umgehend bezahlen. Großzügig bieten mir diese "Freunde" eine Ratenzahlung an. Die können mir anbieten was sie wollen: *Ich zahle nicht *


----------



## hamburger (30 Juli 2011)

Hi Goldfisch,
Ja, hab ich auch bekommen.... Fleißige Leute da beim DZI-Verein! Jede Woche Post....  Wieso ist es bei dir nur 160,84? Bei mir ist es 164,24. Ich werde mich umgehend beschweren! ... oder egal, ich überweise ja eh nix.   Aber im Ernst, schreib bitte auch an die Sparkasse Ingolstadt. Ich meine schon dass das Sinn hat. Wenn deren Konto gekündigt wird, ist erst mal wieder Ruhe im Karton.
Grüße
Hamburger


----------



## BatidaBlubb (30 Juli 2011)

Hi Leute bin neu hier...hab genau das gleiche durchgemacht....bin auch jetzt bei dem Erinnerungsschreiben von der DZI....bin bei 159,50 €....
Wenn ihr alle sagt, das ist ungefährlich, dann vertrau ich euch mal ja?


----------



## Goblin (30 Juli 2011)

Es musste noch nie jemand zahlen der nicht reagiert hat. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten

So gehts dann weiter


----------



## mole (30 Juli 2011)

hallo, ich habe heute ebenfalls ein zweites schreiben des zentral inkasso berlin bekommen. die wollen nochmal den druck erhöhen. das letze schreiben ist keine 2 wochen her und die frist war damals schon 3.8.11. aber da sie wohl wissen das danach garnichts passieren kann erinnern sie uns nochmal. ist ja sehr freundlich von denen.
leute ich bitte euch, alle die hier mitlesen. bitte seid nicht so naiv und schickt den zettel unterschrieben zurück wegen ratenzahlung. und bitte überweist keinen cent.
alles was die zu bieten haben ist der psychoterror, sonst nichts. finanziert denen nicht das benzin fürn ferrarie.
nur solange es "naive" zahler gibt können solch abzocker existieren. wenn ihr was gutes tun wollt spendet die 96euro. es gibt genug menschen die hungern müssen oder krank sind. es gibt tiere in not. oder macht was ihr wollt außer zahlen. es wird nichts passieren. keine angst. ignorieren.

[modedit by Hippo: ev. mißverständliche Formulierung zur Verdeutlichung rot markiert]


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2011)

Die Aktivitäten der letzten verbliebenen Abzockbanden nehmen groteske Züge an.

Zum einen gibt es absurde Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit Blogs und Presseinformationen, zum anderen hecktisches "Marketing mit Urteilen", die nicht das besagen, was den "Kunden" gedroht werden soll.

Offensichtlich ist die Halbwertszeit von Bankkonten, mit denen das Geld beigetrieben werden soll, recht kurz. Da ist die Eile verständlich.

Wenigstens wissen die Drahtzieher, was sie tun. Sie buchen bei Google die richtigen Suchworte (siehe Bild).


----------



## Goldfisch (31 Juli 2011)

Hi Hamburger,
es gibt jede Menge unterschiedliche "Gaunerbeträge" Das ist ja auch völlig egal solange keiner bezahlt. Ich hoffe es ist keiner so dumm und läßt sich von den " Brüdern" einschüchtern. Ich jedenfalls nicht. Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## jupp11 (31 Juli 2011)

Goldfisch schrieb:


> . Ich hoffe es ist keiner so dumm und läßt sich von den " Brüdern" einschüchtern.


http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/world-wide-nepp.aspx


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> *Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:
> *
> *Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben. *
> *Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> Warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!*


----------



## Nixe (31 Juli 2011)

_Hallo alle miteinander ,_

_Vor ca 3 oder vier jahren etwa klickte mein Junior fleissig durch Netzt u.a.bei 1&1.Mir nichts dir nichts hatte er angeblich einen Vertrag für einen Internetanschluss am Hals und das natürlich auf meiner Adresse._

_Mamma Mia war das ein Kampf mit denen.Ich blieb stur wie ein Esel ,denn ich sah nicht ein gleich für zwei Internetanschlüsse zu bezahlen.Sie drohten wie hier in jedem Falle wieder und wieder mit allem drum und dran.Schliesslich ging ich zum Anwalt(Er kostete keinen Cent)und siehe da von den 254,00 Euro die 1&1 mittlerweile von mir forderte zahlte ich keinen Cent und auch von 1&1 hörte und las ich_
_nie wieder was._

_Hätte ich damals von diesem Forum hier gewusst,wäre wohl vieles einfacher gewesen.Allerdings hätte ich keine Herrausfordeung gehabt meine sturen Esel mal auszuführen._

_Liebe Grüße von der noch recht neuen , neugierigen_

_Nixe_


----------



## dvill (3 August 2011)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/56133449/...erschuetzer-warnen-vor-dubioser-inkasso-firma


> Die Osnabrücker Verbraucherzentrale warnt jetzt vor den Machenschaften der Firma „Deutsche Zentral Inkasso“.





> Das beigefügte Amtsgerichtsurteil beziehe sich zudem auf einen Einzelfall und sei für andere Fälle somit nicht relevant.


----------



## jupp11 (3 August 2011)

http://www.ag-langen.justiz.hessen....2222-3333-4444-100000005003&overview=true.htm


			
				Amtsgericht Langen  schrieb:
			
		

> Unter dem Aktenzeichen 58 C 6/10 ist am 14.06.2010 ein Urteil in einem Zivilprozess ergangen. Dieses Urteil entfaltet eine Rechtswirkung nur zwischen den Parteien dieses Rechtsstreits.


----------



## Goldfisch (4 August 2011)

Guten Abend,
ich bin gerade im Internet und lese, dass dort vor der ZENTRAL INKASSO BERLIN gewarnt wird. Der Verbraucherschutz Niedersachsen spricht diese Warnung aus und rät dringend nicht zu bezahlen. Bitte haltet Euch alle an diesen Tipp.


----------



## mole (19 August 2011)

hallo ihr lieben,heute ist es mal wieder soweit. nachdem ich die zahlungsfrist hab verstreichen lassen, kommt heute wieder ein schreiben der zentralinkasso berlin.
diesmal hinzugefügt ein "entwurf einer klageschrift gegen die beklagten partei ........also gegen mich".
5 seiten lang ist diese klageschrift bzw der entwurf. da steht drin was der kläger beantragt. die gründe. dann wie es zum vertragsabschluss kam. und was für ne tolle dienstleistung my downloads doch bereitstellt. das preis und alles ersichtlich ist, screenshot wird beigefügt usw. und was für beweise sie haben, da zählen sie adresse usw auf. und vor allem die persönliche e-mail. das dumme ist das die genau den selben namen hat wie ich auch. aber das spielt doch keine rolle. aber ganz ehrlich, jedes mal bekomme ich trotzdem etwas angst. warum? weil wir hier in deutschland sind. und nicht selten gewinnt die ungerechtigkeit. daher ist einem immer bange. aber ich werde nicht zahlen und wenn es das letze im leben ist was ich tue bzw. nicht tue.
glaubt ihr die werden echt diese klageschrift so einreichen? das es nur zum angst machen ist ist mir schon bewusst. aber einreichen könnten sie es ja trotzdem. theoeretisch. ist das jemanden schonmal passiert das ein gelber brief vom gericht gekommen ist?
hat diesen brief heute sonst noch wer bekommen?
bleibt stur. irgendwann gewinnt die gerechtigkeit. seit gegrüßt


----------



## bernhard (19 August 2011)

Die Drohrassel mit dem Klageentwurf ist ein ganz alter Hut ohne jede reale Auswirkung:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/opm-media-klageentwurf-muss-man-das-ernst-nehmen.33234/

Demnächst schicken die noch eine Plastik-Handschelle aus dem Puppentheater, um zu zeigen, wie es aussieht, wenn man wegen Zahlungsverweigerung verhaftet wird.

Oder einen kleinen Blechnapf, um zu zeigen, wie im Gefängnis das Essen serviert wird.

Leute, aufwachen.

Es geht um Angsterzeugung. Briefe mit unsinnigen Bedrohungen tun nichts.


----------



## mole (19 August 2011)

das zentral inkasso bekommt hoffentlich eh bald die zulassung entzogen.
http://www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/gerichte/vg/presse/archiv/20110816.1505.355090.html

verstehe eh garnicht was da solang verhandelt werden soll. zulassung entziehen, einsperren oder aus deutschland ausweisen. fertig. weg mit dem betrüger pack.
deutschland ist echt ein paradies für betrüger und abzocker. schwerverbrecher bekommen bewährung, einmal falsch parken und nicht zahlen ins gefängnis. etwas übertrieben, aber durchaus real.
man solch abzockern sollte man das handwerk legen. ohne zich verfahren und verhandlungen auf kosten der steuerzahler. schließen und weg. ab in den knast dann gibts sowas nicht mehr.


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2011)

Das wäre dann aber gegen jegliche Rechtsordnung in unserer Bananenrepublik.


----------



## Hippo (19 August 2011)

Hier der Spamfilter für Papiermahnpupse mit irgendwelchen Entwürfen ...


----------



## Bahlke (19 August 2011)

Auch ich habe heute das dritte Schreiben von "Deutsche Zentral Inkasso" erhalten, diesmal mit dem Entwurf der Klageschrift. Die Formulierung "Überweisen Sie SOFORT den Beteag von 161,25 EUR....." Ist das nicht Nötigung? Ich werde natürlich nichts bezahlen, da ich ja damals gegen den angeblichen Vertrag Widerspruch eingelegt habe. Ich hatte als Einschreiben mit Rückschein gesendet. Der unleserlich unterschriebene Rückschein kam bei mir an, aber keine Reaktion von der Firma. ( Ich nehme an, daß dieser Rückschein vor Gericht zählt...oder?)


----------



## Hippo (19 August 2011)

Der zählt ...
... und weitere Schreiben >>> s.o.


----------



## Goblin (19 August 2011)

> da ich ja damals gegen den angeblichen Vertrag Widerspruch eingelegt habe



Sowas kann gefährlich sein. Einen Vertrag den es nicht gibt kann man nicht widerrufen



> Ich hatte als Einschreiben mit Rückschein gesendet



Man schreibt Nutzlosen keine Liebesbriefe. Und auch keine Vaterunser


----------



## Goldfisch (19 August 2011)

An alle Leidgeprüften;
Auch ich bekam heute wieder einmal Post vom DEUTSCHEN ZENTRAL INKASSO Nun soll ich SOFORT 161,25 EURO bezahlen. Wenn ich den ganzen Text durchlese, dann bekomme ich doch so meine ngst. Dies ist dochm auch von den Gangstern so gewollt. Aber ich bleibe stur und   werde meine Haushaltkasse nicht durch diesen Betrag belasten. Wenn ich alle Beiträge lese dann bin ich doch auf der sicheren Seite. Wann werden dann diese Drohschreiben aufhören???


----------



## Goblin (19 August 2011)

> Wann werden dann diese Drohschreiben aufhören???



Kommt immer drauf an. Einige Drohbriefe sollte man einplanen. Wer nach der 10. Mahnung nicht zahlt,wird es nach der 11. auch nicht machen ( hoffe ich mal )


----------



## dvill (19 August 2011)

Bahlke schrieb:


> "Überweisen Sie SOFORT den Beteag von 161,25 EUR....."


Die klassische Mafia schreibt noch dazu, dass sie wüssten, welchen Weg das Kind zur Schule nimmt.

Der kläffende Köter vor der Tür will auch SOFORT ein Leberwurstbrötchen.

Die Anzahl der Schreiben ändert nichts. Wer viele Schreiben sendet, weiß selbst, dass mehr als Schreiben, Angstmachen und Hoffen wenig geht.

Ruhe bewahren.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 August 2011)

Papier ist geduldig. Eine unberechtigte Forderung wird auch mit der 17. Mahnung nicht berechtigt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 August 2011)

Goldfisch schrieb:


> Wann werden dann diese Drohschreiben aufhören???


Nun, das ist verschieden. Der Drohbrief-Rekordhalter ist immer noch die berühmt-berüchtigte Proinkasso GmbH aus Neu-Isenburg (früherer Geschäftssitz in Hanau). Die brachte es auf 25 Mahn-Drohschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres. Inzwischen haben die Insolvenz angemeldet.

Also - ein großer Papierkorb hatte schon immer etwas für sich!


----------



## Goldfisch (26 August 2011)

Wird es nun ernst?
Ich lese gerade im Internet, dass ein Berliner Gericht entschieden hat, dass das DEUTSCHE ZENTRAL INKASSO "offene" Beträge einfordern darf. Ist dem so ? Wer kann da Auskunft geben?


----------



## jupp11 (26 August 2011)

Info vom Stand: 24.08.2011
Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH: Geldeintreiber setzen auf Verunsicherung und Verängstigung : Artikel der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg zu Recht


> Die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH traktiert momentan Verbraucher mit dubiosen Forderungen. Im Auftrag der Premium Content GmbH verlangt die Berliner Gesellschaft rund 160 Euro für angebliche Dienstleistungen über die Internetseite "my-downloads.de". Mit dem gleich beigefügten Entwurf einer Klageschrift, in der bereits der Name des Verbrauchers eingefügt ist, setzt das Unternehmen auf Verunsicherung und Verängstigung. Die Botschaft: Nur wer umgehend zahle, könne die Klage beim Amtsgericht verhindern.
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät, sich keinesfalls einschüchtern zu lassen. Denn allein durch Drohungen werden Forderungen nicht rechtmäßig.


Was sehr vielen Betroffenen immer noch weitgehend unbekannt ist und  wohl noch bleiben  wird trotz aller Aufklärungsbemühungen:
Inkassobüros sind  nichts weiter als bezahlte Schreibknechte, die nicht die geringsten Sonderrechte besitzen.

Hier wird völlig unnötige Hysterie produziert und die Drohkasperles Inkassobutzen hochstilisiert
Was ihnen  hier weiter zugestanden wurde,  ist weiter sinnlosen Mahndrohmüll nach diesem Schema zu produzieren
>> Stories zum Schmunzeln -

Sie geniessen nunmal Welpenschutz in Deutschland 
>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------



## bernhard (26 August 2011)

Goldfisch schrieb:


> Wird es nun ernst?


In den letzten fünf Jahren ist es niemals "ernst" geworden.

Fordern darf jeder. Mehr wurde nicht in Berlin entschieden. Es ändert sich nichts.


----------



## hamburger (14 September 2011)

Hallöchen,
gesternabend gab es ein Item über die Deutsche Zentralinkasso bei Akte 20.11 auf SAT1.
http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/ und dann "Abzocker triumphiert".
Gruß
Hamburger


----------



## Goblin (14 September 2011)

Das ändert aber NICHTS daran dass keine Zahlungsfplicht besteht. Man darf lediglich weiter Altpapier verschicken


----------



## hamburger (14 September 2011)

Zu der Frage von Goldfisch:
> Wann werden dann diese Drohschreiben aufhören???
Da habe ich einen Erfahrungswert von der "Audiovisual Telecom" aus dem Jahr 2001 oder so.
Es hat erst aufgehört in 2005, nachdem die Hamburger Polizei die Administration dieser Firma beschlagnahmt hat. Mahnschreiben gab is in den Jahren immer wieder und es gab auch mal wieder ein paar Monate ohne Post.
Die Beträge wurden immer höher, aber das ist nicht schlimm, man bezahlt ja nicht.   
Hamburger


----------



## hamburger (14 September 2011)

@Goblin: Ja, klar,...  Ich wollte euch nur darauf hinweisen, dass es die Sendung gegeben hat.


----------



## Devilfrank (14 September 2011)

Pfffff - und die "qualifizierte" Person weiß von nichts.
Na Hauptsache der Arbeitstag bleibt auch weiterhin voller Lust und Leben...


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 September 2011)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Pfffff - und die "qualifizierte" Person weiß von nichts.
> Na Hauptsache der Arbeitstag bleibt auch weiterhin voller Lust und Leben...


Nun, schließlich muss die "qualifizierte Person" ja auch nichts wissen, da diese ja nicht zur Geschäftsleitung gehört... (DOZ-Prokurist F.D. im Interview)
(...mein Name ist S.  "qualifizierte Person" - ich weiss von nix...) 

Man hört, die "qualifizierte Person" wäre sehr gut mit einem bestimmten Münchner Anwalt, den viele als "Paten der Abzockbranche" bezeichnen, bekannt.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2011)

http://verbraucherrecht.at/cms/inde...]=2616&cHash=a9758ed503dcb175c8a3158182e6b316


> *VKI geht erfolgreich gegen Internetabzocke vor*
> 03.10.2011
> 
> Die Kostenhinweise der Firma Content4u auf www.download-service.de für die Nutzung eines "Download-Services" sind unwirksam. Gericht untersagt die Verwendung derartiger Entgeltklauseln.
> ...


Der total durchgeknallte Stacheldrahtindianer muss den 600er AMG wohl demnächst etwas verbrauchsgünstiger betreiben.


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2011)

So ein Geschäftsführer muss viel Zeit haben:

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a....,cf.osb&fp=91f06d13ba08caee&biw=1446&bih=919

Und mit der "Ruf-mich-an"-Nummer im Impressum für 1,99 Euro/Minute wird vermutlich eine besondere Dienstleistung geboten.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 Oktober 2011)

Ob der Herr S. schon die 1,2 Millionen an den rechtmäßigen Gewinner gezahlt hat?

Die Sache beim Inkasso macht doch der Herr D. aus G., da hat der Herr S. doch Zeit sich mit anderen Dingen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2011)

http://www.test.de/themen/steuern-recht/meldung/test-warnt-Zentral-Inkasso-4293163-4293167/


> Ins Bockshorn jagen – das ist es, was die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso mit Internetsurfern macht. Zunächst noch harmlos: „Zahlen Sie sofort“, stand in einem Brief an test-Leser Reda El Shal. Angeblich hatte er bei www.my-downloads.de ein Abonnement abgeschlossen – eine typische Abofalle. 159,50 Euro, sonst drohten Klage und Verurteilung. Beigefügt war ein Urteil des Amtsgerichts Langen, das tatsächlich bei einer anderen Abofalle, Premium Content, von einem wirksamen Vertrag ausging. Doch dieses Urteil ist eine absolute Ausnahme und nicht nachvollziehbar. Es gibt Dutzende gegenteilige Urteile höherer Instanzen, besser begründet und juristisch präziser.


----------



## Biber (29 Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Nach längerer Ruhezeit habe ich heute wieder einmal Post von der Inkasso erhalten. Diesmal nicht mit Berliner Absender, sondern mit Frankfurter (1. Mahnung). 159,32€ soll ich bis zum 3.11.11 bei der Sparkasse Wetzlar einzahlen. Die können mich gernhaben. Ich überlege nur, ob ich zurückschreiben soll wegen diesem Satz "...und keine Mitteilung von Ihnen erhalten..." -> Soll ich das machen?
Rückseite des Schreibens:
"Wenn wir allerdings innerhalb der gesetzten Frist keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen können und keine Mitteilung von Ihnen erhalten, sehen wir uns veranlasst, weitere Maßnahmen und ggf. einen Mahnbescheid gegen Sie zu beantragen.
... Darüber hinaus informieren wir Sie gemäß §33 Abs. 1 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz das wir Ihre Daten aus dem genannten Schuldnerverhältnis gespeichert haben. Eine Meldung dieser Daten an die Schufa Holding AG kann bei Vorliegen der rechtlichen Voraussetzungen des §28a BDSG nicht ausgeschlossen werden."
Eine zweite Seite mit dem Titel "Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung/Schuldanerkenntnis" haben sie beigelegt.


----------



## Goblin (29 Oktober 2011)

> Ich überlege nur, ob ich zurückschreiben



Was willste denn schreiben ? Kochrezepte oder das Vaterunser ?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2011)

Biber schrieb:


> Soll ich das machen?


Wozu? Solche Schreibseleien sind genau so unnötig wie Mitteilungen von umgefallenen Reissäcken in China.

Gebetsmühlenartig widr hier in diesem und in vielen anderen Threads erläutert, warum man keine Brieffreundschaft zu mit solch unseriösen Betrieben zu führen braucht. Lies dazu doch auch mal im Stern nach!


----------



## Teleton (29 Oktober 2011)

Biber schrieb:


> .. Darüber hinaus informieren wir Sie gemäß §33 Abs. 1 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz das wir Ihre Daten aus dem genannten Schuldnerverhältnis gespeichert haben.


Etwa so? Akte 1.345.613 Biber zahlt immer noch nicht.


> Eine Meldung dieser Daten an die Schufa Holding AG kann bei Vorliegen der rechtlichen Voraussetzungen des §28a BDSG nicht ausgeschlossen werden."



Es kann auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass wir die nächste WM 17:0 gegen Brasilien im Endspiel gewinnen.


----------



## RockJ (31 Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Ich hab mich vor 2 Jahren bei my-downloads.de angemeldet ohen zu wissen dass es etwas kostet. Dann hab ich die rechnung bekommen und dann leider gezahlt, hab erst später im Internet nachgelesen dass ich eigentlich nich zahlen müsste. Hab dann letztes Jahr im Oktober nen Mahnbescheid bekommen fürs 2. Vertragsjahr in dem stand, dass ich weil ich im 1. Jahr gezahlt habe dazu stehe dass ich gewusst habe dass es etwas kostet. Nun kam vor 2 tagen ein Brief von Internetinkasso GmbH dass ich zahlen soll 160€. Soll ich da was machen oder nicht?


----------



## Goblin (31 Oktober 2011)

Da gehts weiter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/einschüchterungsfalle-my-download-s-de-und-download-service-de-auf-besucherfang.28409/page-45

Bitte nicht Mahnbescheid,Mahnung und Mahnmüll in einen Pott werfen


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2011)

RockJ schrieb:


> ... Hab dann letztes Jahr im Oktober nen *Mahnbescheid* bekommen fürs 2. Vertragsjahr ...


Ich glaube NICHT daß Du einen Mahnbescheid bekommen hast



RockJ schrieb:


> ... in dem stand, dass ich weil ich im 1. Jahr gezahlt habe dazu stehe dass ich gewusst habe dass es etwas kostet. Nun kam vor 2 tagen ein Brief von Internetinkasso GmbH dass ich zahlen soll 160€. Soll ich da was machen oder nicht?


Ja - die Links in meiner Signatur lesen, speziell die zum Thema Mahnbescheid und den hier http://www.computerbetrug.de/2010/05/abofallen-auch-im-zweiten-jahr-bezahlen-nein-1968


----------



## gino2910 (3 November 2011)

Hallo. Bin auch wieder da. Habe jetzt ein Jahr nach etlichen Mahnungen einen Brief von DIG  Inkassobüro  bekommen. Jetzt auch schon 160,22 Euro.
Habe der Sparkasse Bensheim ein Mail geschrieben mit KTN 210 2960 BLZ 509 500 68. Hoffe das ich bald edlich Ruhe haben werde. Bezahlen werde ich
nicht.
LG


----------



## Antiscammer (3 November 2011)

Du hast doch schon Ruhe. Klagen werden die nicht, das wollen sie nämlich nicht (sonst hätten sie schon längst). Und was tut Dir denn das Papier? Es beißt nicht, bellt nicht, brüllt nicht, stinkt nicht, kratzt nicht (außer wenn Du es zum Ar....wischen benutzt...), also - was soll's? Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## gino2910 (3 November 2011)

Danke. Beruhigt mich trotzdem. Bin nämlich aus Österreich.
LG.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (3 November 2011)

Österreicher brauchen genauso wenig was befürchten wie Deutsche. Nur in Deutschland ist die typische "German Angst" so extrem augeprägt.


----------



## Biber (12 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Es ist wohl normal, dass die Drohungen der Deutschen Internetinkasso Frankfurt am Main schärfer werden, oder? Heute habe ich die zweite Mahnung von ihnen erhalten und sie schrieben unter anderem: "Aus diesem Grund setzen wir Sie in Kenntnis, dass unser Mandant beabsichtigt das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen Sie einzuleiten."
Vielleicht bin ich auch überängstlich, aber nun ist mir das erste Mal mit einem Mahnverfahren gedroht worden. Passieren wird wohl wieder nichts, oder?

(Zur Info: Momentan hat diese Inkasso ein Konto bei der Commerzbank)


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (12 Januar 2012)

Ist normal. Übliche Mahndrohpyramide der Nutzlosbranche und Helfershelfer nach dem Kalletaler Dreieck.

Was soll passieren? Sollte es trotzdem mal ne Nebelkerze mit gelber Post geben, widerspricht man ganz einfach und fertig. Ist aber so gut wie unwahrscheinlich das solche Post kommt.

Die Commerzbank freut sich sicherlich so einen Kunden zu haben, wenn da häufiger Beschwerden plötzlich kommen.


----------



## Leopold (4 Juni 2012)

DAnk dieses Forums habe ich mir 2 x 96 E gespart. Fast 2 Jahre hat mich bewußte Firma traktiert, aber ich habe es ausgesessen. Heißen Dank an die Mods hier!
Wundern tut mich, daß diese Abzocker in immer neuen Varianten das Netz unsicher machen. Wo bleibt der hochgelobte Verbraucherschutz mit eigenem Ministerium? Ach so, Brüssel ist verantwortlich. Na, dann können wir noch 50 Jahre warten.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Juni 2012)

Die Ilse Aigner ist deutsche Verbraucherschutzministerin.


----------



## Goblin (4 Juni 2012)

Die scheint ihren Job aber nicht all zu ernst zu nehmen


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Juni 2012)

Sie ist halt nur eine Ankündigungsministerin. Viel kommt/kam in ihrer Amtszeit (bisher) nicht dabei raus.


----------



## KlausKurtWilli (5 Juni 2012)

Ich habe letztmals am 17.08.2011 Post von der Deutschen Inkasso Berlin in Sachen Premium Content bekommen. Seit dem ist Schweigen. Das Aussitzen des Problems hat sich also gelohnt!
Deshalb mein Rat an alle betroffenen: " Ruhe bewahren, nicht beeindrucken lassen" Zunächst kommen Mahnungen, dann folgen Drohungen mit Schufa und Mahnbescheiden, dann kommt eine Klageschrift mit Gerichtsurteilen und zuletzt kommt ein Schreiben der Deutschen Inkasso. Das alles ist nur eine Drohkulisse, die man nicht ernst zu nehmen ist! Erst wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, zugestellt durch das zuständige Amtsgericht, eintrifft, muss dem umgehend widersprochen werden. Aber erfahrungsgemäß wird das nicht der Fall sein. Ich rate allen Betroffenen, HALTET DURCH!!!


[Modhinweis by Hippo: Es handelt sich dabei aber vermutlich um eine perfide Masche zur Einschüchterung der Opfer.
Es wird ein Schreiben beigefügt das sich *Entwurf einer Klageschrift* nennt. Das hat aber NULLNIENTENADA eine juristische Auswirkung und kann genauso entsorgt werden.
Das wird hier auch mal beschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...man-das-ernst-nehmen.33234/page-3#post-340394]


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 Juni 2012)

KlausKurtWilli schrieb:


> dann kommt eine Klageschrift mit Gerichtsurteilen


Die Formulierung ist schon mal falsch, da eine Klageschrift vom Gericht zugestellt werden würde.

Schreibt doch bitte einfach nur Mahnungen. Was anderes ist der Müll der Nutzlosen, egal mit welchen Inhalten, in der Inkasso-Stalking-Phase einfach nicht.


----------



## KlausKurtWilli (5 Juni 2012)

Ich korrigiere: Das 5 Seitige Schriftstück trug  den Titel " Entwurf einer Klageschrift" gerichtet an das zuständige Amtsgericht meines Heimatortes.
In der Sache Premium Content Gmbh als Klägerin gegen meine Person als Beklagtenpartei. Es ist selbstverständlich Müll, den man nicht ernst nehmen darf


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2012)

Sag ich doch ...


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Spannend die bisherigen Reaktionen der Anbieter.
> a) Anmeldung abschalten im Hause B.


Habe ich da was versäumt oder ist es der Burgherr von Rodgau, der da nicht mitspielt? Es hat sich zwar was bei der Preisangabe lt. Startseite getan aber sowohl bei download-service.de als auch bei outlets.de ist ein vorgeschriebener Button nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 August 2012)

Bei B.-Seiten gilt seit Wochen: "Derzeit ist leider keine Anmeldung möglich"

Das bekommt man aber erst zu Gesicht, wenn man auf den Anmeldebutton klickt. Das Anmeldeformular kann gerne leer bleiben.


----------



## Teleton (1 August 2012)

Ahso, ich dachte das ist neu.


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> aus der Burg schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Derzeit ist leider keine Anmeldung möglich


Stimmt! Dann braucht man natürlich auch keine Buttonlösung umzuseten.


----------



## Goblin (1 August 2012)

Vieleicht bastelt man auch gerade an einem "Projekt" Gewerbetreibende zu bes....... Da braucht man diesen ganzen Nervkram wie Button und Widerrufrecht ja nicht


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 August 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Vieleicht bastelt man auch gerade an einem "Projekt" Gewerbetreibende zu bes....... Da braucht man diesen ganzen Nervkram wie Button und Widerrufrecht ja nicht


Der Bundesrat versuchte ja, im Gesetz "Verbraucher" durch "Kunden" zu ersetzen:
http://gesetzgebung.beck.de/sites/gesetzgebung.beck.de/files/br-drs525-11B.pdf
Aber die selbstgefällige und von ihren Maßnahmen eingenommene Frau ungeAIGNERt hielt dies wohl für nicht erforderlich.

Und prompt stürzten sich die Büttelborner Brüder und deren Strohleutearmada auf die "Pseudogewerbetreibenden"! 
Und der Rodgauer Stacheldrahtkönig wird wohl sofort nachziehen, wenn die Justiz dies zuläßt. Wenn nicht, wohl erst nach der Haftentlassung.....


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 August 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Da braucht man diesen ganzen Nervkram wie Button ... ja nicht


Bist du dir sicher?



Teleton schrieb:


> Er hat immerhin darüber nachgedacht Unternehmer in den Schutzbereich reinzunehmen:
> 
> http://gesetzgebung.beck.de/sites/gesetzgebung.beck.de/files/br-drs525-11B.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## gino2910 (29 August 2012)

Hallo. Nach ein paar Mahnungen, kommt jetzt ein Vergleich vom Inkassobüro. Statt 163 Euro wären sie mit 50 Euro zufrieden. 
Werde trotzdem nicht bezahlen, und weiter absitzen. Habe ich recht? Bin aus Österreich.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 August 2012)

gino2910 schrieb:


> Statt 163 Euro wären sie mit 50 Euro zufrieden.


Dann gehen die auch noch weiter runter.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (29 August 2012)

Man versucht halt durch sowas doch noch ein wenig Kohle reinzubekommen.


----------



## gino2910 (30 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Man versucht halt durch sowas doch noch ein wenig Kohle reinzubekommen.


Ja leider. Aber mulmig ist einem ja trotzdem. Danke für die Rückmeldungen. LG


----------



## Goblin (30 August 2012)

Die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff und wollen noch ein bisschen Kohle retten


----------



## dvill (12 September 2012)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ134742444220490/link1810476A.html


> Aktuell versendet die DIG aus Heusenstamm erneut unzählige Schreiben. Darin bietet sie angeblich 500 Kunden ein Vergleichsangebot in Höhe von 50 Euro an, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht.





> "Wir fühlen uns Ihnen gegenüber verpflichtet …. Dafür gehen wir gerne einen Schritt auf Sie zu und lassen sie mit dieser Angelegenheit nicht allein". Mit Überweisung der 50 Euro seien alle bestehenden Forderungen erledigt, verspricht das Unternehmen.
> 
> Viele Verbraucher sind über das weitere Schreiben sehr erstaunt und als Opfer einer Abzockfalle im Internet nicht bereit, überhaupt etwas zu zahlen.


----------



## dvill (12 September 2012)

Der 50-Euro-Bettler im Film:

http://www.sat1.at/tv/akte/video/abofallen-abzocker-vor-gericht-clip


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2012)

und weiter geht die Betteltour:  http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ134953116301711/link1115081A


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg 02.10.2012
> Zweifelhafte Forderungen von  www.my-downloads.de im Umlauf
> Die Deutsche Internetinkasso GmbH (DIG) versucht derzeit, Forderungen der Internetseite www.my-downloads.de einzutreiben. Diese sind nach Ansicht der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg unberechtigt. Der neueste Trick: Brandenburger Bürger werden mit einem Vergleichsangebot gelockt, statt ca. 150 nur 50 Euro zahlen zu müssen. Im Gegenzug würde die DIG auf gerichtliche Schritte verzichten. Aber unberechtigte Forderung bleibt unberechtigte Forderung, egal in welcher Höhe. Daher rät die Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg Betroffenen nicht zu zahlen


----------



## dvill (6 November 2012)

Vom Drohpresser zum Bettelmönch: http://www.beobachter.ch/konsum/konsumfallen/artikel/content4u_naechster-abzock-anlauf/


> «Ausgewählten Kunden» könne man ein Vergleichsangebot in der Höhe von 50 Euro unterbreiten. Dann sei die Sache erledigt.


----------



## hauseltr (6 November 2012)

Wer nicht alles so ausgewählt wird!  Papst Benedikt XVI. hat in Freiburg rund 3000 _ausgewählte Gläubige_ begrüßt.


----------

